# Woher kommt der hass von MMO'ler auf Hip Hop?



## Cornflakes the Tankpaladin (21. September 2008)

Seit ich angefangen hab MMO's zu spielen(anfang Sommer 2007) ist mir der extreme hass auf Hip Hopper aufgefallen und natürlich deren Musik "Hip Hop, RnB, Rap und Gangsta Rap".
Oft lese ich im Handelschannel wenn jemand negativ auffällt das die Leute ihn als "Kleiner Hopper, geh Gangsta Rap hören und GTA spielen" beschimpfen..(wer sagt der ist ein Hopper?)
Hier auf Buffed sieht man auch sehr viele mit der Signatur "92% der Jugend hört Gangsta Rap" was aber überhaupt nicht stimmt, vor allem nicht unter den MMO'ler..
Eigentlich müsste es doch heissen "92% der Jugend hört Rock & Techno" weil die meisten hören eh Rock und Techno und wenn man sich WoW/AoC/GW PvP/instanzen Videos anschaut dann hört man auch nur Rock oder Techno.
In extremen fällen werden die leute auch als "Nigger" beschumpfen oder man sagt:"boah schau dir den kleinen Neger an, kein plan von WoW".. Grosse anzahl Nazis in WoW? Wobei ich schon n paar gesehen hab in WoW die dann auch meistens einen kurzen Bann erhielten wegen Rassistischen äusserungen. (Gab mal Gilde die hiess "Niggas stole my Yoshi") das die Mitglieder erstmal paar tage gebannt wurden war klar. Schwarze werden oft mit Hip Hop verbunden, deshalb auch diese paar Sätze.

Ein "Hopper" wie man sie so schön nennt, beleidigt andere Leute auch nicht als "scheiss Rocker oder Techno-fuzzy/freak"(hab kein passendes Wort dafür) oder sagt "Boah nicht schonwieder ein Rocker".
Woher kommt also dieser hass? Was stimmt nicht mit Hip Hop, Rap?

Ich bin selber ein "Hopper" und kleide mich dementsprechend an und höre auch Rap Musik, aber keinem störts und nie wurde ich auf der Strasse dumm angemacht deswegen. 
Auf einem RP Server hab ich angefangen WoW zu zocken und musste mich natürlich anpassen da es ja spezielle Regeln gibt, mir war auch egal ob derjenige Rap, Rock, Techno oder Volksmusik hört und wenn ich ihn/sie im TS kennenlernte mochte ich die Person auch nicht lieber oder weniger nur weil andere Musik hört..

Freue mich auf alle antworten.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (21. September 2008)

Ich weiß es leider auch nicht...

Ich denke , die Metaller haben so einen hass auf electro/ Hip Hop , da es eben keine ,,mit instrumenten gemachte Musik,, ist.

Aber kP wirklich ne antwort drauf finden wirst du auch nicht , denk ich mal

Ich höre hip Hop/ und Electro House - und ich denke das es dem gegenüber ( zB hier auf buffed total wayne ist [ bzw ich hab noch nicht gemerkt , das mich jemand dumm angemacht hat , weil ich gesagt hab :,, Hier sowas höre ich,, oder ,,sowas finde ich geil,, mit entsprechendem Youtubelink. Da wird dann gesagt - ,, Bäh , sowas mag ich nicht,, und gut ist.


----------



## riesentrolli (21. September 2008)

och nö nich schon wieder son thread...


----------



## Dracun (21. September 2008)

I werds mal versuchen zu beantworten^^


1. Die *MEISTEN* Hopper sind kleine, pickelige, mega-gangsta-coole Kiddies die meinen sie wären die größten
2. Sind die *MEISTEN* Hopper einfach nur RESPEKTLOS und BELEIDIGEND anderen Gegenüber
3. Können die *MEISTEN* Hopper kein richtiges Deutsch udn bringen nur Sätze raus, wie zum Beispiel:
Ey, weisstu hab ich voll den voll Handy abgezogen ....oder hinter jedem 2. Wort kommt "und so" oder "weisstu" oder ähnliche Vergewaltigungen der deutschen Sprache



Ich frage mich dann jedesmal: Is es wahr...is es möglich das unsere heutige Jugend so verdummt???

Bestes Beispiel.....Bushido und die ganzen anderen Möchtegern Clowns.... Das sollen Vorbilder sein??? Die Biographie von dem Oberdeppen Bushido von 0 auf Platz 1 der Bestseller Liste??? ... Oder Sido??? Das was die da produzieren is nur Geistiger Dünnpfiff... i höre auch am liebsten Metall, Rock usw....am liebsten sogar Pink Floyd und die ganzen anderen "alten" Musik Bands aber auch  teilweise Hip Hop ... aber i suche mir in der Regel Musik raus mit Sinn & Verstand.... Ein gutes Beispiel is Samy Deluxe ein genialer Musiker der sich mit der Zeit gewandelt hat.... und viele viele texte raus gebracht hat die von einer hochgradigen Intelligenz zeugen und Engagement was man von den mir oben genannten Deppen net behaupten kann.

Also warum mögen wir keine Hopper??

Weil die *MEISTEN* Hopper nur dumm nachplappernde Sabbermeisen sind wie BUSHIDO & SIDO und wie die ganzen Möchtegern-Gangsta-Clowns.

So des wars von mir i hab gesprochen... 

Euer Dracun


----------



## Cornflakes the Tankpaladin (21. September 2008)

"Metaller" hassen bestimt keine Hip Hopper und umgekehrt genauso.. gibt genug features mit irgendwelchen Rapper.
Nicht jede Hip Hop Band macht Beats per PC. Sogar the Rolling Stones sagen das wenn sie die möglichkeit hätten früher gehabt dann hätten sie die auch genutzt.


@Riesentrolli.. per suchfunktion hab ich aber nicht solch einen Thread gefunden wo es um "Hopper" geht.


@Dracun.. Das sind genau die Affen die den ganzen Hip Hop kaputt machen und die bescheuerten Kiddys sie als Vorbilder nehmen..
Aber nur weil paar solche Affen den Hip Hop kaputt machen, heisst es lange nicht das Hip Hop scheisse ist..
Wie du sagst Samy Deluxe ist ein gutes beispiel, Söhne Mannheims auch..kenne mich mit Deutschem Hip Hop aber wenig aus.. The Roots oder De la Soul falls dir das was sagt, das empfehle ich allen.
Dieses "Ey Yo" oder "He Alda" mag ich auch nicht besonders, das sind einfach möchtegern die dicke lippe haben weil sie Zuhause sind, aber draussen dann keinen Piep von sich geben.


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (21. September 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Bestes Beispiel.....Bushido und die ganzen anderen Möchtegern Clowns.... Das sollen Vorbilder sein??? Die Biographie von dem Oberdeppen Bushido von 0 auf Platz 1 der Bestseller Liste??? ... Oder Sido??? Das was die
> ...




das ist ja auch kein Hip Hop 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (21. September 2008)

Stimme ich dir zu werden aber von den *MEISTEN* Hopper gern als Vorbild genommen ( zumindest benehmen sie sich so^^)

Deswegen der Bezug auf die beiden Ober Idioten ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (21. September 2008)

gerade vor 10 min musste ich wider 2 hopper ausm bus schmeissn(beide so 16 jahre alt) weil die mir dumm gekommn sind weil ich halt schwarz angezogn bin etc-.- die ham mich gleich dumm angemacht von wegn scheiss metaler bla bla bla (lag ev auch am voll aufgedrehten hatebreed das ich am höhrn war^^) und einer meinte er müsse versuchn mich zu schlagn.

die moral von der geschichte: einer lag nach luft japsend am boden (leichter schlag aufs brustbein) und der andere flog bei der nächsten haltestelle in hohem bogn ausm bus.

sowas brauch ich einfach net und deshalb mag ich die inefach net. (war net das erste mal)


----------



## Lilo07 (21. September 2008)

Manoroth pwned Hopper.. ^^

Solche leute kenne ich auch nur gut, mano, hasse gut gemacht =)


----------



## Dracun (21. September 2008)

genau das meine ich^^ und dann auch dieses ewige geknarze aus den Handys .... raffen die es denn net das  dat die boxen vom handy net aushalten und sich dadurch jede musik nur kagge anhört?? mein gott wozu haben diese blöden MP3 handys denn kopphörer^^
Und wenn du sagst hört mal kannst du das bitte leiser stellen wirste blöd angemacht du sollst doch die fresse halten oder fick dich oder sonstige ausdrücke^^

Letztens bin ich etwas böse geworden weil mein kleiner am schlafen im kinderwagen und die ihre handys da am aufdrehen waren...i frage ganz normal ob die dat net leiser machen können bzw ob die net  die kopphörer wenigstens benutzen können ....da meinte doch glatt einer mich beleidigen zu müssen aufs übelste  udn i solle doch meine mutter f**** ...  da wars mit meiner beherrschung vorbei obwohl mein kind & meine frau dabei waren  ... bin i nach hinten und hab mir erstmal dat handy geschnappt und mir danach direkt den idioten der meinte mich beleidigen zu müssen ...war sehr lustig denn an der nächsten halte im hohen bogen aus dem bus geworfen und sein driss handy hinterher ... weiß nur noch das er wohl ziemlich baffd a saß udn dat handy ineizelteilen neben ihm ..udn der rest seiner coolen truppe war auf einmal ganz still und die handys alle aus^^


----------



## Manoroth (21. September 2008)

nur so kapieren dies

hab ein mal versucht mit einem vernünftig zu redn (auch wegn lautem handy) und der war zu dumm oder ka was um das zu kapiern was cih sachte und am ende is auch sein handy ausm zug geflogn und er is dann freiwillig nach gehüpft^^


----------



## David (21. September 2008)

Weil sie in der Schule von den Hoppern immer gehänselt und misshandelt worden sind baut sich frust auf den sie im Internet abbauen können. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edith: Ich lese gerade die ominösen Busgeschichten... *lol*
Leben da etwa ein paar einen feuchten Traum im Netz aus? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



An sich ist es mir egal, ob Hip Hop, Metal, Raver oder Reggae ... was auch immer, hört was ihr hören wollt, aber hört auf mit den Diskussionen über den Musikgeschmack anderer Leute.
Ich persönlich finde Metal auch scheiße, Hip Hop eben so (bis auf wenige Ausnahmen) und auch noch genug Anderes.


----------



## Manoroth (21. September 2008)

David schrieb:


> Edith: Ich lese gerade die ominösen Busgeschichten... *lol*
> Leben da etwa ein paar einen feuchten Traum im Netz aus?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



welche? die von dracun oder von mir?^^


----------



## David (21. September 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> welche? die von dracun oder von mir?^^


Alle 3 Geschichten. ^^


----------



## Manoroth (21. September 2008)

meine is wirklich gerade ebn passiert^^ und mit 2 16 jährigen mächtegerns werd cih noch alle zeit fertig-.-


----------



## LordofDemons (21. September 2008)

Hiphop ist nicht grundsätzlich schlecht auser er wird von unseren berliner affen gemacht (Sido = Scheiße In Deinem Ohr bitte entschuldigt Mods aber das konnte ich mir nicht verkneifen)

es gibta uch guten Hiphop zB. von Tupac der war genial!


----------



## Cornflakes the Tankpaladin (21. September 2008)

Ihr scheint ja besonders viele spackos in Deutschland zu haben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 in der Schweiz hält sich aber das noch in grenzen.
Da ich ja auch zu den "Hopper" gehöre ist klar das ich nicht von denen dumm angemacht werde, gab natürlich auch schon ausnahmen, aber da reicht meistens ein Böser blick und gut ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Laufe nicht mit aufgedrehtem Handy rum, aber einem Ghettoblaster.. wenn es donnern soll, dann aber richtig bitte!
Ist der fall wenn ich auf einem Sportplatz gehe um mit anderen zu hängen, und wenn mal n paar "andere" anwesend sind dann werden sie natürlich auf ein Bierchen eingeladen und wer ne CD hatt der darf sie auch gerne mal spielen lassen.
Ist halt alles ne Respekt und Höfflichkeits sache..


----------



## Dracun (21. September 2008)

musst du ja net glauben ............ zwingt dich ganz sicherlich keiner dazu^^...außerdem mag ich diese möchtegerngangsta deppen net...udn i respektiere jede art von musik da i selber ein musik junkie bin ^^

aber wie gesagt i weiß das es passiert und glauben musst du es net ....udn ach ja i brauch keine träume im inet ausleben^^


----------



## Dracun (21. September 2008)

Cornflakes schrieb:


> Ihr scheint ja besonders viele spackos in Deutschland zu haben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



genau...i hab nix gegen gute musik....nur im bus oder bahn oder egal wo menschen halt auf engsten raum auf einander hocken hat des nix zu suchen^^

setz mich auch gerne mit ein paar jungs in den park en Radio+ CD player und ab geht die luzzi^^und wie du schon sagtest


Cornflakes schrieb:


> Ist halt alles ne Respekt und Höfflichkeits sache..


----------



## Manoroth (21. September 2008)

Cornflakes schrieb:


> Ihr scheint ja besonders viele spackos in Deutschland zu haben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



wo lebste denn inner schweiz? bina uch schweizer und wohne nähe zürich und bei mir sind praktisch alle hopper deppn...

Edit: höhre manchmal auch hip hop /rap aba sido etc tu cih mir net an... cypress hill is net schlecht zum beispiel


----------



## David (21. September 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> Hiphop ist nicht grundsätzlich schlecht auser er wird von unseren berliner affen gemacht (Sido = Scheiße In Deinem Ohr bitte entschuldigt Mods aber das konnte ich mir nicht verkneifen)
> 
> es gibta uch guten Hiphop zB. von Tupac der war genial!


Klar, allein die Ära des G-Funk war sehr geil.
Es gab/gibt viele wirklich guten Künstler, die meißten kommen aus den Staaten.
Eminem fand ich auch nicht schlecht, ist mir zwar zu kommerz geworden aber er hat für einen Weißen in Hip Hop sehr viel erreicht.
Gibt auf jeden Fall viele Namen die man definitiv nicht verachten sollte.

Aber ich denke wir reden alle von Bushido, Eko Fresh und co. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


sido find ich gar nicht so schlimm, das ist einfach ein Entertainer.


----------



## matic (21. September 2008)

Beide. Das ist doch mehr als lächerlich was ihr erzählt. Denkt ihr wirklich, dass eure Geschichten jemand glaubt`Baut ihr dadurch euer Ego wieder auf? Menschen sind nunmal keine Puppen die man einfach so aus dem Bus "schmeißen" kann. Kommt nach Darmstadt - ich bin ein Hopper - dann werden wir sehen wie sich ein normaler Mensch verhält. 

@Dracun: Bushdio (aka Sonny Black; aka Enes) ist ein schlauer Junge, schau dir das Video auf Buffed bzw Youtube (Johannes B. Kerner) an. Er kann sicherlich besser artikulieren als du :-)

Wannabe noob 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß,


----------



## LordofDemons (21. September 2008)

matic schrieb:


> Wannabe noob
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


war das grad ein beispiel guter artikulation???


----------



## Manoroth (21. September 2008)

matic schrieb:


> Beide. Das ist doch mehr als lächerlich was ihr erzählt. Denkt ihr wirklich, dass eure Geschichten jemand glaubt`Baut ihr dadurch euer Ego wieder auf? Menschen sind nunmal keine Puppen die man einfach so aus dem Bus "schmeißen" kann. Kommt nach Darmstadt - ich bin ein Hopper - dann werden wir sehen wie sich ein normaler Mensch verhält.
> 
> @Dracun: Bushdio (aka Sonny Black; aka Enes) ist ein schlauer Junge, schau dir das Video auf Buffed bzw Youtube (Johannes B. Kerner) an. Er kann sicherlich besser artikulieren als du :-)
> 
> ...



ich bin 1.90 gross und hab schon ganz anderes durch die gegend geschmissn-.- glaub mir da is son 16 jähriger np wenn man weiss wie man den anpackn muss


----------



## David (21. September 2008)

matic schrieb:


> Beide. Das ist doch mehr als lächerlich was ihr erzählt. Denkt ihr wirklich, dass eure Geschichten jemand glaubt`Baut ihr dadurch euer Ego wieder auf? Menschen sind nunmal keine Puppen die man einfach so aus dem Bus "schmeißen" kann. Kommt nach Darmstadt - ich bin ein Hopper - dann werden wir sehen wie sich ein normaler Mensch verhält.
> 
> @Dracun: Bushdio (aka Sonny Black; aka Enes) ist ein schlauer Junge, schau dir das Video auf Buffed bzw Youtube (Johannes B. Kerner) an. Er kann sicherlich besser artikulieren als du :-)
> 
> ...


Ein netter Anlauf, aber du hättest den unsachlichen Teil weglassen sollen.
Das stürzt das Hip Hop Bild nur weiter ... was schade ist.

btw. heißt der Anis, nicht "Enes". Shu wallah? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ansonsten stimme ich aber mit Dir überein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Manoroth schrieb:


> ich bin 1.90 gross und hab schon ganz anderes durch die gegend geschmissn-.- glaub mir da is son 16 jähriger np wenn man weiss wie man den anpackn muss


Größe ist nicht Alles 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Irgendwann wirst Du mal an den richtigen geraten, der wird dich wahrscheinlich krankenhausreif schlagen.
Kein Angriff auf dich, aber es gibt immer einen der Stärker ist.


----------



## Cornflakes the Tankpaladin (21. September 2008)

David schrieb:


> Weil sie in der Schule von den Hoppern immer gehänselt und misshandelt worden sind baut sich frust auf den sie im Internet abbauen können.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Genau das ist ein Punkt der mich stört.. wenn jemand was zu melden hatt dann bitte unter 4 Augen, aber nicht durch Text oder Voicechat.(damit meine ich beleidigungen)

Naja zu meiner Schulzeit wurden die "Gamer" auch vermöbelt und gehänselt von den pösen Hopper. Ich war damals ein netter kleiner Hopper der gelentlich am PC sass und bisschen dies und bisschen das hörte.(F22 Air Domininance Fighter!!) Gewalt war nie mein ding, aber rotzfrech war ich gegenüber den Lehrer^^ hab schon öfters eins auf die Löffel gekriegt^^





Manoroth schrieb:


> wo lebste denn inner schweiz? bina uch schweizer und wohne nähe zürich und bei mir sind praktisch alle hopper deppn...
> 
> Edit: höhre manchmal auch hip hop /rap aba sido etc tu cih mir net an... cypress hill is net schlecht zum beispiel


Ah Cypress Hill^^ die sind hammer.
Wohne in Winterthur und freue mich wenn ich ausser meinen "Hopper" freunden mal n paar WoW'ler kennenlernen würde.. muss nicht WoW sein, aber hauptsache Onlinespiele zocker.


----------



## Manoroth (21. September 2008)

David schrieb:


> Größe ist nicht Alles
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



1. wehre cih mich nur immer und 2. bin cih net nur gross sondern hab auch ordentlich kraft + weis ich wie cih wo hin schlagn muss um den gegner fix mat zu setzten^^


----------



## David (21. September 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> 1. wehre cih mich nur immer und 2. bin cih net nur gross sondern hab auch ordentlich kraft + weis ich wie cih wo hin schlagn muss um den gegner fix mat zu setzten^^


Einfach abwarten, hier sind wir ja im Internet. ^^
Bei mir in Steilshoop wo ich wohne (Stadtteil Hamburg) zum Beispiel kann sowas ganz dick ins Auge gehen.
Und wenn der andere nen Teleskop oder was Ähnliches hat dann hilft dir deine Kraft auch nicht, dann liegt einfach jeder auf dem Boden und krümmt sich oder gibt ordentlich Fersengeld. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und nein, das war jetzt kein "Mein Block"-Geprolle, das ist lediglich ein Problembezirk in Hamburg wo solche Sachen leider keine Seltenheit sind.


----------



## Manoroth (21. September 2008)

jo logisch kanns mal ins auge gehn aber ich wohne aufm land und da hats nur "harmlose" typn^^ die machn dich dumm an abaer kommn net mit messern oder so

und normal reicht ein schlag von mir und der andere macht nemmer viel. gibt so n paar dolle punkte beim menschlichen körper, bei welchen man den andern net ernsthaft verletzt aber er für so 10 min aufm boden liegt und sich kaum mehr bewegn kann


----------



## David (21. September 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> gibt so n paar dolle punkte beim menschlichen körper, bei welchen man den andern net ernsthaft verletzt aber er für so 10 min aufm boden liegt und sich kaum mehr bewegn kann


Den Genitalbereich? Erst ordentlich zwischen die Beine und dann Nippelzange 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (21. September 2008)

David schrieb:


> Den Genitalbereich? Erst ordentlich zwischen die Beine und dann Nippelzange
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ok das auch aba zum beispiel das brustbein dann liegt der erst ma n paar min keuchend und japsend am bodn (aba net zu doll zuhaun sonst kanns splittern und die können die lunge beschädigen)


----------



## LordofDemons (21. September 2008)

David schrieb:


> Den Genitalbereich? Erst ordentlich zwischen die Beine und dann Nippelzange
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


das tut mir ja schon beim lesen weh

edit: ich geh mal pennen muss morgen wieder früh raus um 9-.-


----------



## Deathstyle (21. September 2008)

Scheiß naives Schubladen-denken, sorry für die Ausdrucksweise aber so muss es halt stehen..
Bei uns werd ich von Metallern auch dumm angemacht wenn ich in die einzige "Metall"-Kneipe (dort spielen alle 2 Wochen Liveacts und die zieh ich mir halt immer wenn ich das zeitlich hinbekomme rein) angemacht, obwohl ich warscheinlich so mit der einzigen anwesenden bin der die Bands vorher schonmal gesehen hat... Ich bin kein Metaller, ich seh nicht so aus, ich bin auch kein Hopper - aber dieses Vorurteilsgelaber ist einfach schlecht und absolut erbärmlich.

@ Manoroth: bisl ironisch da Hatebreed eigentlich garkein Metal ist ;p
@ Rest: Yo, Sido ist ehrlich gesagt garnicht schlecht, ich hatte mal das glück nen paar Tapes von '98 von ihm inner Hand zu haben und das war echt Gold.. sonst kann ich zu den HipHop zweiflern nur eins sagen: Rage Against The Machine.. rappende Götter!


----------



## Mxx (21. September 2008)

Los Dracun! Mehr Punkte, Kommas und Flames !


----------



## David (21. September 2008)

Cornflakes schrieb:


> In extremen fällen werden die leute auch als "Nigger" beschumpfen oder man sagt:"boah schau dir den kleinen Neger an, kein plan von WoW".. Grosse anzahl Nazis in WoW? Wobei ich schon n paar gesehen hab in WoW die dann auch meistens einen kurzen Bann erhielten wegen Rassistischen äusserungen. (Gab mal Gilde die hiess "Niggas stole my Yoshi") das die Mitglieder erstmal paar tage gebannt wurden war klar. Schwarze werden oft mit Hip Hop verbunden, deshalb auch diese paar Sätze.


*lol* Ja, so eine Gilde hab ich auch schon gesehen. ^^
Diesen "Nigga stole my Bike" Gag finde ich (als Schwarzer!) nicht schlimm sondern lustig, auf YT gabs unendlich lustige Kreationen davon. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ansonsten ... lass sie doch reden und schreib Tickets, hier sind wir leider im Internet - die kriegen dann ihre 3 Tages-Strafe und müssen sich dann mal mit der Welt draußen befassen.
("Nigger", und in was für Ausführungen es das Wort gibt, ist schon lange Zeit kein Schimpfwort mehr... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
Ich bin nicht besonders breit oder irgendwie sonstigen Form ein aggressiver Typ, aber solche Sachen hat mir noch nie jemand ins Gesicht gesagt. Klar, es gibt blöde Sprüche, aber so wie Du es geschrieben hast - noch nicht. Bin ich auch ganz froh drüber. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Leute die auf diese Art und Weise polarisieren sind im Geiste einfach Kinder und sollten mit Ignoranz bestraft werden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mertahens (21. September 2008)

Ich find es witzig, dass sich einige Leute hier darüber aufregen, dass Hip-Hopper im Bus oder sonstwo die Musik immer so laut aufdrehen. Der einzige der das hier schreibt, hatte Hatebreed volle Pulle laufen, hat als er dann (zugebenermassen nicht sehr freundlich) darauf angesprochen wurde zwei Leute aus dem Bus geworfen und alle finden es toll bzw. stören sich nicht dran. Prima, wenn jetzt Körperverletzung gelobt wird, bzw. bei Hoppern als aoszial abgetant wird, gegen sie aber in Ordnung ist. Fürchterliche Doppelmoral, bzw. solltet ihr mal so mit Vorurteilen belastet sein, dann wüsstet ihr wie das ist.


----------



## Melih (21. September 2008)

1.Hip hop ist ok solange die Lieder nicht das niveau wie ein Sack Kartoffeln haben.

2.Die meisten jugendlichen haben als vorbilder bushido ,shido und so zeug und da die in ihren rap´s von solchen gangster scheis reden beinflussen sie damit die jugend weil sie das dann nachmachen "wollen" und sich aufführen wie "könige" weil diese "gangster rap´s" irgendwie viele eine Gehirnwäsche verabreicht.


----------



## Goldenboy1989 (21. September 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> 1.Hip hop ist ok solange die Lieder nicht das niveau wie ein Sack Kartoffeln haben.
> 
> 2.Die meisten jugendlichen haben als vorbilder bushido ,shido und so zeug und da die in ihren rap´s von solchen gangster scheis reden beinflussen sie damit die jugend weil sie das dann nachmachen "wollen" und sich aufführen wie "könige" weil diese "gangster rap´s" irgendwie viele eine Gehirnwäsche verabreicht.







hab ich nie verstanden bushido und co wie man die als vorbilder haben kann die leute die das hören langweilt ihr euch nicht langsam die machen doch immer den selben scheiß


----------



## dalai (21. September 2008)

matic schrieb:


> @Dracun: Bushdio (aka Sonny Black; aka Enes) ist ein schlauer Junge, schau dir das Video auf Buffed bzw Youtube (Johannes B. Kerner) an. Er kann sicherlich besser artikulieren als du :-)



Bushido kann wirklich ziemlich gut Deutsch, z.B. in Interviews sagt er gute Sachen.




matic schrieb:


> Wannabe noob
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Woob? Wer will schon ein Möchtegern Noob sein, dann bin ich ja lieber ein Werd (Wannabe Nerd) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Das "Nigga" Getue nervt mich, auf jedenfall wenn es ein weisser ist, der es sagt. Das ist so klischeehaft, Dunkelhäutige (bin selber einer) nennen einander Nigga, können gut Basketball spielen und hören nur Hip-Hop.

Zum Thema: Ich glaube nicht, dass es so viele Hip-Hop hasser bei den MMo'ler hat, es hat halt einfach mehr Metaller als bei anderen Sachen.


----------



## Saytan (21. September 2008)

Ich oute mich mal:Ich höre Hip-Hop(Massiv,K.I.Z,alte Bushido Tracks,Fler auch die alten) und Metal(Amon Amarth,Nightwish,Tarja Turunen,Godsmack´und mehr) und anziehen tuh ich auch wies mir gefällt.Und normal reden kann ich auch.Und ich kenne genug Leute die Bushido hören und trotzdem normal reden können.Könnt ja nicht alle Bushido hörer etc in eine Schublade stecken.Es gibt immer Idioten auf den Seiten nicht nur bei den Hoppern.Ich war z.B. gestern Abend mit Kumpel nähe der Gedächniskirche in Berlin.Da hängen Punks,metaller,hopper usw ab.Bin sogar mit Metalern ins gespräch gekommen,weil da haben sich 3 Freunde und ein Mädchen gestritten das mädchen hat geweint und sagte dauernd:Findest du das lustig usw.
Die haben auch gehört das ich Hip Hop höre und sagte da auch nichts.Und ich fand die Typen ganz nett.
Achja hab da am Abend auch noch was gesehen wo Kumpel und ich i-wie lachen mussten,was die Punks da gemacht haben *hust*^^

Ahja und zu Eko Fresh:Gab jan Thread das der nicht mehr rappt.Der rappt doch wieder der hat bloss Bushido verarscht

Link dazu


----------



## White-Frost (21. September 2008)

Da hiphop "nur gerede" ist hängt es meiner meinung nach umso mehr von den texten abw ie sonst schon und die sind einfach müll großteils. ey alder man im getto da wars so scheise wir haben soviel mitgemacht drogen genommen alk getrunken jetzt haben wirs geschafft... bitte?!? und sowas ziehen sich die kinder von heute rein.
Nur von sido haben sich die writter bei ein zwei songs mühe gegeben wo se mal richtig sinn haben und gute themen ansprechen und nich immer nuten drogen alk und sex...
Aber hey jedem das seine^^


----------



## Pc-freak (21. September 2008)

yo yo yo yo ich bin voll der Geile Hopper yo yo yo bin voll der gangster weil ich weiss wie man Mothefucker sagt yo yo yo yo yo yo

Ich hör Bushido shit und sido und 50 cent yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo


echt hopper hören immer noch OLD SCHOOL <--------------------- so wie ich der neuer scheiss ist kein Hip-hop mehr sonder scheiss und ich seh jeden tag Kiddys die mein sie sind voll die gänzter und meine sie leben in einem Getto. 

und hab Zuhause ne Ps3,Plasma fernseher und leben in einer Villa 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wow was für Getto 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




jaaa man ich hab Gestern grass geraucht nun bin ich Voll der gängerster yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo


ich hab kleider an die 300 Euro gekoste haben wo mir mami und Papi Gekauft haben und Plastik Ketten an die aussehen wie echte Gold Ketten yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo


yo yo yo yo



ach yo yo yo bin Voll der Gängster


----------



## White-Frost (21. September 2008)

Pc-freak schrieb:


> yo yo yo yo ich bin voll der Geile Hopper yo yo yo bin voll der gangster weil ich weiss wie man Mothefucker sagt yo yo yo yo yo yo
> 
> Ich hör Bushido shit und sido und 50 cent yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo
> 
> ...



yo yo yo


----------



## Goldenboy1989 (21. September 2008)

Pc-freak schrieb:


> yo yo yo yo ich bin voll der Geile Hopper yo yo yo bin voll der gangster weil ich weiss wie man Mothefucker sagt yo yo yo yo yo yo
> 
> Ich hör Bushido shit und sido und 50 cent yo yo yo yo yo yo yo yo
> 
> ...







tzzzzzz also so was hab ich noch nie gehört


----------



## -RD- (21. September 2008)

*GRINS*

Das hat nichts mit MMO-lern zu tun. Wer echte und gute MUSIK (!) mag, der kann mit Leuten, die maximal "Grammophon spielen" können oder sich nahezu ausschließlich in Fäkal-Sprache suhlen, einfach nichts anfangen. 

Ich mag Hip Hop nicht, ich mag Techno nicht. Solange mich damit aber niemand nervt, würde ich nicht von "Hass" sprechen. Wenn mich aber so ein kleiner (oder auch größerer) Gängsta dazu zwingt, mir diesen Mist anzuhören, weil er es nicht schafft, seinen MP3-Player (oder sein Handy - das ist IMO sowieso das Lächerlichste) so einzustellen, dass andere Leute davon verschont bleiben (S-Bahn, etc.), dann meckere ich den/die schon an.

Das Problem liegt IMO also nicht an der "Musik" an sich, sondern daran, dass sich speziell die Hopper oder Technies (nennt man die Pillenschlucker so?) einfach im Vergleich einen Sche....dreck um gemeingültige Regeln in der Öffentlichkeit halten.
Also: Solange ich diesen Müll (IMO) nicht hören muss, ist es mir herzlich egal, wer was bevorzugt.


----------



## jeya (21. September 2008)

*meow*
hier wird gehört:

Funker Vogt, K.I.Z, Feindflug, Seeed, Die Fantastischen 4 bzw Thomas D alleine, Infected Mushrooms, Fettes Brot, Steinkind usw. usf. ...

Soll heissen: gegen m.E. nahc GUTEN deutschen Hiphop hab ich gar nichts.....
ABER ich habe etwas gegen die "oida, ischwör" Jugend, die sich leider allzuhäufig auf Münchner Strassen herumtreibt.
Ich habe auch etwas gegen Laute Musik aus dem Handy, zicke aber Hopper wie Metaller genauso an weil sich einfach jeder noch so gute Sound ausm Handy nur noch scheisse anhört. 
Und ich habe was gegen diese (achtung: nächster Satzteil ist gruppenbezogen!) kleinen Dummen Hopperkinder die meinen einem "Saaataaaan" hinterherkeifen zu müssen, nur weil man schwarz trägt. Und nein ich bin KEIN Samtundseidegrufti. Mein Mantel stammt aus der Goaszene von dem her ist das langsam sehr verwunderlich, dass diese Herrschaften es immer noch nicht kapiert haben, wie man hierbei differenziert....
Ach ja Sockengangsta sind auch toll... diese komischen leutchen, die ihre Hosen IN den Socken tragen, zu turnschuhen. Was bitte soll dass, wenn man nicht grad auf nem Fahrrad sitzt oder, wie ich, 24-Loch-Stiefel drüber trägt? ausser affig aussehen wohl nichts, oder?

Ohja, wo wir grad bei Sido und so sind. 
Wer war das, der bei TRL sien Buch vorgelesen hat? Hab das erfolgreich verdrängt.
Da er dieses Buch so schrieb wie er wohl seine Texte verfasst gehe ich stark davon aus, dass seine letzte Hirnzelle in anbetracht dieser künstlerischen Ereiferung verglüht ist. Sonst hätte er doch ein weeeenig Betonung in die Leserei bringen können. Oder she ich da was falsch? liest man Bücher heutzutage auf Hauptschulniveau vor?
da fällt mir grad ne schöne Begebenheit, eine unversehene "zusammenkunft" zwischen Punkmädchen und Hoppern ein,  die mit dem Satz eines der Hopper endete:"Oida, isch weiss wo du wohnst, oida und nenn misch bloss nie wieder Niveau!" soviel dazu....

Persönlich zähle ich mich zum den Goths. bzw EBMlern (sag einem EBMler nienals dass er ein Goth sei und umgekehert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


Warum fällt mir grad auf, dass ich fast nur deutsche Künstler in meienr Auflistung habe????
Naja egal... NEIN ich bin nicht rechts!!!!

Grüsse soweit.


----------



## TheGui (21. September 2008)

Bushido zockt doch selbst WoW... is das dan net bissel widersprüchlich?


----------



## jeya (21. September 2008)

Wetten, wenn man eine Umfrage in der Musikszene macht, zocken ca 60% prozent der Künstler. Mit Sicherheit auch Tokio Hotel oder einige jüngere aus dem musikantenstadel. Was soll mir das jetzt sagen?


----------



## David (21. September 2008)

dalai schrieb:


> Das "Nigga" Getue nervt mich, auf jedenfall wenn es ein weisser ist, der es sagt. Das ist so klischeehaft, Dunkelhäutige (bin selber einer) nennen einander Nigga, können gut Basketball spielen und hören nur Hip-Hop.


Eeey Nigga, du hast noch gut tanzen und dick bestückt vergessen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


[/ironie]

Ach und das mit Eko und Bushido find ich ja mal lustig, hat der kleine Ekrem also den Nächsten verarscht.
Man oh mann. ^^


----------



## Kaeppiman84 (21. September 2008)

Ich hoffe nur, dass alle, die hier gegen Hopper hetzen, sich auch bewusst machen, dass nicht alle so sind!? Es gibt zugegebenermaßen viele von uns Hoppern die schlicht und einfach NICHTS in der Birne haben. Aber das sind Leute die nicht verstanden haben, dass es im HipHop auch um andere Sachen geht, auf die in vielen anderen Musikrichtungen ebenfalls Wert gelegt wird. 

Wer zum Beispiel meint, der Traum vom dicken 7er BMW, die krassen Chicas, Rumgeprolle und das Handy in der Bahn auf Megaphonlevel gehören zwingend zum HipHop, der hat nicht die geringste Ahnung, was HipHop ist. 

Es geht hierbei darum, intelligente Texte auf passende Beats zu packen, mit Worten und Reimen zu spielen wie mit Bauklötzen, um später ein Musikgerüst zu haben, das dem Zuhörer ins Ohr geht und von da aus nie mehr woanders hin. So funktioniert HipHop! 


Kaeppiman


PS: Zum Thema Bushido muss ich noch was loswerden (ist einer meine Lieblingsrapper). Es ist vollkommen klar, dass Leute, die mal kurz in Lieder wie "F*** deine Mutterslang" oder "Gangbang" reingehört haben, ihre ganz eigene Meinung zu dem Kerl haben. Diesen Leuten möchte ich nahelegen, sich von Bushido-Kennern mal ein paar gute Lieder vorspielen zu lassen (Hört euch Tracks wie "Wenn ein Gangster weint", "Stadt der Engel" oder "Zeiten ändern sich" an).


----------



## Manoroth (21. September 2008)

ich habe grundsätzlich nix gegen hopper aber wenn mir einer dumm kommt las ich das net auf mir sitzen.

und bei mir un der umgebung ists leider so das wenn mir einer dummkommt (ohne ersichtlichen grund mein ich) dann sind das in der regel NUR hopper.

aber ich habe selber n paar freunde die hip hop höhren und wie schon ma oben erwähnt höhre ich selber ab und an hip hop/ rap


----------



## David (21. September 2008)

Kaeppiman84 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe nur, dass alle, die hier gegen Hopper hetzen, sich auch bewusst machen, dass nicht alle so sind!? Es gibt zugegebenermaßen viele von uns Hoppern die schlicht und einfach NICHTS in der Birne haben. Aber das sind Leute die nicht verstanden haben, dass es im HipHop auch um andere Sachen geht, auf die in vielen anderen Musikrichtungen ebenfalls Wert gelegt wird.
> 
> Wer zum Beispiel meint, der Traum vom dicken 7er BMW, die krassen Chicas, Rumgeprolle und das Handy in der Bahn auf Megaphonlevel gehören zwingend zum HipHop, der hat nicht die geringste Ahnung, was HipHop ist.
> 
> ...


*slam dunk*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dalai (21. September 2008)

David schrieb:


> Eeey Nigga, du hast noch gut tanzen und dick bestückt vergessen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Oder " Eey Nigga, mein Schwanz ist so gross, der hat 'ne eigene Postleitzahl" /Ironie off

Wenn Tokyo Hotel Wow spielt , sind sie sicher männliche Blutelfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (Blutelfenzocker sollen das bitte nicht persönlich nehmen)
Im Wow macht es doch nichts aus, welche Musik man hört, ein Hip Hopper sollte vielleicht nicht in eine Gilde gehen, in der es nur Metaller hat und umgekehrt. Mir ist es eigentlich am Arsch, was für Musik die anderen aus meiner Gilde hören, solange ich die meine höre.


----------



## dragon1 (21. September 2008)

wegen ihrer sprache wie aldaa ey mennoo ey man ey oida und solche sachen


----------



## David (21. September 2008)

Ist "Oida" die südliche Aussprache von "Alter"? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DanB (21. September 2008)

Ich finde ihr verwechselt Hopper und Möchtegerngansgter, den Hopper hören eher Hip-Hop und Möchtegerngangester eher den sogenannten Pornorap und da ist schon ein unterschied, ob nun in jedem 2ten Satz fi** deine Mutter, oder nicht vorkommt. Und ist es gibt auch Hip-Hop mit guten Texten, wo vllt auch ein Sinn dahinter steckt. Und ich glaube die Beleidgungen zielen eher in Richtung Möchtegerngangster.



DanB


----------



## Yuukami (21. September 2008)

1. Boa ne nicht schon wieder son thread
2. wie auch in den anderen Hopper vs Rocker threads werde ich nun folgende antworten gebe

Schmeißt die hopper an die wan deutschland ist ein rocker land

Bei hip hop ist es fast wie bei den warlocks nur das ich anstatt der dots sounds auf meiner Tastartur verteile und dann mit meinem Kopf drauf rumhaue. nun mische ich noch ein paar belidigungen (deine Mutter z.B.) darunter  und Fertig ist das neue lied was in der hip hop gemeinde für folgenden satz sorgt " Eh voll geile scheiße die ist. Voll fett eh weistu"
(Edit: noch ne anmerkung zu warlocks... Trotz der Dots trete ich nen Lock mit sammt pet in die tonne wenn er mir über den weg läuft)

Nicht umsonst hören alle jugendstraftäter hiphop.


Außerdem !!!GANZ WICHTIG!!! nicht umsonst findet WACKEN (WoHHHHOOOOO) in Deustchland statt


----------



## David (21. September 2008)

Yuukami schrieb:


> Nicht umsonst hören alle jugendstraftäter hiphop.



Solche Pauschalaussagen werden fast ausschließlich von den ganz ungebildeten Menschen getroffen.
Hast Du von den Satanisten aus Osteuropa gehört die ein paar Jugendliche mit xx Messerstichen getötet haben und ihre Herzen gegessen haben?
Die haben sicherlich alle Musik gehört die sich im rockigen Bereich befindet. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hast wahrscheinlich einfach zu oft Eins auf die Mütze bekommen.


----------



## Yuukami (21. September 2008)

jop 1 beispiel 
hip hop -> mehr als tausend beispiele

Noch nen beispiel: die gangs in den usa die sich regelmäßig über den haufen schießen


----------



## David (21. September 2008)

Yuukami schrieb:


> Noch nen beispiel: die gangs in den usa die sich regelmäßig über den haufen schießen


Und was hat das mit Hip Hop zutun?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silenzz (21. September 2008)

-Yuukami, Vorurteil ftw...? Du gibst da den größten Müll ab den ich je gelesen hab, und zeigst mir genau das, was alle Leute von Deutschrap halten die sich damit gar nicht auskennen. Bushidos Single-Auskopplungen, handeln meist von fiktiven als auch von realen Geschichten z.B. Nie ein Rapper (http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=hM-aOuQbVLs) oder Janine (http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=9EJskwPSM9E) du haust hier auf den Putz und meinst groß rumzutönen können, hast dich warscheinlich keine 2 Stunden mit Rap wirklich beschäftigt.
- Es gibt aber auch genügend Rocker/Metaller, die meinen sie könnten bei jüngeren Hoppern wie bei mir (bin 14 Jahre alt, und trage extrem viel baggy) richtig auf "mucken" wurde schon diverse male als: " Scheiß Hopper" etc. beleidigt, nur leider war es so, das es passiert ist, das einige Freunde von mir auch mal in den Bus gestiegen sind, da warn die anderen ganz schnell ruhig, das gleiche phänomen gibt es aber auch bei Hoppern, denke mal das liegt daran, das man sich in einer Gruppe sicherer fühlt und dann denkt man könnte große Töne spucken.
- An die Leute die meinen Sammy Deluxe, wäre super toll und würde nie Mist schreiben (http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=m-q39YehBHA) das ist genauso normaler Rap wie von Azad oder Bushido etc.
- Ich selbst bin Hopper, und würde mich als recht normal ansehn, ich hab auch viele Freunde die Rock etc. hören, und dreh mein Handy nicht extrem laut, in Bus/Bahn, auf, ich finds aber auch affig von Leuten zu sagen, das alle Hopper Assozial und alle Rocker total nette Menschen sind.... Ich will nicht wissen was passiert, wenn ich als Hopper auf Wacken gehe.

Mein Senf

Josh


----------



## Yuukami (21. September 2008)

1. habe ich gesagt das viele jugendstraftäter das hören
2. habe ich nicht gesagt das Alle hopper so sind
3.bekanntlich sind geschmäcker verschiedenm*hust* teilweise höre ich ja auch hip hop (naja 2 sachen Cypress hill und K.I.Z cO) aber wenn ich dann so kleine fette *peip* kinder in der stadt mit ihrer Handy rumlaufen sehe wo es laut durch die straßen Frauenartz schalt könnte ich jedesmal kotzen.
4. Ich bekomme regelmäßig lachkrämpfe wenn ich in der stadt so Hopper - Weinachtsbaum sehe. Herr Gott t-shirt, Hose und schuhe gehen ja noch aber sich dann auch noch mit ketten beladen cO 
5. Jedem das seine und außerdem allein schon der vergleich von warlocks in wow und Hip Hoppern sollte das lächerlich/witzige in meiner aussage hervorheben

mfg und nun wieder afk Yuukami


----------



## Kaeppiman84 (21. September 2008)

Yuukami schrieb:


> 1. Boa ne nicht schon wieder son thread
> 2. wie auch in den anderen Hopper vs Rocker threads werde ich nun folgende antworten gebe
> 
> Schmeißt die hopper an die wan deutschland ist ein rocker land
> ...




Ok, gehen wir systematisch vor:

- Schon wieder so ein Thread? Solche Threads wird es immer geben. Vor allem wegen Leuten wie dir, die diese Diskussionen mit den obligatorischen, polemisch angehauchten Schwachsinnsaussagen salzen. 

- Der Vergleich Hopper - Warlocks: Das hieße ja, dass du ohne weiteres einene 1a-HipHop Track abliefern könntest? Immerhin muss man nur "Sounds auf der Tastatur verteilen und dann mit dem Kopf drauf rumhauen". Im Ernst, das kannst du nicht, und das weisst du auch (würde ich zumindest vermuten). Einen HipHop Song zu produzieren ist um einiges schwieriger und mit mehr Aufwand als mit dem von dir beschriebenen verbunden.

-"Eh, voll geile Scheiße die ist. Voll fett eh weißtu." Mir ist nicht bekannt, dass sich Yoda auch zu den Hoppern zählt und um zu wissen, was ich von Leuten halt, die solche Äußerungen von sich geben, halte, siehe meinen ersten Beitrag weiter oben. 

-"noch ne anmerkung zu warlocks... Trotz der Dots trete ich nen Lock mit sammt pet in die tonne wenn er mir über den weg läuft" Mit dieser Aussage bestätigst du meine Vermutung, dass du dich nicht mit dem Topic beschäftigt hast und ein unausgelasteter Kerl mit Testosteronüberschuss bist. 

-Alle Jugendstraftäter hören HipHop? Puh, gut, dass ich das jetzt weiss...Die werden dann noch alle Knastschwul und PENG! /Klischees completed


So, und um wirklich allen deinen Vorurteilen gegen Hopper gerecht zu werden: 

Eh, du Spast! Voll der huso hia! Geh ma kacken alder! Geh weider locks un pets legen, scheiss kellerkind! Deine mudda...


Kaeppiman


----------



## David (21. September 2008)

Ich will nicht den kompletten Beitrag vom Kaeppieman zitieren, aber der trifft voll zu. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nett geschrieben!



Yuukami schrieb:


> 1. habe ich gesagt das viele jugendstraftäter das hören
> 2. habe ich nicht gesagt das Alle hopper so sind
> 3.bekanntlich sind geschmäcker verschiedenm*hust* teilweise höre ich ja auch hip hop (naja 2 sachen Cypress hill und K.I.Z cO) aber wenn ich dann so kleine fette *peip* kinder in der stadt mit ihrer Handy rumlaufen sehe wo es laut durch die straßen Frauenartz schalt könnte ich jedesmal kotzen.
> 4. Ich bekomme regelmäßig lachkrämpfe wenn ich in der stadt so Hopper - Weinachtsbaum sehe. Herr Gott t-shirt, Hose und schuhe gehen ja noch aber sich dann auch noch mit ketten beladen cO
> ...


Hast ja gerade nochmal den Karren aus dem Dreck ziehen können. ;p

1. Du hast immernoch nicht beantwortet wie Du darauf kommst.
2. Du hast dich aber auch nicht davon distanziert, also musst Du damit rechnen dass es so aufgeschnappt wird.
3. Schön, dass Du das mit deinen 17 Jahren schon rausgefunden hast.
...
5. Dann lass auch jedem das Seine.


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. September 2008)

Yuukami schrieb:


> Nicht umsonst hören alle jugendstraftäter hiphop.


stand auf der vorigen seite, aber jetzt meinst du 


> 1. habe ich gesagt das viele jugendstraftäter das hören


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. September 2008)

Yuukami schrieb:


> 3.bekanntlich sind geschmäcker verschiedenm*hust* teilweise höre ich ja auch hip hop (naja 2 sachen Cypress hill und K.I.Z cO) aber wenn ich dann so kleine fette *peip* kinder in der stadt mit ihrer Handy rumlaufen sehe wo es laut durch die straßen Frauenartz schalt könnte ich jedesmal kotzen.


sowas sind dann aber keine hiphoper, sondern "wannabe-gangster"


----------



## Lurock (21. September 2008)

Aaah, wurde aber auch mal wieder Zeit! Schon mehr als die üblichen 3 Tage 
vom letzten geschlossenen Thread dieses Themas vergangen...

Wisst ihr was ich mehr hasse als jeden Möchtegerngangster?
Selbsternannte Metalheads, die sich bei krampfhaft bei jeder Gelegenheit eine 
Beleidigung von Hoppern aufs Brötchen schmieren (ohne Argumente oder 
sonstige Begründungen versteht sich), sich selber aber den lieben langen Tag
'Linkin Park' oder 'Bullet for my Valentine' (das sind schließlich die Metal-Bands überhaupt!) 
aus ihren Handy-Kopfhörern in den Schädel massieren, sich, an ihren Baggy-Pants zupfend, 
fragen was in Satans Namen "Iron Maiden" sein soll und sich in einem Forum in dem
grauenvollsten, menschenverachtensten Deutsch und unglaublicher Respektlosigkeit gegenüber
Grammatik unterhalten.

Zum Glück gibts solche Leute hier nicht... *hust*

Um beim eigentlichen Thema zu bleiben:
Ich finde, die Art auf die sich die meisten Hopper unterhalten/bewegen/anziehen
abscheulisch...
So, jetzt das große Aber: Das ist ihre Art. Sie tun die Sachen nunmal so, wie sie
sie tun. Man kann einen schlauen und einen dummen Hopper nur schwer auseinander
halten. Ein paar Freunde von mir haben HipHop gehört, die verhalten siche eigentlich
nicht anders als ich, außer wenn sie ihren alten Freunden etc. begegnen, dann kannst
du sie nicht mehr von den andern Hoppern, die anscheinend dumm sind unterscheiden.
Als ich das zum ersten Mal gesehen hab blieb mir wirklich die Spucke weg, aber ich
glaube, dass ich das jetzt verstanden habe.
Auch wenn sie sich durch ihr Verhalten oft selbst Steine in den Weg schieben...
Dafür saufen wir Metaller auch wie Fässer ohne Boden oder schleudern unsere Haare durch die Gegend.

Und trotzdem bleibt Metal für mich immer besser als jeder Rap oder jeder HipHop-Song.
Denn Musik setzt für mich Instrumente vorraus... Nya...
Und von wegen Hopper beleidigen nicht... Ich werd verdammt oft von den Freunden meiner Freunde auf
meine langen Haare "angesprochen"... Zum Glück kann ich mich fast jedem Niveau anpassen... =P


----------



## Manoroth (21. September 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> sowas sind dann aber keine hiphoper, sondern "wannabe-gangster"



na das sind eher lachnummern^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. September 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> na das sind eher lachnummern^^


zwischen wannabe-gangster und lachnummer besteht für mich kein unterschied... c0


----------



## jeya (21. September 2008)

ich habe das dumpfe gefühl, dass wir so nicht weiterkommen

Fazit:

1) Viele Metaller (oder ähnliche Varianten der Liebhaber der dunklen Musik) haben schlechte Erfahrungen mit Hoppern gemacht
2) Viele Hopper (o.ä. siehe oben) haben schlechte Erfahrungen mit Metallern gemacht
3) das liegt daran dass a) die Musik, ihre Produktion und die Philosphie dahinter doch recht unterschiedlich sind
                                  b) es kulturelle hintergrundprobleme beider Richtungen gibt
4) Viele Leute beider Richtungen bemerken nicht, dass die Musikvarianten oft ähnliche Themen behandeln
5) Einige Hopper hören manchmal Metal
6) einige Metaller hören manchmal HipHop
7) Beide Seiten werden sie nie einigen. Das ist wie VW und Opel.

Danke und schluss jetzt, ja?


----------



## Yuukami (21. September 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Aaah, wurde aber auch mal wieder Zeit! Schon mehr als die üblichen 3 Tage
> vom letzten geschlossenen Thread dieses Themas vergangen...
> 
> Wisst ihr was ich mehr hasse als jeden Möchtegerngangster?
> ...


 ich nehm das mal als schlusswort


----------



## David (21. September 2008)

Nanu? Schlusswort? Closed?
Nagut.

Für mich ist das Fazit, dass wohl alle Metaller traumatische Erlebnisse mit (ausländischen) Jugendlichen haben und ihren Frust nun im Internet austoben.
Im Prinzip die selbe Meinung mit der ich reingekommen bin.
Danke an alle Flameposts der Metaller die diese Meinung stärken konnten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaeppiman84 (21. September 2008)

Closen? Von mir aus. 

Mein Fazit: Lest meine Posts, an meiner Meinung hat sich nichts geändert.


----------



## mayaku (21. September 2008)

Bei mir wächst eher langsam der Hass auf MMO'ler...
...Metal, HipHop, hilft doch alles nichts, wenn in MMOs nur Menschen unterwegs sind, die notgeil, itemgeil, unsozial, dumm wie Brot und ohne jegliches Benehmen sind.

Ich möchte mich an dieser Stelle bei den Ausnahmen bedanken und bitte sie: Lasst mich nicht allein!!


----------



## luXz (21. September 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> 2. Sind die *MEISTEN* Hopper einfach nur RESPEKTLOS und BELEIDIGEND anderen Gegenüber



Kann ich nur bestätigen, wenn ich durch ne Stadt gehe, oder fahrradfahre, kommt es selten vor, dass man an einer Gruppe Hopper vorbeikommt ohne blöd angemacht zu werden(oder "hasste ma ne Kippe?" gefragt wird. Wenn man "Nein" sagt, wird man auch oft Blöd angemacht).


----------



## Saytan (21. September 2008)

David schrieb:


> Nanu? Schlusswort? Closed?
> Nagut.
> 
> Für mich ist das Fazit, dass wohl alle Metaller traumatische Erlebnisse mit (ausländischen) Jugendlichen haben und ihren Frust nun im Internet austoben.
> ...


/sign


----------



## Rhokan (21. September 2008)

Was mich an Hip-Hop stört sind schon ganz eifnache Sachen wie das jede er-endung durch ein bis fünf As ersetzt wird usw.. 

Außerdem gibt es bei Hiphop keine Lieder die zu MMOs passen, bei Metal dagegen ganze Genres wie Folk, Viking und Pagan


----------



## Byakko (21. September 2008)

> 1. habe ich gesagt das viele jugendstraftäter das hören





> 1. Du hast immernoch nicht beantwortet wie Du darauf kommst.



Eigentlich ist mir dieses Thema ziemlich egal, ich höre fast alle Musikrichtungen und es gibt überall Menschen die aus der Reihe fallen, das hat nicht zwangsläufig mit der Musik die Sie hören zu tun, aber oftmals muß ich diesen Behauptungen recht geben.

Ich arbeite seit 10 Jahren in einer Discothek in der grundsätzlich alles was Disco tauglich ist gespielt wird und leider ist es in den meisten Fällen so das gerade bei Black, Hip-Hop, Funk und Soul Veranstaltungen die meisten Probleme auftreten. Die Allgemeine Problematik des Nightlifes mit ausländischen Mitbürgern mal ausser acht gelassen, muß ich leider aus eigener Erfahrung sagen das es heutzutage sehr viel Streß mit den in diesem Thread "Hoppern" genannten Personen gibt.


----------



## Silenzz (21. September 2008)

Yuukami schrieb:


> 1. habe ich gesagt das viele jugendstraftäter das hören
> 2. habe ich nicht gesagt das Alle hopper so sind
> 3.bekanntlich sind geschmäcker verschiedenm*hust* teilweise höre ich ja auch hip hop (naja 2 sachen Cypress hill und K.I.Z cO) aber wenn ich dann so kleine fette *peip* kinder in der stadt mit ihrer Handy rumlaufen sehe wo es laut durch die straßen Frauenartz schalt könnte ich jedesmal kotzen.
> 4. Ich bekomme regelmäßig lachkrämpfe wenn ich in der stadt so Hopper - Weinachtsbaum sehe. Herr Gott t-shirt, Hose und schuhe gehen ja noch aber sich dann auch noch mit ketten beladen cO
> ...



1.) Du hast gesagt, das ALLE jugendstraftäter Deutschrap/Hip-Hop hören.
2.) So kommt es aber definitiv rüber.
3.) Das ist, wo ich dir durchaus Recht gebe, die traurige realität, das einige Hopper, ihr Mukke laut anmachen, und sich dann cool fühlen, ist aber nicht bei allen so.
4.) Heul ich rum, wenn einer völlig in schwarz rumrennt? Mein Gott es gibt auch noch andere Farben.
5.) Naja kam nicht wirklich so rüber.

[/qoute]


Ok, gehen wir systematisch vor:

- Schon wieder so ein Thread? Solche Threads wird es immer geben. Vor allem wegen Leuten wie dir, die diese Diskussionen mit den obligatorischen, polemisch angehauchten Schwachsinnsaussagen salzen.

- Der Vergleich Hopper - Warlocks: Das hieße ja, dass du ohne weiteres einene 1a-HipHop Track abliefern könntest? Immerhin muss man nur "Sounds auf der Tastatur verteilen und dann mit dem Kopf drauf rumhauen". Im Ernst, das kannst du nicht, und das weisst du auch (würde ich zumindest vermuten). Einen HipHop Song zu produzieren ist um einiges schwieriger und mit mehr Aufwand als mit dem von dir beschriebenen verbunden.

-"Eh, voll geile Scheiße die ist. Voll fett eh weißtu." Mir ist nicht bekannt, dass sich Yoda auch zu den Hoppern zählt und um zu wissen, was ich von Leuten halt, die solche Äußerungen von sich geben, halte, siehe meinen ersten Beitrag weiter oben.

-"noch ne anmerkung zu warlocks... Trotz der Dots trete ich nen Lock mit sammt pet in die tonne wenn er mir über den weg läuft" Mit dieser Aussage bestätigst du meine Vermutung, dass du dich nicht mit dem Topic beschäftigt hast und ein unausgelasteter Kerl mit Testosteronüberschuss bist.

-Alle Jugendstraftäter hören HipHop? Puh, gut, dass ich das jetzt weiss...Die werden dann noch alle Knastschwul und PENG! /Klischees completed


So, und um wirklich allen deinen Vorurteilen gegen Hopper gerecht zu werden:

Eh, du Spast! Voll der huso hia! Geh ma kacken alder! Geh weider locks un pets legen, scheiss kellerkind! Deine mudda...


Kaeppiman 
[/qoute]
/Sign

&#8364;dit: D'ohhh!!! das mit dem Zitieren, krieg ich irgendwie nicht gebacken....


----------



## Gigafabi (21. September 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> I werds mal versuchen zu beantworten^^
> 
> 
> 1. Die *MEISTEN* Hopper sind kleine, pickelige, mega-gangsta-coole Kiddies die meinen sie wären die größten
> ...



/sign  

Wie gesagt, die MEISTEN, ich kenne auch Hip Hopper die eigentlich ganz in Ordnung sind


----------



## Melih (21. September 2008)

Ok ich kläre mal das hier auf

-Hopper sind ok!

denn bei hip-hop sind meisten keine "deie mudda" sachen dabei 

-manche lieder von bushido (höre normalerweiße das nicht an) sind ok aber nur manche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



-Also was wirklich eine lachnummer und idioten sind eigendlich K.I.Z und Co.

ich mein wenn bei ihren liedern (bzw. gereimte scheise) jede 2te wort ein schimpfwort ist kotzen meine ohren auch innerlich und schreien "ZOmfg stell diese verdammte scheise ab sonst bring ich dich um"

auserdem tut das der jugend von heute überhaupt nicht gut solche lieder um überfluss zu hören bzw so beliebt sind


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. September 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> -Also was wirklich eine lachnummer und idioten sind eigendlich K.I.Z und Co.


wieso sind k.i.z. eine lachnummer? wenn man sich mal ihre lieder genau anhört verwenden sie genau deshalb so oft fäkalsprache, und ähnliches, um eben diese szene zu verarschen.
man muss schonmal die ironie hinter manchen texten verstehen.daher darf/sollte man die texte ja auch nicht zu ernst nehmen.


----------



## Melih (21. September 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> wieso sind k.i.z. eine lachnummer? wenn man sich mal ihre lieder genau anhört verwenden sie genau deshalb so oft fäkalsprache, und ähnliches, um eben diese szene zu verarschen.
> man muss schonmal die ironie hinter manchen texten verstehen.



das weiß ich natürlich aber die meisten jugendliche verstehen die ironie nicht udn wollen so sein...und dann passiert so was .....


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. September 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> das weiß ich natürlich aber die meisten jugendliche verstehen die ironie nicht udn wollen so sein...und dann passiert so was .....


diese jugendlichen sind dann aber so dämlich und beeinflußbar, dass die auch ihre eigene mutter ausrauben würden, wenns ihnen jmd im song befiehlt.


----------



## Melih (21. September 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> diese jugendlichen sind dann aber so dämlich und beeinflußbar, dass die auch ihre eigene mutter ausrauben würden, wenns ihnen jmd im song befiehlt.



machen doch schon die meisten jugendliche ....und bei manchen Liedern wird doch scho so was angedeutet


----------



## Selor Kiith (21. September 2008)

Meistens ist das Problem eben das was die ganzen "Vorbilder" denen propagieren, das es eben total Okay ist, kein Deutsch zu können, Asozial zu sein (und auch noch Stolz darauf zu sein), Frauen nur als Sexobjekte zu benutzen (Ich hatte mal ne Zeitlang MTV und was ich da an nackten Frauen etc. in diesen HipHop/Rap/Wasauchimmer Videos gesehen hat übertrifft alles was man mitten in der Nacht auf DSF sieht) etc. etc.

Es gibt natürlich auch Hörer die ganz in Ordnung sind und ich kenne auch ein paar... aber der Durschnittshörer ist eben zwischen 12 und 25, Asozial, kann sich kaum artikulieren, schmeißt gerne mit beleidigungen um sich, ist dauernd aggressiv und muss natürlich jedem auf der Welt zeigen was er hört, vorzugsweise mit einem äußerst schlechten Handy....


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. September 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> machen doch schon die meisten jugendliche ....und bei manchen Liedern wird doch scho so was angedeutet


dann sind jedoch andere faktoren schuld, die eben zu dieser einfältigkeit führten.
ich wage zu behaupten, die meisten dieser wannabe gangster und wannabe hopper hören zwar schon k.i.z., wegen der "harten texte" , aber dass die masse sie eh nicht richtig versteht, dadurch resultiert nicht, dass k.i.z. eine lachnummer ist.
ich denke wir können uns darauf einigen, dass leute, die die texte davon nicht verstehen, bzw zu wörtlich und nicht ironisch nehmen lachnummern sind.


----------



## ego1899 (22. September 2008)

naja ich denke mal das der größere teil der mmo´ler einfach schon etwas älter, erwachsener und reifer is...

und meiner meinung nach (auch wenn sich das jetzt nach geflame anhört) richtet sich hip hop eindeutig an eine wesentlich jüngere zielgruppe (ich würde so 12- 18 jahre alt sagen)... ich mein dieses ganze gepose und getue kann doch keiner wirklich ernstnehmen...

sowas hören meiner meinung nach hauptsächlich (klar nich alle!) leute die geistig einfach nich so helle sind, so doof das jetzt klingt ich weiß... und die meißten die hip hop machen wohl auch ^^ (außer vielleicht die die darin einfach die chance gesehen haben geld zu scheffeln und das nur aus dem grund mitmachen, das is vielleicht noch ganz schlau)
will das auch nich verallgemeinern ich sprech nur aus eigener erfahrung...

also ich komm aus frankfurt (am main)... wenn ich mir hanguck was hier auf der straße teilweise rumläuft, oder was hier so in die schule geht (wenn man nach 13 uhr im bus heimfährt z da krieg ichz echt langsam angst... als ich noch in die schule gegangen bin (is schon ein paar jahre her) da war das bildungsnivea schon höchst bedenklich, ich will nich wissen wie das heute is... da frag ich mich wo zukünftig unsere ärzte, proffesoren etc herkommen sollen...

und wenn ich mir anguck was tag täglich so im tv abgeht (mach ich zum glück fast nich mehr, guck fast gar kein tv mehr) dann wundert mich das auch alles nich...

und um aufs thema zurück zu kommen: wenn ich mir die jugend so anschaue und mir dann ansehe was womit die sich so beschäftige komm ich an meiner meinung einfach nich dabei...

"der rapper disst den und der disst dessen mutter zurück bla bla bla"

...omg wo kommen wir denn hin?!  ich weiß das man das jetzt nich alles auf hip hop beschränken kann aber man kann ja nich abstreiten das das wohl im moment die jugend hier in deutschland ziemlich prägt...

naja wie auch immer ich könnte da noch ewig weiterschreiben, aber das würde denk ich ma den rahmen sprengen...

wenn einer ernsthaft diskutieren will bin ich über pn zu erreichen, aber das ganze geflame und "gedisse" bitte hier rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## David (22. September 2008)

Hmm.. glaube echt, das Thema ist tot.
Im Prinzip hat jeder seine Meinung, und da hier sehr viele Egos auf der Ihren beharren, wird man hier wohl keine Diskussion erleben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ego1899 (22. September 2008)

ja is vermutlich auch besser so... aber ehrlich gesagt hab ich hier nie ne ernsthafte diskussion erwartet ^^


----------



## Pc-freak (22. September 2008)

Du bekommst angst ?


ich Weiß Zwar nicht ich lauf auch gerne in Hip-hop kleiner rum wen ich die Sachen an hab Dan gehen mir die Leute aus dem weg auf der Strasse ob wohl  Normal kuck, oder die kucken mich ängstlich an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Dass machen die so gar  wen ich mal Freundlich guten tag sag O.o

Also würde ich Gleiche ne Pistole ziehen und auf die Ballern und sie aus Rauben, oder mit dem Messer ab Stechen. -_-^^

Aber wen ich Normal Kleider an hab mach die dass nicht ^^ 

muss man alles netter Mensch all es an Kleider Anziehen außer hip-Hop Sachen ?


----------



## David (22. September 2008)

Pc-freak schrieb:


> Du bekommst angst ?
> 
> 
> ich Weiß Zwar nicht ich lauf auch gerne in Hip-hop kleiner rum wen ich die Sachen an hab Dan gehen mir die Leute aus dem weg auf der Strasse ob wohl  Normal kuck, oder die kucken mich ängstlich an
> ...


Na, du bist ja auch ein krasser Gangbanger, daher nehmen sie sich gleich vor Dir in Acht. ^^
Je t'aime!


----------



## ego1899 (22. September 2008)

loololloool xD

naja so war das eigentlich nich gemeint mit demangst kriegen...
ich meinte eher das ich langsam angst krieg wenn ich mir mit ansehe wie unsere gesellschaft, speziell die jugend langsam aber sicher verdummt und verblödet und irgendwann den bach runter geht...

ich glaube kaum das die leute angst vor dir haben, und wegen den klamotten schonma gar nich denke ich... ^^

da ältere bürger jugendlichen, besonders gruppierungen eher aus dem weg gehen halte ich für ganz normal wenn man mal sieht was so in jüngster zeit alles passiert is wenn man mal zeitung liest...

ich glaube da brauchst du dir keine gedanken machen ^^


----------



## Manoroth (22. September 2008)

naja in der nacht gehen mir auch die meisten ausm weg wenn se net gerade zu 4t oder mehr unterwegs sind^^

und das obwohl cih eigentlich normal angezogn bin


----------



## David (22. September 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> naja in der nacht gehen mir auch die meisten ausm weg wenn se net gerade zu 4t oder mehr unterwegs sind^^
> 
> und das obwohl cih eigentlich normal angezogn bin


Du brauchst die Selbstbestätigung deiner Gefährlichen Persönlichkeit hier im Forum echt sehr, oder?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (22. September 2008)

David schrieb:


> Du brauchst die Selbstbestätigung deiner Gefährlichen Persönlichkeit hier im Forum echt sehr, oder?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



nein cih wollt damit nur sagn das das besonders am abend noch gerne passiert.

viele leute gehn sogar meiner kollegin ausm weg am abend und die is nur 1.65 gross und relativ... schmal gebaut^^

iwie ham die leute allgemein angst oder was weiss ich


----------



## ego1899 (22. September 2008)

David schrieb:


> Du brauchst die Selbstbestätigung deiner Gefährlichen Persönlichkeit hier im Forum echt sehr, oder?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




ähm ich glaub du hast verpeilt das der etwas sinnlose text zuvor (ja der mit den ganzen rechtschreibfehlern ^^ ) von pc freak kam und nich von Manoroth... ^^

selbst wenn ich mitten in der nacht irgendwo rumlaufe gehen mir welche ausm weg und ich glaub kaum das das so is weil ich so gefährlich wirke :-D

naja wie auch immer ich glaub wir kommen hier scheinbar wirklich nich zu ner ernsthaften diskussion...


----------



## Pc-freak (22. September 2008)

ego1899 schrieb:


> loololloool xD
> 
> naja so war das eigentlich nich gemeint mit demangst kriegen...
> ich meinte eher das ich langsam angst krieg wenn ich mir mit ansehe wie unsere gesellschaft, speziell die jugend langsam aber sicher verdummt und verblödet und irgendwann den bach runter geht...
> ...



LOL ach so Schade ich dachte schon dass mein freund Mit Hip-hop Kleider auf dich Zu rennt  mit dem Plastik Messer du Schreits um Hilfe ich komme aus dem Gebüsch gesprungen und Rette dich^^ XD  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


wir ............. bla bla bla bla ja wir alle kennen die Schnulzen filme bla bla bla...........



The End 


made by Hitch – Der Date Doktor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



P.s


Dass war nur Spass Hitch – Der Date Doktor und CO nimmt keine Haftung wen der folgenden TEXT im RL nach gemacht wirt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




EDIT:


ego1899 schrieb:


> ähm ich glaub du hast verpeilt das der etwas sinnlose text zuvor (ja der mit den ganzen rechtschreibfehlern ^^ ) von pc freak kam und nich von Manoroth... ^^



die macht meine Tastatur nicht ich ^^


----------



## ego1899 (22. September 2008)

Pc-freak schrieb:


> wir ............. bla bla bla bla ja wir alle kennen die Schnulzen filme bla bla bla...........
> 
> The End
> 
> ...



ich versteh diesen komplette abschnitt irgenwie null aber ich bin sicher es war wichtig ^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. September 2008)

ego1899 schrieb:


> ich versteh diesen komplette abschnitt irgenwie null aber ich bin sicher es war wichtig ^^


ich kann von pc freaks beiträgen meist nur 10-30% verstehen... aber das reicht schon  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## David (22. September 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> ich kann von pc freaks beiträgen meist nur 10-30% verstehen... aber das reicht schon
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


*g*
Er ist halt ein PC Freak  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ego1899 (22. September 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> ich kann von pc freaks beiträgen meist nur 10-30% verstehen... aber das reicht schon
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



na dann ich ja beruhigt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (22. September 2008)

hmmm muss ich mir jetzt sorgen machn, weil ich seine beiträäge normal relativ gut verstehe?^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. September 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> hmmm muss ich mir jetzt sorgen machn, weil ich seine beiträäge normal relativ gut verstehe?^^


jop 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## David (22. September 2008)

Spammt den schönen Thread doch nicht so voll. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (22. September 2008)

David schrieb:


> Spammt den schönen Thread doch nicht so voll.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



naja vernünftig diskutiert wird hier ja eh schon ne weile nemmer^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. September 2008)

David schrieb:


> Spammt den schönen Thread doch nicht so voll.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


naja, das fazit wurde doch schon gesprochen. es sind einfach 2 fronten, auf beiden gibt es vorurteile gegenüber der anderen gruppierung, die zum teil auch wirklich so sind. jedoch kann man dies nicht generalisieren. und da sich das thema hier sonst nur im kreis dreht, weil keiner von seiner ansicht abweicht ist eine diskussion schwer.


----------



## David (22. September 2008)

Hmm ... Mag sein, aber chatten müssen wir ja trotzdem nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ego1899 (22. September 2008)

naja grüne brille hats auf den punkt gebracht... aber naja spammen muss man ja trotzdem nich vielleicht stoßen ja bald noch ein paar leute dazu die was zu sagen haben und keine lust haben alles hier zu lesen...

(ich hab übrigens noch nich ma die erste seite ganz gelesen ^^)

aber ich bin jetzt eh raus, ich glaub ich geh jetzt ma phat party machen, feiern oder so, also machts gut meine homies ich bin raus für heute... respect und so! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ben86rockt (22. September 2008)

Mhhh ich bin kein Freund von Hip Hop....
und ich bin sicherlich kein Rassist habe zwei schwarze Stifschwestern....

Dennoch muss ich gestehen, dass es mir schwer fällt Bling Bling Gangster mit Dröhnenden Handys ernst zu nehmen....
Weil es für mich persönlich lächerlich wirkt (und es meist pupertierende Jungendliche sind) aber jedem das seine.... 
Was ein jeder hört ist mir ansich auch scheissegal, er könnte der krasseste Gangster von allen sein wenn man mit ihm saufen und feiern kann ist das egal...
Ich denke egal was man hört wenn man nur ab und an was gutes tut und feierwillig ist dann wird man dafür auch nicht verarscht oder gehänselt....
Aber solche leute trifft man leider sehr selten in der Fraktion der Hopper da sie meistens eher eingebildet sind und es meist nicht aushalten mal ne Nacht irgendwo im freien zu verbringen (oO da wird doch das Bling Bling dreckig??)
Ausnahmen bestätigen natürlich auch hier die Regel und ich kann nur aus meiner Erfahrung sprechen. 

Sobald ich nen gutes Gitarrensolo höre bekomme ich eine Gänsehaut und genau dieses Gefühl kann und wird mir Hip Hop niemals geben können....
Und genau aus diesem Grund höre ich ihn eher selten, nie will ich nicht sagen weil sich an gewissen Tagen auch mal klein B nicht durchsetzen kann wenn es um die Beschallungsanlage geht.....

Über manche Kommentare hier hab ich mich köstlich amüsiert weiter so.....!!

/edit: Ich muss zugeben das Kakerlakenlied von Creme dela Creme ist geil.......aber mehr Lieder fallen mir nicht ein die taugen....


----------



## Deathstyle (22. September 2008)

Mh Ben, ich denke mal das du von den meisten Hoppern einfach nicht "akzeptiert" wirst, so als gestandender Metaller stößt du bei denen auf eine abweisende Haltung und genau deshalb kommt dir das so vor. Das ist andersrum genauso, nen Hopper der cool drauf ist, netter Kerl mit feierlaune wird auch bei ner Gruppe Metallern nen ziemlich schlechten Stand haben und nicht mehr als Ablehnung ernten.
Ich bin nen hc Kid und kann deshalb recht neutral für beide Szenen sprechen und sagen das sie sich rein garnichts geben was ihre Haltung gegenüber anderen Leuten angeht - vorallem wenn sie in Gruppen unterwegs sind.


----------



## David (22. September 2008)

Baggystyle ist btw. kein Hip Hop Style. Ist wie bei den Skinheads aus GB und den Nazis - alles abgeguckt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ben86rockt (22. September 2008)

.....ich glaub das hat eher was damit zutun wie wir feiern ...... nicht wundern das war einer der tage wo ich die musik nicht aussuchen durfte.....

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=qLVcDcIpN6U

hust hust.....


----------



## Selor Kiith (22. September 2008)

Um die Diskussion mal wieder anzuheizen,
gerade heute wieder etlichen Exemplaren dieser doch höchst interessanten Spezies begegnet.

Allgemein im Rudel auftretend ist es besonders in öffentlichen Verkehrsmitteln zu beobachten, da werden traditionelle Stammesgesänge lautstark der Welt kundgetan, ob sie nun will oder nicht. Diese Gesänge scheinen jedoch mehr ein ritueller Kriegsgesang zu sein, denn die Aggressivität dieser Spezies, besonders im Rudel, ist zu diesem Zeitpunkt enorm hoch. Hierbei ist aber zu beobachten, dass einzelne Individuen mit steigendem Aggressionspotential sehr viel Intelligenz einbüßen und sich nur noch in atonalen Krächz- und Grunzlauten zu verstehen wissen, was eine Kommunikation sehr erschwert.

Mit anderen Worten, damit auch jeder außer mir versteht:
Solche Leute sind überaus aggressiv und laut... meistens mit dem IQ einer Butterstulle, welchen man sehr schnell an Nichtvorhandener Grammatik hört bzw. wenn man die Rechtschreibfehler sogar beim sprechen hören kann ist alles zu spät.
Mag jetzt nur meine Erfahrung sein aber zumindest sind diese Leute die einzigen die auf eine freundliche bitte, die Musik doch etwas leiser zu drehen, schließlich sind in dem Bus noch andere Leute, mit Beleidigungen um sich schmeißen oder gleich mit Prügel drohen und das ist mir bei keiner anderen Musikrichtung bzw. deren Hörern aufgefallen... wenn da was zu laut ist, freundlich gefragt, kriegt man eine freundliche Antwort, ja sogar manchmal ein Lächeln und es wird leiser gemacht...
HipHopper/Rapper/etc. waren bisher zu 95% der Kontakte einfach nur wie beschrieben aggressiv und laut, respektlos, disziplinlos, asozial...

Und wirklich neutral sind nur Klassikhörer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaeppiman84 (22. September 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Um die Diskussion mal wieder anzuheizen,
> gerade heute wieder etlichen Exemplaren dieser doch höchst interessanten Spezies begegnet.
> 
> Allgemein im Rudel auftretend ist es besonders in öffentlichen Verkehrsmitteln zu beobachten, da werden traditionelle Stammesgesänge lautstark der Welt kundgetan, ob sie nun will oder nicht. Diese Gesänge scheinen jedoch mehr ein ritueller Kriegsgesang zu sein, denn die Aggressivität dieser Spezies, besonders im Rudel, ist zu diesem Zeitpunkt enorm hoch. Hierbei ist aber zu beobachten, dass einzelne Individuen mit steigendem Aggressionspotential sehr viel Intelligenz einbüßen und sich nur noch in atonalen Krächz- und Grunzlauten zu verstehen wissen, was eine Kommunikation sehr erschwert.
> ...




Uhoh...wanna be my punching ball? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Achtung, achtung! Verallgemeinerungsalarm! Werfen sie die Vorurteile weg und kommen sie mit erhobenen Argumenten aus ihrem Schubladendenken heraus! 

Was ich sagen will: Bitte behaltet im Kopf, dass es auch uns "normale" Hopper gibt! 

Danke


----------



## Deathstyle (22. September 2008)

Njo ich muss meinem Vorposter zustimmen, deine Aussage ist einfach nur 100% Vorurteilsbesteckt. Ich weiss nicht obs die fehlende Einsicht oder einfach naivität ist nicht einzusehen das andere Szenen da i. d. R. kein Stück besser sind, der Unterschied liegt bei den Leuten, Asis der entsprechenden Gruppierung fallen immer stark negativ auf - hat aber mit der Gruppierung nichts zu tun, sondern mit der Person.
Man merkts vielleicht stark am HipHop weil ihr diese 50 Cent hörenden wannabe Gangster als Hopper einordnet oder weil gerade diese Musik so sehr beliebt und deshalb deutlich stärker vertreten ist. Übrigens sinds auch Leute wie du, die keine Ahnung von diesen Musikschichten haben und diese american R'n'B w/e Typen als Hopper einordnen - HipHop ist weit mehr als nur Aggro Berlin/Bushido oder Kanye West.. das sag ich als jemand der damit wirklich so gut wie garnichts am Hut hat.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Klassikhörer sind btw ungefähr so neutral wie Bushs Friedenspolitik was toleranz angeht.


----------



## Selor Kiith (22. September 2008)

Wie ich in meinem Vorrangegangen Post deutlich gemacht habe, weiß ich auch das es "normale" Leute gibt und ich bin auch mit einigen befreundet...
Meine Beschreibung ging völlig auf die Marke der "Ich muss den ganzen Bus mit meiner Mucke unterhalten" Typen ab, denen man sich in einer Busfahrt nur mit extremer Selbstzüchtigung entziehen kann...

Und wie gesagt, war es nur ein weiterer Erfahrungsbericht von meiner heutigen Busfahrt in Richtung Uni 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und das mein letzter Satz nicht ernst gemeint war dürfte eigentlich offensichtlich gewesen sein und nur als kleiner Seitenhieb gemeint sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yinnai (22. September 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> 3. Können die *MEISTEN* Hopper kein richtiges Deutsch udn bringen nur Sätze raus, wie zum Beispiel:
> Ey, weisstu hab ich voll den voll Handy abgezogen ....oder hinter jedem 2. Wort kommt "und so" oder "weisstu" oder ähnliche Vergewaltigungen der deutschen Sprache



Ich behaupte mal die "MEISTEN" die kein Hip-Hop/ Rap hören haben dieses Klisché-Denken.

Ich persönlich habe noch nie jemand so bescheuert reden hören, und bin auch der Meinung das wirklich nur ein Bruchteil von den "Hoppern" so spricht.


----------



## Kaeppiman84 (22. September 2008)

Dein erster Post kam rüber als wolltest du sagen "Alle Hopper sind böse und Leute die andere Musikrichtungen hören sind die einzig netten." 

Deswegen die Reaktion. 

Aber insofern hier ein Missverständnis vorliegt...

Eierkuchen!


----------



## Deathstyle (22. September 2008)

> Eierkuchen!


qft!

@Yinnai: richtig, das versuchte ich auch auszudrücken. Es scheint das die meisten hier das Pro7 Nachmittagsprogramm als Diskussionsvorlage nehmen und das kanns halt mal nicht sein.
@Selor Kiith: yo sorry! Wie Kaeppiman84 schon sagte klangs ziemlich extrem und verallgemeinert.


----------



## Selor Kiith (22. September 2008)

Wie gesagt es sind nicht alle und das weiß ich auch selber genug...
Es ist nur eben das was viele andere auch erleben, diese Busgeschichten etc.

Wann trifft man schonmal als Normaler Spaziergänger einen Normalen Hopper? *gg*
Und es war eben Erfahrung das bisher nur bei den "Unnormalen Hoppern" immer Aggressivität vorherrschte besonders bei sowas wie Lautstärke und das mir bisher bei sonst keinem anderen aufgefallen ist und man deswegen eher Hopper mit schlechten Erfahrungen und begebenheiten verbindet als andere Musikrichtungen. Sollte also auch eher den Ansatz einer Erweiterten Erklärung bieten mit dem Hintergrund der heutigen Exkursion.


----------



## Te-Rax (22. September 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> I werds mal versuchen zu beantworten^^
> 
> 
> 1. Die *MEISTEN* Hopper sind kleine, pickelige, mega-gangsta-coole Kiddies die meinen sie wären die größten
> ...



Das ist doch pures Klischee was du da von dir gibst. Du steckst ne Randgruppe einfach so ein einen Sack und hast Hass auf sie, und weiß warscheinlich nichtmal selbst wieso. Am Rande, ich höre auch Hip-Hop...Ich bin kein kleines pickliges mega-ganster-cooles kiddy, war nicht beleidigend oder respektlos dir gegenüber und meine Rechtschreibeing sollte doch mindestens genau so gut sein wie die eines Mattlers 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Man sieht dadurch nur wie RESPEKTLOS und BELEIDIGEND du uns gegenüber warst. 

MfG


----------



## IchMagToast (22. September 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> gerade vor 10 min musste ich wider 2 hopper ausm bus schmeissn(beide so 16 jahre alt) weil die mir dumm gekommn sind weil ich halt schwarz angezogn bin etc-.- die ham mich gleich dumm angemacht von wegn scheiss metaler bla bla bla (lag ev auch am voll aufgedrehten hatebreed das ich am höhrn war^^) und einer meinte er müsse versuchn mich zu schlagn.
> 
> die moral von der geschichte: einer lag nach luft japsend am boden (leichter schlag aufs brustbein) und der andere flog bei der nächsten haltestelle in hohem bogn ausm bus.
> 
> sowas brauch ich einfach net und deshalb mag ich die inefach net. (war net das erste mal)






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

     und an dracun auch!!! (will hier nicht alles zitiern sonst "monsterpost critet augen für.... augen down"

kann mich jedenfalls den meinungen hier im forum nur anschließen, was die hopper betrifft, vll. liegts daran das wir sie hassen, weil sie : ihre hosen in den socken tragen, der gammligen handymucke, die wortgewandheit (in einem satz 5 mal "alter" und "ey"), hosen die in den kniekehlen hängen, die gammligen cappis und das sie einfach so strohdum und  respektlos sind und man kann mit ihnen keine richtigen konversationen führen, falls doch kommt eh nur verbaler dünschiss raus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und weil ich sie einfach seid meiner kindheit hasse, wurde ma mit 5 von som "wanna be" gangster zusammengeschlagen der 12 war (respect an solche leute oder die die sich nur mit einem anlegen wenn sie noch 10 gorillas hinter sich haben)


[post="0"]Click me![/post]




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Clamev (22. September 2008)

Ihr geht das vom falschem Ende an
Die MEISTEN Hauptschüler die sich aggresiv/dumm Verhalten hören Hiphop nich andersherum^^


----------



## Minastirit (22. September 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> Hiphop ist nicht grundsätzlich schlecht auser er wird von unseren berliner affen gemacht (Sido = Scheiße In Deinem Ohr bitte entschuldigt Mods aber das konnte ich mir nicht verkneifen)
> 
> es gibta uch guten Hiphop zB. von Tupac der war genial!



2pac und eminem find ich gut
bushido und eko flesch? (irgendwie so^^) find ich witzig xD Besonder so : Ja hey sido ich will kein streit und so <-- darum heisst er auch pussydo auf youtube *g*

Klar es gibt überall schlechte. Jedoch finde ich die ansammlung an sinnlosen naiven frauenverachtenden texten ist bei hip hop am höchsten. Auch andere Beleidigungen. Ja ok gibt lieder von dope die motherfucker die .. etc klar aber ich sag ja nur
aggro berlin : neger bums mich <-- sinnloseres lied gibt es nicht !!! hört es euch an wenn ihr eurem gehör schaden zufügen wollt.

darum bleib ich dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 2pac rest in peace .. hip hop go cry ..


----------



## werbaer (22. September 2008)

weiß nicht, wo der zusammenhang zu rollenspielern ist, aber bei mir ist es so, dass ich hip hop wegen der meist primitiven und geschmacklosen texte verachte. es gibt natürlich auch ausnahmen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## David (23. September 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Wie ich in meinem Vorrangegangen Post deutlich gemacht habe, weiß ich auch das es "normale" Leute gibt und ich bin auch mit einigen befreundet...
> Meine Beschreibung ging völlig auf die Marke der "Ich muss den ganzen Bus mit meiner Mucke unterhalten" Typen ab, denen man sich in einer Busfahrt nur mit extremer Selbstzüchtigung entziehen kann...


Dann kauf Dir 'n Auto. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Minastirit schrieb:


> klar aber ich sag ja nur
> aggro berlin : neger bums mich <-- sinnloseres lied gibt es nicht !!! hört es euch an wenn ihr eurem gehör schaden zufügen wollt.


Haha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Also ich finds lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (23. September 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> 2pac und eminem find ich gut


jo eminem ist wirklich *nett*


----------



## Natsumee (23. September 2008)

naja nur mal den ersten beitrag gelesen 

vllt liegt es daran das der "lärm" wirlkich scheise ist^^

und es hören immer mehr den "lärm" keine ahnung warum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

oder liegt es daran das die leute eher die agressiven sind? ich denke eher nicht


----------



## Natsumee (23. September 2008)

Te-Rax schrieb:


> Das ist doch pures Klischee was du da von dir gibst. Du steckst ne Randgruppe einfach so ein einen Sack und hast Hass auf sie, und weiß warscheinlich nichtmal selbst wieso. Am Rande, ich höre auch Hip-Hop...Ich bin kein kleines pickliges mega-ganster-cooles kiddy, war nicht beleidigend oder respektlos dir gegenüber und meine Rechtschreibeing sollte doch mindestens genau so gut sein wie die eines Mattlers
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Meisten und nicht alle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



nur 99% der leute ^^


----------



## ?!?! (23. September 2008)

Eigentlich ist es ganz einfach... Jeder der es nötig hat öffentlich eine Randgruppe zu diffamieren sollte erstmal die eigenen Probleme lösen.. Das wären dann so 90% von den Leuten in diesem Thread 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (23. September 2008)

jup und 100% aller posts hier sind nutzlos .. who cares? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich bleib dabei ..
lieder wie
fler - ich bin deutscha <-- (ja und ich bin könig der schweiz und so klar ne) 
oder das lied von hmm .. wie hies der typ .. ja egal das wo irgend einer den eko "fresh xD" fertig macht und co .. zeugen davon dass deutschland nunmal kein hip hop kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



es gibt auch lustige songs/bands .. blumbentopf xD etc aus der schweiz von denen ich ein paar gang nett finde


----------



## David (23. September 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> jup und 100% aller posts hier sind nutzlos .. who cares?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Hmm... sind Bands in den rockigen Bereich von den Texten her wirklich besser?

Cannibal Corpse - Fucked with a Knife 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Eisregen - 1000 tote Nutten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Übrigens versteht man kaum was, die Sänger hören sich an als wurden sie früher mal sexuell missbraucht.
Ob man da nun wirklich Werte erkennen kann - bleibt letztendlich dem "Endverbraucher" überlassen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich find Hip Hop auf jeden Fall nicht schlecht, USA Zeug hör ich etwas mehr als Deutsches... ich hab mein Abi in der Tasche, so dumm kann ich nicht sein.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ben86rockt (23. September 2008)

Cannibal Corbs <------> Deathmetall
Eisregen           <------> Darkmetall (mischung aus Gothik und Dark Metall oder so)

Reden wir über Rock oder Metall??
Oder doch über Grunge (nirvana) ??

Das ist so als würd ich sagen Agro Berlin und RNB sind das gleiche!!
Grarrr

BTW: Bester Metall kommt immer noch von Machine Fucking Head!!


----------



## Haxxler (23. September 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> I werds mal versuchen zu beantworten^^
> 
> 
> 1. Die *MEISTEN* Hopper sind kleine, pickelige, mega-gangsta-coole Kiddies die meinen sie wären die größten
> ...



Genauso ist es. Früher war HipHop einfach noch richtige Kunst. Dynamite Deluxe, Absolute Beginner etc. die hatten es noch richtig drauf und haben der Jugend auch beigebracht respekt zu haben.


----------



## Nixan (23. September 2008)

Hmm... Ich will nicht leugnen das ich auch Hip-Hop un Rap höre...
Und meine Kumpels hören fast auch alle Hip-Hop aber auch Techno und Heavy Metal.
Und mir ist es zwar auch schon passiert das so ein paar " Hip-Hopper" mich dumm angemacht haben aber sowas sollte man einfach ignorieren !
Ich habe nicht gegen Techno, RnB oder gegen sonst eine Musikart . 
Höre es ja auch selbst :]
Aber das in MMO´s fast immer die Leute beleidigt werden die Hip-Hop hören finde ich nicht so schön.

Grüße Nixan


----------



## David (23. September 2008)

Ben86rockt schrieb:


> Cannibal Corbs <------> Deathmetall
> Eisregen           <------> Darkmetall (mischung aus Gothik und Dark Metall oder so)
> 
> Reden wir über Rock oder Metall??
> ...


Der Titel heißt "Hip Hop" - Bushido sagt von sich selbst, dass er Rap macht (so weit ich das weiß).
Aber mal im Ernst - wollen wir nicht auch noch mit der Erbsenspalterei anfangen.
Ist mir relativ schnuppe was für eine genaue Richtung die beiden Gruppen von mir sind, sie haben Metal im Namen und gehört damit zur selben, wie irgendeiner über unseren Posts es so abwertend genannt hat, Gattung. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathstyle (23. September 2008)

Ich sag nur Drachenreiter :> vom Black Metal müssen wir ja garnicht anfangen, die Texte vom Metal sind eigentlich genauso wie die des Hip Hop's - gibt gute und gibt einfach nur dämliche, schlechte, lustige oder w/e.


----------



## Manoroth (23. September 2008)

is eigentlich ganz einfach: entweder gefällts einem oder halt net und mir ist der text relativ egal wenn mir dafür das lied gut gefällt. gibt zwar auh lieder die cih praktisch nur wegen dem text höhre aber sind net besonders viele^^


----------



## Silenzz (23. September 2008)

IchMagToast schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nix gegen New Eras, die Dinger haben Style 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IchMagToast (23. September 2008)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Nix gegen New Eras, die Dinger haben Style
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



is ansichts sache aber ich hasse sie^^
respektiere aber deine meinung




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silenzz (24. September 2008)

IchMagToast schrieb:


> is ansichts sache aber ich hasse sie^^
> respektiere aber deine meinung
> 
> 
> ...



Vll. verwechselste die New Eras mit "Kanacken-" Mützen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 die Dinger die man sich nur halb aufsetzt (geb dir Recht, hasse die auch...-.-') aber jedem seine Meinung.

Gruß Oro/Josh


----------



## David (24. September 2008)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Vll. verwechselste die New Eras mit "Kanacken-" Mützen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Verwechselst Du was?
Ansonsten... Dieter Nuhr sagte mal passend, "Wenn man eins aus der Deutschen Zeit lernen konnte, dann, dass Schlaghosen _scheiße_ aussehen." - so ähnlich ist das in 10 Jahren mit New-Eras. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rhokan (24. September 2008)

> Genauso ist es. Früher war HipHop einfach noch richtige Kunst. Dynamite Deluxe, Absolute Beginner etc. die hatten es noch richtig drauf und haben der Jugend auch beigebracht respekt zu haben.



das stimmt 100%.


----------



## Squarg (24. September 2008)

Also Leute, 

jetzt muss ich euch erstma voll flamen weil ich ja au hopper bin und so und ich
kenn ja nicht satzzeichen tun oder klein und großschreibung genau so wie von 
euch des beschrieben wurde so weisse

Nein Scherz beiseite,

Ich höre auch Hip Hop, Rap, RnB und Soul.
Was mich aber nicht gleich zu einem sabbernden 
Halbaffen macht.

Obwohl ich zu 85% nur diese Musik höre und mich
auch wie jemand kleidet der Hip Hop hört, schaffe ich
es trotzdem:

- eine vernünftige Beziehung zu führen
- meinen Realschul Abschluss zu machen
- Posts in Foren, Chats etc. Grammatikalisch richtig zu verfassen
- und andere Leute zu respektieren

Aber Ich mein wenn dann sowas kommt wie:
"Ich war neulich im Bus und hab 2 Hopper geschlagen,
bin jetzt der übelste Todesmetaller der Hopperköpfe bei 
sich in der Wohnung aufspießt"

Dann muss ich einfach nur lachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 weil das is dermaßen
Kindisch, dass ich mich darüber gar nicht ernsthaft äußern will.

Die Leute die direkt schrein "Hip Hop is kacke usw":

Nicht jeder Hip Hop geht um Weiber, Sex und Drogen verkaufen.
Man muss die richtigen Künstler hören und die Messages verstehen,
sich in deren Lage und deren Probleme reinversetzen.

Denn bei solchen Texten geht es um Sachen wie die Schwierigkeiten
in einer Beziehung oder Probleme daheim und und und.

Was mich noch angeht:
Ich pöbel nicht grundlos Leute an, die eine andere Musikart hören, um mich "cool" zu fühlen...
Ganz im Gegenteil, ich hör mir auch mal deren Musik an und mach mir dann eine Meinung darüber.

Ich hoff ich konnt vielleicht den einen oder anderen zum
Nachdenken anregen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Squarg


----------



## Ohrensammler (25. September 2008)

@ TE

ich kann dir versichern, dass du dich da täuschst.
Ich bin davon überzeugt, dass der Hass gegen Hopper nich nur von den MMOlern kommr, da bekommst du es durchs Zocken nur am meisten mit.
Sei versichert, dass auch die Mehrheit der nicht MMOs zockenden Menschen Vernunft genug haben um Hopper ebenfalls aufrichtig zu hassen!!

Insofern

Die meisten Hopper überfahr ich mit meiner Chopper 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (25. September 2008)

Squarg schrieb:


> Aber Ich mein wenn dann sowas kommt wie:
> "Ich war neulich im Bus und hab 2 Hopper geschlagen,
> bin jetzt der übelste Todesmetaller der Hopperköpfe bei
> sich in der Wohnung aufspießt"
> ...



also nach dieser aussage (besonders der teil vom bus der ja wohl auf mich bezogn war) muss ich ehrlich sagn das du (zumindest meine beiträge) net richtig gelesen hast. ich habe MMEHRMALS betont, dass ich net einfach ma aus prinzip gegen hopper bin (habe wie schon erwähnt selber hopper als freunde) und ich höhre selber auch ma ab und an ganz gerne n bisserl hip hop. und bei den 2 kerlchen im bus hab ich mich lediglich gewehrt. 

bevor du sowas schreibst bitte ganz durchlesn und das gelesene bitte auch richtig interpretiern danke


----------



## Silenzz (25. September 2008)

David schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die trage ich, und liebe sie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Drystan (25. September 2008)

Ich denke auch, dass der Hass dadurch zustande kommt, das bei MTV, VIVA und was weiss ich was nur der "Gangsta-Rap" gespielt wird...
Leider hört man im Fernsehen keinen richtigen Hip-Hop...

Ich selber höre auch gerne Hip-Hop und RnB, aber keinen Wannabe Mist...

Und das immer Hip-Hopper zuschlagen stimmt nicht, wie man sieht (Manoroth als Beispiel), einige können sich artikulieren..

so das wars von mir


----------



## David (28. September 2008)

Was wannabe ist oder nicht kann doch der Konsument eh nicht einschätzen.
Vielleicht spielt Marilyn Manson ja in seiner Freizeit auch mit Puppen. Wer weiß...


----------



## Todesschleicher (28. September 2008)

David schrieb:


> Was wannabe ist oder nicht kann doch der Konsument eh nicht einschätzen.
> Vielleicht spielt Marilyn Manson ja in seiner Freizeit auch mit Puppen. Wer weiß...


Aber mit WAS für Puppen.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der hat garantiert genug Frauen zur freien Verfügung, dass er sich ein Dollhouse einrichten kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rhokan (28. September 2008)

Hip Hop is mir auch in jeder Hinsicht zu kommerziell, und wenn ich die hiphop hörenden individuen in meiner klasse auf weniger bekannte/komerzielle rapper anspreche kommt sowas wie "wasn das fürn mist?" oder "was willste damit" außerdem find ich den look lächerlich : /

btw is manson jetzt auch nich so der ub0r evil in person (macht aber ne coole show auf seinen konzerten) , da sind von den texten her bands wie eisregen doch deutlich heftiger^^


----------



## Ren-Alekz (28. September 2008)

Rhokan schrieb:


> Hip Hop is mir auch in jeder Hinsicht zu kommerziell, und wenn ich die hiphop hörenden individuen in meiner klasse auf weniger bekannte/komerzielle rapper anspreche kommt sowas wie "wasn das fürn mist?" oder "was willste damit"



wannabe underdog 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rhokan (28. September 2008)

Was mir noch gerade so einfällt..... wieso kennen sich Hopper (die meisten, ich will ja nicht verallgemeinernt wirken, vllt bin ich auch einfach nur von Idioten umgeben...) eigentlich so was von garnicht mit den anderen Musikrichtungen aus? Ich komm mit nem Rammstein-Shirt in die Schule und werde angesprochen ob ich denn jetzt Satanist oder Emo bin? Hallo?!


----------



## Ben86rockt (29. September 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Die meisten Hopper überfahr ich mit meiner Chopper
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Made my day..... xDD

musste mir grad unweigerlich vorstellen wie nen paar BlingBling überreste am Moped hängen und echt schmunzeln....

Ohh Gott ich muss weg ne Zeitungsannonce aufsetzen:
Suche altes BlingBling für meine Schwarze V-Rod, im Sinne der Verschönerung......


----------



## t_AK_47 (29. September 2008)

metaler sind dreckige leute die sich nie waschen ständig besoffen sind nix anderes kennen als rum gröhlen sich nie die 3m langen haare schneiden lassen und hören den gleichen scheiss wie EMOS ...wobei wir hier bei nem anderen Thema sind. Ja ich höre Hip Hop ....mein Freundeskreis besteht ca. 70% aus Gothics Punks Metlern und anderen Randgruppen auch in der Familie sind diese vorhanden.Nur eins ist mir aufgefallen wieso werden solche hass Revulotionen immer von den Rocker ect... veranstalltet das geht schon drüber hinaus das T-shirts mit " Anti hip hop " usw gedruckt werden .Ich selber habe noch nie eine Visuelle abneigung eines Hip Hop hörenden Menschen gegenüber Metlern gesehn so krass wie es in der Metal Szene ist .... 

So ich rauche mir jetzt ein und höre Blueberry YUM YUM


----------



## Todesschleicher (29. September 2008)

"Metaler an die Wand, Deutschland ist ein Hopperland!"

"Du dreckiger Spast! Hast keine Ahnung Alta! Bist bestimmt son Metalemowixxa!"

"Du H**ensohn von einem Metaler ich töte dich und deine ganze Familie!"

Und anderes...


----------



## Shizuh (29. September 2008)

Nunja, bis vor kurzem war es auch so bei mir. Inzwischen habe ich aber auch einige gute Raper und so gesehen die eigentlich ganz gut sind. Hauptsächlich höre ich allerdings auch Rock und Techno.

Der Hass auf Rap usw. kommt wohl daher das solche sowas von gar nicht in die Epische Welt von "uns" passen, ich meine gar nichtmal die Musik,sonst wäre Techno und Rock ja auch ned beleibt, sodnern eher die Texte. kurz und bündig^^


----------



## Rhokan (29. September 2008)

> metaler sind dreckige leute die sich nie waschen ständig besoffen sind nix anderes kennen als rum gröhlen sich nie die 3m langen haare schneiden lassen und hören den gleichen scheiss wie EMOS ...wobei wir hier bei nem anderen Thema sind. Ja ich höre Hip Hop ...



Lass es mich mal ganz einfach sagen..... Wegen so qualifizierten Kommentaren. Das zeigt immer wieder das man es doch schafft sein Ziel durchzusetzen und zu provozieren.
Außerdem willst du mir gerade sagen das Emo (klick mich) das selbe ist wie Metal (klickstu hier)


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. September 2008)

Rhokan schrieb:


> Lass es mich mal ganz einfach sagen..... Wegen so qualifizierten Kommentaren. Das zeigt immer wieder das man es doch schafft sein Ziel durchzusetzen und zu provozieren.
> Außerdem willst du mir gerade sagen das Emo (klick mich) das selbe ist wie Metal (klickstu hier)


ich sehe diesen post ehrlich gesagt als ironie o0


----------



## Rhokan (29. September 2008)

> ich sehe diesen post ehrlich gesagt als ironie o0



Woraus entnimmst du da Ironie? Da ist keine bewusste Übertreibung oder andere ironische Stilmittel drin sondern ein Haufen Vorurteile, und denen kann man (besonders schriftlich) keine Ironie entnehmen. Selbst WENN es (schlechte) Ironie wäre, bekomm ich solche oder ähnliche sachen oft genug ernst gemeint zu hören




> Der Hass auf Rap usw. kommt wohl daher das solche sowas von gar nicht in die Epische Welt von "uns" passen,



Naja ich finde jetzt die Texte von Excrementory Grindfuckers nicht so "episch"....


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. September 2008)

Rhokan schrieb:


> Woraus entnimmst du da Ironie? Da ist keine bewusste Übertreibung oder andere ironische Stilmittel drin sondern ein Haufen Vorurteile, und denen kann man (besonders schriftlich) keine Ironie entnehmen. Selbst WENN es (schlechte) Ironie wäre, bekomm ich solche oder ähnliche sachen oft genug ernst gemeint zu hören


Diese krassen vorurteile, verbunden mit solchen übertreibungen können doch nur ironie sein, bzw. eine nicht ernst gemeinte antwort als hopper auf die bisherigen hopper-vorurteile.


----------



## t_AK_47 (29. September 2008)

sieh an sieh an ..... Grüne Brille hats wohl gecheckt .....und der user über den ist wohl ein sehr labiler mensch der sich wegen jeden Pubs aufregen wird / muss ..... mfg




Grüne schrieb:


> Diese krassen vorurteile, verbunden mit solchen übertreibungen können doch nur ironie sein, bzw. eine nicht ernst gemeinte antwort als hopper auf die bisherigen hopper-vorurteile.


----------



## Silenzz (29. September 2008)

t_AK_47 schrieb:


> sieh an sieh an ..... Grüne Brille hats wohl gecheckt .....und der user über den ist wohl ein sehr labiler mensch der sich wegen jeden Pubs aufregen wird / muss ..... mfg



Fands jetzt auch net sooo stark dargestellt, aber wie auch immer, nette Flasche im Bild t_AK_47^^


----------



## Rhokan (29. September 2008)

> sieh an sieh an ..... Grüne Brille hats wohl gecheckt .....



Ja. Toll. Ein User. Haste klasse rübergebracht.

Und wie ich nur noch einmal betonen kann:


> Selbst WENN es (schlechte) Ironie wäre, bekomm ich solche oder ähnliche sachen oft genug ernst gemeint zu hören


----------



## Ben86rockt (30. September 2008)

Mit Flasche Whiskey in der Hand ins Bild stolper und in einer Pfütze liegen bleib......
immer noch besser als BlingBling

meine ehrlich Meinung!


----------



## Selor Kiith (30. September 2008)

BlingBling kann man eben nich trinken!


----------



## Natsumee (30. September 2008)

ihr seit doch alle bescheuert echt^^

streitet euch hier rum wie was weis ich 

naja hass auf hip hop liegt eher an die ganze im bus/zug laut musik hören, komisches geschwaffel von denen und eher agro typen


oder habt ihr schon mal einen im zug gesehen der klasische musik ganz laut hört?^^


----------



## Ben86rockt (30. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> ihr seit doch alle bescheuert echt^^
> 
> streitet euch hier rum wie was weis ich



Jaaa ich weiss ich amüsiere mich seit sicher einer Woche köstlich pber diesen Thread dieses hin und her geflame ist einfach der Hammer^^


----------



## Antonio86 (30. September 2008)

Also ich bin auch Hopper aber die ganze schei..e kommt nur vom Deustch Rap(bushido,sido und die ganzen andern spaßten)  weil die tun voll auf gangster aber wenn jemand was zu den sagt kommen sie zu 10 auf einen ! Ich rate euch hört amy rap aber auch da hört nur was sinn macht also nicht 50cent xD! Und das mit den Rockern und den zeug da das ist immer verschieden manche können sie nicht leiden und andere ist es egal wie mir!


----------



## Theroas (30. September 2008)

Ben86rockt schrieb:


> Jaaa ich weiss ich amüsiere mich seit sicher einer Woche köstlich pber diesen Thread dieses hin und her geflame ist einfach der Hammer^^



Und es darf nie enden!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Klassisch geht es weiter:
----------------------------
Metal ist intelligenter als Hip-Hop.

Hip-Hop ist keine Musik.

"Emos" gibt es eigentlich gar nicht.

Humor ist eine Lösung.


----------



## Natsumee (30. September 2008)

also das hip hop keine musik ist ist ja klar oder?^^


----------



## Theroas (30. September 2008)

Sollte.


----------



## Deathstyle (30. September 2008)

*hust Drachenreiter, Blutejakulation und Pandafaces inc *hust
Metal ist schon sehr intelligent.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## David (30. September 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ihr seid echt "krasser" als die Viertklässler die ich täglich in der U-Bahn treffe... die Mettalbrötchen ganz vorne dran! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ben86rockt (30. September 2008)

Theroas schrieb:


> "Emos" gibt es eigentlich gar nicht.



Made my Day!!!!
Mann ist das geil ich kugel mich am Boden vor lachen!!

Jaja Hopper haben Eier so gross wie Planeten wodran das nur liegt??


----------



## Valinar (30. September 2008)

Rhokan schrieb:


> Woraus entnimmst du da Ironie? Da ist keine bewusste Übertreibung oder andere ironische Stilmittel drin sondern ein Haufen Vorurteile, und denen kann man (besonders schriftlich) keine Ironie entnehmen. Selbst WENN es (schlechte) Ironie wäre, bekomm ich solche oder ähnliche sachen oft genug ernst gemeint zu hören




Sehe da sehr viel Ironie....


----------



## Squarg (30. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> also das hip hop keine musik ist ist ja klar oder?^^



Darf man anhand deines Posts dein geistiges Alter schätzen ?

Vote 4 

/cast
/Carcharoths Banhammer

& CLOSE


----------



## Thedynamike (30. September 2008)

Es sind nicht MMO'ler die HipHopper "hassen", es ist die komplette intelligente Bevölkerung.


----------



## Natsumee (30. September 2008)

Squarg schrieb:


> Darf man anhand deines Posts dein geistiges Alter schätzen ?
> 
> Vote 4
> 
> ...




kannst du ruhig machen wen es dir so besser geht und ich dir helfen konnte

nur frag ich mich warum mich muss carcharoth mich bannen?


----------



## Deathstyle (30. September 2008)

Thedynamike schrieb:


> Es sind nicht MMO'ler die HipHopper "hassen", es ist die komplette intelligente Bevölkerung.



Zu der intollerante Menschen allerdings nicht gehören.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## David (30. September 2008)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Zu der intollerante Menschen allerdings nicht gehören.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Squarg (30. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> kannst du ruhig machen wen es dir so besser geht und ich dir helfen konnte
> 
> nur frag ich mich warum mich muss carcharoth mich bannen?



Nach so einem Sinnfreien Posts, solltest du dir die Frage eigentlich
selbst beantworten können.

Ach ja so nebenbei: Punkt und Komma, Absätze und Grammatikalische
Richtigkeit würden es den Lesern erleichtern deine Posts aufzunehmen.

Squarg


----------



## m0rg0th (1. Oktober 2008)

Theroas schrieb:


> Klassisch geht es weiter:
> ----------------------------
> Metal ist intelligenter als Hip-Hop.
> 
> ...


QFT!
Die meisten Hopper sind intolerant, rücksichtlsos und total dumm. Und wenn ihnen die Argumente ausgehen (normalerweise haben sie nicht mal welche) fangen sie an dich zu beleidigen. Kein Wunder, dass Hip-Hop so schlecht da steht ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


;D


----------



## David (1. Oktober 2008)

Also ich muss sagen... Hip Hop und Metal hin oder her, ich bin sowieso eher der House und Schranz Typ, aber wenn ich mir dann mal was anderes gebe ist es mir relativ egal, von welcher Sorte es ist.
Hauptsache es haut rein und macht Spaß, hab ich bei beiden hier aufgeführten Richtungen schon erlebt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hör gern Run DMC, ich hör gern Pac, ich hör auch gern Limp Bizkit und sogar Aerosmith.
Wahrscheinlich werd ich nach dem Post in der Luft zerissen, weil dies und das ja kein Metal ist und das und das ist ja Finger-im-Po-Metal und das ist Hülsen-Core-Metal, und was weiß ich was es da alles für Namen im Fachbereich gibt.
Rock ist für mich Rock, und Hiphop ist für mich Hiphop. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wer sich ernsthaft über Geschmäcker streitet bezieht an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit Hartz4. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Todesschleicher (1. Oktober 2008)

David schrieb:


> Ich hör gern Run DMC, ich hör gern Pac, ich hör auch gern Limp Bizkit und sogar Aerosmith.
> Wahrscheinlich werd ich nach dem Post in der Luft zerissen, weil dies und das ja kein Metal ist und das und das ist ja Finger-im-Po-Metal und das ist Hülsen-Core-Metal, und was weiß ich was es da alles für Namen im Fachbereich gibt.
> Rock ist für mich Rock, und Hiphop ist für mich Hiphop.
> 
> ...


JA!!!!!111EINSEINSELF!!!! NIXWISSER!!!!
Gibt schon ziemlich viele Genres im Metal...aber ich kenn sie auch nicht alle...



> Wer sich ernsthaft über Geschmäcker streitet bezieht an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit Hartz4.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


DAS ist ein Vorurteil gegenüber HartzIV-Empfängern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Krethon (1. Oktober 2008)

Ach ja, wie sich die Leute hier zu flamen.
Sowohl die Hopper (was ein beschissenes Wort, wer sich das wohl ausgedacht hat) als auch die Metaller versuchen nur mit Vorurteilen zu argumentieren.  Wobei sich die Hip-Hop-Hörer hier in erster Linie versuchen zu verteidigen(hab nur die hälfte gelesen) und die Metaller hauen weiter mit ihren Vorurteilen drauf. Da fragt man sich, wer hier intollerant sei. Man könnte auch bei den Metallern ne ganze Liste an Vorurteilen raus holen. Wie würdet ihr euch da fühlen. Und dann postet auch wer ein paar dieser Vorurteile ziemlich übertrieben als Ironie, der Metaller erkennt es nicht und versucht es gleich wieder so darzustellen, dass die Hip-Hop-Hörer intollerant seien. Böswillig könnte man sagen, der Metall hätte euch durch die Lautstärke da oben etwas zu viel Raum verschafft. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wer auf Grund der Lebensweise einiger auf die Musik zielt und diese als dumm darstellt oder sagt, es sei keine Musik, naja, dem kann man dann auch mit den besten Argumenten nicht mehr helfen. Und auch wenns die eigene Meinung sein sollte, sollte man diese auch durch Argumente belegen und nicht durch Vorurteile.
Ich habe sowieso das gefühl, die meisten kennen die andere Musikrichtung nicht wirklich, gilt für beide Seiten. Also, hört viellelicht erstmal richtig rein bevor ihr anfängt etwas runter zu machen. Ihr müsst es nicht lieben, aber einfach mal an hören.
Und ja, ich bin so ein Hopper, des aber alles hört was ihm gefällt.

Und als kleinen Tipp, hört euch mal dass neue Album Freiheit von Curse an, dass ist meiner Meinung nach Deutscher Hip Hop vom feinsten.
Hier mal nen paar Songs:
Freiheit
Wenn ich die Welt aus dir erschaffen könnte
Stell dir vor

Und als kleinen Zusatz:
Kult


----------



## luXz (1. Oktober 2008)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Zu der intollerante Menschen allerdings nicht gehören.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wenn man HipHopper "hasst", heißt das nicht unbedingt, dass man sie nicht tolleriert.


----------



## Deathstyle (1. Oktober 2008)

m0rg0th schrieb:


> QFT!
> *Die meisten Hopper sind intolerant, rücksichtlsos und total dumm. Und wenn ihnen die Argumente ausgehen (normalerweise haben sie nicht mal welche) fangen sie an dich zu beleidigen. *Kein Wunder, dass Hip-Hop so schlecht da steht ...



Hast du eigentlich irgendwas aus dem Thread gelesen bevor du dich hier gnadenlos Selfpwnst?

@David, dem sprech ich bei, ich bin eher so der Hardcore/Punk Typ, trotzdem seh ich nicht ein das hier so dämliche, intollerante und geradezu beleidigende Falschaussagen gemacht werden..



luXz schrieb:


> Wenn man HipHopper "hasst", heißt das nicht unbedingt, dass man sie nicht tolleriert.



Hat ja mit der Tatsache nichts zu tun das intollerante Menschen keineswegs zu einer intelligenten Bevölkerung zählbar sind.
Ausserdem läuft ein tolleranter Mensch nicht durch die Gegend und verkündet seinen Hass.

@ Krethun, ironisch ist ja das die 'verteidiger' des HipHops hier nichtmal Hopper sind und zu dem dem Thema vonwegen Vorurteile und keine  Argumente haben verweis ich dich einfach mal auf mein oberstes Zitat, dazu passend sehr schön was er zitiert hat.. ich lach mich so weg, sorry ich muss weinen xD


----------



## David (1. Oktober 2008)

Todesschleicher schrieb:


> DAS ist ein Vorurteil gegenüber HartzIV-Empfängern
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das war auch einfach nur ein wenig Ironie, weil es nämlich die ganzen Posts von mir mit Vorurteilen los ging.
Bitte nicht allzu ernst nehmen. *g*


----------



## Todesschleicher (1. Oktober 2008)

Krethon schrieb:


> Ach ja, wie sich die Leute hier zu flamen.
> Sowohl die Hopper (was ein beschissenes Wort, wer sich das wohl ausgedacht hat) als auch die Metaller versuchen nur mit Vorurteilen zu argumentieren.  Wobei sich die Hip-Hop-Hörer hier in erster Linie versuchen zu verteidigen(hab nur die hälfte gelesen) und die Metaller hauen weiter mit ihren Vorurteilen drauf. Da fragt man sich, wer hier intollerant sei.


Das Wort "Hopper" haben die Hip-Hop-Hörer sich meines Wissens selber ausgedacht. Die Hip-Hop-Hörer verteidigen sich hier selbstverständlich, weil sie in der Unterzahl ist. Dass das viele nicht verstehen, ist eine andere Sache. Das Problem ist eben, DASS sich die Gruppen nicht wirklich kennen...und von den Hip-Hoppern bekommt man meistens nur die halbstarken Idioten mit, die sich auf der Straße herumtreiben, Musik mit ihren Handys hören und andere Leute beleidigen. bzw. Menschen, die miserable Rechtschreibung haben und diese in Chats auch noch weit hinaustragen.



> Wer auf Grund der Lebensweise einiger auf die Musik zielt und diese als dumm darstellt oder sagt, es sei keine Musik, naja, dem kann man dann auch mit den besten Argumenten nicht mehr helfen. Und auch wenns die eigene Meinung sein sollte, sollte man diese auch durch Argumente belegen und nicht durch Vorurteile.


Genau das. Doch sowohl Hopper als auch Metaler (Übrigens nicht Metaller, das sind die Leute in der Gewerkschaft) als auch Raver als auch Punks als auch "Emos" haben Vorurteile gegenüber den anderen Gruppen...sie kennen sich nicht, sie sehen nur die Extrembeispiele die man häufig genug auf der Straße sieht...aber wenn ich mal überlege wie viele "Normalos" auf dem Ärztekonzert neulich waren, sehe ich auch wie lächerlich diese Vorurteile sind. (Bei dem Konzert waren btw. 35000 Menschen...und maximal 100 "Punks".




> Und als kleinen Tipp, hört euch mal dass neue Album Freiheit von Curse an, dass ist meiner Meinung nach Deutscher Hip Hop vom feinsten.
> Hier mal nen paar Songs:
> Freiheit
> Wenn ich die Welt aus dir erschaffen könnte
> ...



Curse ist Klasse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Mein absoluter Lieblingsrapper


----------



## Ben86rockt (1. Oktober 2008)

David schrieb:


> Ich hör gern Run DMC, ich hör gern Pac, ich hör auch gern Limp Bizkit und sogar Aerosmith.
> Wahrscheinlich werd ich nach dem Post in der Luft zerissen, weil dies und das ja kein Metal ist und das und das ist ja Finger-im-Po-Metal und das ist Hülsen-Core-Metal, und was weiß ich was es da alles für Namen im Fachbereich gibt.
> Rock ist für mich Rock, und Hiphop ist für mich Hiphop.
> 
> ...



Flame Flame Flame Aerosmith Flame Flame Flame........^^

Ich sag ja schon nichts mehr.........*stellt sich schämend in ecke*
Aber ich hoffe doch die alten Schinken von Limb Bizkit, da die letzten sachen ja nur noch Komerzkaka war

An alle die es Interressiert Wes Borland will zurück zu LP gehen d.h. es könnte mal wieder ne richtig laute krachende Platte von denen kommen und mit ihm wird es wieder krachen, ohne ihn wohl eher nicht!!!!!

So nun habt ihr es geschaft ich geh ne Runde BB-King hören!


----------



## Kwatamehn (1. Oktober 2008)

Todesschleicher schrieb:


> Genau das. Doch sowohl Hopper als auch Metaler (Übrigens nicht Metaller, das sind die Leute in der Gewerkschaft) als auch Raver als auch Punks als auch "Emos" haben Vorurteile gegenüber den anderen Gruppen...sie kennen sich nicht, sie sehen nur die Extrembeispiele die man häufig genug auf der Straße sieht...aber wenn ich mal überlege wie viele "Normalos" auf dem Ärztekonzert neulich waren, sehe ich auch wie lächerlich diese Vorurteile sind. (Bei dem Konzert waren btw. 35000 Menschen...und maximal 100 "Punks".



Hmm...tjo.


Die Sache die viele Gemüter hochgehen lässt und ehrlich gesagt auch mich sooft - ist halt die totale Überschwemmung
der (deutschen) Medien mit v.a. diesen dt. Pseudo-Rappern (tut mir leid aber auch ich seh das - bis auf sehr sehr wenige Ausnahmen - so)

Kaum ein dt. Sender, geschweige Viva/MTV und Konsorten ohne irgendso nen ey alda,weisst du,ja mann,is voll fat und was weiss ich für Sprüche.
Wenig Jugendliche die man in Medien so sieht, die sich nicht zumindest am Styling und "Behave" orientieren.

Als Nicht-Deutscher ,wenn man dieses oder jenes im dt. Fernsehen sieht, denkt man sich halt auch oft:
Lasst euch bitte doch was eigenes einfallen und nciht immer dieses tw. peinliche Nachahmen von Dingen aus Amerika, sei es
irgendwelche dt. Filmproduktionen die Hollywood-Filmen nacheifern (ganz schlimm vor einigen Jahren als dt. Pendants zu Wer ist hier der Boss und
Schrecklich nette Familie kamen) udn insbesondere eben auch dieser HipHop/Rap-Kultur.

Ist im Original tw. schon peinlich (Ey voll der Gangsta) aber dann Deutschland mit Amerikanischen Ghettos und den Zuständen dort zu vergleichen - ne, das geht mal gar nicht. West-Coast/East-Coast Konflikt - schon im Original scheisse - die dt. Herum"Disserei" genauso.
Viele abgeschaute Gesten,Mimiken,Sprache.

Ganz klar will ich nicht pauschalisieren oder über Geschmack streiten - die Zeiten hab ich lang hinter mir und 
va. durch die Verbreitung von digitalisierten Inhalten im Netz hört mittlerweile eh fast jeder alles^^
Auch ich finde viele HipHop/Rap-Stücke nicht schlecht (The Roots,alte Beastie Boys-dinge,etc), nur mir geht dieses extreme Gepose
div. "Künstler"/Gruppen auf den Geist und v.a. Jugendliche orientieren sich nunmal dran.

Ich war auch mal ein HardCore-Metal-Hörer der nix anderes gelten lies - wie gesagt, die Zeiten sind vorbei - mit dem Alter kommen Änderungen^^
und man identifiziert sich bzw. drückt sich nicht mehr unbedingt mit der Musik die man hört aus.


----------



## David (1. Oktober 2008)

Ben86rockt schrieb:


> Flame Flame Flame Aerosmith Flame Flame Flame........^^
> 
> Ich sag ja schon nichts mehr.........*stellt sich schämend in ecke*
> Aber ich hoffe doch die alten Schinken von Limb Bizkit, da die letzten sachen ja nur noch Komerzkaka war


Ich hör die alten Sachen (Chocolate Starfish, Signifant Other) ... die fand ich am besten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber selbst wenn etwas kommerz ist kann es trotzdem noch gut sein.
Hab mich erst neulich beim tanzen zu "Du hast den geilsten Arsch der Welt" in unserer Housedisco erwischt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ben86rockt (1. Oktober 2008)

David schrieb:


> Ich hör die alten Sachen (Chocolate Starfish, Signifant Other) ... die fand ich am besten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Ja ok die alten Sachen waren auch geil!!! Chocolate Starfish hab ich letztes WE erst mit meiner Ische lauthals im auto gegröllt.....

Aber sag mir bitte das du auf Drogen und oder total betrunken warst...... und sowas sollte man ganz im ernst für sich behalten....lach


----------



## Asoriel (1. Oktober 2008)

Vorweg ich finde es lächerlich, Leute wegen Ihrer Musik in bestimmte Kategorien zu stecken. Mein Sohn - 17 Jahre alt - trägt die Jeans auch nicht bis zum Sack hochgezogen wenn ich das hier so sagen darf und auch gerne weite T-Shirts (O'Neill, Vans, Quicksilver und wie sie alle heißen), aber nicht mit 6XL, sondern L oder XL, also nicht ganz wie die von Euch so schön genannten "Hopper". Trotzdem kann er HipHop/Rap ums verderben nicht leiden, er hört Rock (System of a Down, Rammstein, etc). Soll er sich deswegen schwarze Mädchenhosen anziehen? Das find ich eh das bescheurtste...Die Jungs die mit den knallengen Mädchenhosen rumrennen, sich die Augen schwarz malen und aussehen, als würden sie jeden Moment mit heulen oder kotzen anfangen...auch Emos genannt.
so, bischen vom Thema abgekommen.

Btt: Mein Sohn und ich spielen beide WoW, ich seit dem Release, er seit 2 Jahren. Ich hab mit ihm über das Thema geredet, er meint er habe soetwas noch nie mitbekommen, also den Hass gegen andere Gruppierungen etc. Ich auch nicht, also kann es wirklich so präsent sein wie hier geschildert? Klar, es immer scheiße, Leute wegen Ihres Aussehens oder Verhaltens (solange es Rechtens ist) auszugrenzen oder gar zu diskriminieren oder verprügeln.
Ich selbst würde meinem Sohn weder erlauben, in Baggy-Jeans und 4XL T-Shirts rumzurennen, noch in besagten Mädchenhosen, da wie ich finde beides einfach enorm bescheuert aussieht, das ist aber meine persönliche Meinung, ich will hier niemand auf den Schlips treten. Deswegen wird bei mir niemand benachteiligt, schlechter behandelt oder ausgegrenzt. Jedem das seine. Wobei ich auch sagen muss, dass ich nicht nur den "Hopper"-Style mit den Socken in der Hose, sondern auch die Mädchenhosen der "Emos" oder die Quadratlatschen der Skater (Wie mein Sohn einer ist) die man nicht bindet (nicht die Chucks) nicht mag. 
Die Jüngere Generation wird wahrscheinlich meinen Nadelstreifenanzug und die Krawatte auch nicht mögen, trotzdem muss ich es aus geschäfftlichen Gründen tragen.
Die einzige Stil-Richtung die ich annähernd verstehe, ist die der Skater. Dass die in Moonboots und knallengen Jeans nicht fahren können ist mir auch klar, aber bei den anderen gehts eben um das ausdrücken ihres Geschmacks, mehr ist das nicht bzw. es hat keinen praktischen Nutzen. Zumindest keinen offensichtlichen.

Alles in allem sollte Jeder anziehen was ihm passt, genauso hören und sehen (Musik/Film), aber deswegen auf keinen Fall ausgegrenzt werden!

so long, 

Asoriel


----------



## Solassard (1. Oktober 2008)

Hauptsache wir sind uns einig das HipHop keine Musik ist...

Was ist Hiphop?
HipHop ist n bischen Bass zu dem ein Typ der mit 14 von der Schule geflogen ist geistigen Dünnschiß von sich gibt. Was schon traurig genug ist.
Finds noch viel trauriger das es Menschen gibt die sich den Mist auch noch anhören.
Aber, man weis ja und merkt ja auch das die Jugend zunehmend immer mehr verblödet. Ob da jetzt HipHop dran Schuld ist das die Jugend verblödet, oder die blöde Jugend dran Schuld ist das es HipHop überhaupt gibt ist Ansichtssache.
Ich weis nur, wenn ich HipHop höre bluten mir die Ohren.


----------



## Rashnuk (1. Oktober 2008)

Also wenn ihr mich fragt die meisten hören eh nur Rock und so zeugs und hassen halt die Hopper weil die im RL negativ auffallen. Dabei sind auch manche Hopper ingame nicht besser als sonst aber die Rocker vergessen das in den meisten MMO's viele kiddys vorm PC hängen und es auch ein *Rocker* sein könnte der negativ auffällt also ist das der Mensch der Vorurteile schiebt oder sich gut benimmt bzw. andere Leute dumm anmacht.
Das HipHop keine Musik ist ... solche Leute kann ich nicht leiden weil die selbst keine Ahnung haben. Ok , ich bin nicht der mit der meisten Musik-Erfahrung aber wenn die einen wüssten wie schwer sowas zu machen ist ... 
Beleidigungen im Rap ist natürlich nicht schön aber sagen wir es mal so Rocker sind die super Alkoholiker aka Drogen konsumenten und (!)
HipHop ist nicht gleich gangsta gelabere es gibt im HipHop Lovesongs/alles andere als Schimpfwörter/"Frieden" Songs
man könnte die auch gleich Dichter der heutigen Zeit nennen. Natürlich kommen sie an die früheren nicht ran , sie haben sich ganz anders verändert und deswegen will ich euch sagen:
Hopper sind nicht immer die Negativ auffallenden und nicht immer die Assozialen und sonst was genauso könnte es doch im Rock sein und beide Seiten haben ihre Kiddys die MMO'S spielen und die Welt da Terrorisieren




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Ich höre beides und finde beides gut  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ben86rockt (1. Oktober 2008)

@ Asoriel 
Dein Sohn trägt sicher auch keine Bling Bling Kettchen und ich vermute auch ganz Stark das in seiner Artikulation nicht in jedem zweiten Satz Alter, Tight, Beef oder ähnliches vorkommt.....
Den über genau diese Leute machen wir uns hier lustig!!

Naja was will man zum Thema Emos sagen...... ich glaube ach..... mhhhh....... Tokyo Hotel???!!!!.... ach lassen wa es......

nur soviel ich mags auch nicht.....


----------



## Kwatamehn (1. Oktober 2008)

Ben86rockt schrieb:


> @ Asoriel
> Dein Sohn trägt sicher auch keine Bling Bling Kettchen und ich vermute auch ganz Stark das in seiner Artikulation nicht in jedem zweiten Satz Alter, Tight, Beef oder ähnliches vorkommt.....
> Den über genau diese Leute machen wir uns hier lustig!!
> 
> ...




Emos hin..Tokio Hotel her....über die brauchen wir nun nicht wirklich reden.

Wobei auch das wiedermal etwas aus GB oder USA kopierte ist, das im wahren Kern keiner versteht.

Bei den meisten der jetzigen Emo-Welle, gehts den meisten nur um den "Style", ein paar wollen sich vom Mainstream abgrenzen, aber das is wohl nur ein
kleiner Anteil.

Tokio Hotel != Emo
Da gibts und gehts um ganz andere Musik und wie sooft ist jetzt halt ein grosser Mitlauferstrom zu Emo bzw. zu dem was die ganzen Jungen dafür
halten - genauso wie zu HipHop/Rap-Style oder früher mal die Skater/Snowboarder-Welle usw,usf.

Mit jungen Jahren neigt man halt stark dazu zu irgendeiner Gruppe gehören zu wollen und sich durchs Styling/Musik 
dazu zu "bekennen".

Solang man ein bisschen ein eigenes Individuum bleibt und nciht bloss immer alles nachmacht und nachplappert, gibts dagegen ja nichts einzuwenden - 
spätestens mit 30 ändert sich das meistens^^

Aber es gibt halt immer wieder ein paar "labile" Persönlichkeiten die sich sehr stark beeinflussen lassen...


----------



## Krethon (1. Oktober 2008)

Solassard schrieb:


> Hauptsache wir sind uns einig das HipHop keine Musik ist...
> 
> Was ist Hiphop?
> HipHop ist n bischen Bass zu dem ein Typ der mit 14 von der Schule geflogen ist geistigen Dünnschiß von sich gibt. Was schon traurig genug ist.
> ...



Jetzt fehlt dir nur noch etwas Bass, dann hast du ja nach deiner Vorstellung schon mal nen Track.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (1. Oktober 2008)

mal ganz ehrlich findet ihr das wort "hass" nicht übertrieben?


----------



## Silenzz (2. Oktober 2008)

Solassard schrieb:


> Hauptsache wir sind uns einig das HipHop keine Musik ist...
> 
> Was ist Hiphop?
> HipHop ist n bischen Bass zu dem ein Typ der mit 14 von der Schule geflogen ist geistigen Dünnschiß von sich gibt. Was schon traurig genug ist.
> ...


Wenn es so easy ist einen Track zu machen dann geb ich dir Cubase Studio SX 4 und du baust mir 10 Beats in 50 Minuten dürfte doch logger reichen, weil es ja so einfach ist einen Track + Beat zu machen. Ach ja ich will aber 10 Doppelreime + eine gute Hook haben klar?!




Kwatamehn schrieb:


> Hmm...tjo.
> 
> 
> Die Sache die viele Gemüter hochgehen lässt und ehrlich gesagt auch mich sooft - ist halt die totale Überschwemmung
> ...


Ich kann dir dutzende Lieder zeigen, wo man nicht einen auf Ghetto macht, ausserdem kommt auch in keinem Lied, das ich kenne, und besitze immerhin schon fast 300 Lieder, das Wort "Ey Alter voll Krass ey!" vor, das haben sich einige Leute ausgedacht, jedenfalls soweit ich weiß, korrigiere mich bitte mit einem Lied falls ich mich irren sollte. Ausserdem, wird in keinem Lied, meines Wissens, das Deutsche-"Ghetto" mit dem Amerikanischem verglichen.



Krethon schrieb:


> Ach ja, wie sich die Leute hier zu flamen.
> Sowohl die Hopper (was ein beschissenes Wort, wer sich das wohl ausgedacht hat) als auch die Metaller versuchen nur mit Vorurteilen zu argumentieren.  Wobei sich die Hip-Hop-Hörer hier in erster Linie versuchen zu verteidigen(hab nur die hälfte gelesen) und die Metaller hauen weiter mit ihren Vorurteilen drauf. Da fragt man sich, wer hier intollerant sei. Man könnte auch bei den Metallern ne ganze Liste an Vorurteilen raus holen. Wie würdet ihr euch da fühlen. Und dann postet auch wer ein paar dieser Vorurteile ziemlich übertrieben als Ironie, der Metaller erkennt es nicht und versucht es gleich wieder so darzustellen, dass die Hip-Hop-Hörer intollerant seien. Böswillig könnte man sagen, der Metall hätte euch durch die Lautstärke da oben etwas zu viel Raum verschafft.
> 
> 
> ...


/Sign, mehr muss ich dazu nicht sagen. Du sprichst mir aus der Seele (ungefähr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)





m0rg0th schrieb:


> QFT!
> Die meisten Hopper sind intolerant, rücksichtlsos und total dumm. Und wenn ihnen die Argumente ausgehen (normalerweise haben sie nicht mal welche) fangen sie an dich zu beleidigen. Kein Wunder, dass Hip-Hop so schlecht da steht ...
> 
> 
> ...


Wieviele Hopper kennst du, und mit wievielen hast du dich denn schon ernsthaft unterhalten, über Musik etc.? Denke allein schon diese Frage reicht.

Und jetzt noch ein Schlusssatz von mir:
Ich bin Hopper und kenne mich mit Death-Metal etc. gar nicht aus, von daher werd ich auch ganz still sein, wenn es um Vorurteile geht, nur mir geht es auf den Sack wenn irgendwer meint, es wäre total einfach einen Beat zu bauen, und dann noch einen geeigneten Text zu schreiben, aber nja wie Albert Einstein schon sagte:
Es gibt 2 Dinge die Unendlich sind, die Menschliche Dummheit und das Universum, beim Universum bin ich mir nicht sicher.
Oh als Hopper müsste ich doch dumm sein und Albert Einstein doch gar nicht kennen oder?*Bushido Song einblend*

Gruß 

Oro/Josh


----------



## Theroas (2. Oktober 2008)

Hiermit wurde Einstein zitiert, bald kommt der Äpfel/Birnen-Vergleich, dann der
Versuch einiger sich als die Schweiz zu platzieren.

Ehe dadurch alles zu rational wird: Hip-Hop wird doch vornehmlich dazu genutzt,
mit dem leicht übergewichtigen Hintern zu bouncen und krass die Hood zu checken,
bzw. tight UND locker zu sein, um die eigene Unsicherheit zu kaschieren.
Ich hab leider noch nie einen "Hopper" beobachten dürfen, der sich in der Musik
verliert, dabei entspannt 2-10 Pils trinkt und dann noch feiern geht.
Es geht viel eher um ey alda, cool ey, hähähä und chicka wow, geiler A*sch un
so. (Und "der versteht mich, so", aber wer nicht..)
Und: Wenn die Zielgruppe mal älter geworden ist, wie denkt sie dann zurück:
*a)* Man war ich krass und tight alda, Hammerbeats un so. Bei der Zeile
"Ich bin der, der dich f*ckt wenn die Sonne nicht mehr scheint" hab ich eure
Mutter kennen gelernt. geilo
*b)* Ich war jung und brauchte das Selbstvertrauen. Iss deinen Brei auf, Mark-
Kevin!

Kann mir einfach nicht vorstellen, daß "Hip-Hop for life" ne chance hat.

/discuss  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kwatamehn (2. Oktober 2008)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Ich kann dir dutzende Lieder zeigen, wo man nicht einen auf Ghetto macht, ausserdem kommt auch in keinem Lied, das ich kenne, und besitze immerhin schon fast 300 Lieder, das Wort "Ey Alter voll Krass ey!" vor, das haben sich einige Leute ausgedacht, jedenfalls soweit ich weiß, korrigiere mich bitte mit einem Lied falls ich mich irren sollte. Ausserdem, wird in keinem Lied, meines Wissens, das Deutsche-"Ghetto" mit dem Amerikanischem verglichen.




Ich habe auch nicht von Liedern gesprochen, sondern vom Gehabe, vom Gehabe derjenigen, die man grösstenteils in den Medien sieht!

Ich habe gesagt, man kann es nicht pauschalisieren und es gibt sicher gute, sinnvolle Sachen - aber Mainstream wenn du es so willst, läuft in ne andere Richtung.

Was sieht man denn da? Sido,Bushido und Konsorten oder "PornoRap" - sehr gehaltvoll....

Textauszug:

_Und es geht Ching Ching, sag mir hörst du wie das *Ghetto* klingt klingt 
was ich mache bleibt ein Ghetto ding ding 
ihr werdet’s nie verstehen man ihr werdet’s nie verstehen 
das man klaut das man raubt das man Autos tieferlegt Kassen auf

Und es geht Ching Ching, sag mir hörst du wie das Ghetto klingt klingt 
was ich mache bleibt ein Ghetto ding ding 
ihr werdet’s nie verstehen man ihr werdet’s nie verstehen 
das man dealt das man stiehlt das man Autos tieferlegt Kassen auf_

Das doch alles nur volles Gepose und hartes Gehabe..dann schreiben die Leute ihre tollen
Bücher(wohl eher Ghostwriter), bei Fragen zu gew. Passagen wissen sie nicht mal
genau was da drin steht, widersprechen sich, und,und,und...

Mir geht eben nur dieses Gepose und Verstellen am Keks - aber das von allen 
LEuten die sowas tun - egal ob Rapper oder Metal-Freak oder sonstwas.

Vor allem in Österreich war es zB vor kurzem diese "Krocha"-Welle (Schranzer,Jumpstyler oder wie das heisst)

Sind eben alles so "Wellen", die meist wieder irgendwann von der Bildfläche verschwinden (und manchmal nach Jahren wiederkommen),
an denen sich viele Jugendliche orientieren/damit identifizieren - einfach um irgendwas,irgendwer zu sein - bevor sie
irgendwann hoffentlich wirklich sie selbst sind.


----------



## Methurgar (2. Oktober 2008)

Mahlzeit,

kurz zu mir, 24 und seit ein paar Jahren den Leuten mit schwarzer Kutte verfallen, die mit ihren Blast-Beats die Drumms so bearbeiten, das es kein Morgen mehr gibt, um vielleicht noch ein paar Leute neidisch zu machen, Wacken liegt im Nachbarkreis.

Zwischendurch hab ich beim lesen gelacht und geweint. Wobei ich zugeben muss, das die Intelligenteren Beiträge von seiten der, tut mir Leid, "Hupfdohlen" war und viele schlecht argumentierte Kommentare von Seiten der "Haare-als-Besen-Benutzer". Das meißt vergessen wird, das beide Genre vor 50 Jahren es nicht gab und sich unabhängig von einander Entwickelt haben, meißt sogar mit den gleichen Hauptthemen wie Soziale Brennpunkte, Anti- und Politischen Hintergründen, etc vergessen viele. Schade eigentlich, denn es gibt so viele gute Lieder und Künstler in beiden Lagern,... und auch umgekehrt :-) Wenn ich an Japanische Kampfhörspiele denk wird mir ganz anders.

Was mich ganz gewaltig an beiden Fraktionen nervt ist das Posen! Sei es bei den Metalern mit der Pommesgabel und Zunge raus, Körperhaltung nach vorne verlegen und möglichst grimmig gucken oder bei den Hoppern(Gibt es da eigentlich keinen besseren Ausdruck für?) mit den komischen Fingerverkrampfungen und den dazugehörigen Anspielungen der Männer für den Voluminösesten Umfang ihres Geschlechtsorgan oder bei den Frauen für das best ausgestatteste Dekoltee. Ich habe mit absicht bei den Metalern keine Frauen erwähnt, weil die das genauso machen :-)

Das bei beiden die unverständlichkeit für die Musik herscht könnte unter anderem auch daran liegen, das man sie nicht verstehen kann. Ich habe mal versucht einen Text eines Künstlers aus Deutschland zu lesen, welcher Musik mit Rythmischen Sprachgesang macht und bin daran verzweifelt, weil ich vor lauter "d"'s nur noch "y" gesehen hab. Anders wiederrum kann ich die Leute verstehen, die mal versucht haben, Metal zu hören. Lesen, klar keine Frage, bei Deutschen Bands herscht dort noch keine Vergewaltigung der Deutschen Sprache, lass sie dann aber mal Singen. Die 1. Begrüßung ist ein Scream gefolgt von einem herzlichen Growl, welche beide von einer sanften Bassgitarre begleitet werden, wo man sich mal fragt, wo Growl aufhört und Bassgitarre anfängt.

Rundum sollten wir doch alle froh sein, das wir in der Lage sind, uns unsere Musik aussuchen zu können, genauso wie Kleidung und vor allem Meinung. Ich für meinen Teil werd heut Abend einen Freund besuchen, der mir ein paar CD's von Fettes Brot ausleihen will.

Schönes Wochenende,
Meth.

PS: Wer aus der Gegend ist, kann sich melden, Whiskey schmeckt allein immer Scheiße :-)
PPS: Wer Schreibfehler findet, darf sie mir sagen :-P


----------



## Ben86rockt (2. Oktober 2008)

@Methurgar
Uiiiii für Whiskey wäre ich immer zu haben. Aber dann eher im nächsten Jahr bei Wacken ^^ 
Von München aus ist es ja leider kein Katzensprung....

Fettes Brot waren ja dieses Jahr bei Rock im Park, muss sagen das es bei Schwule Mädchen ganz schön gebrannt hat im Pid!
Ansonsten ja das ist nicht der Hop über den ich (und die meisten) herziehe es sind die kleinen möchtegern Gangster über die ich herzieh und über BlingBling (ich hasse BlingBling)!!

Ich find Griesgrämig guggende Besen ansich immer recht lustig, vor allem wen sie kleine Kinder erschrecken.....xDD
Doch wenn man sie kennt weiss man wie Lammfromm und voll und ganz Ironisch die meisten das doch meinen^^
Ich muss gestehen ich muss immer wieder drüber lachen...


----------



## David (2. Oktober 2008)

100% Agree an Merthugar - danke für den tollen Beitrag. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathstyle (2. Oktober 2008)

David schrieb:


> 100% Agree an Merthugar - danke für den tollen Beitrag.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen.


@Ben86rockt: Haste The Streets und Culcha Candela (ja!) verpasst? The Streets waren wie erwartet einfach nur Top und Culcha Candela (vorher hat ich Gänsehaut und wollte unbedingt vermeiden die zu sehen) waren unglaublich überzeugend, die Stimmung war der Hammer, selten sone gute Show gesehen.


----------



## David (2. Oktober 2008)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen.
> 
> 
> @Ben86rockt: Haste The Streets und Culcha Candela (ja!) verpasst? The Streets waren wie erwartet einfach nur Top und Culcha Candela (vorher hat ich Gänsehaut und wollte unbedingt vermeiden die zu sehen) waren unglaublich überzeugend, die Stimmung war der Hammer, selten sone gute Show gesehen.


Mit "The Streets" hast Du recht - sind sehr gut.
War nicht bei Rock im Park. ;/
Aber wo wir schon bei UK Zeug sind .. Dizzee Rascal musst Du dir auch mal geben.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathstyle (2. Oktober 2008)

Ich auch nicht, ich war bei Rock am Ring ;>
Hm bedenklicher wechsel von FATA zu Dizzee Rascal, mal in Ruhe anhören.

Danke für den Tip.


----------



## David (2. Oktober 2008)

Gern, sitz gerade in 'ner Vorlesung und kann kein YT schauen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hab ihn gefunden mit dem Song "Just a rascal" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ben86rockt (2. Oktober 2008)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen.
> 
> 
> @Ben86rockt: Haste The Streets und Culcha Candela (ja!) verpasst? The Streets waren wie erwartet einfach nur Top und Culcha Candela (vorher hat ich Gänsehaut und wollte unbedingt vermeiden die zu sehen) waren unglaublich überzeugend, die Stimmung war der Hammer, selten sone gute Show gesehen.



Culcha Candela hab ich leider verpasst was ich aber nicht sooo schlimm fand weil ich sie letztes Jahr in Bielefeld und München beim Air and Style geshen hab!! Bei den Streets war ich wohl war aber so betrunken das meine Erinnerung leicht verblasst ist......
Mein Absoluter Favorite waren die Toten Hosen, Kid Rock, und Motörhead

Am meisten schwärm ich aber noch von Machine Head 2007 die waren ja sooo gewaltig geil echt!!!
ich muss jetzt einfach mal nen Video reinsetzen da bekomm ich heut noch Gänsehaut!!!


Das war sooo unglaublich klasse echt!!! schwärm


----------



## Incavertex (2. Oktober 2008)

@Dracun.. Das sind genau die Affen die den ganzen Hip Hop kaputt machen und die bescheuerten Kiddys sie als Vorbilder nehmen..
Aber nur weil paar solche Affen den Hip Hop kaputt machen, heisst es lange nicht das Hip Hop scheisse ist..
Wie du sagst Samy Deluxe ist ein gutes beispiel, Söhne Mannheims auch..kenne mich mit Deutschem Hip Hop aber wenig aus.. The Roots oder De la Soul falls dir das was sagt, das empfehle ich allen.
Dieses "Ey Yo" oder "He Alda" mag ich auch nicht besonders, das sind einfach möchtegern die dicke lippe haben weil sie Zuhause sind, aber draussen dann keinen Piep von sich geben.
[/quote]

Ja aber ich z.B. hatte nicht oft das Vergnügen einen Respektvollen und netten "Hopper" anzutreffen im rl und in WoW nicht. Ich persänlich kenne nur einen mit dem ich befreundet bin, viele andere sind diese möchtegern Kinder mit 12 Jahren, dass sind auch die die in WoW für Aufregung und Zweifeln sorgen. Damit macht sich bei vielen ein Vorurteil leicht breit ich bin zugegeben auch skeptisch aber ich sag nicht sofort "scheiss Hopper" jeder ist anders. Leider ist der prozentuale Anteil der möchtegerne egal in welche Szene oder Richtung höher als sonst...leider. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rastas (2. Oktober 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> 1. Die *MEISTEN* Hopper sind kleine, pickelige, mega-gangsta-coole Kiddies die meinen sie wären die größten
> 2. Sind die *MEISTEN* Hopper einfach nur RESPEKTLOS und BELEIDIGEND anderen Gegenüber
> 3. Können die *MEISTEN* Hopper kein richtiges Deutsch udn bringen nur Sätze raus, wie zum Beispiel:
> Ey, weisstu hab ich voll den voll Handy abgezogen ....oder hinter jedem 2. Wort kommt "und so" oder "weisstu" oder ähnliche Vergewaltigungen der deutschen Sprache
> ...



Also der Post hat mich doch ein wenig wütend gemacht... du betonst zwar das "MEISTEN" allerdings wirfst du dann mit Klischees und Vorurteilen um dich...
Fakt ist: viele Migranten in Deutschland hören dummen Gangsterrap und führen sich auf wie die letzten Menschen... (wobei ich das viele betone),von diesen Leuten wird dann auf den Rest der HipHop/Rap hörer geschlossen... Um es mal an einem Beispiel fest zu machen:
Ich sage ja auch nicht: "Boah Punks,Metaler und Emos diese LinkinPark Opfer...",weil ich einfach weis,dass das schlichtweg dumm ist... 

Deswegen kann ich diesen von vielen "Musiknazis" betriebenen "Meine Musik ist besser als deine" Quatsch auch einfach nicht mehr hören... hört das was euch gefällt diskriminiert nicht andere Leute für ihren Geschmack und seid mal ein bisschen offener ... Weil Fakt ist,dass vor allem über HipHop und Rap behauptet wird,dass die Leute die soetwas hören Vorurteile hätten... dabei gibt es SO VIELE Vorurteile die man über diese Leute hat... 


-----

Und falls jetzt ein paar Leute denken: Ach,der labert eh nur es gibt keinen guten HipHop,dann geht einfach mal auf YouTube und hört euch folgende 2Tracks an:

-Torch-Blauer Schein
-Samy Deluxe feat. Charnell - Was Was

Das sind ca. 8 Minuten eurer Zeit,die aber gesellschaftskritisch und nachdenklich genutzt werden... villeicht öffnet es ein paar hier die Augen...

-----

MfG Rastas


----------



## Rhokan (2. Oktober 2008)

> Und falls jetzt ein paar Leute denken: Ach,der labert eh nur es gibt keinen guten HipHop,dann geht einfach mal auf YouTube und hört euch folgende 2Tracks an:
> 
> -Torch-Blauer Schein
> -Samy Deluxe feat. Charnell - Was Was
> ...



ich glaube keiner hat abgestritten das es ein gute leider gibt, leider sind aber songs mit "nigger-bums-mich-nveau" am erfolgreichsten und am häufigsten.


----------



## Kwatamehn (2. Oktober 2008)

Rastas schrieb:


> Also der Post hat mich doch ein wenig wütend gemacht... du betonst zwar das "MEISTEN" allerdings wirfst du dann mit Klischees und Vorurteilen um dich...
> *Fakt ist: viele Migranten in Deutschland hören dummen Gangsterrap und führen sich auf wie die letzten Menschen... (wobei ich das viele betone)*,von diesen Leuten wird dann auf den Rest der HipHop/Rap hörer geschlossen... Um es mal an einem Beispiel fest zu machen:
> Ich sage ja auch nicht: "Boah Punks,Metaler und Emos diese LinkinPark Opfer...",weil ich einfach weis,dass das schlichtweg dumm ist...
> 
> Deswegen kann ich diesen von vielen "Musiknazis" betriebenen "Meine Musik ist besser als deine" Quatsch auch einfach nicht mehr hören... hört das was euch gefällt diskriminiert nicht andere Leute für ihren Geschmack und seid mal ein bisschen offener ... Weil Fakt ist,dass vor allem über HipHop und Rap behauptet wird,dass die Leute die soetwas hören Vorurteile hätten... dabei gibt es SO VIELE Vorurteile die man über diese Leute hat...




Du kritisierst etwas und tust dann genau das gleiche! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Im Prinzip ist es ein Vorurteil zu behaupten viele Migranten hören dummen Gangster-Rap und benehmen sich wie die letzten Menschen.

Abgesehen davon, dass Migranten der Definition bedarf, weil wohl die meisten die du meinst in Deutschland,Österreich oder wo auch immer gross geworden sind - meine ICH zB, nicht NUR diese Leute.

Dreh doch mal den Fernseher auf, schau dir Talkshows oder Reportagen oder MTV/Viva an - die Leute die ICH v.a. meine sind
jene deren Eltern und Generationen davor, schon in Deutschland,Österr.,etc leben - und die geben nur schwer verständlichen Stuss von sich, das man
schwerlich als Deutsch bezeichnen kann.

Klar lässt sich das nicht pauschalisieren, es gibt - gsd bzw. hoffentlich - genügend Leute die nicht so sind - aber was man aus Medien,
oder auch nur in der Tram,U-Bahn oder Bus oder beim Weggehen in der Stadt, an Jugendlichen so mitbekommt,
ist ein gew. Trend, nicht von der Hand zu weisen - leider!

Und es ist Fakt, dass ein Grossteil der von diesen Leuten gehörten Musik, bzw. Texte mit Vorurteilen nur so um sich schmeissen.

Homosexuellen feindlich,respektlos allen anderen, die nicht der Szene angehören über und meist durch und durch Frauen-feindlich.

Ich meine damit nicht nur, aber auch, dt.sprachigen Rap - wie schon erwähnt ist der halt grösstenteils abgekupfert vom übern grossen Teich weg.


Ich wiederhole auch, dass es sicher genug andere Beispiele gibt, gute HipHop-Musik gibt, Texte mit tiefen Sinn und und und....
Aber am populärsten is halt leider der andere Mist.

Ich sage auch nicht MEINE Musik ist besser als diese,weil ich MEINE "Szene" verteidigen oder profilieren will.
Das halte ich sowieso auch für Schwachsinn.

Fakt ist, ich höre so viel verschiedene Sachen und bewege mich in keiner Szene - aber in meinen Augen gibt es kaum was schlechteres als so
ein Sido/Bushido/Pseudo-deutscher Ghetto-Gangster-Porno-Rap-Mist.

Volksmusik viell. - wobei das ist zwar grauenvoll zum anhören udn zum fremdschämen beim anschauen - aber nicht so potentiell negativ  beeinflussend
wirkend auf viele Jugendliche.


----------



## David (2. Oktober 2008)

Rhokan schrieb:


> ich glaube keiner hat abgestritten das es ein gute leider gibt, leider sind aber songs mit "nigger-bums-mich-nveau" am erfolgreichsten und am häufigsten.


Hmm... lass mich mal bitte überlegen.
Weder "Nigga bums mich", der "Arschficksong", noch "Drogen, Sex & Gangbang" haben es je in die Charts geschafft oder waren besonders erfolgreich.
Vor allem sind die ganzen Texte aus genau den Songs die ich jetzt aufgezählt hab sowas von ironisch ... wer das wirklich ernst nimmt sollte mal die Medikamente absetzen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Es gibt immer Randgruppen, denen sowas gefällt, aber ganz ehrlich ... ich feier die Lieder auch, ich find sie einfach lustig. Ich bin erwachsen, mach dieses Jahr mein Abi und bin ein sogenanntes Migrantenkind.
Ohh-ooh! Zieht euch den Stock aus dem Hintern ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silenzz (2. Oktober 2008)

Kwatamehn schrieb:


> Ich habe auch nicht von Liedern gesprochen, sondern vom Gehabe, vom Gehabe derjenigen, die man grösstenteils in den Medien sieht!
> 
> Ich habe gesagt, man kann es nicht pauschalisieren und es gibt sicher gute, sinnvolle Sachen - aber Mainstream wenn du es so willst, läuft in ne andere Richtung.
> 
> ...



Das einzige was mir dazu einfällt ist :LLLOOOLLLL du sagst mir, das in so vielen Songs, das Deutsche-"Ghetto" mit dem in Amerika verglichen wird, nur weil Bushido rappt:"
_Und es geht Ching Ching, sag mir hörst du wie das *Ghetto* klingt klingt 
was ich mache bleibt ein Ghetto ding ding 
ihr werdet&#8217;s nie verstehen man ihr werdet&#8217;s nie verstehen 
das man klaut das man raubt das man Autos tieferlegt Kassen auf

Und es geht Ching Ching, sag mir hörst du wie das Ghetto klingt klingt 
was ich mache bleibt ein Ghetto ding ding 
ihr werdet&#8217;s nie verstehen man ihr werdet&#8217;s nie verstehen 
das man dealt das man stiehlt das man Autos tieferlegt Kassen auf_

Er rappt nur darüber das es in Deutschland ein Ghetto gibt, seine Meinung. Gut darüber lässt sich mit einigen Leuten streiten, ich persönlich denke, das es kein echtes Ghetto in Deutschland gibt á la Harlem, aber es ist auch nicht von der Hand zu weisen, das es in Deutschland einige doch recht unschöne Gegenden gibt (z.B. Neu-Kölln).
Ich persönlich habe mich in letzter Zeit von den Raps von Bushido etc. verabschiedet und höre eigentlich nur noch wenig vom Hause egj., (egj=ersguterjunge) bis auf Chakuza/Saad/Bizzy Montana, ansonsten mehr den Untergrund Rap Casper (das ist ein Punk mit nem Rap Album :-O)/Prinz Pi und wie sie alle so heißen. 
Und das mit dem Ghostwriter, ist ein dummes Gerücht, das La Honda in die Welt gesetzt hat, weil sies einfach nicht gebacken gekriegt haben, in die Charts zu kommen. Bushido war ja auch vor Ekos Zeiten ein recht guter Rapper.
Ansonsten wurde schon von meiner Seite eigentlich alles gesagt, verweise noch auf meinen letzten Post wo ich jmd. Recht gegeben habe (sorry deinen Namen vergessen :-s) .

Gruß 
Oro/Josh


----------



## luXz (2. Oktober 2008)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Wenn es so easy ist einen Track zu machen dann geb ich dir Cubase Studio SX 4 und du baust mir 10 Beats in 50 Minuten dürfte doch logger reichen, weil es ja so einfach ist einen Track + Beat zu machen. Ach ja ich will aber 10 Doppelreime + eine gute Hook haben klar?!



Du erwiderst wie man es von der Grundschule kennt, machst eine schwachsinnige Aufforderung in der du mit deinem Wissen prahlst.




Silenzz schrieb:


> Ich kann dir dutzende Lieder zeigen, wo man nicht einen auf Ghetto macht, ausserdem kommt auch in keinem Lied, das ich kenne, und besitze immerhin schon fast 300 Lieder, das Wort "Ey Alter voll Krass ey!" vor, das haben sich einige Leute ausgedacht, jedenfalls soweit ich weiß, korrigiere mich bitte mit einem Lied falls ich mich irren sollte.



Klar kannst du das (ich übrigens auch), dass hat auch keiner abgestritten. 

"Ey Alter voll Krass ey!" Ist erstens kein Wort und zweitens natürlich nicht der genaue Wortlaut aus einem Lied, dennoch sind die einzelnen Wörter doch oft in Rap-Texten aufzufinden und vorallem bei der Hip-Hop-Hörenden Jugend.




Silenzz schrieb:


> Wieviele Hopper kennst du, und mit wievielen hast du dich denn schon ernsthaft unterhalten, über Musik etc.? Denke allein schon diese Frage reicht.
> 
> Und jetzt noch ein Schlusssatz von mir:
> Ich bin Hopper und kenne mich mit Death-Metal etc. gar nicht aus, von daher werd ich auch ganz still sein, wenn es um Vorurteile geht, nur mir geht es auf den Sack wenn irgendwer meint, es wäre total einfach einen Beat zu bauen, und dann noch einen geeigneten Text zu schreiben, aber nja wie Albert Einstein schon sagte:
> ...



Ich kenne keinen Hopper mit dem man sich ernsthaft über Musik unterhalten könnte.

Und das Einstein-Zitat kennt wohl jeder der sich hier ab und zu im Forum rumtreibt und Signaturen liest. Desweiteren hat es nichts mit Intelligenz Albert Einstein zu kennen, sondern eher mit Algemeinbildung.


----------



## Silenzz (2. Oktober 2008)

luXz schrieb:


> Du erwiderst wie man es von der Grundschule kennt, machst eine schwachsinnige Aufforderung in der du mit deinem Wissen prahlst.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bringe ich Argumente?: Ich denke ja.
Beleidige ich?: Nicht das ich wüßte.
Bin ich Hopper?: *Anmirherunterguck* ja ich denke schon.
Kann man mit mir halbwegs-vernünftig über Musik reden?: Ich würde ja sagen.

Damit würdest du schonmal einen Hopper kennen, mit  dem man sich vernünftig über Musik, unterhalten kann oder?
Und wegen Albert Einstein: Nenn es Allgemeinbildung oder Intelligenz wenn jeder Hopper so wäre wie du es sagst, dann dürfte ich nichtmal wissen, wer Albert Einstein ist, oder?

Gruß
Oro/Josh


----------



## Selor Kiith (2. Oktober 2008)

Naja... einen Satz von Albert Einstein zu kopieren würde ich jetzt auch nicht unbedingt als einen Beweis für ultimative Intelligenz halten...


----------



## Silenzz (2. Oktober 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Naja... einen Satz von Albert Einstein zu kopieren würde ich jetzt auch nicht unbedingt als einen Beweis für ultimative Intelligenz halten...



Mir ging es nicht darum ultimative Intelligenz zu zeigen, vielmehr darum, das ein Hopper wie ich, Albert Einstein kennt.


----------



## LordofDemons (2. Oktober 2008)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Mir ging es nicht darum ultimative Intelligenz zu zeigen, vielmehr darum, das ein Hopper wie ich, Albert Einstein kennt.


es behauptet ja keiner das alle Hiphoper dumm sind!


----------



## Silenzz (2. Oktober 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> es behauptet ja keiner das alle Hiphoper dumm sind!



Haben hier aber einige Personen behauptet vorallem von luxz (glaub du warst das wenn nicht sorry, werd das dann ändern)

&#8364;dith: Mir fällt grad ein Lied ein, das von Chakuza und Sprachtot kommt, vorallem der Rhyme von Sprachtot:
"[...] Was ist mein Part wenn ihr ihn morgen vergesst, als hätt ich nie etwas anderes vermittelt als den Zorn in meinem Rap [...]" der Track heißt Legenden und ist auf der Special CD von Unter der Sonne enthalten, hier mal der Youtube link:
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=6yedwVfGsys


----------



## LordofDemons (2. Oktober 2008)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Haben hier aber einige Personen behauptet vorallem von luxz (glaub du warst das wenn nicht sorry, werd das dann ändern)


das ist schwachsinn ich kenn auch nette inteligente Hiphoper (klar gibt auch dumme aber es gibta auch dumme Metaler) wer die inteligenz am Musikgeschmack festmacht der hat einen ganz gewaltig an der Waffel!!!


----------



## Silenzz (2. Oktober 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> das ist schwachsinn ich kenn auch nette inteligente Hiphoper (klar gibt auch dumme aber es gibta auch dumme Metaler) wer die inteligenz am Musikgeschmack festmacht der hat einen ganz gewaltig an der Waffel!!!


/sign, da hast du vollkommen recht.
Einer meiner besten Freunde ist Rocker.


----------



## LordofDemons (2. Oktober 2008)

Silenzz schrieb:


> /sign, da hast du vollkommen recht.
> Einer meiner besten Freunde ist Rocker.


einer meiner besten freunde ist DJ für Handsup und Hardstyle ich hasse die Mucke aber solangs ihm SPaß macht steh ich hinter ihm (imao entwickelt er sich allerdings zu nem arschloch aber das liegt eher an seiner freundin)


----------



## Silenzz (2. Oktober 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> einer meiner besten freunde ist DJ für Handsup und Hardstyle ich hasse die Mucke aber solangs ihm SPaß macht steh ich hinter ihm (imao entwickelt er sich allerdings zu nem arschloch aber das liegt eher an seiner freundin)


Apropos Thema Freundin, manche Mädels sind einfach nur Schei*e durfts heute wieder am eigenen Leib erfahren.


----------



## Selor Kiith (3. Oktober 2008)

Einigen wir uns darauf... Musik ist Musik und Schuld sind sowieso nur die Frauen für die wir den meisten Scheiß doch nur machen...


----------



## Selor Kiith (3. Oktober 2008)

Wohoo doppelpost... ^^


----------



## LordofDemons (3. Oktober 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Einigen wir uns darauf... Musik ist Musik und SChuld sind sowieso nur die Frauen...


nicht generell allerdings haben sie die macht, labile persönlcihkeiten so zu verändern das nichts mehr übrig bleibt bis auf den von ihnen geschaffenen ghul!

GZ Selor


----------



## LordofDemons (3. Oktober 2008)

da fällt mir ein es gibt doch den Spruch: über Musik kann man nicht diskutieren nur streiten.

hier wurde wieder einmal bewiesen das dieser Spruch absolut wahr ist


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. Oktober 2008)

und solange es jemanden gibt, dem diese musik gefällt hat sie ihren zweck nicht verfehlt.


----------



## LordofDemons (3. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> und solange es jemanden gibt, dem diese musik gefällt hat sie ihren zweck nicht verfehlt.


Amen!


----------



## Silenzz (3. Oktober 2008)

Sind wir uns doch alle einig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und Frauen sind böse Menschen die vom Teufel erschaffen wurden um uns in Versuchung zu führen. XD


----------



## Selor Kiith (3. Oktober 2008)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Und Frauen sind böse Menschen die vom Teufel erschaffen wurden um uns in Versuchung zu führen. XD



FULLSIGN! *gg*

Den Threadtitel überpinsel


----------



## Silenzz (3. Oktober 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> FULLSIGN! *gg*
> 
> Den Threadtitel überpinsel


Hier hat einer Ahnung, *auf Selor Kiith zeig* xD


----------



## Selor Kiith (3. Oktober 2008)

Hey... ich weiß eben was Frauen anrichten, wozu sie uns Männer treiben... was wir wegen ihnen tun...
Wir sehr wir Schmerzen erfahren... Leiden... Hass... alles nur die Schuld der Frau! ^^


----------



## Silenzz (3. Oktober 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Hey... ich weiß eben was Frauen anrichten, wozu sie uns Männer treiben... was wir wegen ihnen tun...
> Wir sehr wir Schmerzen erfahren... Leiden... Hass... alles nur die Schuld der Frau! ^^


Ja vorallem wenn man weiß das man angelogen wird, es einem eigentlich am A*sch vorbei gehn sollte und man sich dann doch gedanken macht..-.-' vorallem wenns noch heute ist und ich Ferien habe, die ich geniessen sollte, tze.


----------



## Selor Kiith (3. Oktober 2008)

Ich hatte 2 Monate Semesterferien und habe fast nur gepennt oder war hier bei Buffed... ^^
Aber so sind die Frauen... Lügen das sich die Balken biegen aber WEHE der Mann macht mal irgendwas...
Besser sind aber diejenigen die sich explizit einen "Arschlochfreund" wünschen und dann einem eine Ohrfeige verpassen weil man ihnen Angeboten hat sie auch tagtäglich zu Schlagen, zu beleidigen, ihre Freundin zu beglücken und sie dann nachts noch ein wenig zum Sex zwingen mag, weil man ja so freundlich ist und ihnen ein Arschloch bietet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber ich glaube wir schweifen ab und ich rieche schon von irgendwo her einen Mod mit Closebutton sich anschleichen... ^^"


----------



## Silenzz (3. Oktober 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Ich hatte 2 Monate Semesterferien und habe fast nur gepennt oder war hier bei Buffed... ^^
> Aber so sind die Frauen... Lügen das sich die Balken biegen aber WEHE der Mann macht mal irgendwas...
> Besser sind aber diejenigen die sich explizit einen "Arschlochfreund" wünschen und dann einem eine Ohrfeige verpassen weil man ihnen Angeboten hat sie auch tagtäglich zu Schlagen, zu beleidigen, ihre Freundin zu beglücken und sie dann nachts noch ein wenig zum Sex zwingen mag, weil man ja so freundlich ist und ihnen ein Arschloch bietet
> 
> ...



Hey das errinert mich an einen Freund von mir der hat auch seine gesch... Ohh jetzt riech ichs auch, wenn ich jetzt n Pala wäre würd ich um diesen Thread herum ne Bubble machen, Themawechsel auf Hip-Hop 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## luXz (3. Oktober 2008)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Bringe ich Argumente?: Ich denke ja.
> Beleidige ich?: Nicht das ich wüßte.
> Bin ich Hopper?: *Anmirherunterguck* ja ich denke schon.
> Kann man mit mir halbwegs-vernünftig über Musik reden?: Ich würde ja sagen.
> ...



"Wenn es so easy ist einen Track zu machen dann geb ich dir Cubase Studio SX 4 und du baust mir 10 Beats in 50 Minuten dürfte doch logger reichen, weil es ja so einfach ist einen Track + Beat zu machen. Ach ja ich will aber 10 Doppelreime + eine gute Hook haben klar?!"

Das sehe ich nicht als Argument an, sorry.

Nein du beleidigst nicht, habe ich auch nicht behauptet.

Ob man mit dir vernünftig über Musik reden kann, kann ich nicht beurteilen, den wirklichen "kennen" tun wir uns nicht.

Zum Glück sind nicht alle so wie die Meisten die ich kenne und selbst die haben schon von Einstein gehört.


----------



## Kwatamehn (3. Oktober 2008)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Das einzige was mir dazu einfällt ist :LLLOOOLLLL du sagst mir, das in so vielen Songs, das Deutsche-"Ghetto" mit dem in Amerika verglichen wird, nur weil Bushido rappt:"...
> 
> Er rappt nur darüber das es in Deutschland ein Ghetto gibt, seine Meinung. Gut darüber lässt sich mit einigen Leuten streiten, ich persönlich denke, das es kein echtes Ghetto in Deutschland gibt á la Harlem, aber es ist auch nicht von der Hand zu weisen, das es in Deutschland einige doch recht unschöne Gegenden gibt (z.B. Neu-Kölln).



Wo habe ich gesagt, es geht in den Texten um einen Vergleich USA und Deutschland?

Es ist im Prinzip das ganze Gehabe, das ganze Gepose und viele Aussagen. In meinen Augen eine Kopie 
aus Amerika - eine billige Kopie.

Klamotten, Videos (arschwackelnde Frauen,hüpfende Autos,Bling Bling) und die Art der prache in Interviews,etc.


Es ist nicht abzustreiten, dass es wohl in jedem Land soziale Ungerechtigkeiten gibt und Orte an denen sich das geballt ausdrückt.
Auch klar, dass das Einfluss auf Leute hat und sich somit in deren Werken (egal welcher Art) wiederspiegelt.

Aber so wie es in dem von mir angesprochenen Stil ausgedrückt wird - finde ich es lächerlich und v.a. unglaubhaft. Und damit meine ich jetzt sowohl 
amerikanischen, wie auch dt. "Gangster"-Rap.

Leute die Millionen verdienen (in US zumindest), schon lang nicht mehr benachteiligt sind und dann gross auf Gangster machen - 
Missstände aufzuzeigen befürworte ich - aus diesen Missständen einen zu feiernden Lebensstil zu machen, das in seinen Texten auszudrücken
und es anderen vorzuleben , jedoch nicht!

Und im Endeffekt bin ich fest davon überzeugt, dass die meisten die diese Musik machen, diese Texte schreiben, das tun
weil sie wissen, dass es bei einem gew. Publikum ankommt, ja gefordert wird. Genauso wie ein best. Gehabe und Gepose.
Und das geben sie dann der Meute - Botschaft dahinter ist eher scheissegal - Hauptsache Kohle bringts.





> Und das mit dem Ghostwriter, ist ein dummes Gerücht, das La Honda in die Welt gesetzt hat, weil sies einfach nicht gebacken gekriegt haben, in die Charts zu kommen. Bushido war ja auch vor Ekos Zeiten ein recht guter Rapper.



Ich habe ehrlich gesagt von keinem Gerücht gehört - ich habe jedoch Interviews mit ihm gesehen, wo es ums Buch ging und da hatte er grösstenteils absolut keine Ahnugn was da genau geschrieben stand, widersprach sich öfter und es kamen so aussagen wie: Naja, das darf man nicht so genau nehmen, so meinte ich das ja nciht,blablabla.

Für mcih Zeichen, dass er es entweder nciht selbst geschrieben hat oder wie oben erwähnt, das geschrieben hat, was Leute hören wollten, sein Image gepflegt hat. Und das finde ich halt nciht gerade sehr glaubwürdig.

Dass er es zumindest nicht allein geschrieben hat, dessen bin ich mir sicher - aber das tut kaum ein "Star" mit seiner Biographie.


----------



## LordofDemons (3. Oktober 2008)

naja das sido und bushido (vor allem bushido) z. T. nicht wissen was armut ist (hallo bushido hat sogar ausbildung und ne recht gute schuldbildung also so schlecht konnte es ihm nie gehn). So viel dazu!


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. Oktober 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> naja das sido und bushido (vor allem bushido) z. T. nicht wissen was armut ist (hallo bushido hat sogar ausbildung und ne recht gute schuldbildung also so schlecht konnte es ihm nie gehn). So viel dazu!


auch wenn ich weder sido,noch bushido mag, so würde ich zumindest bei sido sagen: er weiss was armut ist.
hab mal mtv masters über ihn geschaut, und am anfang von a.i.d.s. usw hat der mehr als dreckig gelebt und wusste was armut ist.


----------



## LordofDemons (3. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> auch wenn ich weder sido,noch bushido mag, so würde ich zumindest bei sido sagen: er weiss was armut ist.
> hab mal mtv masters über ihn geschaut, und am anfang von a.i.d.s. usw hat der mehr als dreckig gelebt und wusste was armut ist.


jo ok sido schon aber bushido wirklich ned!


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. Oktober 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> jo ok sido schon aber bushido wirklich ned!


jop. und was ich auch komisch finde: bushido redet doch immer vo knast. o0
dabei war der doch soweit ich weiss höchstens mal in u-haft...


----------



## LordofDemons (3. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> jop. und was ich auch komisch finde: bushido redet doch immer vo knast. o0
> dabei war der doch soweit ich weiss höchstens mal in u-haft...


ja aber die mädelz stehn doch auf pöse jungz!


----------



## Zez (3. Oktober 2008)

Ausserdem kommt er doch aus dem Ghetto!
Und hat schon mit 12 einen abgeknallt!
Und mit 11 nahm er schon harte Drogen!
Eyy alta!
Aggro suckt -.-


----------



## Silenzz (3. Oktober 2008)

Kwatamehn schrieb:


> Wo habe ich gesagt, es geht in den Texten um einen Vergleich USA und Deutschland?
> 
> Es ist im Prinzip das ganze Gehabe, das ganze Gepose und viele Aussagen. In meinen Augen eine Kopie
> aus Amerika - eine billige Kopie.
> ...



Du hast sehr wohl gesagt, das die Deutschen "Gangsta-Rapper" unser Deutsches-"Ghetto" mit  dem aus Amerika vergleichen, ausserdem seh ich nicht, das Bushido z.B. Baggys trägt oder New Eras oder? Und hüpfende Autos hab ich auch noch nie in einem Deutsch-rap Vid. gesehn. Und das einige Leute das Deutsche-"Ghetto" aufpushen stimmt leider, aber schön isses in Neu-kölln auch nicht.

Und das mit dem Buch, kann schon stimmen, hab das Interview nicht gesehn, hastu vll. einen You-tube link davon?



luXz schrieb:


> "Wenn es so easy ist einen Track zu machen dann geb ich dir Cubase Studio SX 4 und du baust mir 10 Beats in 50 Minuten dürfte doch logger reichen, weil es ja so einfach ist einen Track + Beat zu machen. Ach ja ich will aber 10 Doppelreime + eine gute Hook haben klar?!"
> 
> Das sehe ich nicht als Argument an, sorry.
> 
> ...



Warum siehst du das nicht als Argument, du sagst mir, es ist einfach einen Rap/Hip-hop-Track zu schreiben+Beat bauen, aber die Leute die sich nur ein bisschen damit beschäftigt haben wissen wie schwer es ist, einen Rap-Track zu machen+Beat. Ich stelle das natürlich ein wenig überzogen dar, aber nur um zu zeigen das sowas nicht wirklich easy going ist.


----------



## Selor Kiith (3. Oktober 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ja aber die mädelz stehn doch auf pöse jungz!



Wieder der Beweis das Frauen an allem Schuld sind und uns zu solchen Sachen treiben nur um ihnen zu gefallen!


----------



## Silenzz (3. Oktober 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Wieder der Beweis das Frauen an allem Schuld sind und uns zu solchen Sachen treiben nur um ihnen zu gefallen!


XD


----------



## Manoroth (3. Oktober 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Wieder der Beweis das Frauen an allem Schuld sind und uns zu solchen Sachen treiben nur um ihnen zu gefallen!



iwie habe ich beinahe das gefühl, dass da jemand die frauen net sonderlich mag^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. Oktober 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> iwie habe ich beinahe das gefühl, dass da jemand die frauen net sonderlich mag^^


oder die frauen ihn ;D


----------



## Selor Kiith (3. Oktober 2008)

Wieso? Egal was irgendwo passiert... im Endeffekt ist es immer die Schuld einer Frau gewesen, das es so passiert ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (3. Oktober 2008)

naja ich mag frauen^^


----------



## xTaR (3. Oktober 2008)

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=NY3vmm_yjJU&...feature=related

Sehr gutes Lied was das Thema mal in Musik verpackt darstellt.


----------



## Zachrid (3. Oktober 2008)

Ohne zu mehr Stellung zu nehmen, als auf den Threadnamen:
...jeder Mensch hört die Musik, die er verdient hat...


----------



## LordofDemons (3. Oktober 2008)

Zachrid schrieb:


> Ohne zu mehr Stellung zu nehmen, als auf den Threadnamen:
> ...jeder Mensch hört die Musik, die er verdient hat...


war das jetzt ein diss oder ein lob?ß hmmm lasst uns darüber mal diskutieren

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=58JZ0UTUJvc&...feature=related
der hat meinen Ava geklaut


----------



## luXz (3. Oktober 2008)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Warum siehst du das nicht als Argument, du sagst mir, es ist einfach einen Rap/Hip-hop-Track zu schreiben+Beat bauen, aber die Leute die sich nur ein bisschen damit beschäftigt haben wissen wie schwer es ist, einen Rap-Track zu machen+Beat. Ich stelle das natürlich ein wenig überzogen dar, aber nur um zu zeigen das sowas nicht wirklich easy going ist.



Weils einfach kein Argument war und Zweitens habe ich nie behauptet das es einfach sei einen Track zu "bauen".


----------



## Silenzz (3. Oktober 2008)

luXz schrieb:


> Weils einfach kein Argument war und Zweitens habe ich nie behauptet das es einfach sei einen Track zu "bauen".


Du sagtest:

HipHop ist n bischen Bass zu dem ein Typ der mit 14 von der Schule geflogen ist geistigen Dünnschiß von sich gibt. Was schon traurig genug ist.
Finds noch viel trauriger das es Menschen gibt die sich den Mist auch noch anhören.

Für mich hört sich das so an, als würdest du denken es wäre total einfach einen Hip-Hop Track zu machen das beeinhaltet natürlich auch den Beat. Aber du sagst natürlich, dass das nur ein klein wenig Bass benötigt und einen Haufen von Beleidiungen, also wo ist denn dann dein Problem, einen Hip-Hop Track zu machen?


----------



## xTaR (3. Oktober 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> war das jetzt ein diss oder ein lob?ß hmmm lasst uns darüber mal diskutieren
> 
> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=58JZ0UTUJvc&...feature=related
> der hat meinen Ava geklaut



Alligatoah ist einfach geil. Genauso wie Dendemann und Blumio. Rap auf höchstem Niveau.


----------



## badhcatha (3. Oktober 2008)

so meinen geistigen erguss mal dazu:
1.gewalt ist nie eine lösung und man sollte nie stolz sein sie angewendet zu haben.
2.auch ich höre rock laut auf den mp3player so das es andere stört und werde deswegen auch nie einen hiphoper 
   belästigen  
3.ja die texte werden zum teil immer hirnloser von den hiphopern, wo zb. gewalt gegen frauen ect wird herunter gespielt.
   hallo eine frau als schlampe beschimpfen wenn sie 3 kerle hat und einen kerl hochheben der 10 frauen vögelt?
   (ja ich rede von sido ect.)
4.was den sprachgebrauch angeht... ja das ist mir leider auch aufgefallen, ein normale satzstellung ist für viele unmöglich 
   geworden, wobei ich aber sagen muss ich als zockerin sage auch mal aus gewohnheit zb thx
5.mit manchen hiphopern kann man auch geistig tiefere gespräche führen, es komtm drauf an was sie hören, also bitte
   nicht alle über einen haufen scheren, ich dachte imemr uns rocker macht es aus das wir leben und leben lassen.
6.es gibt auch möchte gern rocker die zimmlich patzig sind.
7.warum sieht man mehr rocker,hippis und punks in sozialen bereichen als hiphoper? auch dies hat gründe oder?
  ich sehe bei behinderten und altenheime seltens was andere und ich habe dort schon viel zeit verbracht...
8.ich habe auch schon hoper gesehen die im bus aufgestanden sind um einer oma platz zu machen

fazit für mich:
auch hip hoper sind menschen, sie sind eben nur anders und ich muss sie nur akzeptieren nicht heiraten.
sie haben macken wie jeder andere und es ist eine einstellung wie rock.
und 2 flaschen asti sind eine zuviel für mich *lacht*


----------



## luXz (4. Oktober 2008)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Du sagtest:
> 
> HipHop ist n bischen Bass zu dem ein Typ der mit 14 von der Schule geflogen ist geistigen Dünnschiß von sich gibt. Was schon traurig genug ist.
> Finds noch viel trauriger das es Menschen gibt die sich den Mist auch noch anhören.
> ...



Da verwechselst du mich mit jemand anderem.


----------



## Windhawk (4. Oktober 2008)

Um wieder aufs EIGENTLICHE Thema zu kommen....
Kann man doch nicht pauschalisieren, ob manche Hip Hop mögen oder nicht, ich persönlich mag Hip Hop und es gibt auch genug andere MMO Spieler, die das auch tun.


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (4. Oktober 2008)

Keiner mag Hopper weil wegen Intoleranz und ist eh voll cool die nichtzu mögen!
Die einzigen Leute die nicht wegen ihrer Musik, welche sie hören kritisiert werden sind aufgeschlossene Leute, die alles hören, d.h. auch keinen Groll gegenüber Anhängern der anderen Musikrichtungen hegen.
Wie man in den Wald ruft, so schallt es hinaus
Oder so <.<


----------



## Silenzz (5. Oktober 2008)

luXz schrieb:


> Da verwechselst du mich mit jemand anderem.


Sorry.
Trotzdem isses fuer mich ein Argument.


----------



## Mirdoìl (6. Oktober 2008)

Ich denke dass kann man schlecht erklären...




 Ich mag Hopper nich...


----------



## luXz (6. Oktober 2008)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Sorry.
> Trotzdem isses fuer mich ein Argument.



Für mich nicht. Da fehlt irgentwie die Behauptung, Begründung und ein Beispiel.


----------



## Silenzz (6. Oktober 2008)

luXz schrieb:


> Für mich nicht. Da fehlt irgentwie die Behauptung, Begründung und ein Beispiel.


Behauptung: Es ist nicht leicht einen Track zu produzieren...
Begruendung: Siehe meinen Post
Beispiel: Ca dutzende Rap-Alben...?


----------



## David (7. Oktober 2008)

Ich find das Ghetto-Gehabe eh lustig.
Aber was ich da gelesen habe ... Du scheinst selbst keine Ahnung zu haben - denn Harlem ist kein "Ghetto".
Dort wurde Geschichte geschrieben - und klar, es ist keine Nobelgegend, aber denk mal an die Unterdrückung von früher.

Wenn es schon um üble Gegenden geht, dann schau mal nach Detroit oder South LA (früher South Central) u.a.
Zumal die Messlatte für die Verhältnisse in den USA gegenüberliegend zu den deutschen eh ungreifbar hoch ist - doch, man kann schon sagen, dass es sicher schlechte Gegenden hier im Inland gibt.
Aber wenn ihr die Musik hört, um diese Subkulturen zu feiern, dann habt ihr Hip-Hop nicht verstanden.
Es gibt kaum *gute und bekannte* Künstler, die sich daran erfreuen, dass sie so ein Leben leben oder gelebt haben.

Das musste ich, nachdem einige das Genre durchleuchten wollten, mal von meinem Standpunkt aussagen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Jungs die in Deutschland an der Spitze sind führen die Jugend in eine vollkommen falsche Richtung.
Alle sind aggro, laufen mit Messern rum und suchen an jeder Ecke Streit. kA, aber ich finde da läuft was falsch.

2Pac zum Beispiel, der hat super Musik gemacht... So voller Wahrheit, Gefühl und hat dem Hörer was zum Nachdenken mitgegeben.
Das erlebt man im deutschen Rap selten...

so long


----------



## Ghrodan (7. Oktober 2008)

So, dann will ich mich hier auch mal beteiligen. Ich persönlich würde nie freiwillig Hip Hop hören, jedoch hasse ich Hip Hop nicht. Es trifft halt ganz einfach nicht meinen Musikgeschmack. Dummerweise wohne ich in einer Gegend, wo es anscheinend einige Hip Hop-Fans gibt, die ihre Autos mit riesigen Boxen ausgestattet haben und dann andauernd auf voller Lautstärke im Auto die Musik hören. Das stört mich am meisten an den Hip Hop Fans. 

Ich glaube nicht, dass die meisten Hopper dumm sind, jedoch tun fast alle die ich kenne so - als ob es verpönt wäre etwas zu wissen, sei es in der Schule oder bezüglich der Allgemeinbildung. Ich möchte das nicht verallgemeinern, jedoch ist es bei den Hoppern die mir so über den Weg gelaufen sind "cooler" durch Unwissen und Respektlosigkeit zu glänzen, dementsprechend war das Sprachniveau auch so hoch wie oftmals hier auf buffed.

Naja, ich werde nie viel Hip Hop hören,da können einige Texte so gut sein wie sie wollen, der Musikstil schreckt mich einfach zu sehr ab.


----------



## nolanrap (7. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe teilweise wirklich schon bemerkt, das eine Abneigung gegen die HipHop Sparte herrscht...

Da ich selber aus der HipHop schiene komme (Sogar so Musik mache) unterscheide ich HipHop möchtegern Gangsta Fanboys (nach der Sparte... ich höre nur Hiphop und lebe das Image) von den echten HipHoppern (sprich Mc´s und normale HipHop Fans)...

Wir Mc´s legen außer natürlich für das Image einen ganz normalen Ton an den Tag ohne jedes gespräch in ey, alta, diggah etc. ausaten zu lassen.

naja Ontopic...

ja es gibt viele Volldeppen, doch die der HipHop Sparte wissen es sich mehr als andere Präsentativ hervorzuheben als die, der anderen Sparten.

btw. schnell geschrieben, Chef sitzt paar Meter von mir weg deswegen bitte ich rechtschreibfehler einfach zu übersehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kwatamehn (7. Oktober 2008)

nolanrap schrieb:


> *Wir Mc´s legen außer natürlich für das Image *einen ganz normalen Ton an den Tag ohne jedes gespräch in ey, alta, diggah etc. ausaten zu lassen.




Aber genau das mein ich!

Warum ist es dann notwendig es für´s Image zu tun? Genau dieses Image bleibt hängen - dieses Image wird
in den Medien gezeigt und verbreitet - genau an diesem Image orientieren sich viele Jugendliche dann.

Wie gesagt, mich stört das - nicht pauschal auf HipHop bezogen - gibt in jeder "Sparte" Idioten die
ihr Image pflegen müssen.


----------



## nolanrap (7. Oktober 2008)

Kwatamehn schrieb:


> Aber genau das mein ich!
> 
> Warum ist es dann notwendig es für´s Image zu tun? Genau dieses Image bleibt hängen - dieses Image wird
> in den Medien gezeigt und verbreitet - genau an diesem Image orientieren sich viele Jugendliche dann.
> ...



Das ist eigentlich recht einfach zu beantworten, warum muss man für ein Image sich so verhalten? - damit man mit dem Trend Schwimmen kann um Kohle zu verdienen. 

Natürlich ist das aber nicht immer der Fall... der Trend bestimmt auch wer an das Tageslicht kommt. Es gibt auch Mcs die sich wirklich Typisch nach dem Image verhalten, leben und das Image sind! (nennt keine Namen). 

Was ist im Trend? Gangsta Rap... also muss da natürlich ein Image entstehen

ich für meinen Teil gehöre nicht zur Gemeinde Gangsta Rap sondern der Deepen (Tiefgreifenden) sorte.


----------



## David (7. Oktober 2008)

War Bushido nicht in der Buffedshow?



nolanrap schrieb:


> Das ist eigentlich recht einfach zu beantworten, warum muss man für ein Image sich so verhalten? - damit man mit dem Trend Schwimmen kann um Kohle zu verdienen.
> 
> Natürlich ist das aber nicht immer der Fall... der Trend bestimmt auch wer an das Tageslicht kommt. Es gibt auch Mcs die sich wirklich Typisch nach dem Image verhalten, leben und das Image sind! (nennt keine Namen).
> 
> ...


nolan, du bist aufgeflogen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nolanrap (7. Oktober 2008)

David schrieb:


> War Bushido nicht in der Buffedshow?
> 
> 
> nolan, du bist aufgeflogen!
> ...



hehe ne net wirklich...

mein Künstlername heißt wirklich nolán

ich will jetzt keine schleichwerbung machen, alsooo pssst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (7. Oktober 2008)

Ich glaub Bushido zählt sich auch gern zum "Gangsta"rap, oder?^^

Naja, ich denke man redet hier nur über Klischees. Wenn ich z.B. Nolan lese kann ich Anhand seiner Wortwahl keinerlei Bezug zu seiner bevorzugten Musikrichtung erkennen.  Wenn man dann allerdings jemanden liest der sowas schreiben würde wie "Ey, krass alda... ich weiß nüsch was ihr habt, aber ihr habt nie im gettoh gelebt... ihr wist nich wie das ist..." oder sowas in der Art würde man gern mit "Scheiß Hopper" kommen. Das ist ähnlich wie mit den Kiddies, mit denen man schon lange keine Kinder mehr meint, sondern geistig unreife Menschen.


----------



## Deathstyle (7. Oktober 2008)

> Wir Mc´s legen außer natürlich für das Image einen ganz normalen Ton an den Tag ohne jedes gespräch in ey, alta, diggah etc. ausaten zu lassen.


Digga ist Hamburg und hat ungefähr soviel mit HipHop gemeinsam wie Metal und Apfelschorle, alter! (Alter ist HipHop? ;f)



> Das ist ähnlich wie mit den Kiddies, mit denen man schon lange keine Kinder mehr meint, sondern geistig unreife Menschen.


Qft, kannst das mal bitte Sticki'n? 

Für mich ist auch RATM Rap und diese Band ist für mich der Godfather vieler guter Musik von heute.


----------



## nolanrap (7. Oktober 2008)

Lillian schrieb:


> Ich glaub Bushido zählt sich auch gern zum "Gangsta"rap, oder?^^






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
wer weiß



Deathstyle schrieb:


> Digga ist Hamburg und hat ungefähr soviel mit HipHop gemeinsam wie Metal und Apfelschorle, alter! (Alter ist HipHop? ;f)



Ich bin schon aufgeklärt in der Materie glaube mir  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Digga wird natürlich in Hamburg und umgebung oft verwendet doch hat gerade im Deutschen HipHop sehr ein Zuhause gefunden deswegen kann mann es zum Sprachgebrauch zählen... also Jein! nichtnur, aber unteranderem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathstyle (7. Oktober 2008)

Ich würds trotzdem nicht zu HipHop zählen, genauso wie das alter, das ist einfach jugendliche Umgangssprache welche teilweise Gebietsbezogen auftritt. In den Lyrics von vielen Raps findest du auch das Wort Junge, und und Mutter - deswegen würd ich diese Wörter nicht zu einer Musikszene zuordnen.


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. Oktober 2008)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Digga ist Hamburg und hat ungefähr soviel mit HipHop gemeinsam wie Metal und Apfelschorle, alter! (Alter ist HipHop? ;f)


Digga hat sehr wohl etwas mit Hiphop zu tun, und das vor allem aus der in Hamburg ansässigen Szene.
Auch wenn ich Deichkind nur teilweise als Hiphopper bezeichnen würde, findet sich in ihren Texten sehr oft Digger (also es ist natürlich nicht auf die ganze szene zu beziehen, jedoch ist es dadurch geprägt). 
Samy Deluxe verwendet das Wort auch oft genug in seinen Texten.


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. Oktober 2008)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Ich würds trotzdem nicht zu HipHop zählen, genauso wie das alter, das ist einfach jugendliche Umgangssprache welche teilweise Gebietsbezogen auftritt. In den Lyrics von vielen Raps findest du auch das Wort Junge, und und Mutter - deswegen würd ich diese Wörter nicht zu einer Musikszene zuordnen.


Zuorfdnen würde ich es auch nicht ausschließlich zum Hiphop, aber wie gesagt, in vielen Texten von der in Hamburg ansässigen szene ist dieses Wort bestandteil der texte.
Ist genauso wie bei K.I.Z. , nico verwendet auch oft  ich sag mal "berlinerische" worte, aber es gehört zu ihren texten, nicht aber zur ganzen "hiphop" szene


----------



## Lillyan (7. Oktober 2008)

Zudem hab ich noch kein Punk oder Metal gehört in dem "Digga" drin vor kommt, dagegen aber sehr sehr viel Rap. Sicherlich hat es seinen Ursprung im Hamburger Raum, aber durch den Rap hat es sich durch die Nation gemausert und wird halt auch besonders gern in der Szene genutzt.


----------



## David (7. Oktober 2008)

Digga isn durch Hamburg geprägtes Wort. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hanseatisch halt, "Atze" (was oft im Hip Hop verwendet wird) ist auch nur ein altes Wort aus Berlin.
Aber als Stilelement auch oft im Hip Hop vorhanden. Wir sind dreist, Digga! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kwatamehn (7. Oktober 2008)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Für mich ist auch RATM Rap und diese Band ist für mich der Godfather vieler guter Musik von heute.




Meinst du damit Rage against the Machine?

Naja, das würde ich lang nicht als Rap zählen, und wie gesagt gegen den MUSIKstil ist ja nichts einzuwenden,
den oft (vor-)gelebten STIL der Leute,bzw. wie wir gehört haben, das ausleben des Images, finde ich halt furchtbar - nicht produktiv,
nicht vorbildhaft,etc.

Und den kann man bei RATM nun bei Gott nicht entdecken.


----------



## Deathstyle (7. Oktober 2008)

David schrieb:


> Digga isn durch Hamburg geprägtes Wort.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Genau das meinte ich.
Atze kenn ich im Prinzip aus Musik auch nur von Mannymarc und Konsorten aber mir würde nie einfallen die Begrifflichkeit einem Musikstil zuzuordnen.
Für mich bleibt dasn Slang, so sprech ich auch, ohne nen Hopper zu sein und ich verhalt mich eigentlich auch meiner einer gerecht. :>

@ Kwatamehn, der Gesangsstil ist nunmal Rap, dazu sehr effektreiche Gitarre.. mh - ausserdem schuf sich aus Bands wie RATM (und RATM selber natürlich) der Musikstil Rapcore welcher heutzutage eher als Nu Metal bekannt ist worunter du wieder Sachen wie Limp Bizkit und Linkin Park zählen kannst welche stark ausgeprägte HipHop Elemente mit sich tragen.


----------



## Silenzz (7. Oktober 2008)

David schrieb:


> Ich find das Ghetto-Gehabe eh lustig.
> Aber was ich da gelesen habe ... Du scheinst selbst keine Ahnung zu haben - denn Harlem ist kein "Ghetto".
> Dort wurde Geschichte geschrieben - und klar, es ist keine Nobelgegend, aber denk mal an die Unterdrückung von früher.
> 
> ...


Glaube, das ist an mich gerichtet oder?
Hmmm ich hab halt Harlem ausgewaehlt weil es sehr bekannt ist und viele damit ein Ghetto verbinden (dachte eigentlich auch das Harlem mit das schlimmste "Ghetto" ist, wurde jetzt aber eines besseren belehrt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) 
Was du ueber den Rap schreibst: /sign

Verstehe eigentlich nicht, was alle gegen das Wort Alter haben, meine Freunde und ich (auch die Rocker etc.) benutzen es und wir haben das Wort aber nie mit Rap in Verbindung gebracht.
Digga nutzen wir eher als spass, z.B. hey mein Diggachen, wie gehtz..? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ich denke auch nicht, das man hier in Buffed.de grossartig nen Hopper an seiner Schreibweise erkennen kann, oder ist euch das bei einem aufgefallen..?

Gruss Oro/Josh


----------



## luXz (7. Oktober 2008)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Wenn es so easy ist einen Track zu machen dann geb ich dir Cubase Studio SX 4 und du baust mir 10 Beats in 50 Minuten dürfte doch logger reichen, weil es ja so einfach ist einen Track + Beat zu machen. Ach ja ich will aber 10 Doppelreime + eine gute Hook haben klar?!





Silenzz schrieb:


> Behauptung: Es ist nicht leicht einen Track zu produzieren...



Ungefähr so formulliert wie ich es von der Grundschule kenne.



Silenzz schrieb:


> Begruendung: Siehe meinen Post



Wo?



Silenzz schrieb:


> Beispiel: Ca dutzende Rap-Alben...?



Ebenfalls nicht erwähnt.


----------



## Silenzz (7. Oktober 2008)

luXz schrieb:


> Ungefähr so formulliert wie ich es von der Grundschule kenne.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wie soll ich es denn bitte anders formulieren?

Der Post wo du sagst, das er keine Argumente enthaelt (sollteste eigentlich wissen.-.-')

7/Heavy Metal Payback/Unter der Sonne/M.A.D.U./M.A.D.U.2./City Cobra/Suchen&Zerstoeren/Blackout
Reicht das fuer dich...? Das sind nur ein paar erfolgreiche Rap-Alben, jetzt sollteste eigentlich gluecklich sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## luXz (7. Oktober 2008)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Wie soll ich es denn bitte anders formulieren?



Villeicht so:

 "Einen Track zu "bauen" ist keinesfalls einfach, denn *Begründung einfügen* ... *Beispiel dafür einfügen, dass es nicht einfach ist einen Track zu machen (Kein Album/Künstlername)*"



Silenzz schrieb:


> Der Post wo du sagst, das er keine Argumente enthaelt (sollteste eigentlich wissen.-.-')



Was willst du mir damit sagen? Ich versteh den Sinn in diesem Satz nicht. Was sollte ich wissen?


----------



## nolanrap (7. Oktober 2008)

Gehts noch ihr 2? Rechtschreibung hin oder her...

dieses geflame nervt langsam, jeder soll doch schreiben wie er meint...

Ontopic

Und nein! es ist nicht einfach einen Track zu bauen bzw. Produzieren vorallem mit Stimmlichen einlagen von einem selber.

Alleine schon die Abmische einer aufnahme kann entscheidend über das Endprodukt sein da gerade mit der Produktion mehr falsch gemacht werden kann als mit der Aufnahme selbst!

Das Positive an der Sache ist aber... jetzt kommt ne weißheit die mir ein bekannter Studioinhaber mal gesagt hat...

Selbst das Schlechteste Programm kann gute Sachen leisten! das worauf es ankommt, ist der Mensch der davor sitzt!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silenzz (7. Oktober 2008)

nolanrap schrieb:


> Gehts noch ihr 2? Rechtschreibung hin oder her...
> 
> dieses geflame nervt langsam, jeder soll doch schreiben wie er meint...
> 
> ...


Hast recht, sorry.
Und beim Rest /sign   Selbst Magix Music Maker Hip-Hop Ed.2 hat einige gute Seiten, von daher.... 
P.S. Du rappst..?


----------



## luXz (7. Oktober 2008)

nolanrap schrieb:


> Gehts noch ihr 2? Rechtschreibung hin oder her...
> 
> dieses geflame nervt langsam, jeder soll doch schreiben wie er meint...



Wer macht den hier Rechtschreibflames?

P.S. Nein ich bin auch nicht der Meinung dass es leicht ist einen Track zu "bauen".


----------



## David (8. Oktober 2008)

Bleibt doch mal beim Thema ... das spricht sonst für keine der beiden Seiten hier. *g*


----------



## Kwatamehn (8. Oktober 2008)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> @ Kwatamehn, der Gesangsstil ist nunmal Rap, dazu sehr effektreiche Gitarre.. mh - ausserdem schuf sich aus Bands wie RATM (und RATM selber natürlich) der Musikstil Rapcore welcher heutzutage eher als Nu Metal bekannt ist worunter du wieder Sachen wie Limp Bizkit und Linkin Park zählen kannst welche stark ausgeprägte HipHop Elemente mit sich tragen.




Hmm...darüber könnte man sich streiten, ob RATm Rapmässig "singt" oder nicht..müssen wir aber nicht^^

Ich würde sagen eher nein - gut er SINGT nicht, und ja stellenweise könnte man es als Rap bezeichnen, aber es
geht von schreien bis kreischen bis....

Und diese Art Gesang gibt es schon lange bevor RATM - div. (NewYorker)-Hardcore-Bands klingen in etwa so - eben kein singen
sondern brüllen,"hartes" Sprechen - Sick of it all,Madball,usw,usf. oder auch Biohazard

Eine Verbindung zw. Rap/HipHop und "Metal" gibt es auch schon lange vor RATM - wurde früher auch ganz einfach Crossover genannt, wobei das 
Wort blöd ist - Faith No More zB waren da so ne Art Vorreiter.

Es gab auch mal einen Soundtrack vom Film: "Jugdement Nights"

Wo immer eine "Metal-" oder "Alternative-" oder "Grunge-"Band mit ner Rap/HipHop-Gruppe zusammen ein Lied performed haben:

zB Helmet und House of Pain
Faith No More und Boo Ya Tribe
Sonic Youth und Cypress Hill
Biohazard und Onyx (auch bekannt für Slam, dadarab,Let the boys be boys^^)
Living Colour und Run DMC
Teenage Fanclub und De La Soul
usw...
http://www.amazon.com/Judgment-Night-Music...e/dp/B00000297O


Sidn ein paar echt geile Sachen dabei...aber halt Klassiker, eher alte Schule^^...mir kommt vor, damals war das Gepose noch lang nicht so ausgeprägt - 
ich mein, ja, Cypress Hill mit ihren wir sind die Oberkiffer und Legalize it, is eine Sache...aber trotzdem nicht vergleichbar mit heutigen 08/15 Rap/HipHop Videos mit obligatorischen Auto-Gepose (hüpfend oder teuer glänzend),Champagner(Crystal)- oder andere Flaschen,BlingBling bis zum geht nicht mehr (Ketten,Ringe,Ohrringe) haufenweise halbnackte mit dem Hintern wackelnde Frauen usw,usf...


----------



## Urengroll (8. Oktober 2008)

Kwatamehn schrieb:


> Wo immer eine "Metal-" oder "Alternative-" oder "Grunge-"Band mit ner Rap/HipHop-Gruppe zusammen ein Lied performed haben:
> 
> zB Helmet und House of Pain
> Faith No More und Boo Ya Tribe
> ...




Aerosmith+Run DMC - Walk this Way...................^^


----------



## Kwatamehn (8. Oktober 2008)

Urengroll schrieb:


> Aerosmith+Run DMC - Walk this Way...................^^



Nojo..ein bissl "härter" oder zumindest  "alternativer"^^

Aber ja, auch das ist ein Beispiel, dass sowas lange vorher schon gegeben hat.

Gutes Beispiel wäre zB auch 
Public Enemy&Anthrax mit
Bring the noise

Auch ein Klassiker..yeaaahhhh boyyyyssss


----------



## Rednoez (8. Oktober 2008)

Das liegt ganz einfach dadran,dass Metal auch viel mit der Fantasy-Kultur in verbindung bringt.

Schonmal versucht als Metaller GTA San Andreas mit Online-Mod zu spielen? Viel spass lol


----------



## Rhokan (8. Oktober 2008)

> Schonmal versucht als Metaller GTA San Andreas mit Online-Mod zu spielen? Viel spass lol



Du musst ja nich Pagan oder Folk hören, es gibt auch Metalbands die zu GTA passen


----------



## Grüne Brille (8. Oktober 2008)

ach radio x geht im notfall doch auch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anduris (8. Oktober 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> I werds mal versuchen zu beantworten^^
> 
> 
> 1. Die *MEISTEN* Hopper sind kleine, pickelige, mega-gangsta-coole Kiddies die meinen sie wären die größten
> ...


Bitte sag mal nichts gegen Bushido okay? Der is einer von uns, nämlich nen WoW Gamer.. xD
Ne jetzt mal ernsthaft, Ich will nicht dass du so schlecht über Bushido redest okay? Der Mann is gut gebildet und passt überhaupt nicht zu dem was du redest!


----------



## Kwatamehn (8. Oktober 2008)

Anduris schrieb:


> Bitte sag mal nichts gegen Bushido okay? Der is einer von uns, nämlich nen WoW Gamer.. xD
> Ne jetzt mal ernsthaft, Ich will nicht dass du so schlecht über Bushido redest okay? Der Mann is gut gebildet und passt überhaupt nicht zu dem was du redest!




Pfff...er kann auch was immer sein, BENEHMEN tut er sich ganz, ganz anders.


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. Oktober 2008)

Anduris schrieb:


> Bitte sag mal nichts gegen Bushido okay? Der is einer von uns, nämlich nen WoW Gamer.. xD
> Ne jetzt mal ernsthaft, Ich will nicht dass du so schlecht über Bushido redest okay? Der Mann is gut gebildet und passt überhaupt nicht zu dem was du redest!



Dann hat er sich gefälligst auch so zu benehmen, wenn er ja ach so gebildet ist...
Wenn er das nicht tut hat er sich nicht über solche Kommentare zu beschweren!


----------



## Silenzz (9. Oktober 2008)

Off Topic:

Ihr solltet euch unbedingt den Film Hip-Hop Hood-Im Viertel ist die Hoelle los, angucken. Der Film parodiert das ganze Ghetto-gehabe und ich als Hopper, fand ihn urkomisch, solltet ihn euch umbedingt angucken, denke das koennte die ganze Spannung in der Luft legen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vetsu (9. Oktober 2008)

Das Internet bietet natürlch auch ne gewisse Anonymität , da können die ihr Wörter die sie sonst nicht sagen dürfen (Doofm*nn,Blödk*pf) frei aussprechen.Das tritt meist bei den Hip-Hoppern auf aber auch oft bei anderen.


----------



## Hell-Emissary (9. Oktober 2008)

Was ich an Hoppern hasse? Ihr arrogantes Gehabe.. "Hey yo, isch hab voll fettes Bling Bling, krasses Autos und voll geiles Weibaa ey, isch bin bessa als du ey" (nur ein Beispiel, wie sie sich bei uns präsentieren.. Muss nicht überall so sein).
Kein Mensch ist besser als irgend ein anderer.. Mensch = Mensch -.-

/flame on


----------



## Karzaak (9. Oktober 2008)

Mal ne Frage, geht es hier darum wer der intolleranteste von allen ist oder wie?
Immer dieser extrem lächerliche Streit wegen den Musikrichtungen..

Lasst die Hopper doch hoppen, die Rocker rocken,die Emos was auch immer und die Metler ähm hadbängen?!

Solange keine Tiere zu Schaden kommen oder irgend welche Menschen unfreiwillig.. who cares



Nebenbei bemerkt, es rennt nicht jeder Hopper klischehaft in Baggys rum und nicht jeder der Punk hört hat nen Iro und bunte Haare  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kwatamehn (9. Oktober 2008)

Karzaak schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage, geht es hier darum wer der intolleranteste von allen ist oder wie?
> Immer dieser extrem lächerliche Streit wegen den Musikrichtungen..
> 
> Lasst die Hopper doch hoppen, die Rocker rocken,die Emos was auch immer und die Metler ähm hadbängen?!
> ...




Grundsätzlich bin ich deiner Meinung - Pauschalisierungen klappen auch NIE - aber hinter jedem Klischee steckt ein mehr oder weniger grosser Teil Wahrheit.

Mir gehts eher ums Image, wie das VORgelebt wird, usw,usf,,,und das beeinflusst dann halt.


Folgende Frage:

Wenn du den Fernseher aufdrehst und dir egal welchen Sender (jetzt ganz spezielle mal ausgenommen) ansiehst:
Was siehst du früher bzw. öfter - nen klischeehaften HipHopper oder was anderes? Von viva/MTV ganz zu schweigen (ausser einige wenige Ausnahmesendungen)

Wenn du auf der Strasse gehts/UBahn/Bus/Tram fährst, dasselbe....

Nächste Frage...wenn du diesen Leuten (im Fernsehen oder auf Strasse,Ubahn,etc) mal so zuhörst - 
wieviele davon spiegeln, durch ihre Verhalten/Aussagen/Art des Sprechens, das, von vielen hier oft beschriebene, Klischee wieder?

Und genau das finde ich schlimm....es wird vorgelebt und das ist schon fragwürdig und von Jugendlichen, die noch unsicher sind (sagen wirs mal so^^),
meist noch schlechter kopiert....

Es ist nunmal eine "Szene"/Welle,Art,wie auch immer....die bewusst provozieren und posen will, und das unterscheidet sie von anderen....
Und genau das stört aber viele daran.


----------



## Deathstyle (9. Oktober 2008)

Ich kann dir eigentlich nur wiedersprechen. Hardcore hat mit HipHop eigentlich rein garnichts zu tun, die Gesänger errinnern zwar zugegebener Maßen an das rezitative aber sicherlich nicht an Rap, schon allein weil Rap nicht so schnell sein darf. Wenn man einer Hardcoresparte HipHop Elemente zuordnen kann dann ist es mit Sicherheit auch nicht der NYHC sondern viel eher der Boston Beatdown (FSU)/Two-Step HC (LBU) oder in Deutschland/Beligien/Holland der Bollo (RBS).

Um das nun mal mit RATM zu klären, bei Myspace können sie ja zum Glück ihr Genre selber festlegen und dort steht -> Rock / Hip Hop / Metal, nunja davon kann man nun halten was man will - aber fest steht das HipHop ein wichtiger Bestandteil ihrer Musik ist.
Das RATM diese Kombination beider Genres nicht erfunden hat weiss ich auch und das hab ich auch nie behauptet.

Um nochmal zum Crossover zu kommen, Crossover ist im Prinzip nichts anderes als Rapcore, mit dem Unterschied das Crossover ausnahmslos alle Genres betrifft und Rapcore nur die Richtung Elektro, Rock und Rap. Crossover vereint alle Richtungen von Punk und Raggae bis zum Pop und Techno.. Heute kann man jeder damaligen Crossover-Band gezielt einem passendem Genre zuordnen weil sich viele Richtungen (z. B. Nu Metal und ich glaube Ska?, da bin ich mir nicht so sicher) daraus heraus kristallisiert haben.


----------



## Silenzz (9. Oktober 2008)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Ich kann dir eigentlich nur wiedersprechen. Hardcore hat mit HipHop eigentlich rein garnichts zu tun, die Gesänger errinnern zwar zugegebener Maßen an das rezitative aber sicherlich nicht an Rap, schon allein weil Rap nicht so schnell sein darf. Wenn man einer Hardcoresparte HipHop Elemente zuordnen kann dann ist es mit Sicherheit auch nicht der NYHC sondern viel eher der Boston Beatdown (FSU)/Two-Step HC (LBU) oder in Deutschland/Beligien/Holland der Bollo (RBS).
> 
> Um das nun mal mit RATM zu klären, bei Myspace können sie ja zum Glück ihr Genre selber festlegen und dort steht -> Rock / Hip Hop / Metal, nunja davon kann man nun halten was man will - aber fest steht das HipHop ein wichtiger Bestandteil ihrer Musik ist.
> Das RATM diese Kombination beider Genres nicht erfunden hat weiss ich auch und das hab ich auch nie behauptet.
> ...


Natuerlich ist Rap auch schnell..O.o woher hast du das, das rap nicht schnell sein darf, z.B. Doppelreime oder sogar Dreifachreime, das sagt schon alles.


----------



## Deathstyle (9. Oktober 2008)

Du verstehst mich nicht weil dir der Kontext fehlt, die Instrumente werden ausserhalb der Moshparts viel zu schnell gespielt um da gescheit mit rappen zu können, mir sind Rapper wie Samy durchaus bekannt also weiß ich auch wie schnell sie rappen können - deswegen eignet sich Hardcore nicht dafür.


----------



## luXz (9. Oktober 2008)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Off Topic:
> 
> Ihr solltet euch unbedingt den Film Hip-Hop Hood-Im Viertel ist die Hoelle los, angucken. Der Film parodiert das ganze Ghetto-gehabe und ich als Hopper, fand ihn urkomisch, solltet ihn euch umbedingt angucken, denke das koennte die ganze Spannung in der Luft legen
> 
> ...



Den hab ich vor langer Zeit ma gesehen, is echt ganz nice.


----------



## Toastbrod (9. Oktober 2008)

Ich höre HipHop (missy elliot oder Timberland) eher zum Spaß um auf Partys dazu abzugehen.
Aber die Gangster mit ihren XXXXL-Hooodies und Halsbändern sind einfach nur sowas von dumm und ätzend.
Bei mir auf der Schule laufen viele solche rum und ich muss dann immer laut loslachen weil es einfach so bescheuert aussieht^^

Naja irgendwann wirds auch wieder aus der Mode kommen.


----------



## nolanrap (10. Oktober 2008)

Toastbrod schrieb:


> Ich höre HipHop (missy elliot oder Timberland) eher zum Spaß um auf Partys dazu abzugehen.
> Aber die Gangster mit ihren XXXXL-Hooodies und Halsbändern sind einfach nur sowas von dumm und ätzend.
> Bei mir auf der Schule laufen viele solche rum und ich muss dann immer laut loslachen weil es einfach so bescheuert aussieht^^
> 
> Naja irgendwann wirds auch wieder aus der Mode kommen.



Bitte distanziere dich von dieser Wortwahl... Laut loslachen... warum? weil du intollerant bist?
Zitiere dich: Aber die Gangster mit ihren XXXXL-Hooodies und Halsbändern sind einfach nur sowas von dumm und ätzend.

*Kopfschüttel*

Ich mache Hiphop, höre alle Musikrichtungen sowie habe ich Kontakt zu leuten aller Musikrichtungen doch ich wage es nicht, egal wie sich jemand kleidet etc. über ihn zu Urteilen!

Ich trage auch
HipHop Wear, Anzug, Sportsachen, ja Ledermantel ist auchmal vorgekommen und und und...

Ich will damit nur sagen, über einen Menschen oder deeren Kleidungsstil zu Urteilen finde ich Hart, Sehr ungerrecht und ist genauso Fair bzw. Sinnvoll
 wie jemandem für einen Grund den man für sich selber Ersichtlich hällt zusammen zuschlagen.

Öffnet die Augen und seid nicht so voreingenommen... ähh isch höre rap alta und deswegen is alles andere shit... ja ne is klar werdet erwachsen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ach genau, ein trend sind diese klamotten nicht sondern Ausdruck dieser Musik bzw. Einstellung... wenn mann will Markenzeichen

tut mir leid wenn ich vielleicht etwas ausfallend geworden bin, doch so voreingenommene Einstellungen machen mich Wütend ^^

ja btw. auf Arbeit geschrieben... chef im nacken usw. daher bitte ich die rechtschreibung zu übersehen musste gas geben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## David (10. Oktober 2008)

nolanrap schrieb:


> Bitte distanziere dich von dieser Wortwahl... Laut loslachen... warum? weil du intollerant bist?
> Zitiere dich: Aber die Gangster mit ihren XXXXL-Hooodies und Halsbändern sind einfach nur sowas von dumm und ätzend.
> 
> *Kopfschüttel*
> ...


Lass dich von dem Kiddie doch nicht auf sein Niveau ziehen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (10. Oktober 2008)

Ich find diese Spinner lustig, die ihre Hosen in die Socken stecken und das Basecap nur ganz leicht auf de Kopf setzen. Das sieht so verdammt  lächerlich aus. xD Könnte mich jedes mal wegschmeissen so bedäppert sieht das aus.


----------



## David (10. Oktober 2008)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Ich find diese Spinner lustig, die ihre Hosen in die Socken stecken und das Basecap nur ganz leicht auf de Kopf setzen. Das sieht so verdammt  lächerlich aus. xD Könnte mich jedes mal wegschmeissen so bedäppert sieht das aus.


Das machen doch die meißten Kanaken.. jedenfalls hier in Hamburg.
Hast recht, sieht behindert aus, aber irgendwie lacht keiner drüber. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (10. Oktober 2008)

Ich finde es immer lustig, wenn es windig ist und die ihre "Mütze" nur so knapp aufn Kopp haben (Welchen verdammten Sinn hat das????)...
Da sieht man alle fünf minuten, Leute mit Hosen in den Knien hinter einer Mütze her rennen, per se sehen Hosen in den Knien mehr nach "Ich wurd beim Wichsen erwischt und habs grad noch so weggeschafft" aus aber dann auch noch damit rennen? xD


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (10. Oktober 2008)

David schrieb:


> Das machen doch die meißten Kanaken.. jedenfalls hier in Hamburg.
> Hast recht, sieht behindert aus, aber irgendwie lacht keiner drüber.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Klar, ich lache dann auch in mich hinein. Die sind schliesslich meissens immer zu zweit und äußerst agressiv. (In Berlin Hauptsächlich Russen und Türken, die so rumlaufen.) Die brauchst Du nur schief angucken und hast ne Faust im Gesicht und bist deine Wertsachen los.


----------



## nolanrap (10. Oktober 2008)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Ich find diese Spinner lustig, die ihre Hosen in die Socken stecken und das Basecap nur ganz leicht auf de Kopf setzen. Das sieht so verdammt  lächerlich aus. xD Könnte mich jedes mal wegschmeissen so bedäppert sieht das aus.



und dann hinten noch Haare ála Vokuhila (richtig geschrieben?) raushängen lassen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

aber wenn es nunmal trend der heutigen jugend ist... naja

Das lustig an der Sache ist einfach ich für meinen teil denke mir auchmal hmm sieht ja komisch aus etc. so wäre ich früher net rumgelaufen... bin aber erst 22  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

jaja... mann wird alt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kwatamehn (11. Oktober 2008)

nolanrap schrieb:


> und dann hinten noch Haare ála Vokuhila (richtig geschrieben?) raushängen lassen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Ich habs ja schon eimal erwähnt, und auch wenn ich damit den Unmut meiner Landsleute zuziehe:

www.krocha.at - das ist noch peinlicher als (dt.Pseudo)-Gangsta-Rapper^^


Man beachte bitte die Rubriken:
Wörterbuch
Miss Krocha und
Videos/tutorials


lang kann ich mir sowas gsd eh nicht anschauen - fremdschämen tut weh^^


Eine Zeitlang war die sgnt. Krocha-Welle sehr präsent im österr. Radio,Fernsehen,etc
Gsd war das bald vorbei - rumlaufen tun aber noch genug so Typen.


----------



## Rastas (11. Oktober 2008)

David schrieb:


> Hast recht, sieht behindert aus, aber irgendwie lacht keiner drüber.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das dann wiederum zu gefährlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber die Leute die das machen denken sich was dabei (nein ich habe meine Hosen immer schön ÜBER den Socken da ich den asozialen Style nicht so mag),die Denklogik ist folgende:

Trägt man Baggys sind diese XXL soll heisen egal welche Kleiderkonfektion man hat die Dinger sind immer weit (gewollt) und zu lang (ungewollt). So,zieht man jetzt die Hose ganz normal an und die Schuhe auch latscht man sich hinten die Hose kaputt,in die Schuhe stecken fanden die Türken zu spiesig also ab in die Socken damit... 

Hat mir zumindest mal nen Freund so erklärt und ist auch recht plausibel (kenne das Problem bei meinen Baggys,ich muss die immer in die Schuhe stopfen).

So far 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Rastas


----------



## Silenzz (11. Oktober 2008)

Rastas schrieb:


> Das dann wiederum zu gefährlich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


O.o was traegst du fuer Baggys..?^^ Ich hab bisher nur einmal das Prob gehabt das sie mir zu lang waren, aber da wusst ichs auch...
Ausserdem tragen ein grossteil der Russen/Tuerken etc. G-star und sonst auch recht normale Sachen, jedenfalls in Frankfurt/Bonn/Berlin wo ich sie schon gesehn und kennen gelernt hab, ich glaub ich hab bisher noch nie nen Tuerken gesehn, der Karl Kani Jeans anhat...


----------



## Elito (11. Oktober 2008)

Cornflakes schrieb:


> Techno-fuzzy/freak"(hab kein passendes Wort dafür)




einfach "Raver" ^^

naja ich weiss was du meinst, aber leider trägt die Musik heutzutage viel bei zum Schubladendenken (leider). Ich selbst höre Punk und Rock, aber ich persönlich hab nichts gegen Leute, die andere Musik hören (ausser wenn mir jemand entgegenkommt wie "Jo, haste ma Kippe, Alter, eh, jo, eh..." aber das ist ne andere Geschichte).


----------



## Saytan (11. Oktober 2008)

Picaldi,Alpha,boxerschnitt!
Öhmz jo,völlig buffed ähm ich mein tonk bei nus sinds mehr kanaken als russen in berlin.


Hmm ich lauf selber so rum,ach egal,ich hör dazu aber auch nebenbei metal!
Da meckern meine kollegahz drüber,was solls


----------



## Udgardshel (11. Oktober 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> Picaldi,Alpha,boxerschnitt!
> Öhmz jo,völlig buffed ähm ich mein tonk bei nus sinds mehr kanaken als russen in berlin.
> 
> 
> ...



Ist doch auch absoluter Blödsinn so ein Schubladendenken... ich lasse mich in keine Lade pressen, höre aus ALLEN Bereichen das, was mir gefällt! Höre auch Metal und Gothic-Rock etc., finde aber auch Musik von Busta Rhymes total geil - oder siehe BODYCOUNT, die haben Rap + Metal vereint!!! Die Mucke ist total gelungen! Lasst euch nicht ärgern.


----------



## Saytan (11. Oktober 2008)

Bodycount?Haste ein gutes lied von denen als youtube link?Poste mal bitte!


Jo find ich auch scheiße,ich häng ja meist mit den "gleichgesinnten" bzw den kanacken in berlin ab.Einer woll mal hören was ich hör und da lief grad:Gods of war arise von Amon Amarth.hat sich schlapp gelacht,naja sind trotzdem freunde^^


----------



## Udgardshel (11. Oktober 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> Bodycount?Haste ein gutes lied von denen als youtube link?Poste mal bitte!
> 
> 
> Jo find ich auch scheiße,ich häng ja meist mit den "gleichgesinnten" bzw den kanacken in berlin ab.Einer woll mal hören was ich hör und da lief grad:Gods of war arise von Amon Amarth.hat sich schlapp gelacht,naja sind trotzdem freunde^^




http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=mylMqrYIdC4 

Body Count mit "Born Dead"


----------



## Saytan (12. Oktober 2008)

Udgardshel schrieb:


> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=mylMqrYIdC4
> 
> Body Count mit "Born Dead"


aber sorry das ist doch kein rap oder?er sagt da bissel was das ist aber kein rap oder sprechgesang


----------



## Udgardshel (12. Oktober 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> aber sorry das ist doch kein rap oder?er sagt da bissel was das ist aber kein rap oder sprechgesang



Es ist aber doch ne Mischung daraus oder nicht?... Ice-T kennste doch, oder? Ich find es jedenfalls gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (12. Oktober 2008)

Udgardshel schrieb:


> Es ist aber doch ne Mischung daraus oder nicht?... Ice-T kennste doch, oder? Ich find es jedenfalls gut
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ice-t kenn ich natürlich^^
aber das lied jedenfalls war kein rap dabei und ich bezweifel das man dieses lied auch als metal nehmen kann,vielleicht hard rock.Solange es dir gefällt ist es gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Udgardshel (12. Oktober 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> Ice-t kenn ich natürlich^^
> aber das lied jedenfalls war kein rap dabei und ich bezweifel das man dieses lied auch als metal nehmen kann,vielleicht hard rock.Solange es dir gefällt ist es gut
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




...mhh...wenn du es sagst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Darum streite ich mich wirklich nicht! 

(Quelle Wikipedia)
Body Count sind eine 1992 durch den Rapper Ice-T gegründete US-amerikanische Band, die besonders durch ihre damalige Innovation, Hip-Hop-Elemente mit Heavy Metal-Elementen und Hardcore-Punk zu verknüpfen, Berühmtheit erlangte. Die Texte des ersten Albums, insbesondere der Text zu Cop Killer, sorgten für Kontroversen in ihrem Heimatland. (etc.)

Schönen Abend noch!
Gruß Udgardshel


----------



## Saytan (12. Oktober 2008)

Ist kein streit.Aber egal,ist ja geschmackssache usw^^


----------



## Udgardshel (12. Oktober 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> Ist kein streit.Aber egal,ist ja geschmackssache usw^^



Klar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathstyle (12. Oktober 2008)

Das Lied war scheisse gewählt, zieh dir halt das hier rein: http://www.myspace.com/bodycount - gleich am Anfang ;urder for Hire - das sollte es vieeeel besser rüber bringen als Born Dead 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, ich liebe Bodycount! 

Und Leute, lasst den Spam bitte, der Thread ist schon nicht sonderlich beliebt, da muss man den nicht noch mit sinnfreien Einzeilern voll müllen.

Ich glaub ich geh besser ins Bett, so violl kann man keine sinnvollen Beiträge verfassen^^.


----------



## The_Fan (12. Oktober 2008)

Cornflakes schrieb:


> Ein "Hopper" wie man sie so schön nennt, beleidigt andere Leute auch nicht als "scheiss Rocker oder Techno-fuzzy/freak"(hab kein passendes Wort dafür) oder sagt "Boah nicht schonwieder ein Rocker".
> 
> [...]
> 
> Ich bin selber ein "Hopper" und kleide mich dementsprechend an und höre auch Rap Musik, aber keinem störts und nie wurde ich auf der Strasse dumm angemacht deswegen.



Das kann ich wirklich nur unterstreichen!
Finde es auch schade, dass sehr viele Leute nicht die Toleranz haben, die sie von anderen erwarten!
Bin auch "hauptberuflich" sogenannter "Hopper", kleide mich so und 90% meines Musiksortiments orientiert sich daran.
Wenn ich allerdings Leute kennenlerne, die nicht dieser "Profession" angehören, so trete ich immer mit dem nötigen Respekt gegenüber.
Wenn jedoch dann irgendwelche Vorurteile die Überhand nehmen, dann muss ich mich auch mit der Person nicht abgeben und belasse es dabei!
Ich finde es aber immer wieder interessant wie sehr sich manche Leute über Äußerungen über ihren Musikgeschmack angegriffen fühlen!


----------



## Realtec (12. Oktober 2008)

entwicklung~~~ wer wird nicht gedisst?
heult jmd rum->emo
benutzt jmd "alta" "ey" "lan" oder was weiß ich -> hopper
hat er lange haare und vllt vollbart -> metaller

das sind einfach alles so klischée sachen....


----------



## David (13. Oktober 2008)

Wow, hier wird ja noch immer diskutiert. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (13. Oktober 2008)

nolanrap schrieb:


> und dann hinten noch Haare ála Vokuhila (richtig geschrieben?) raushängen lassen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Anscheinend hat mit deinem Alter dein Urteilsvermögen abgenommen, denn solch eine Pauschalisierung der Jugend nur um zu unterstreichen,
dass man älter als die Zielgruppe ist, ist wirklich schwach.... =P

Und an den Rest:
Es wurde schon vor mehr als 10(?) Seiten alles gesagt. Alles was danach
von wegen "Lieder die das Gesagte 'unterstreichen'" oder was auch immer
der Mist soll, gepostet worden ist, ist Spam, ja genau, das ist das worüber
ihr euch in anderen Threads beschwert... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nolanrap (13. Oktober 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Anscheinend hat mit deinem Alter dein Urteilsvermögen abgenommen, denn solch eine Pauschalisierung der Jugend nur um zu unterstreichen,
> dass man älter als die Zielgruppe ist, ist wirklich schwach.... =P
> 
> Und an den Rest:
> ...



Wo habe ich Pauschalisiert? ^^

naja es war eher die rede davon das geschmäcker verschieden sind und ich mich vielleicht schon als alt bezeichne obwohl ich nur 22 bin, (da ich zumeißt sehr neutral eingestellt bin) doch mit dem alter denkt mann natürlich immer mehr zurück, wie war ich mit dem alter?

naja egal wenn du es in den falschen Hals gekriegt hast, tut es mir leid denn so wie du es darstellst war es nicht gemeint.

btw. ich bin Älter als die Zielgruppe? naja da sehe ich aber dochnoch viele in meinem alter damit rumlaufen! soo alt bin ich net ^^

blub  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vetaro (13. Oktober 2008)

> Woher kommt der hass von MMO'ler auf Hip Hop?


Genetisch veranlagt.

Ja, mir waren sowohl der Startpost als auch der gesamte rest des Threads TL;DR.


----------



## White-Frost (13. Oktober 2008)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Genetisch veranlagt.
> 
> Ja, mir waren sowohl der Startpost als auch der gesamte rest des Threads TL;DR.


ohh der lotro threat meister geht ins gott und die welt womit haben wir diese ehre erhalten? XD


----------



## Squarg (14. Oktober 2008)

Hat sich nich bald jeder über das Thema ausgekotzt ?
Oder bringt noch jemand gute Argumente 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hirnsauger (14. Oktober 2008)

Ich will hier auch mal meinen Senf dazugeben...

Ich höre zwar hauptsächlich Metal, Hardrock und klassischen Rock (60er, 70er frühe 80er) aber ich bin auch mit HipHop nicht unvertraut. Es beschränkte sich zwar eher auf Deutschen "Oldschool" HipHop à la Beginners, Eins Zwo, Torch, Fanta 4, Samy Deluxe, Fünf Sterne Deluxe etc. aber n paar Sachen kenne und höre ich dann doch.

Was mich nur tierisch nervt, wie auch viele andere hier im Forum, sind diese "möchtegern-Gangster" die meinen, sie müssten sich durch extrem schlechtes Deutsch sowie gewaltverherrlichende und pornographische Aussagen / Texte aus der Masse hervorheben. Wenn ich leute sehe, die in Klamotten rumlaufen, die aussehen wie n Frotteeschlafanzug in XXXXXXL mit unechtem "Bling-bling"... nee da hört es bei mir auf. Da wird mir sowas von schlecht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und das mit den blöden Handys und dem gedudel aus den total überlasteten Mini-Lautsprechern stört gewaltig.

Nichts gegen HipHop, aber sowas muss echt nicht sein. Aber man kann sich ja ändern. Sido, muss ich zugeben, hat sich seit er seine blöde Maske abgenommen hat, schon stark gebessert und mit seiner Brille sieht er gar nicht mal so stupide aus. Aber Bushido ist und bleibt n Hohlroller.


Ach ja, bevor ich es vergesse: Nein ich behaupte nicht, dass alle Metal und Rocktexte frei von Gewaltverherrlichungen und ähnlichem ist... aber da fällt es irgendwie nicht so auf.


Wer Rechtschreibfehler findet, darf sie behalten.


----------



## Perkone (14. Oktober 2008)

David, was ich mich immer wieder bei deinem pic frage: Hast du da nen Euro in der Nase O_ô ?


----------



## PARAS.ID (14. Oktober 2008)

> Woher kommt der hass von MMO'ler auf Hip Hop?



Vom Abitur.


----------



## Hepheisto (14. Oktober 2008)

Die Welt besteht nur aus Vorurteilen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Achja schauts euch mal an: Kalkofe - Aggro Scheiße (Weißt wie isch mein?)


----------



## Ben86rockt (14. Oktober 2008)

PARAS.ID schrieb:


> Vom Abitur.



OMFG ROFL MADE MY DAY!!


----------



## Rhokan (14. Oktober 2008)

Hepheisto schrieb:


> Die Welt besteht nur aus Vorurteilen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



lol zu geil, aber ich finde irgendwie das original viel lächerlicher^^


----------



## LegendaryDood (14. Oktober 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> 1. Die *MEISTEN* Hopper sind kleine, pickelige, mega-gangsta-coole Kiddies die meinen sie wären die größten
> 2. Sind die *MEISTEN* Hopper einfach nur RESPEKTLOS und BELEIDIGEND anderen Gegenüber
> 3. Können die *MEISTEN* Hopper kein richtiges Deutsch udn bringen nur Sätze raus, wie zum Beispiel:
> Ey, weisstu hab ich voll den voll Handy abgezogen ....oder hinter jedem 2. Wort kommt "und so" oder "weisstu" oder ähnliche Vergewaltigungen der deutschen Sprache



/sign


----------



## Deathstyle (14. Oktober 2008)

PARAS.ID schrieb:


> Vom Abitur.



Lag das bei dir unterm Weihnachtsbaum?



> 1. Die MEISTEN Hopper sind kleine, pickelige, mega-gangsta-coole Kiddies die meinen sie wären die größten
> 2. Sind die MEISTEN Hopper einfach nur RESPEKTLOS und BELEIDIGEND anderen Gegenüber
> 3. Können die MEISTEN Hopper kein richtiges Deutsch udn bringen nur Sätze raus, wie zum Beispiel:
> Ey, weisstu hab ich voll den voll Handy abgezogen ....oder hinter jedem 2. Wort kommt "und so" oder "weisstu" oder ähnliche Vergewaltigungen der deutschen Sprache



Steht zwar überall "die MEISTEN" drüber, dennoch bleibt nen einfaches unbelegtes und schwachsinniges Vorurteil..
Das kann man fast 1 zu 1 auf jedes andere Genre übertragen und was wärs dann? Genau nen dummes Vorteil.


----------



## Silenzz (14. Oktober 2008)

Die meisten sagen immer:" Die Hopper, die immer XXXXXL Baggys etc. tragen, kommen mit ihrer voll laut aufgedröhnten Mukke in den Bus!"
Aber ganz ehrlich, kein Hopper (bzw. die meisten) und damit mein ich die Baggy-träger, kommt mit voll aufgedrehtem Handy innen Bus (ich rede hier von meinem Umfeld und da kenn ich keinen), so wie das mir hier auffällt, sind es meistens die Jungs aus dem Nahen Osten, die ja eigentlich mehr G-star Hosen etc. tragen, schonmal nen Türken in Baggys gesehn? Ich hab nie einen Baggy-Träger gesehn, der mit lauter Musik in einen Bus/Bahn kommen sehn.
Ausserdem gibt es kaum Baggy-Träger, ist mir jedenfalls aufgefallen, wir haben auf meiner Schule grade mal 3-4 Leute die wirklich Baggystyle tragen (Southpole, Karl Kani, G-unit etc.), und auch in der Stadt (rede jetzt von Bonn und Frankfurt, auch wenn ich in FFM jetzt eher recht selten bin und wenn, dann noch seltener in der Innenstadt) seh ich KAUM "echte" Hopper. 
Meine Aussage, /flame me

Gruß Josh


----------



## David (15. Oktober 2008)

Perkone schrieb:


> David, was ich mich immer wieder bei deinem pic frage: Hast du da nen Euro in der Nase O_ô ?


Jepp, ein 2 Euro Stück. ^^


----------



## Vreen (15. Oktober 2008)

Cornflakes schrieb:


> "Metaller" hassen bestimt keine Hip Hopper und umgekehrt genauso..




stimmt nicht, 
ich bin metaller und hasse hip hopper.


----------



## Deathstyle (15. Oktober 2008)

Vreen schrieb:


> stimmt nicht,
> ich bin metaller und hasse hip hopper.



Stimmt wohl, 
das Metaller-sein ist nicht die Eigenschaft die dich zum HipHop hassen bewegt, es ist eher das.. naja dein Problem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## David (15. Oktober 2008)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Stimmt wohl,
> das Metaller-sein ist nicht die Eigenschaft die dich zum HipHop hassen bewegt, es ist eher das.. naja dein Problem
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Profilierungsgründe, mehr nicht.


----------



## Vreen (15. Oktober 2008)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> das Metaller-sein ist nicht die Eigenschaft die dich zum HipHop hassen bewegt




das stimmt, das liegt wohl eher an meinem intellekt und meiner nicht frauenfeindlichen lebenseinstellung


----------



## Deathstyle (15. Oktober 2008)

Welchen du warscheinlich nicht verschwenden willst, sonst würde hier ja was davon zu finden sein?
HipHop hat nichts mit Frauenfeindlichkeit zu tun, da gibts son paar Dullis welche sowas rüberbringen müssen, ja und - diese Affenköpfe sind nicht das Maß aller Dinge und stehen sicher nicht für den HipHop. Als rassistischer Metaller biste da viel besser, wieviele faschistische Black Metal (Rassismus im Black Metal ist eigentlich sogar ein widerspruch in sich, aber naja gibt ja genug von diesen Spastis) Bands gibt es denn eigentlich, soll ich jetzt sagen das ich Metal scheisse finde weil ich eine Antifaschistische Lebenseinstellung habe? Fänd das ziemlich dreist und ich würde mich sehr angegriffen fühlen wenn einer son scheiss verbreitet.
Man sollte nicht alles in einen Topf werfen. *hust
HipHop != HipHop, vorallem wenn man sich null mit der Materie beschäftigt hat.


----------



## Lurock (15. Oktober 2008)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Welchen du warscheinlich nicht verschwenden willst, sonst würde hier ja was davon zu finden sein?
> HipHop hat nichts mit Frauenfeindlichkeit zu tun, da gibts son paar Dullis welche sowas rüberbringen müssen, ja und - diese Affenköpfe sind nicht das Maß aller Dinge und stehen sicher nicht für den HipHop. Als rassistischer Metaller biste da viel besser, wieviele faschistische Black Metal (Rassismus im Black Metal ist eigentlich sogar ein widerspruch in sich, aber naja gibt ja genug von diesen Spastis) Bands gibt es denn eigentlich, soll ich jetzt sagen das ich Metal scheisse finde weil ich eine Antifaschistische Lebenseinstellung habe? Fänd das ziemlich dreist und ich würde mich sehr angegriffen fühlen wenn einer son scheiss verbreitet.
> Man sollte nicht alles in einen Topf werfen. *hust
> HipHop != HipHop, vorallem wenn man sich null mit der Materie beschäftigt hat.


Du scheinst mit Intellekt auch sehr zu geizen.
Es gibt 100%ig mehr frauenfeindlichen HipHop als es NSBM-Bands gibt.
Und die ganze Diskussion von wegen "es gibt auch gute/tiefgründige Lieder,
hört euch mal XY an" ist totaler Schwachsinn. Denn es sind doch genau
die frauenfeindlichen/"ich bin der Beste/Größte/Reichste"-Lieder, die man
andauernd aus den Handys in der letzten Sitzreihe der Busse hört.
Und die Leute, die den Mist hören bilden nun mal die Mehrheit.


----------



## Deathstyle (15. Oktober 2008)

Was hat das bitte mit meinem Intellekt zu tun? Schlechter Versuch.
Wieviele NSBM Bands es letztendlich sind tut ja nichts zur Sache, schon allein weil sie nicht der einzige "Schandfleck" im Metalgenre sind. Zu der Tatsache das die Mehrheit der Asiprolls auch speziell die Frauenfeindliche Musik hört kann ich nichts sagen, kann sein, wird auch so sein aber letztlich ändert auch das nichts an der Tatsache das man deswegen nicht alle Hopper (oder gar das Genre) völlig pauschal über einen Kamm scheren sollte oder sie gar gleich als minderbemittelt darstellt.
Diese Pauschalisierung macht jemanden zu nichts anderem als intollerant.


----------



## Vreen (16. Oktober 2008)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Was hat das bitte mit meinem Intellekt zu tun? Schlechter Versuch.
> Wieviele NSBM Bands es letztendlich sind tut ja nichts zur Sache, schon allein weil sie nicht der einzige "Schandfleck" im Metalgenre sind. Zu der Tatsache das die Mehrheit der Asiprolls auch speziell die Frauenfeindliche Musik hört kann ich nichts sagen, kann sein, wird auch so sein aber letztlich ändert auch das nichts an der Tatsache das man deswegen nicht alle Hopper (oder gar das Genre) völlig pauschal über einen Kamm scheren sollte oder sie gar gleich als minderbemittelt darstellt.
> Diese Pauschalisierung macht jemanden zu nichts anderem als intollerant.



zumindest, das musst du wohl selbst zugeben, bildet der typische gesellschaftliche durchschnitt der hip hop hörer keinen großen kader für eine bessere welt, irgendwelche aussagen die über die eigene egozentrik und selbstdarstellung hinaus gehen und erst recht keinen wirklichen wert.
klar, den hast bei black metal auch nicht, aber dafür in diversen anderen bereichen.
ich für meinen teil bin auch eher konsument jüngerer, offensichtlich linker und politisch/menschenrechtlich interessierter bands.
das macht mich nicht zu einem besseren menschen, aber es ist allemal besser als mir in meiner freizeit irgendwelche Obeinigen Hauptschüler anzuhören die über autos, dicke titten oder ihr girokonto rappen.


----------



## Deathstyle (16. Oktober 2008)

Yoa da stimm ich dir zu, einhaken muss ich aber dabei das sich HipHop auch nochmal unterteilt und ich es einfach nicht einsehe das man diese Deppen mit den durchaus genialen Acts über einen Kamm schert. Allerdings muss ich sagen das ich nen paar Sachen von Sido ziemlich gut finde, oder von KIZ (wobei die ja nen Sonderfall darstellen imo).
Sonst gehts mir wie du, selbig ausgerichtete Musik nur nicht wirklich im Metal Genre.


----------



## Vreen (16. Oktober 2008)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Yoa da stimm ich dir zu, einhaken muss ich aber dabei das sich HipHop auch nochmal unterteilt und ich es einfach nicht einsehe das man diese Deppen mit den durchaus genialen Acts über einen Kamm schert. Allerdings muss ich sagen das ich nen paar Sachen von Sido ziemlich gut finde, oder von KIZ (wobei die ja nen Sonderfall darstellen imo).
> Sonst gehts mir wie du, selbig ausgerichtete Musik nur nicht wirklich im Metal Genre.




der große unterschied ist aber das beim hip hop im gegensatz zum metal die wirklich großen acts, die die meisten platten verkaufen und die meisten menschen erreichen gerade die sind, die sich durch asoziale texte, sexismuskram und kapitalismuspropaganda hervor tun.
fanta 4 mal aussen vor.
im metal hingegen sind die bands die klar politisch unkorrekt sind eher die randgruppen,
ich find das gibt der ganzen sache nochmal einen etwas anderen geschmack.

ich hab auch selber nie einen metallerjungen getroffen der selber mal in den krieg ziehen will, den teufel abfeiert oder menschenopfer macht.
hip hopper die frauen wie dreck behandeln, so tun als wären ihre eier groß wie fussbälle und die ganz easy chillig mit ihrer mittelklasselimousine am marktplatz vorbei heizen seh ich dagegen leider jeden tag.


----------



## Raqill (16. Oktober 2008)

Ich hab mir nun mal NUR den 1. Post durchgelesen und ich glaube das der *Hass* auf Hip Hop daher kommt, das die ganzen *jungen Kids*(10-14)
Sido, Bushido und wie sie alle heißen toll finden durch ihre harten Texte.
So und diese jungen Kids spielen warscheinlich auch WoW(Oder andere MMO's) und ihr Verhalten lässt im dem Alter meistens zu wünschen übrig.
Beispiel:Ihr geht eine Instanz trefft euch im Ts hört eine Piepsstimme die die ganze Zeit bei Wipe's behauptet er hätte keine Schuld und im Hintergrund läuft die ganze Zeit Hip-Hop. 
Ja ich weiß ist ein schlechtes Beispiel welches ich da genannt habe aber besser als gar keins.
Es soll nun nicht heißen das nur die ganzen jungen Kids Hip-Hop hören nein auch älteren die Hip-Hop hören aber wissen wie man sich zu verhalten habt und haben im Ts keine Musik im Hintergrund laufen oder so zu mindestens das kein anderer die Musik hört.


----------



## Kontinuum (16. Oktober 2008)

1. Hip Hop/Rap (Nennt es wie ihr wollt, es ähnelt sich alles stark!) ist sowohl inhaltlich als auch musikalisch niveaulos (Natürlich gibt es Ausnahmen, die allerdings auch ansonsten nicht ins Profil passen (Xavier Naidoo z.).

2. Hip Hop verdirbt die Jugendlichen sowohl sexuell als auch auf moralischer Ebene.

3. Der meiste Mainstream-Hip Hop aus USA und Deutschland ist einfach Verasche (Gesungene Parts sind immer mit Programmen angepasst usw.).

4. Rapper/Hip Hopper erbringen keine Leistungen wie ein klassischer bzw. Rock/Pop/Soul/Jazz-Sänger, Und JA, AKON und alle die ganzen Maden haben auch nachbearbeitete Stimmen (Stimme 80% Computer, 20% Akon) und das ist bei so ziemlich ALLEN rappern so. (sry dafür dass ich mich auskenne).

5. Rap und Hip Hop führt zur Rückbildung und Abstumpfung einer ganzen Generation; Im endeffekt wird das bewirkt, das die APPD will, nur ernst gemeint und behinderter


----------



## Kwatamehn (16. Oktober 2008)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Yoa da stimm ich dir zu, einhaken muss ich aber dabei das sich HipHop auch nochmal unterteilt und ich es einfach nicht einsehe das man diese Deppen mit den durchaus genialen Acts über einen Kamm schert.




Ich zB und auch die meisten anderen, verneinen die Existenz guter HipHop-Acts mit guten Texten etc, ja nicht.


Aber so wie Vreen sagt und auch ich es sehe: HipHop ist MainStream - zumindest ein Teil davon.
Nazipunks,Fascho-Blackmetal,etc aber nicht (wieviel siehst du da in den Medien im Vergleich zu HipHop?).

Und gute 95% aller MainStream HipHop-Videos beinhaltet: Bling Bling,Gepose mit Autos (ob hüpfend oder nicht),Champagner oder anderen Alkohol (die ganz harten dann im Papiersackerl) und v.a. halbnackte,arschwackelnde Frauen die ihren Star anhimmeln.

Und da es MainStream ist, beeinflusst es nunmal einen nicht unerheblichen Teil der Jugend.

Und das widerstrebt mir.


----------



## nolanrap (16. Oktober 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> .... den Handys in der letzten Sitzreihe der Busse hört.
> Und die Leute, die den Mist hören bilden nun mal die Mehrheit.




ich Zitiere... Und die Leute, die den Mist hören bilden nun mal die Mehrheit.
...
....
.....
Falsch
nur diese Stechen am meisten raus.
DOOOING hier haste nen Zonk  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Die menge an Hörern/Machern der etwas Deeperen Sparte bemerkt man hallt nicht so, Fakt ist das ca. 5/6 des Deutschen HipHops Deep (Tiefgründig) ist doch diese Musik ist leider nicht so bekannt außerhalb der HipHop Szene. Das was laien davon mitkriegen sind die wenn es hochkommt 1/6 welche den Ruf von HipHop dementsprechend Gestalten.

Naja ich finde es malwieder lächerlich über etwas zu Urteilen wodrüber man keine Ahnung hat bzw. Laie ist... erinnert irgentwie an "Killerspiele Verbieten" etc.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (16. Oktober 2008)

nolanrap schrieb:


> ich Zitiere... Und die Leute, die den Mist hören bilden nun mal die Mehrheit.
> ...
> ....
> .....
> ...


Nö, das war schon richtig so. Die stechen nicht nur raus, die bilden auch die Mehrheit.
Ich glaube nicht, dass es mehr stille Hopper gibt, als Idioten die man so auf den Straßen
und öffentlichen Plätzen sieht, denn das sind verdammt viele...


nolanrap schrieb:


> Die menge an Hörern/Machern der etwas Deeperen Sparte bemerkt man hallt nicht so, Fakt ist das ca. 5/6 des Deutschen HipHops Deep (Tiefgründig) ist doch diese Musik ist leider nicht so bekannt außerhalb der HipHop Szene. Das was laien davon mitkriegen sind die wenn es hochkommt 1/6 welche den Ruf von HipHop dementsprechend Gestalten.


Das ist doch genau das, was ich gesagt habe. Das Zeug das... "deep"... ist hörn doch nur die wenigsten.
Wenn es wegen mir 2Millionen tiefgründige Lieder und 200 Lieder, die dem Klischee entsprechen, gibt,
aber nur die letzteren gehört werden, kannst du den Rest nicht mit einbeziehen...


----------



## Mâgicus @ Thrall (16. Oktober 2008)

Kontinuum schrieb:


> 1. Hip Hop/Rap (Nennt es wie ihr wollt, es ähnelt sich alles stark!) ist sowohl inhaltlich als auch musikalisch niveaulos (Natürlich gibt es Ausnahmen, die allerdings auch ansonsten nicht ins Profil passen (Xavier Naidoo z.).
> 
> 2. Hip Hop verdirbt die Jugendlichen sowohl sexuell als auch auf moralischer Ebene.
> 
> ...



Ich weiß ja nicht was daran so schlimm sein soll gesungene Parts mit Programmen anzupassen . 
Ich denke mal in allen anderen Musikgenres gibt es angepasste Parts und da stört es keinen . ( Btw macht Akon R'n'B  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) 

Und woher willst du wissen das Rapper nicht so starke musikalische Leistungen wie andere Sänger erbringen ? Hier liegt der Fokus nicht direkt auf der Stimme sondern eher auf den Texten , und diese in ihrer Geschwindigkeit zu rappen wie man es von z.B. Samy Deluxe hört ist auch nicht gerade einfach


----------



## Luthian-Trinity (16. Oktober 2008)

Leute leute, leben und leben lassen. Viele Mmo´ler hören hip hop, andre Metal, wieder andre (wie ich) sind raver, und trodzdem spielen alle das selber spiel. Also trinkt euch ein bierchen, raucht, schmeißt ne pille oder macht sonst was, aber seit glücklich miteinander


----------



## Zorkal (16. Oktober 2008)

Kontinuum schrieb:


> 3. Der meiste Mainstream-Hip Hop aus USA und Deutschland ist einfach Verasche (Gesungene Parts sind immer mit Programmen angepasst usw.).
> 
> 4. Rapper/Hip Hopper erbringen keine Leistungen wie ein klassischer bzw. Rock/Pop/Soul/Jazz-Sänger, Und JA, AKON und alle die ganzen Maden haben auch nachbearbeitete Stimmen (Stimme 80% Computer, 20% Akon) und das ist bei so ziemlich ALLEN rappern so. (sry dafür dass ich mich auskenne).


3.Generell ist sogut wie jede Studioaufnahme mit Programmen nachbearbeitet und das ist auch nicht schlimm da es den Künstlern mehr Möglichkeiten bietet(z.B Skipping;Autotune,von anderen besonderen Effekten mal abgesehen).

4.Rappen ist verdammt schwer:Man muss erstmal ziemlich schnell sein und dabei noch alles klar und deutlich aussprechen.Und Stimmen werden wie gesagt überall nachbearbeitet.Und Auskennen tust du dich garantier nicht wenn du hier so einen Schwachsinn behauptest.

Übrigens höre ich kaum Hip-Hop sondern eher Post-Punk/Rock.


Zum Abschluss hier nochmal ein klasse Track mit guten Lyrics:


----------



## David (16. Oktober 2008)

Kontinuum schrieb:


> 1. Hip Hop/Rap (Nennt es wie ihr wollt, es ähnelt sich alles stark!) ist sowohl inhaltlich als auch musikalisch niveaulos (Natürlich gibt es Ausnahmen, die allerdings auch ansonsten nicht ins Profil passen (Xavier Naidoo z.).
> 
> 2. Hip Hop verdirbt die Jugendlichen sowohl sexuell als auch auf moralischer Ebene.
> 
> ...


Hmm...

1. Vielleicht fehlt dir der intellektuelle Zugang
2. Ted Bundy und Jack The Ripper waren sexuell auch verdorben, da gab es noch kein Hip-Hop
3. Was ist daran Verarschung, wenn man Hooks oder Stimme bearbeitet? Bist Du auch jemand der, wenn er ins Kino geht, kein Deo benutzt weil es unnatürlich ist und die Poren verstopft? Natürlich ist zu stinken wie 'n Eber, aber dann lebt man in der Natur und geht nicht ins Kino.
4. Ich würde sagen da ist dir im Alter der Weitblick verloren gegangen. Siehe Punkt 3.
5. Musik ist Musik, Politik ist Politik.


----------



## Manoroth (16. Oktober 2008)

David schrieb:


> 2. Ted Bundy und Jack The Ripper waren sexuell auch verdorben, da gab es noch kein Hip-Hop



die warn schlicht und einfach psychos^^ und die hats schon in jedem zeitalter gegeben und wirds wohl auch imemr geben

aber sonst muss ich dir zustimmen


----------



## Yuukami (16. Oktober 2008)

mhhh da ein pist hier im thraed auch schon zerrissen wurde sollte ich es eigendlich lassen 
ach scheiß drauf

wie auch immer David du bist seit der ersten seite dabei. wird es nicht langsam langweilig hier im thred "frieden" zu stiften 
Metal vs. Hip Hop das wird es immer geben

"An sich ist es mir egal, ob Hip Hop, Metal, Raver oder Reggae ... was auch immer, hört was ihr hören wollt, aber hört auf mit den Diskussionen über den Musikgeschmack anderer Leute.
Ich persönlich finde Metal auch scheiße, Hip Hop eben so (bis auf wenige Ausnahmen) und auch noch genug Anderes."

sind deine Worte und jeder hat dir deine meinung gelassen aber kaum wird etwas gegen dich selbst gesagt oder gegen deinen geschmack rastest du vollkommen aus.
ich weiß nicht ob das für eine einfache lebensform wie dich zu schwer zu verstehen ist aber mit deiner argumentation wirst du hier niemanden zum hip hop bekehren.
Nach deinem post auf seite 1 hättest du einfach nur die klappe halten sollen.

Mfg Yuukami und wenn du jetzt wieder naja ich sage mal einen gedanklichen aussetzer hast und mir antwortest beweißt das nur das ich recht habe


----------



## David (17. Oktober 2008)

Yuukami schrieb:


> mhhh da ein pist hier im thraed auch schon zerrissen wurde sollte ich es eigendlich lassen
> ach scheiß drauf
> 
> wie auch immer David du bist seit der ersten seite dabei. wird es nicht langsam langweilig hier im thred "frieden" zu stiften
> ...


Mimimi!

Sorry, aber ich hör' nicht auf 17 jährige Früchtchen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nolanrap (17. Oktober 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Nö, das war schon richtig so. Die stechen nicht nur raus, die bilden auch die Mehrheit.
> Ich glaube nicht, dass es mehr stille Hopper gibt, als Idioten die man so auf den Straßen
> und öffentlichen Plätzen sieht, denn das sind verdammt viele...
> 
> ...



Du hast doch mal garkeine Ahnung... die Deepen sachen werden mindestens genauso viel gehört... 

Jaja und hängt mann dann diese Musik nicht an die Große Glocke, schon hört es keiner oder was?

Sorry aber du weißt ja, wenn mann keine ahnung hat...

Ich könnte genauso sagen ja bla bla Rocker ziehen sich alle Nasen und die sind alles Alkoholiker... so ein schwachsinn
Das stichwort ist Toleranz! ich höre alles an Musik, habe mit Künstlern aller Sparten zusammen gearbeitet und habe keine vorurteile gegen wirklich keine Sparte...

Ich frage mich echt, WO IST DAS PROBLEM? 

nur eure verdammte INTOLERANZ!
Langsam habe ich echt die schnauze voll bei dem Mist, den ich hier lese... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## David (17. Oktober 2008)

nolanrap schrieb:


> Du hast doch mal garkeine Ahnung... die Deepen sachen werden mindestens genauso viel gehört...
> 
> Jaja und hängt mann dann diese Musik nicht an die Große Glocke, schon hört es keiner oder was?
> 
> ...


Recht hast Du, aber ich denke Lurock steht auf deiner Seite. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *g*


----------



## Yuukami (17. Oktober 2008)

David schrieb:


> Mimimi!
> 
> Sorry, aber ich hör' nicht auf 17 jährige Früchtchen.
> 
> ...



mit 17 hab ich schon mehr lebenserfahrung als du 
btw du hats mir geantwortet das ich recht habe cO


----------



## David (17. Oktober 2008)

Yuukami schrieb:


> mit 17 hab ich schon mehr lebenserfahrung als du
> btw du hats mir geantwortet das ich recht habe cO





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/41lT...9EL._SL500_.jpg


----------



## LordofDemons (17. Oktober 2008)

Yuukami schrieb:


> mit 17 hab ich schon mehr lebenserfahrung als du


HAHAHA ich brech ab vor lachen, mit 17 von lebenserfahrung zu sprechen ROFLCOPTER XD
sry aber das is schwachsinn  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: danke david ich wollte auch grad och was von dieter nuhr posten^^


----------



## David (17. Oktober 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> HAHAHA ich brech ab vor lachen, mit 17 von lebenserfahrung zu sprechen ROFLCOPTER XD
> sry aber das is schwachsinn
> 
> 
> ...


Danke Dir aber auch für den ROFLCOPTER, den hab ich jetzt stattdessen reingetan.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Hahaha!


----------



## Yuukami (17. Oktober 2008)

einerseits würde ich sagen der klügere (also ich) gibt nach aber in diesem fall nicht. Die dummheit (david) darf in diesem fall nicht gewinnen


----------



## frängisch (17. Oktober 2008)

vll. weil die meisten leute auf buffed.de nicht viel aus dem haus kommen und wenn die rauskommen schlagen gelegentlich hip hop leute sie zusammen oder so. Nur so eine theorie


----------



## Rhokan (17. Oktober 2008)

frängisch schrieb:


> vll. weil die meisten leute auf buffed.de nicht viel aus dem haus kommen und wenn die rauskommen schlagen gelegentlich hip hop leute sie zusammen oder so. Nur so eine theorie



So, da dir dein Account mit 7 Post in einem Kellerkinder-Forum nicht viel bedeuten wird..... würdest du ihn bitte wieder löschen?


----------



## Vreen (18. Oktober 2008)

metal>hip hop

country>hip hop

walgesänge>hip hop

alles>hip hop


----------



## Kurta (18. Oktober 2008)

beim zocken rockt hiphop gar net !


----------



## Deathstyle (18. Oktober 2008)

> metal>hip hop
> 
> country>hip hop
> 
> ...





> beim zocken rockt hiphop gar net !



Omg echt, die Antworten von euch sind so unglaublich arm!
Wenn ich das lese und daran denke das Leute wie IHR und ICH die ZUKUNFT der WAHLEN treffen, dann seh ich schwarz, dann seh ich die Intolleranz schlechthin, wie sie die Stimmen erobert, wie sie verdammt nochmal dominiert - es ist ist so verdammt einfach NICHT NACHZUDENKEN.. Am Ende siegt die braune scheisse, FAK YA!


----------



## Sethek (18. Oktober 2008)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Omg echt, die Antworten von euch sind so unglaublich arm!
> Wenn ich das lese und daran denke das Leute wie IHR und ICH die ZUKUNFT der WAHLEN treffen, dann seh ich schwarz, dann seh ich die Intolleranz schlechthin, wie sie die Stimmen erbortert, wie sie verdammt nochmal dominiert - es ist ist so verdammt einfach NICHT NACHZUDENKEN.. Am Ende siegt die braune scheisse, FAK YA!



Wer die Meinung anderer (denn dafür ist ein Forum ja wohl da) mit derart harschen Worten quittiert und gleich in eine politische Ecke stellt, der sollte ernsthaft darüber nachdenken, ob seine Kritik an der Intoleranz nicht zuallererst bei sich selbst ansetzen sollte - von der Ausdrucksweise mal ganz zu schweigen.


----------



## Deathstyle (18. Oktober 2008)

Das Problem an den Antworten ist, dass sie unbegründet sind, und auch bleiben! Sollte ich mich irren, umso besser, ich tu es aber leider nicht.
Also nenn mir dein Problem, dann kann ich dir erläutern wie/warum und was ich meine, dann kann ich dir auch meine noch so "harschen" Worte erklären, intollerant bin ich beim besten Willen nicht, das wüsstest du auch wenn du auch nur einen Teil dieses Treads gelesen hättest - ich stehe nämlich solange für beide Seiten bis eine der beiden der Meinung ist die andere ubegründet zu diskriminieren und zu verhöhnen..
Meinungsfreiheit ist was tolles, bis sie einen bestimmten, einen extremen, Punkt erreicht - dann ist nämlich Schluß.

Es ist leider nicht das erste mal das solche idiotischen Posts hier anklang finden, OHNE JEGLISCHE BEGRUENDUNG.. Also versteh bitte mein Entsetzen.


----------



## David (18. Oktober 2008)

Yuukami schrieb:


> einerseits würde ich sagen der klügere (also ich) gibt nach aber in diesem fall nicht. Die dummheit (david) darf in diesem fall nicht gewinnen


Wie gut, dass Du Dir Mut angetrunken hast und es nun raus ist, Mimi.


----------



## Manoroth (18. Oktober 2008)

also iwie hat das hier mit der eigentlichen diskusion nur ncoh wehnig gemein^^


----------



## Céraa (18. Oktober 2008)

ich weiß nich, wo das her kommt....
aber ich find techno und hiphop auch....nich toll....wobei ich sagen muss, dass einige hiphop sachen ganz ok sind (z.b. fanta 4), aber der ganze gangsta rap (Oder was auch immer) wo i-wer erzählt, wie oft er mit der mutter seines freundes oder i-welchen anderen perlen...ihr wisst, was ich mein. das is doch was für gehirnamputierte (schreibt man das so?).
und die meisten leute denken wahrscheinlich gangstarap = hiphop, das stimmt nich.
naja, und wir haben den mainstream der gegen hiphop is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg
maxi

p.s.: ich bleib bei punk, rock und metal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yuukami (18. Oktober 2008)

David schrieb:


> Wie gut, dass Du Dir Mut angetrunken hast und es nun raus ist, Mimi.


  trinken muss ich schon damit ich mit dir auf einer geistigen ebene stehe ansonsten wäre nen gedankliches duel vollkommen sinnlos.

schade schade das es morgen mit dem lk weggeht ABER MIT SICHERHEIT werde ich in england nen pc mit internet finden um dir hier im forum weiterhin den A*sch zu versohlen

hdgdl david  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

bin dann ma weg


----------



## Vreen (18. Oktober 2008)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Omg echt, die Antworten von euch sind so unglaublich arm!
> Wenn ich das lese und daran denke das Leute wie IHR und ICH die ZUKUNFT der WAHLEN treffen, dann seh ich schwarz, dann seh ich die Intolleranz schlechthin, wie sie die Stimmen erobert, wie sie verdammt nochmal dominiert - es ist ist so verdammt einfach NICHT NACHZUDENKEN.. Am Ende siegt die braune scheisse, FAK YA!



also so richtig hast du auch nicht mehr alle nadeln an der tanne oder?
mal abgesehen von der tatsache das ich in vorherigen posts schon detailiert erklärt hab was genau und warum ich an heutigem hip hop nicht mag,
ist dein argument das aus dem öffentlichen bekunden seiner ablehnung ne basis für irgendwelche rechtpolitischen einflüsse sichtbar wird mal als vollhonkig einzustufen.
ich bekunde öffentlich das ich eine musikrichtung, und mehr noch, einen lifestyle nicht mag und äusserst kritisch beeuge in dem sexismen und gehirnamputiertes mackertum völlig normal sind, in dem es um keinerlei menschliche oder spirituellen werte geht, in dem kapital als obersten wert dargestellt wird und welcher selber so intollerant daherkommt das einem schlecht werden kann.
und daraus leitest du bei mir eine grundlage für rechtspopulistische ideologien ab?
schalt doch mal dein gehirn an.
die rechten parteien bekommen zu 90% die leute, die sich eben nicht tiefer mit problemen und wechselwirkungen auseinandersetzen, sich eben keine gedanken machen,
und die einfach das wählen was ihre vorurteile bestätigt.
aber das schlechter einfluss auf die jüngeren beeinflußbareren stattfindet ist kein vorurteil sondern realität,
und das kann ich beurteilen die ich öfter mal in großstädten in ganz deutschland unterwegs bin und ausserdem ne 13 jährige schwester hab die mit diesem kram jetzt leider auch in berührung kommen muss.
wenn ich mir angucken muss wie 13 jährige sich überlegen wo sie dope herbekommen weil in hip hop songs sowohl der konsum als auch das dealen damit als kavalierasdelikt und weg in eine elitäre welt aus abenteuern und freiheit dargestellt wird muss ich kotzen.
und wenn ich höre das sich 13 jährige gegenseitig als huren, fotzen, stricher und arschficker bezeichnen muss ich auch kotzen.

wenn ich mir solchen scheiss täglich anschauen müsste und ich würde nicht darüber nachdenken und meine meinung nicht äussern, dann würde ich wahrscheinlich auf den ersten hip hop hitler der daherkommt auch direkt reinfallen.
also überleg buitte in zukunft was du hier behauptes, ich werd weder meine meinung verstecken in nem thread der "Woher kommt der hass von mmo´lern auf hip hop?" heisst noch lass ich mich von jemandem der offenbar kein problem mit dem ganzen sexismus und gehabe hat als symphatisant rechter parteien darstellen,
also tue uns allen einen gefallen und nehm den kopf aus dem arsch.


----------



## Avalanche (18. Oktober 2008)

Ich sag nur:

http://www.lustigestories.de/stories/irc_hacker.php


----------



## LordofDemons (18. Oktober 2008)

4v4l4nche schrieb:


> Ich sag nur:
> 
> http://www.lustigestories.de/stories/irc_hacker.php


hehe geil^^


----------



## Saytan (18. Oktober 2008)

4v4l4nche schrieb:


> Ich sag nur:
> 
> http://www.lustigestories.de/stories/irc_hacker.php


Hat der jetzt seine ganzen sachen gelöscht?oO


----------



## simoni (18. Oktober 2008)

4v4l4nche schrieb:


> Ich sag nur:
> 
> http://www.lustigestories.de/stories/irc_hacker.php




lol die story ist echt endgeil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## airace (21. Oktober 2008)

Cornflakes schrieb:


> Was stimmt nicht mit Hip Hop, Rap?


öhh einfach alles xD 




riesentrolli schrieb:


> och nö nich schon wieder son thread...


genau das habe ich auch gedacht 



Cornflakes schrieb:


> "Metaller" hassen bestimt keine Hip Hopper und umgekehrt genauso.. gibt genug features mit irgendwelchen Rapper.



1st DOCH DAS IST SO 
2nd du meinst jetzt aber nicht grade Linkin Park und Jay-Z oder wenn du meinst das Linkin Park Metal ist muss ich dir leider den *Pieeeep in deinen *Pieeep* stecken ok ...


----------



## Kwatamehn (21. Oktober 2008)

airace schrieb:


> öhh einfach alles xD 1st DOCH DAS IST SO
> 2nd du meinst jetzt aber nicht grade Linkin Park und Jay-Z oder wenn du meinst das Linkin Park Metal ist muss ich dir leider den *Pieeeep in deinen *Pieeep* stecken ok ...




Oh wie gehaltvoll ...gibts hier kein Kopf gegen die Wand Smiley?

Ich mag auch keinen HipHop, zumindest nicht den, um den´s den meisten hier geht - aber dafür habe ich zumindest halbwegs vernünftige Argumente gebracht.
Das was du hier ablässt ist einfach nur schwach....

Und bzgl. Linkin´Park und Jay-Z, zeigt dass du der volle Checker bist...schon mal mehr in diesem Thread gelesen...da gibt es noch zig andere Bsp, schon vor 20 Jahren....Anthrax&Public Enemy,der ganze Judgement Night Soundtrack und,und,und....


Bzgl. letzten Post von Vreen:

Da geb ich dir recht! Ich finds auch schlimm wenn ich heutzutage 13 Jährigen und jüngeren zuhöre - die art wie sie reden, die Wörter die sie benutzen.
Und dann seh ich Zb die 9 (!) Jährige Tochter einer Bekannten, wie die sich anziehen (will) und oft aus Spass herumtanzt (ala HipHop Video)

Und ja verdammt, DAS finde ich bedenklich!!!!

Ich bin gegen Zensur und bei Gott ich sehe Filme und höre Musik, die sicher auch falsche Assoziationen wecken könnt, aber ich bin erwachsen und das ist etwas, das man nicht sofort sieht oder hört, wenn man den Fernseher aufdreht.

BTW: Ich geb zu, schlimmer noch als amerik. Mainstream-HipHop finde ich die meisten deutschen Sachen.

Ich denke auch, dafür gibts einen Grund:

Wohl die wenigsten verstehen die Texte von irgendwelchen amerikanischen Videoclips - v.a. nicht die jüngeren Leute - die aus deutschen HipHop-clips aber sehr wohl!

Und wenn v.a. das laufend in den Medien ist - hat es nunmal Einfluss auf Sprache und Wortschatz und in gew. Weise auch auf Gedankengut der jungen Leute,kleinen Kinder, die das hören.

Porno-Rap und so ne Scheisse...und da kann mir echt niemand einreden, das wäre gehaltvoll.
Da wird eindeutig ein gewi. 8falsches) Frauenbild vermittelt, Schwulenhass geschürt usw,usf....

Und das soll tolerant sein? Das soll toleranz zeigen und lehren?


----------



## Vreen (23. Oktober 2008)

Kwatamehn schrieb:


> Und das soll tolerant sein? Das soll toleranz zeigen und lehren?




toleranz ist was für babys,
genau wie hip hop...


----------



## Askariot (23. Oktober 2008)

Silenzz schrieb:


> -Yuukami, Vorurteil ftw...? Du gibst da den größten Müll ab den ich je gelesen hab, und zeigst mir genau das, was alle Leute von Deutschrap halten die sich damit gar nicht auskennen. Bushidos Single-Auskopplungen, handeln meist von fiktiven als auch von realen Geschichten z.B. Nie ein Rapper (http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=hM-aOuQbVLs) oder Janine (http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=9EJskwPSM9E) du haust hier auf den Putz und meinst groß rumzutönen können, hast dich warscheinlich keine 2 Stunden mit Rap wirklich beschäftigt.
> - Es gibt aber auch genügend Rocker/Metaller, die meinen sie könnten bei jüngeren Hoppern wie bei mir (bin 14 Jahre alt, und trage extrem viel baggy) richtig auf "mucken" wurde schon diverse male als: " Scheiß Hopper" etc. beleidigt, nur leider war es so, das es passiert ist, das einige Freunde von mir auch mal in den Bus gestiegen sind, da warn die anderen ganz schnell ruhig, das gleiche phänomen gibt es aber auch bei Hoppern, denke mal das liegt daran, das man sich in einer Gruppe sicherer fühlt und dann denkt man könnte große Töne spucken.
> - An die Leute die meinen Sammy Deluxe, wäre super toll und würde nie Mist schreiben (http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=m-q39YehBHA) das ist genauso normaler Rap wie von Azad oder Bushido etc.
> - Ich selbst bin Hopper, und würde mich als recht normal ansehn, ich hab auch viele Freunde die Rock etc. hören, und dreh mein Handy nicht extrem laut, in Bus/Bahn, auf, ich finds aber auch affig von Leuten zu sagen, das alle Hopper Assozial und alle Rocker total nette Menschen sind.... Ich will nicht wissen was passiert, wenn ich als Hopper auf Wacken gehe.
> ...


----------



## ShionCrimson (21. November 2008)

Woher der Hass kommt?

Nun fangen wir mal an:
Ich hasse nicht alle Hopper.
Ich hasse nur dieses "Gangstarap / Aggroberlin / IchfickdeineMuddaalda" Fraktion.
Ich selber habe zum Beispiel nichts gegen Hiphop, solange die Texte gut sind. Curse z.B. mag ich sehr, weil die Texte meiner Meinung nach gut sind.

Nur subjektiv betrachtet fällt nur die "ichfickdichunddeineMudder"-Fraktion auf, da diese Gruppe nunmal (und NIEMAND kann mich vom Gegenteil überzeugen!) nichts anderes als Müll von sich gibt. Die sind in meinen Augen unterentwickelte Schachköppe, ohne auch nur einen einzigen IQ-Punkt.
Nur dummerweise sieht man häufiger einen "YO Alda soll ich dich dissen oda wat, blöder Metal-Bastard" schreienden Hopper als einen der sich klar verständlich mit einem Unterhalten kann.

Da es mir aber zu nervig ist jedesmal diese blöde Auseinanderflechterei anzuführen wenn man mich nach meiner Meinung fragt sage ich ganz klar:
"Ich hasse diese Hopperschwachköpfe" 
Das ist bei mir die Regel. Aber "Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel" und das trifft auch hier zu. Mein bester Freund ist Hopper, mit leicht Rechten Tendenzen, trotzdem kann man sich mit ihm gut unterhalten und er weiss sich auszudrücken, er kennt Respekt und die Umgangsformen. 
Zudem ist es immer sehr lustig wenn wir irgendwo gemeinsam auftauchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber mal zum Thema zurück:

Hopper hassen Punks und Metaller,
und umgekehrt.

Das ist nichtnur hier so sondern überall. Es ist normal und ich denke nicht dass dieses blöde Thema JEDESMAL wieder aufgegriffen werden muss. Finde dich damit ab, es wird sich nie ändern.

Und als eigene Meinung möcht ich noch was anmerken:
Von mir aus kann es so bleiben. Ich brauch nicht noch mehr "G-Unit"-Gangstahoppaz bei Rock am Ring.
Trotzdem gehe ich nicht in den Handelschannel und pöbel rum. denn mal im Ernst:
Die sind nicht besser als die Hopper.


----------



## Roennie (21. November 2008)

Hip Hop ist ansich ne geile sache, leider wird in deutschland immer wieder eine bestimmte art von hip hop proopagiert: "Gangster rap". Hier haben wir schon das problem, da sich nicht jeder mit der materie auseinandersetzt, projezieren viele den "gangster rap" auf die gesamte musikrichtung/szene.

Während rapper wie bushido vor allem durch sexismus, paradoxen rassismus und homobashing auffallen, sieht kaum einer die rapper die musik über ernste themen machen oder vielleicht sogar größtenteils auf badwords verzichten (bsp. chaoze one).

Ich persönlich hab mich längst von den vorurteilen losgesagt und antworte grundsätzlich wenn mich einer nach meinem musikgeschmack fragt mit: "So eigentlich alles von hip hop bis grindcore"

musik ist was tolles, man sollte sich nicht auf eine richtung beschränken


----------



## David (22. November 2008)

Kann den Thread nicht mal wer schließen? Es posten ja doch nur fast ausschließlich Idioten ohne objektive Meinung.
Übrigens hat sich das Thema vor ca. 5 Seiten totdiskutiert -- man muss nur mal diese hier lesen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (2. Dezember 2008)

Cornflakes schrieb:


> "Metaller" hassen bestimt keine Hip Hopper


Wir können ja einen Test machen, schick ein paar an Wacken und schau was passiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Lilo07 schrieb:


> Manoroth pwned Hopper.. ^^
> 
> Solche leute kenne ich auch nur gut, mano, hasse gut gemacht =)


Gogo Manoroth!

Und übrigens soweit ich weiss ist Linkin Park "Nu Metal"!


----------



## Exo1337 (2. Dezember 2008)

Oder wir machen den Test gleich hier.

<<<---Hört Hip Hop  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haxxler (2. Dezember 2008)

Skatero schrieb:


> Wir können ja einen Test machen, schick ein paar an Wacken und schau was passiert
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das einzige was passieren würde, wäre das die Metaller die Hopper aufn Bier einladen würden und zusammen Party machen würden. Aber schick mal paar Metaller zu den HipHop Open, da wirste bestimmt gleich ma mit Prügel bedroht und dumm angemacht. Will damit eigentlich nur sagen, dass die Metaller die ich kenne, was andere Musikrichtungen angeht aufgeschlossener sind als Hopper...


----------



## Exo1337 (2. Dezember 2008)

Haxxler schrieb:


> Das einzige was passieren würde, wäre das die Metaller die Hopper aufn Bier einladen würden und zusammen Party machen würden. Aber schick mal paar Metaller zu den HipHop Open, da wirste bestimmt gleich ma mit Prügel bedroht und dumm angemacht. Will damit eigentlich nur sagen, dass die Metaller die ich kenne, was andere Musikrichtungen angeht aufgeschlossener sind als Hopper...



Kenn ich genau andersrum...naja, ok, fast immer zumindest.

Edit: aber da ich dir ja schlcht meine Freunde vorstellen kann, les dir einfach ma den Thread durch^^


----------



## dragon1 (2. Dezember 2008)

1.
airace ist das beispiel von intolleranz.
nehmt ihn nicht ernst.

2.
Mir ist sowas von scheissegal,was linkin park ist, ob emo metal rap punk oder rock,
ich mag ihre texte und gut ist ^^


----------



## mage4tw (2. Dezember 2008)

woher der hass kommt? kp...
aber es ist schon immer so gewesen egal ob hopper, metaller oder sonstige, immer in gruppen erscheinen siehe wow. in wow hören die meisten metal. und da viele menschen sich nur in gruppen was trauen werden halt die hopper in wow fertig gemacht. ist für mich die einzige logische erklärung. 
es ist so zu sagen genau das gleiche wenn sich jetzt ein hertha fan mit ein bayern fan auseinander setzt, da kann nichts vernünftiges bei rauskommen.


----------



## Ben86rockt (3. Dezember 2008)

Da kommt man aus 4 Wochen urlaub und der Thread ist immernoch ganz oben mit dabei..... ist ja mal echt der Hammer.....^^


----------



## Sandra_wow (3. Dezember 2008)

Ben86rockt schrieb:


> Da kommt man aus 4 Wochen urlaub und der Thread ist immernoch ganz oben mit dabei..... ist ja mal echt der Hammer.....^^





4 Wochen Urlaub wie kommt man den 4 wochen Urlaub Geld scheisser ?


----------



## Lurock (3. Dezember 2008)

Sandra_wow schrieb:


> 4 Wochen Urlaub wie kommt man den 4 wochen Urlaub Geld scheisser ?


Omg... l2deutsch!


----------



## Hubautz (3. Dezember 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Omg... l2deutsch!



Das muss man sich jetzt mal ganz langsam auf der Zunge zergehen lassen.


----------



## Realtec (3. Dezember 2008)

es gibt sachen die mehr sucken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 zb alles was "core" im namen hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (den techno kram mal ausgelassen)

aber ihr kennt die gute geschmackssache ja.... :>


----------



## Lurock (3. Dezember 2008)

Hubautz schrieb:


> Das muss man sich jetzt mal ganz langsam auf der Zunge zergehen lassen.


Fühlst du dich jetzt schlau? Dann markiere ich das als gute Tat im Kalender.


----------



## Independent (3. Dezember 2008)

Mh....

Weiß nicht. Hier meine Meinung die ich in Punkte abarbeite:

1. Ich mag Hip-Hop und JA auch den IchFickDeineMutter-Stil....Ich stehe auf son kontroversen Scheiss (Chauvinismus FTW!)
    Jedoch halte ich gerade Aggro-Berlin für einen Haufen Vollidioten. Bushido ist mir sehr sympathisch...er ist sehr ehrlich und macht das Maul auch dann im 
    TV auf, wenn er damit nur Kopfschütteln und Hass auf sich zieht.

2. Ich mag Metal.

3. Im Alternativ/Indyrock bin ich zuhause.

4. Ich unterstelle der Mehrheit der Hip-Hopper einen gewissen niedrigen IQ und möchte behaupten, dass in jeder anderen Subkultur der IQ im Durschnitt     höher
    ist. Hip-Hop wird einfach vermehrt in den niedriegeren Schichten unseres Sozialsystem gehört.

5. Metaller waren in meiner Umgebung immer schlauer und/aber introvertiert.

6. Hippis sind (hoffentlich) Tot

Fazit:

    Hip-Hop ist eine geniale Musikrichtung und nur weil der Großteil der Hörer Dumm ist, ist die Art der Musik an sich nicht schlecht! 
    Ich bin Chauvinist, höre gerne Gangstarap (Haut ab mit dem ganzen Curse...Mama..Mimi-Scheiss) und bin keinesfalls dumm. 
    Ergo gibt es überall Ausnahmen...


----------



## Templer2k (4. Dezember 2008)

Nun ich denke das den meisten das supercoole gehabe an den "HipHopern" ankozt, ich verdien mein Geld mit der Musik und muss echt auch sagen, das manche echt denken das die ganzen schwarzen in den usa rumrennen in den Musikvideos.

Ich hingegen komme sehr gut auch mit Leuten aus die andere Musik hören, wie man in den wald hineinschreit so schallts zurück.

Ich sag immer leben und leben lassen.


----------



## Ben86rockt (4. Dezember 2008)

Independent schrieb:


> 6. Hippis sind (hoffentlich) Tot



Made my day......



Sandra_wow schrieb:


> 4 Wochen Urlaub wie kommt man den 4 wochen Urlaub Geld scheisser ?




Durch Arbeit kommt man zu so einem urlaub?! Ausserdem heisst Urlaub nicht immer teuer!

Sry für OffTopic


----------



## David (26. Dezember 2008)

Independent schrieb:


> Mh....
> 
> Weiß nicht. Hier meine Meinung die ich in Punkte abarbeite:
> 
> ...



Chauvinisten werden eh früher oder später vom Leben gef*ckt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tyalra (26. Dezember 2008)

Ich persönlich hasse keine Hopper... sagen wir mal so ich verstehe sie nicht...

ich arbeite ab und zu als aushilfstürsteher vor verschiedenen discotheken und muss leider feststellen,
dass es vor Discotheken (oder großraum discotheken die Area) wo überwiegend HipHop/Rap gespielt wird,
es häufiger zu auseinandersetzungen kommt als wo andere Musik gespielt wird.
Und es sind nicht nur die Ausländer falls sowas im nachhinein kommen sollte.
die aussprache von den meisten ist unter aller sau...
eines der schlimmsten probleme ist, es bleibt meist nicht bei normalen schlägerein.
viele auseinandersetzungen enden sogar schon mit schnittverletzungen durch messer
oder verletzungen durch Schlagringe oder Gummiknüppel.

In den anderen Musikrichtungen kommt es zwar hin und wieder auch zu kleinen auseinandersetzungen.
da endet es aber seltenst so schlimm.


ich selber höre so musik wie Rammstein und Onkelz, wenn ich mal HipHop höre ist es Fanta4 oder FettesBrot,
aber mit dem ganzen neuen quatsch wie Sido, Bushido oder wie sie alle heißen kann ich überhaupt nix anfangen.

MFG Patrick


----------



## Darkdisi (26. Dezember 2008)

Mich wundert es auch
Ich höre auch Hip Hop, und frage Mich, warum haben fast alle was gegen Uns? O.o
Is ja heftig,  Wirst blöd angemacht nur weil du Hip Hop hörst
Ich mein Ich sag ja auch nich scheiß Techno, Ihr seid alles spacken etc

Ich will Damit sagen Dass es jeden sein Ding is was er hört
Und dass man Ihn nicht wegen seiner Musikrichtung Blöd anmachen muss 

Mfg  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (26. Dezember 2008)

Darkdisi schrieb:


> Mich wundert es auch
> Ich höre auch Hip Hop, und frage Mich, warum haben fast alle was gegen Uns? O.o
> Is ja heftig,  Wirst blöd angemacht nur weil du Hip Hop hörst
> Ich mein Ich sag ja auch nich scheiß Techno, Ihr seid alles spacken etc
> ...



Man muss auch keinen wegen seiner Musik dumm anmachen aber wenn er sich dann auchnoch wie der letzte Vollspacken verhält treten da doch schon Vorurteile auf.


----------



## blooooooody (26. Dezember 2008)

ich habe jetzt nicht alles gelesen ^^ das sind echt zuviele seiten

aber nach meienr meinung gibt es ja 2 arten von hip-hop, rap und solchen schrott

NR.1 denn primitiven und pervesen hip-hop dazu gehört vorallem sido, bushido, eminem, 50cent, wu tang clan und so weiter

NR.2 sind die unterhaltsamen und Vernünftigen gute beispiele sind gehören dazu DIE FANTA 4 und FETTES BROT


ich will hiermit nicht die HIPPEDIHOPER verteidigen sondern nur mal sagen das 2 arten gibt

ich bin eher der typ der gerne MÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄTTTTLLLLLL, goth, hard-rock un grindcore (sehr oft ist es nur J.B.O , Celtic Frost (CH), the beauty of gemina (CH) und Kroks (CH) Dir En Grey (J))

ich muss ja eigentlich nicht mal sagen wie scheisse hip hop der kategorie NR1 ist den da wissen die schon lange aber die wollen es nicht wahr haben... desto elter die dann werden desto mehr öffnen sie dann ihre augen und merken es, die meisten aber nie 

der Kindergarten geht bis zum 18ten lebensjahr dann sagen sich viele möchte gern gangsta's, wiso soll ich so weiterlebe wenn mich nimand so akzeptiert? und die das nicht merken sind einach nur zurückgeblieben und kommen nicht voran im leben

hip hop aus der kategorie NR.1 ist einfach nur schrott scheisse und billig und muss ich sagen sollte sofort abgeschaffen werden, denn auf asoziales gerede kann man voll verzichten!!! aber sowas wie in der Kategorie NR.2 kann bleiben habe nichts dagegen


----------



## Night falls (26. Dezember 2008)

> Bushido ist mir sehr sympathisch...er ist sehr ehrlich...



made my day... Es gibt niemanden der seine Fans so bescheißt wie Bushido, und scheinbar gibt es wirklich noch welche die ihm seine Masche abnehmen. 

köstlich xD


----------



## Exo1337 (26. Dezember 2008)

Du meinst so alt wie du, bloooooooooooooody?


----------



## blooooooody (26. Dezember 2008)

Exo1337 schrieb:


> Du meinst so alt wie du, bloooooooooooooody?



zu deinem pech habe ich nie hip hop gehört (mit ausnahme fata 4) denn ich fand es schon immer scheisse und ich werde es auch weiterhin scheisse finden...


----------



## K0l0ss (26. Dezember 2008)

blooooooody schrieb:


> ich bin eher der typ der gerne MÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄTTTTLLLLLL, goth, hard-rock un grindcore (sehr oft ist es nur J.B.O , Celtic Frost (CH), the beauty of gemina (CH) und Kroks (CH) Dir En Grey (J))



Möchtegern-Metaler sind mir aber genauso unsympatisch.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## David (26. Dezember 2008)

Ihr seid doch alle verloren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (26. Dezember 2008)

David schrieb:


> Ihr seid doch alle verloren
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



O'Rly?


----------



## Saytan (26. Dezember 2008)

Night schrieb:


> made my day... Es gibt niemanden der seine Fans so bescheißt wie Bushido, und scheinbar gibt es wirklich noch welche die ihm seine Masche abnehmen.
> 
> köstlich xD


Hmm bushido istn zahnstocher der die fans bescheißt und sowieso kein "harter brocken" mehr ist.Tut auf ghetto wohnt aber in nem fetten haus fett ghetto gangsta

aber gibt einzelne lieder die gut sind ^^


----------



## David (26. Dezember 2008)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> O'Rly?


ya, rly!


----------



## Banload (26. Dezember 2008)

Hallo miteinander. Oder sollte ich lieber sagen "Ey Alter, was geht?"?
Erstmal: Ich gehöre selber zu der Gruppe, die die Hosen am liebsten knietief tragen, gemeinsam Musik hören (und zwar in voller Lautstärke), gemeinsam bauen, kurz gesagt feiern. Klar kleide ich mich auch so, wie diejenigen, die ihr verachtet oder halbwegs annehmt. Liegt es denn wirklich an den Hosen oder an den Kappen? Am Slang oder am Verhalten? Klar, das mag ein Grund sein.
Ich habe wirklich jede Seite dieses Threads durchgelesen und jeden Kommentar durchgelesen. Ich muss sagen... ich bin schwer enttäuscht. Muss schon sagen, so kommt ihr sicher nicht auf einen grünen Zweig.

Let's go! Ich selber muss sagen, Hopper sind sehr agressiv. Sind sie? Ja, sind sie. Aber warum? Ich selber bezeuge, dass ich zur höher gebildeten Schicht gehöre, die Hopper sind. Das muss ja nichts heissen oder? Oder doch? Genau das ist das Problem. Kaum sieht der normale Bürger einen solchen Hopper über die Strasse laufen, erklingen selbst bei Zurückhaltung im hintersten Gehirnwinkel Laute wie "Was ist denn das wieder für einer?" "Oh mein Gott, schau dir den an."
Aber das ist nicht nur bei euren Hoppern so, auch bei jedem anderen der sich auffällig kleidet.
Nun der Punkt: Jedem der das missfällt, sollte ernsthaft einen Psychiater aufsuchen. Ich wende in meiner ganzen Rede keine Ironie an. 
Denn das ist der sogenannte "*Style*"! Sicher schon mal gehört, oder?
Style ist im Volksmunde auch "Sich-selbst-sein". Das ist sehr wichtig, wissen sicher alle. Wenn dieses "Sich-selbst-sein" während der Jugendzeit von den Eltern unterbunden wird, kann das zu extremen Selbstbewusstseinsproblem und Depressivität führen, nur dass es klar ist. 
Die ältere Generation, die meist etwas abgegrenzter sind vom Weltgeschehen, entweder, weil sie so konservativ sind oder weil sie alt und gar nicht mehr wollen. Deshalt reagiert die *ältere Schicht* von 60-70 extrem auf eben solche "Clowns". Das Problem: Meist werden genau Hopper davon betroffen, weil sie diese sind, die halt besonders cool und stylish auftreten.
Die negativen Reaktion des "einfachen" Volkes?
-Absonderung
-Hass
-Abscheu
-Eifersucht
Nur geben sie es nicht preis, weil die Hopper halt so die "Ein-Wort-und-ein-Messer-in-den-Bauch"-Typen sein sollen. Zu diesem Punkt später.
Nun die Agressivität:
Warum?
Darum! Weil die Hopper sehr neckisch und ungehobelt auf diese Schichten reagieren, die sich entweder nicht so kleiden wie sie, nicht so cool sind, intellektuell sind (nicht alle), alt(!) sind, behindert(!) sind, nicht so sind wie sie.
Das ist der springende Punkt. Der muss vermieden werden. Das merken auch Hopper, darum verhalten sie sich nur noch schlimmer, so als Gegenreaktion, weil sie im Grunde wehrlos sind. Oft wird ihr Ghettostatus aufpoliert, weil sie sonst nichts aufzuweisen haben, was Zeichen von Wert und Arbeit sein kann. 
Ich finde das ganz ehrlich traurig. In Europa ist das aber nicht schlimm, da die meisten (besonders die jungen) Hopper einen immaginären Ghettostatus implizieren und meinen sie seien die "Kings". Da kommt es nicht oft zu Meinungsverschiedenheiten.
Diese gewalttätige Reaktion ist also
-eine GEWOLLTE Tat, die nur dazu dient, sich aufzuspielen (nicht selten vor Mädchen)
-eine Methode zum Überleben (in Notsituationen)

Nun, ehrlich gesagt, werdet ihr ziemlich skeptisch sein, auf das, was ich bisher geschrieben habe. Das liegt daran, dass ihr keine Ahnung habt. Sorry, etwas grob. Um einen effektiven Querschnitt haben zu können, müsstet ihr selber in solchen Gegenden verkehren. Da ihr aber ohnehin Groll gegenüber jenen Hoppern hegt, ist das ein Teufelskreis.

Nun noch zu dem User blooooooody, dem ich deutlich widersprechen muss.


blooooooody schrieb:


> ich habe jetzt nicht alles gelesen ^^ das sind echt zuviele seiten


Bullshit. Dann musst du gar nichts sagen, wenn du nichts gelesen hast. Das zeugt davon, dass du bloss deine eigene Meinung durchsetzten willst.

Nun zu den sogenannten "Rappern", die das ganze musikalisch darstellen.
Davon habt ihr (die meisten) ebenso keine Ahnung (sorry...) und nein, auch nicht mehr als ich, falls ihr kontern wollt (sorry...)
Wenn ich euch jetzt fragen würde, welche Rapper euch missfallen würden, würdet ihr genau jene aufzählen, die von den Medien in Frage gestellt würden. Klar hat jeder das Recht, zu diskutieren, aber nicht das Wissen.
Ihr würdet aufzählen: Bushido, Sido, 50 Cent... das übliche. Warum?
Dazu ein Zitat:


blooooooody schrieb:


> aber nach meienr meinung gibt es ja 2 arten von hip-hop, rap und solchen schrott


Das stimmt. Es gibt zwei Arten. Aber es gibt keinen Grund, beide als Schrott abzustempeln.
Ich will zuerst die zweite Art unter die Lupe nehmen. Nehmen wir zum Beispiel Bushido. Warum macht er einen auf "Ghettojunge"?
Eben genau weil ER ES NICHT IST. Das dumme Volk, besonders die noch naiven Teenager lassen sich von diesem imaginären Ghettostatus viel zu sehr beeinflussen, ihnen wird eine Scheinwelt vorgegaukelt und sie wollen sich auch so cool verhalten.
Bushidos Texte zeugen NICHT von ausgesprochener Dummheit, allerdings beinhalten sie nicht die "Wahrheit". Sido werten wir gleich. Der ganze Deutschrap ist ohnehin Müll. Wer widersprechen will, nein, es stimmt nicht...(sorry...)
Warum er Müll ist? Weil eben nicht die Wahrheit erzählt wird, weil die Beats gefaked sind, weil die Hook nicht stimmt, oder eben wie FANTA 4 oder FETTES BROT die behandelten Themen nicht den normalen Hopperthemen entsprechen. An Wissende: (Fort Minor ausgeschlossen, denn die haben Skill)
Anbei wieder ein Zitat:


blooooooody schrieb:


> NR.1 denn primitiven und pervesen hip-hop dazu gehört vorallem sido, bushido, eminem, 50cent, wu tang clan und so weiter


Bullshit. Du hast keine Ahnung (sorry...). Wer in einem Song eh nur die Worte "fuck" und "bitch" und "money" und "bling" versteht, sollte nichts schreiben.
Anbei: Der Wu Tang Clan (meine Favoriten) sind sehr erfahrene Rapper, die ganz grosse Talente haben. Ich frage mich, warum sollen sie primitiv sein? Eben nur, weil du jene oben genannte Wörter aus ihren Songs filterst? Na ja, zugegeben, Bibelpsalmen können sie schlecht rappen.
Weiter.


blooooooody schrieb:


> NR.2 sind die unterhaltsamen und Vernünftigen gute beispiele sind gehören dazu DIE FANTA 4 und FETTES BROT


Unterhaltsam und Vernünfig. Ok. Unterhaltsam ist Busty Rhymes oder Videoclips von Ludacris aber nicht diese spröden Pinguine. (sorry...)
Vernünftig ist im Grunde GAR KEIN MUSIKSTIL. Sie sind ja keine Päpste, die prophezeien (sorry...)
Weiter.


blooooooody schrieb:


> ich will hiermit nicht die HIPPEDIHOPER verteidigen sondern nur mal sagen das 2 arten gibt


Du kannst ganz normal sagen "Hopper", wenns dir recht ist. Das andere steht ja oben.


blooooooody schrieb:


> ich muss ja eigentlich nicht mal sagen wie scheisse hip hop der kategorie NR1 ist den da wissen die schon lange aber die wollen es nicht wahr haben... desto elter die dann werden desto mehr öffnen sie dann ihre augen und merken es, die meisten aber nie
> 
> der Kindergarten geht bis zum 18ten lebensjahr dann sagen sich viele möchte gern gangsta's, wiso soll ich so weiterlebe wenn mich nimand so akzeptiert? und die das nicht merken sind einach nur zurückgeblieben und kommen nicht voran im leben
> 
> hip hop aus der kategorie NR.1 ist einfach nur schrott scheisse und billig und muss ich sagen sollte sofort abgeschaffen werden, denn auf asoziales gerede kann man voll verzichten!!! aber sowas wie in der Kategorie NR.2 kann bleiben habe nichts dagegen


Sorry, langsam wird es mir echt zu viel. Ich meine, was ist das?! Du hast keine Ahnung und krakeelst hier rum wie nichts anderes. Na ja...


blooooooody schrieb:


> zu deinem pech habe ich nie hip hop gehört (mit ausnahme fata 4) denn ich fand es schon immer scheisse und ich werde es auch weiterhin scheisse finden...


Bestimmt nicht unser Pech, dass du das nicht hörst. Und du findest es scheisse? Öh, Wayne? Geht es in diesem Thread um dich?




Ich muss sagen, ich habe mir echt die Finger aus der Hand getippt. Ich hoffe, ihr lest das alles jetzt mal durch.
Anbei noch ein paar Songs. Hört sie euch an!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U9UI-m-Qd8s
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=57athY1a0nU
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oy-nqyfR_w4
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cASLfP6mkC0
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Yzx3t7RBYU
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lkZSoPctfPE
Entweder gefällts euch, oder nicht. Aber das soll nicht heissen, dass es andere nicht hören dürfen.

Wenn es noch etwas zu besprechen gibt, PN an mich, oder ich stehe gerne hier zu Verfügung.
Ach ja, Flames esse ich gerne zum Dessert.


----------



## Skatero (26. Dezember 2008)

Bei einem gebe ich dir Recht. Fort Minor ist gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ist eigentlich fast die einzige Hip Hop Band die ich höre.


----------



## Maladin (26. Dezember 2008)

Es gibt richtig guten Hip Hop. Doch die guten Tracks leiden unter dem Gesamtimage der Szene und einigen wenigen Idioten. Mir selbst kommt die Galle regelmäßig hoch, wenn ich die Bling Bling 9mm Rapper sehe mit ihrem "Woah ich bin der Beste überhaupt und am liebsten esse ich goldenen Reis und erschiesse alle anderen".

Ich mag den Latino Rap ala Cypress Hill - schöne Texte und eingehende Rhytmen.

/wink maladin


----------



## Saytan (26. Dezember 2008)

Banload schrieb:


> Let's go! Ich selber muss sagen, Hopper sind sehr agressiv. Sind sie? Ja, sind sie. Aber warum? Ich selber bezeuge, dass ich zur höher gebildeten Schicht gehöre, die Hopper sind. Das muss ja nichts heissen oder? Oder doch? Genau das ist das Problem. Kaum sieht der normale Bürger einen solchen Hopper über die Strasse laufen, erklingen selbst bei Zurückhaltung im hintersten Gehirnwinkel Laute wie "Was ist denn das wieder für einer?" "Oh mein Gott, schau dir den an."
> Aber das ist nicht nur bei euren Hoppern so, auch bei jedem anderen der sich auffällig kleidet.
> Nun der Punkt: Jedem der das missfällt, sollte ernsthaft einen Psychiater aufsuchen. Ich wende in meiner ganzen Rede keine Ironie an.
> Denn das ist der sogenannte "*Style*"! Sicher schon mal gehört, oder?
> ...


Also zuerst:ja flamet mich wegen dem kopieren des textes^^


so zum thema:fort minor ist einfach nur genial da kann man nicht sagen
aber dieses amerikanische hip hop also 50 cent snoop dogg was weiss ich das ist icht mehr so "krass" oder sonstwas
das ist nur noch :make money,drive cheap cars and buy bitches

bushido und sido haben keine ahnung,aber ich wohne in berlin und die meisten hier machen nicht mehr so auf "ghetto" wie alle denken.Bushido ist für die ne witzfigur und sido wird auch nur aus spaß gehört.Natürlich gibt es ausnahmen.Aber die meisten hören das niht wegen "ghetto".
Aber warum kleiden sie sich dan so?oder sprechen diesen slang?
Die kleidung dient oft mehr zmu style bzw männlich sein oder whatever bei den mädchen zu gefallen
der slang it von den immigranten famillien bei denen die knider nicht so gut deutsch lernen oder so

Ich selber höre keinen amerikanischen hip hop ausser fot minor bzw paar alte eminem songs

ich höre deutschrap(natürlich nicht nur)
Darunter sind fler
Massiv
K.I.Z
sharief
automatikk
und selbst diese ganzen rapper machen nicht nur ghetto ghetto blabla nicht nur ein lied anhören nud ein bild machen massiv z.b. macht viele gefühlvolle lieder oder lieder die einne ansprechen wo nicht einmal ghetto drin vor kommt!Oder ficken usw
wird keiner kennen egal und ich hab auch picaldi jeans oder eine alpha jacke und trage oft einen boxerschnitt aber natürlich auch "normale" klamotten.
udn ja ich bin ausländer aber das muss nicht gleich heißen das wenn man mich auf der straße sieht gleich scheiße ein ausländer und noch ghetto schnell weg.Eigentlich werd ich oft nett angesprochen und das sogar von älteren leuten.Und ich komm auch mit allen anderen klar.Und meine anderen kumpel sind incht anders.Oft werden sie von alten menschen oder überhaupt andere mit einem lächeln auf dem gesicht angesprochen z.b. wo diese nud diese straße ist das und das restaurant etc.
Ich stimme dir nicht zu mit dem auf der straße haben leute angst vor dir.


----------



## Camô (27. Dezember 2008)

blooooooody schrieb:


> NR.1 denn primitiven und pervesen hip-hop dazu gehört vorallem sido, bushido, eminem, 50cent, wu tang clan und so weiter
> 
> NR.2 sind die unterhaltsamen und Vernünftigen gute beispiele sind gehören dazu DIE FANTA 4 und FETTES BROT




Du kategorisierst den aus deiner Sicht "guten" HipHop. Er soll bestenfalls unterhalten ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Von 50 Cent halte ich rein gar nichts, da geb ich dir Recht, aber Eminem im gleichen Atemzug zu nennen, bloß weil er (Und Dr. Dre) seine Entdecker waren? Insbesondere Eminem schafft es wie kein Zweiter melancholische ("Cleaning out my closet"), direkte ("The Way I Am") aber auch unterhaltsame ("Without me") Songs zu schreiben. 

Wu-tang-Clan hat einige Größen des Genres hervorgebracht. RZA beispielsweise hat vor einigen Jahren zusammen mit Xavier Naidoo einen Hit rausgebracht in Deutschland.

Sido ist Geschmackssache, zusammen mit Aggro Berlin finde ich ihn nicht allzu gut. Mit "Herz" in diesem Jahr, hat er jedoch ein gutes Lied geschrieben, welches durchaus gekonnt pikante Themen wie Untreue, Prostitution und Drogenkonsum behandelt - allerdings ohne dem Zuhörer seine (Sidos) Meinung aufzudrücken. Wie man damit umgeht, bleibt Jedem selbst überlassen und regt somit zum Nachdenken an.

Bushidos Songs sind ein wenig stereotyp geworden, allerdings wagt er auch ungewöhnliche Compilations. Mit Karel Gott brachte er einen Song heraus, der mir persönlich zwar nicht gefällt, der jedoch seine Charakterstärke und Konsequenz hervorhob. MTV weigerte sich, den Song zu zeigen, da er "an der Zielgruppe vorbeiginge". Ich weiß leider nicht genau, was Bushido dann sagte, aber er drohte (glaube ich) MTV, seine nachfolgenden Songs dem Sender nicht freizustellen, sofern sie ihre Entscheidung nicht zurückziehen.
Seinen Wortwitz und seine, nennen wir es mal Ghettointelligenz, bewies er oftmals bei Kerner und anderen seriösen Sendungen. Er polarisiert, ist aber auf keinen Fall ein dummer Mensch.

Fanta 4 und Fettes Brot sind Spaßhopper. Sie sind mir symphatisch, aber diese berühmte Message vermitteln sie nicht. Besonders Fettes Brot kommt bei mir mit Songs wie "Bettina - zieh dir bitte etwas an" nicht an. An die Klasse früherer Lieder wie "Jein" kommen sie nicht mehr an.


----------



## Darkdisi (27. Dezember 2008)

blooooooody schrieb:


> ich habe jetzt nicht alles gelesen ^^ das sind echt zuviele seiten
> 
> aber nach meienr meinung gibt es ja 2 arten von hip-hop, rap und solchen schrott
> 
> ...



Genau das meine Ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich meine Ich sag ja auch nich du hast ne ver**** musikrichtung gehört verboten!!!!!
Das ist doch jedem das Seine Ich höre Hip Hop der andere Rock und der 3 Goth...
Man sollte keinen wegen seiner Musikrichtung blöd abstempeln, da es Geschmacksache ist
Und wie Sich jeder Kleidet ist auch sein Ding, Er soll Sich ja wohl fühlen in seinen Klamotten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Peace  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blooooooody (27. Dezember 2008)

gerade mal an die leute die gesagt habe das es hier nicht um mich geht muss ich recht geben, denn es geht hier um meine Meinung und um eure eigene meinung die ihr oft nicht habt

und kat. NR.1 heisst nicht das es NUR an der wortwahl liebt sondern am ganzen text wil jeder MÖCHTEGERN HOPPER der grösste sein will und darum muss man beleidigen, andere niedermachen und frauen verachten... das geht doch auch anderst!!!! 

und das man immer nur immer Bushido, Sido, 50 Cent aufzählt bei solchen sachen ist ja klar... die kennt einfach nun mal jeder ich meine, viele können nicht einmal was mit D12, Stress, Bligg, Dacav, Grandmaster Flash and the Furious Five, Ludacris oder mit DMX was anfangen.... viele wissen nicht einmal wer Coolio ist, nicht mal die, sie sich als MÖCHTEGERN HOPPERN darstellen!!!!


----------



## Kamui Shiro (27. Dezember 2008)

Rap und Hip hop sind cool nur aggro berlin und sowas muss echt net sein 
Gangsta Rap ist kein richtiger Rap


----------



## Cassaya (27. Dezember 2008)

also mein hass auf diese musikrichting beschränkt sich eigentlich auf einige wenige situationen. und zwar die, wo irgendwelche kiddys wieder der meinung sind ihre grottige musik in noch grottigerer handylautsprecherqualität quer durch die gesammte straßenbahn/gegend verbreiten zu müssen. 
es würde mich auch stören, wenn es techno, deutsche schlager oder jegliche andere musikrichtung wäre (selbst bei metal, was ich selber höhre, würde es mich stören, denn die tonqualität vom handy ist schon ohrenkrebsverdächtig) aber es sind nunmal zu 99,99% hip-hopper die sowas machen.


----------



## Banload (27. Dezember 2008)

blooooooody schrieb:


> gerade mal an die leute die gesagt habe das es hier nicht um mich geht muss ich recht geben, denn es geht hier um meine Meinung und um eure eigene meinung die ihr oft nicht habt
> 
> und kat. NR.1 heisst nicht das es NUR an der wortwahl liebt sondern am ganzen text wil jeder MÖCHTEGERN HOPPER der grösste sein will und darum muss man beleidigen, andere niedermachen und frauen verachten... das geht doch auch anderst!!!!
> 
> und das man immer nur immer Bushido, Sido, 50 Cent aufzählt bei solchen sachen ist ja klar... die kennt einfach nun mal jeder ich meine, viele können nicht einmal was mit D12, Stress, Bligg, Dacav, Grandmaster Flash and the Furious Five, Ludacris oder mit DMX was anfangen.... viele wissen nicht einmal wer Coolio ist, nicht mal die, sie sich als MÖCHTEGERN HOPPERN darstellen!!!!


Doch klar kennen jene, die Ahnung haben, Coolio. Eben so Eazy-E, Method Man und die ganzen Genies.
Nun muss ich sagen, wer etwas gegen 50 Cent hat, egal wie scheisse er jetzt sein mag, hat ABSOLUT KEINE AHNUNG.
Glaubt ihr, Dre sucht einfach Spacken aus, die nur auf Hustler machen? Sicher nicht, ihr kennt ja Dre's Skills.
Ebenso brillant wie 50 (ja, er kann was! Seht seine Hooks an) ist Eminem (der schwere Erinnerungen an seine Jugenzeit hegt, wissen auch nur wenige) The Game und Snoop sowieso, der mit Funk Rap euer ganzes Bligg, Stress und Ludacriszeugs dominiert hat.
Wenn ihr glaubt, ihr seid cool mit solchen Typen, na dann...
Cool seid ihr, wenn ihr die geilen Undergroundtypen hört.
Siehe: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rRoKUeKl9Oo http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vfJXhenyt1U
DAS hat Style


----------



## Ps3 Vs Xbox 360 (27. Dezember 2008)

Ihr seit nur Cool wen ihr euch Franz Rap Rein Zieht


----------



## Tabuno (27. Dezember 2008)

Ps3 schrieb:


> Ihr sei*d* nur Cool wen ihr euch Franz Rap Rein Zieht


www.seidseit.de


----------



## Banload (27. Dezember 2008)

Ps3 schrieb:


> Ihr seit nur Cool wen ihr euch Franz Rap Rein Zieht


Sagt der, der Blood ist... (sry)


----------



## Ren-Alekz (27. Dezember 2008)

tss neulich ein typisches mädel kennengelernt deren musikrichtung wohl in richtung "alles normale" ging

haben uns nett unterhalten und ganz gut verstanden, ich ziehe keine hopper klamotten an aber bei genaueren hinsehen könnte man vllt sehen dass der stil doch richtung hip-hop ging...sie sprach mich darauf an ob ich hip-hop hören würde und betonte zugleich dass sie alle hip-hopper einfach nur hasst...

ich sagte ernst gemeint: jop ich bin ein leidenschaftlicher hip-hop fan aber ehr auf englisch...plötzlich änderte sich die art wie sie mich ansah, so ein herrabwirkender blick.. und wandte sich kurz danach einfach weg weil ihr wohl kein gesrpächsthema einfiel

...tja und von solchen leuten wimmelt es fast überall...und trotzdem werde ich mich nie und nimmer ändern oder anpassen nur weil es zuviele dumme leute gibt die sich für schlauer halten wie die meisten hip-hop hasser die kaum hopper kennen aber sich trotzdem schon ne strickte meinung gebildet haben


----------



## blooooooody (27. Dezember 2008)

Ps3 schrieb:


> Ihr seit nur Cool wen ihr euch Franz Rap Rein Zieht




xD zu deinem pech ist STRESS ein schweizer... bloss weil wer französisch spricht kommt man noch lange nicht aus frankreich, ebenso ist es mit italienisch


----------



## Saytan (27. Dezember 2008)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> tss neulich ein typisches mädel kennengelernt deren musikrichtung wohl in richtung "alles normale" ging
> 
> haben uns nett unterhalten und ganz gut verstanden, ich ziehe keine hopper klamotten an aber bei genaueren hinsehen könnte man vllt sehen dass der stil doch richtung hip-hop ging...sie sprach mich darauf an ob ich hip-hop hören würde und betonte zugleich dass sie alle hip-hopper einfach nur hasst...
> 
> ...


jop ,bei mir merkt man auch sofort das ich mehr hip hop höre weil ich diesen "berliner"-style trag,naja die meisten mädchen mögens nicht.Wenn du dan aber "normal" antanzt sofort rummachen aber früher oder später finden sie wieder raus das du proll/hopper bist ^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (27. Dezember 2008)

Tja, das nennt man dann "Natürliche Selektion" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chiaxoxo (27. Dezember 2008)

schonmal was von musik geschmack gehört?!

jeder hat einen anderen assozial ist sich cool zu fühlen weil man HARTEN METALLL!!!! hört und alles andere zu verurteilen


----------



## blooooooody (28. Dezember 2008)

chiaxoxo schrieb:


> schonmal was von musik geschmack gehört?!
> 
> jeder hat einen anderen assozial ist sich cool zu fühlen weil man HARTEN METALLL!!!! hört und alles andere zu verurteilen



ich find das schön, das DU dich als assozial bezeichnest ^^ dann müssen wir das nicht mehr tun^^ 

du redest von geschmack und verachtes andere? was ist das für ein witz...

übringens der satz "jeder hat einen anderen assozial ist sich cool zu fühlen weil man HARTEN METALLL!!!! hört und alles andere zu verurteilen" ergibt irgendwie keinen sinn ^^

aber so: "jeder hat einen anderen! assozial ist, sich cool zu fühlen weil man HARTEN METALLL hört und alles andere zu verurteilen!!!" ergibt jedenfalls irgendwie einen sinn...

ist doch schon komisch wenn man in wiederworte lebt ???


----------



## Terrorsatan (28. Dezember 2008)

90% der Mädchen wollen BILL---> Also Emo-Schminke raus und ran an den Speck ( im wahrsten sinne des wortes xD )


----------



## Ps3 Vs Xbox 360 (29. Dezember 2008)

blooooooody schrieb:


> xD zu deinem pech ist STRESS ein schweizer... bloss weil wer französisch spricht kommt man noch lange nicht aus frankreich, ebenso ist es mit italienisch


Stress ? pfff der macht nur kack musik das ist kein Hip-hop sonder Schwuchtel hop ^^ 


ich rede ihr von BOOBA,SINIK,ROHFF und SNIPER!


----------



## Selor Kiith (29. Dezember 2008)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> 90% der Mädchen wollen BILL---> Also Emo-Schminke raus und ran an den Speck ( im wahrsten sinne des wortes xD )



90% der Mädchen unter 12...


----------



## Razyl (29. Dezember 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> 90% der Mädchen unter 12...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Selor... wolltest du net schlafen?...^^


----------



## David (29. Dezember 2008)

Ps3 schrieb:


> Stress ? pfff der macht nur kack musik das ist kein Hip-hop sonder Schwuchtel hop ^^
> 
> 
> ich rede ihr von BOOBA,SINIK,ROHFF und SNIPER!


Und da macht sich HipHop mal wieder peinlich.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blooooooody (29. Dezember 2008)

David schrieb:


> Und da macht sich HipHop mal wieder peinlich.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




du sagst es 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

es kommt mir so vor das nur hipedihopper in wiederworte leben   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mike bell (30. Dezember 2008)

OOOOOCH WIE SCHAAAADE ;-)




Deutscher Gangster Rap


" 19.04.2004 - 08.09.2008 "

Nach kurzer, schwerer Krankheit ging am 8. September
der deutsche Gangster - Rap von uns . Im April 2004
durch den Erfolg von Sido´s "Mein Block"
geboren, eiferte er seinem amerikanischen Bruder lange
erfolgreich nach. Als jetzt aber kurz hintereinander
der Rapper Sido neben Detlef D Soost in der
Popstars-Jury Platz nahm und der Rapper Bushido eine
Bohlen-artige Biografie über Kleinmädchensorgen
veröffentlichte, fehlte dem geschwächten Gangster-Rap
die Kraft, sich von diesem Imageschaden zu erholen.
Der
deutsche Gangster-Rap wurde nur vier jahre alt.Er war
ein guter Junge. 



ICH PERSÖNLICH HASSE SO NEN VERBLÖDETEN SCHWACHSINN AN ANGEBLICHER MUSIK ! HIP ODER HOP WIRD NIEMALS MUSIK SEIN !


----------



## Abell (30. Dezember 2008)

Ich höre hauptsächlich Gothic Rock/Metal, aber eine übermässige Abneigung gegen andere Musikrichtungen habe ich eigentlich nicht (wobei ich volkstümliche Musik dann doch schon ziemlich erschreckend finde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ). Die ist mir zu egal - wenn ich was nicht hören will, dann hör ichs mir einfach nicht an.

Wenn ich im übrigen diesen Beitrag nicht gelesen hätte, wär mir auch niemals aufgefallen, dass MMOler einen übermässigen Hass gegenüber Hip Hop empfinden...


----------



## Wizzle (30. September 2009)

Ich persönlich denke das viele Leute nur die Oberfläche von Hiphop kenne, und das ist eben diese oberharte Masche , Hiphop geht, genauso wie viele Musikrichtungen auch in verschiedene Facetten auf.  Aber Klischees sind leider weit verbreitet, ja Teenager laufen wie Rapper durch die Gegend, aber nur um aufzuffallen oder um ihren Idolen nach zu eifern. So verhalten sich aber auch Anhänger anderer Musikrichtungen auch, ob es Goths Raver oder Metaller sind, die letzteren drei werden aber immer von den Hoppern angegriffen, genauso ist es umgekehrt Metal/Rock kann man nicht mit Hiphop/RnB vergleichen, dazu sind sie zu verschieden. Wer nur Sido und Bushido kennt und über Hiphop diskutieren will, hat schon verloren. Ich habe/musste viel Metal hören (ja mein Brüderchen wie er sich eine Metalfreudin hatte, Zimmernachbar, ich habe viel gute Musik aber auch viele gehört die einfach nur unverständlich ins Mikro krakehlt haben, die könnte man jetzt jetzt veralgemeinernd für die ganze Musik nehmen...) Sooll jeder hören was er will und anziehen was er will JEDEM DAS SEINE  (ja das soll man nicht sagen ist aber so).


----------



## Rhokan (30. September 2009)

Wizzle schrieb:


> Ich persönlich denke das viele Leute nur die Oberfläche von Hiphop kenne, und das ist eben diese oberharte Masche , Hiphop geht, genauso wie viele Musikrichtungen auch in verschiedene Facetten auf.
> [.................]
> Sooll jeder hören was er will und anziehen was er will JEDEM DAS SEINE  (ja das soll man nicht sagen ist aber so).



Ich glaube jeder halbswegs vernünftige Mensch weiss das man HipHop nicht nur auf Bushido und Co verallgemeinern kann, aber ich denke genau diese, von Verbreitung und Bekanntheit oberste Schicht ist auch genau die, die hier von vielen so abgelehnt wird.


----------



## TheGui (30. September 2009)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> Ich weiß es leider auch nicht...
> 
> Ich denke , die Metaller haben so einen hass auf Hip Hop , da es eben keine ,,mit instrumenten gemachte Musik,, ist.


Neeee, weil es keine mit HIRN gemacht musik ist!


----------



## Rhokan (30. September 2009)

> Neeee, weil es keine mit HIRN gemacht musik ist!



Ich würde sagen, beides zu gleichen Teilen
(bitte meine(n) andere(n) Post(s) mit einbeziehen)


----------



## Reflox (30. September 2009)

Ganz einfach: Weil die meisten die ich sehe unter den Hip Hopern einfach nur das im Hirn haben:

/Prügeln/jo mann alda/ey/nigga/was fickste mich an?/hu-ensohn/rap/fluchen/krazzer böhser gangsta/

Und dann nerven sie mit ihrer Aussprache:  Gehen wir Laden.


----------



## dragon1 (30. September 2009)

Die, die Hiphop wirklich "hassen" sind looser, mitlaeufer die unter metalern cool sein wollen.
Ich mag kein gangsterrap, aber hiphop kann toll sein, youtobe`d mal Step up (Linkin Park)


----------



## Benrok (30. September 2009)

Wie dieser ganze Thread nur so vor Vorurteilen trieft ...
Es gibt "Hopper" die sind nett und welche die sinds nicht.
Dasselbe gilt für Metaller und alle anderen !


----------



## Ohrensammler (30. September 2009)

Cornflakes schrieb:


> Seit ich angefangen hab MMO's zu spielen(anfang Sommer 2007) ist mir der extreme hass auf Hip Hopper aufgefallen



Nun, mein Gutester da unterliegst du einem Irrtum.
Offensichtlich hast du, bevor du angefangen hast MMO zu spielen nicht genau aufgepasst.

Es ist keineswegs so, dass speziell MMOler Hopper hassen.
Richtig ist vielmehr, Menschen aus alles Berufs-, Bildungs-, Sozial- und Alterschichten hassen Hopper!

Daraus resultieren genau 2 Fragen.

Frage 1) Mit was hassen sie Hopper
Antwort: Mit recht!!

Frage 2) Warum hassen sie Hopper?
Antwort: Was sonst soll man mit Leute machen, die ihren Zeit damit verplempern rythmischem Stottern zuzuhören, wobei es darum geht wie schlimm doch die Zustände in South LA sind und wer der allergemeinste Unhold und Schuft ist.

Das Menschen Hopper hassen ist so normal wie der Tag- und Nachtwechsel, das Wasser nass ist und das Emos von Tempo gesponsert werden!


----------



## dragon1 (1. Oktober 2009)

Wenn ich Ohrchen nicht kennen wuerde, wuerd ich denken es war ernst gemeint.
Es WAR doch ironie, oder )= ?


----------



## Natar (1. Oktober 2009)

wieso?
tjo, 90 % der mmo'ler haben ihre jungfräulichkeit bisher mit erfolg erhalten oder sie im horizontalen gewerbe gelassen

die hiphopler mit ihren chickas sind halt ihre freindbilder, verständlich oder?

ach, wurde schon gesagt?

ok, bin weg


----------



## LordofDemons (1. Oktober 2009)

natar schafts eindrucksvoll bisher von ihm verfassten müll durch noch größeren müll zu ersetzten unglaublich Oo


----------



## Natar (1. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> natar schafts eindrucksvoll bisher von ihm verfassten müll durch noch größeren müll zu ersetzten unglaublich Oo



mobbing!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber dass du mich bisher nicht auf igno gesetzt hast wundert mich schon ein bisschen


----------



## Ohrensammler (1. Oktober 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Es WAR doch ironie, oder )= ?



wer weiß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (1. Oktober 2009)

Natar schrieb:


> mobbing!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


warum sollte ich hab ja sonst keinen den ich flamen könnte


----------



## Natar (1. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> warum sollte ich hab ja sonst keinen den ich flamen könnte



ah so ist das
gut, ich werde mich hüten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alion (1. Oktober 2009)

Da hat aber jemand einen ganz Staubigen Thred ausgegraben.

Bei mir in der Stammkneipe gib es eine Jukebox, also ein Automat bei dem man für ein bisschen Geld Musik wählen kann. Dabei lädt das Ding auch Lieder aus dem Internet herunter. Also darauf sind gut über 20'000 Lieder wenn nicht mehr.
Oftmals läuft Hip Hop. Mein Kollegenkreis und ich tolerieren das, wählen aber auch mal ein Metallied schauen aber, dass es sich immer Abwechselt. Es gibt aber immer ein paar Idioten die einem gleich doof anmachen wenn man etwas wählen will. Meist kommen dann Argumente wie: "Eure Musik läuft viel mehr als unsere" oder "wir haben da Geld rein geworfen Finger weg". Das hat schon oft zu Stress, manchmal auch zu Prügelszenen geführt. Neben uns sind auch immer noch ein paar andere Metalheads in der Bar. Ich habe aber noch nie einen Metalhead aufstehen sehen und sich bei einem Hopper über die Musik beschweren.
Woher kommt also mein "Hass" auf Hip Hop? Ich haben einfach viel zu viele schlechte Erfahrungen mit den Leuten aus dieser Scene gemacht.


----------



## Sascha_BO (1. Oktober 2009)

Alion schrieb:


> [...] Es gibt aber immer ein paar Idioten die einem gleich doof anmachen wenn man etwas wählen will. Meist kommen dann Argumente wie: "Eure Musik läuft viel mehr als unsere" oder "wir haben da Geld rein geworfen Finger weg". Das hat schon oft zu Stress, manchmal auch zu Prügelszenen geführt. Neben uns sind auch immer noch ein paar andere Metalheads in der Bar. Ich habe aber noch nie einen Metalhead aufstehen sehen und sich bei einem Hopper über die Musik beschweren. [...]


Ohne gleich alle Hoppser über einen Kamm scheren zu wollen, aber das ist halt ihr Problem... im Rudel müssen sie scheinbar zwanghaft den Coolen raushängen lassen um die von *Natar* ins Spiel gebrachten Chickas zu beeindrucken oder um vor ihren Kumpels als Oberhopp dazustehen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Wenn dann noch der "Erzfeind" mit seiner echten Musik daher kommt und diese laut abspielt.......


----------



## Natar (1. Oktober 2009)

Alion schrieb:


> Da hat aber jemand einen ganz Staubigen Thred ausgegraben.
> 
> Bei mir in der Stammkneipe gib es eine Jukebox, also ein Automat bei dem man für ein bisschen Geld Musik wählen kann. Dabei lädt das Ding auch Lieder aus dem Internet herunter. Also darauf sind gut über 20'000 Lieder wenn nicht mehr.
> Oftmals läuft Hip Hop. Mein Kollegenkreis und ich tolerieren das, wählen aber auch mal ein Metallied schauen aber, dass es sich immer Abwechselt. Es gibt aber immer ein paar Idioten die einem gleich doof anmachen wenn man etwas wählen will. Meist kommen dann Argumente wie: "Eure Musik läuft viel mehr als unsere" oder "wir haben da Geld rein geworfen Finger weg". Das hat schon oft zu Stress, manchmal auch zu Prügelszenen geführt. Neben uns sind auch immer noch ein paar andere Metalheads in der Bar. Ich habe aber noch nie einen Metalhead aufstehen sehen und sich bei einem Hopper über die Musik beschweren.
> Woher kommt also mein "Hass" auf Hip Hop? Ich haben einfach viel zu viele schlechte Erfahrungen mit den Leuten aus dieser Scene gemacht.



ich denke man muss noch zwischen hip-hoppern unterscheiden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich komme ebenfalls aus dem aargau, und hatte auch lange zeit eine gewisse "verachtung" gegen hip-hoper. Ständig wiederholende Pöbeleien, Schlägereien, Anfeindungen etc ;P
Nur waren diese eher aus dem Balkangebiet. Ich möchte nicht auf fremdenfeindliche Art und weise hier schreiben, aber leider gibt es für mich da noch einen Unterschied. Das jene aggresiver sind etc. hat aber nichts mit hip-hop an sich zu tun.
Es gibt auch wirklich nette und chillige hiphopper, deren bekanntschaft ich machen durfte, jedoch waren diese fast ausgiebig "schweizer", nicht nur vom papier her.

@ Sascha: so fett bin ich allerdings auch nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dalai (1. Oktober 2009)

Geht es in diesem Thread darum, möglichst viele Vorurteile über andere Musikrichtungen aufzuzählen?

Hört auf alle HipHopper in den gleichen Topf zu werfen, genau wie beim Metal gibt es sehr viele verschiedene HipHop Richtungen, da ist halt nicht jeder gleich, das jemand, der vielleicht nur recht agressiven Rap hört einen grösseren Hass auf Metal hat als jemand, der "Kuschel-Rap" (gibt wahrscheinlich bessere Bezeichnungen für solche Musik, ich meine etwas ruhigeren Rap mit gewaltfreien Texten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) hat vielleicht weniger Gewaltpotential und Hass.


----------



## Alion (1. Oktober 2009)

Natar schrieb:


> ich denke man muss noch zwischen hip-hoppern unterscheiden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich will hier niemanden in einen Topf werfen. Ich sage nicht, dass alle Hip Hopper doof sind. Ganz im gegen teil ein paar sehr gute Kollegen von mit hören Hip Hopp.
Leute die in der Schweiz leben, aber aus dem Balkangebiet komme hören vorwiegend Hip Hopp. Zumindest habe ich da einige Erfahrung gemacht.  Aber immer und überall gibt es ausnahmen. Ich kenne genau einen Metalhead der aus dem Balkan kommt.


----------



## Silenzz (1. Oktober 2009)

Natar schrieb:


> ich denke man muss noch zwischen hip-hoppern unterscheiden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



/Sign

Der wahre Hopper, rennt mit ner zu großen Hose rum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (sowie ich, aber nichtmehr so oft wie früher, seitdem ich gemerkt hab dass das bei mädels doch nich sooo gut ankommt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) nem Southpole-Shirt, abgetretenen Fubu-Schuhen und ner New-Era und der macht zu 90% keinen einfach so dumm an.

Der Fake-Hopper, und hasst mich jetzt alle als Rassisten wenn ihr wollt, hat zu 90% nen Immigrations-Hintergrund, hat nur G-Star Sachen an und denkt er wär der King hier. Der Fake-Hopper pöbelt euch auch zu 1000% an, achtet einfach mal wie der sich kleidet etc. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und so ganz nebenbei, a.) ich bin Engländer b.) Die typen hören warscheinlich eh nur Bushido, Sido, und die ganzen Untergrund-Kanacken-Rapper (so bezeichnen die sich ja selbst...)  die sie ach so toll finden und keinen echten Hip-Hop wie Olli Banjo, Jonesmann, (ich würde gerne Azad dazuzählen aber geht leider nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) Chakuza etc., auch Curse und Sammy Deluxe fallen ja eigentlich darunter oder?

Mein Senf dazu

Gruß Silenzz


----------



## Sascha_BO (1. Oktober 2009)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Der wahre Hopper, rennt mit ner zu großen Hose rum
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Was bist denn Du für ein "wahrer Hopper" wenn Du das "wahre Hopperoutfit" ablegst nur weil die Mädels nicht mehr soooo drauf abfahren? Oder soll das heißen, der "wahre Hopper" ist der, der -um den Mädels zu gefallen- jedem (Hopper-)Trend nachrennt und bei Bedarf wieder fallen läßt nur weil SIE es so will?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silenzz (1. Oktober 2009)

Sascha_BO schrieb:


> Was bist denn Du für ein "wahrer Hopper" wenn Du das "wahre Hopperoutfit" ablegst nur weil die Mädels nicht mehr soooo drauf abfahren? Oder soll das heißen, der "wahre Hopper" ist der, der -um den Mädels zu gefallen- jedem (Hopper-)Trend nachrennt und bei Bedarf wieder fallen läßt nur weil SIE es so will?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Darum gings in meinem Post nicht, tut mir leid, wenn ich mich nicht klar genug ausgedrückt hab, was ich damit sagen wollte ist folgendes:
Es sind nicht die Hopper die jeden anpöbeln sondern viel mehr die Assi's die bestimmt keine Hopper sind. Und ich denk mal die meisten Hopper haben es inzwischen satt, immer mit anderen Leuten in einen Topf geworfen zu werden, mit denen sie eigentlich gar nicht in Verbindung stehn....


----------



## Ohrensammler (1. Oktober 2009)

dalai schrieb:


> genau wie beim Metal gibt es sehr viele verschiedene HipHop Richtungen,



Dass ist mir auch schon aufgefallen.
Mann kann HipHop in drei Richtungen unterteilen

- elend nervötetend
- sinnlos langweilig
- vollständig überflüssig

Berichtigt mich, sollte ich eine der Stilrichtungen vergessen haben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dalai (1. Oktober 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Dass ist mir auch schon aufgefallen.
> Mann kann HipHop in drei Richtungen unterteilen
> 
> - elend nervötetend
> ...



Kannst du mir deine Telefonnummer geben? Denn wenn mir mal danach ist, eine sinnlose Diskussion ohne irgendeine Art von sinnvollen Argumenten zu führen, kann ich dann einfach dich anrufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## skeggmikill (1. Oktober 2009)

Hast nicht Angst, dass er dir dann ein Ohr abkaut und es seiner Sammlung beifügt?!


----------



## Gauloises24 (1. Oktober 2009)

Dracun schrieb:


> I werds mal versuchen zu beantworten^^
> 
> 
> 1. Die *MEISTEN* Hopper sind kleine, pickelige, mega-gangsta-coole Kiddies die meinen sie wären die größten
> ...



Also ganz ehrlich, selten so einen Schwachsinn gelesen. Genau das regt mich auf, wenn Leute wie du meinen sie müssten hier ihre "das sagen aber alle meine Freunde"-Meinung hinterlassen...Der Musikgeschmack hat mal rein gar nichts mit dem von dir gesagten zu tun. 

Zu 1.: Gibt beim Metal genau so kleine picklige Kids, nur eben mit langen Haaren und Slayer Tshit, die meinen sie wären die größten in dem schon mit 12 geraucht und gesoffen wird
Zu 2.: DU bist hier respektlos und beleidigend gegenüber "den meisten" Hoppern, bist nur anscheinend zu beschränkt um es zu merken.
zu 3.: Du schaust zu viel Fernsehen...die Jugend wird auch ohne den HipHop immer ihre eigene Sprache haben!

Sich über Geschmäcker zu streiten und dann auch noch so dreißt-dämlich zu argumentieren ist nur die logische Konsequenz eines naiven und sehr beeinflussbaren Menschen.
Meine Meinung dazu.


----------



## Wizzle (1. Oktober 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Dass ist mir auch schon aufgefallen.
> Mann kann HipHop in drei Richtungen unterteilen
> 
> - elend nervötetend
> ...






Ey du bist die dämlichste Person die ich je gesehen hab hast keine AHnung von Hiphop/Rap aber must deien Schmu dazu geben. Wenn ich dein Postig so lese würde ich eigentlich daruf schießen das su dich auf so lausigen Schreimetal beziehst für  den Metalfans  sich so schämen.

Schneid dir am besten deine Ohren ab und stopf sie dir in den Mund soviel Scheiße kann man echt nicht verzapfen...(Der Bann ist mir das Wert).







Ihr solltet echt mal die Hintergründe beleuchten, in Migrations und Ärmeren Gegenden wird meistes Hiphop gehört, man erlebt viel oder meißt das wo drüber die Rapper so texten, die Jungen Menschen können sich besser mit Bushido, SIdo etc iidentifizieren und/oder sehen sie als Vorbilder, und diesen macht man nach, man imtiert ihre Ausprache( oder man ist Ausländer oder ein ungebildeter Deutscher) und trägt die Klamotten. Aber das tun die lieben Metals,Gothics Raver und Rocker auch oder ??? Nun kommt das Umfeld hinzu das die Leute ziemlich Asozial oder Ungehobelt macht, Ausländer (besonders die aus Osmanischen Gefilden)  fiden Jungen mit langen Harren nunmal eigenartig/sehen sie als Homosexuelle an, ich glaube echt deas hier viele in dunklen Klamotten mit längerer Mähne schonmal "darauf angesprochen" wurden oder verarscht wurden, genauso müssen sich die Hopper das gefallen lassen.  

Das Metal in höheren Bevölkerungsschichten und Hiphop in unteren gehört wird möchte ich gern mal in den Raum schmeißen (zumidest wasr ich HS und hatte nur eine Metalfan in der Klasse , verstand mich immer mit ihm und er hatte seine Freunde alle aufm Gym).


Ich beziehe mich auf meine Erlebnise aus meiner Jugend, ich persönlich komme aus der unteren Mittelschicht, habe aber meine Freizeit mit Ausländern und ärmeren deutschen verbracht.,, da ich "Nur" eine Hauptschule besucht habe. und lasse in diesem Text  meine Erfahrungen mit ihnen und der Sichtung von Metalheads einfließenj. Ich glaube das viele negative Erfahrungen gemacht haben und im Buffed,Wowofftopic forum etc etc ihren Frust ablassen.


----------



## Skatero (1. Oktober 2009)

Wizzle schrieb:


> Ey du bist die dämlichste Person die ich je gesehen hab hast keine AHnung von Hiphop/Rap aber must deien Schmu dazu geben. Wenn ich dein Postig so lese würde ich eigentlich daruf schießen das su dich auf so lausigen Schreimetal beziehst für  den Metalfans  sich so schämen.
> 
> Schneid dir am besten deine Ohren ab und stopf sie dir in den Mund soviel Scheiße kann man echt nicht verzapfen...(Der Bann ist mir das Wert).


Wer weiss, ob er es wirklich so ernst meint...


----------



## ikarus275 (1. Oktober 2009)

Cornflakes schrieb:


> Seit ich angefangen hab MMO's zu spielen(anfang Sommer 2007) ist mir der extreme hass auf Hip Hopper aufgefallen und natürlich deren Musik "Hip Hop, RnB, Rap und Gangsta Rap".



Irgendwie hat das eine nix mit dem anderen zu tun.. Wenn ich auf 7 Jahre MMO Erfahrung zurückblicke muss ich feststellen das es keinen ausgeprägten Hass von MMO Spielern auf Hip Hop gibt... 
Könnte es sein das du dich da etwas sehr reinsteigerst und dir einzelne andere Spieler mit ihren Aussagen aufgefallen sind ? 
Wenn von 3000 Spielern einer im Handelschat aus Spaß an der Freude (genaugenommen am Spaß am Provozieren) irgendeinen Dünnpfiff über HippHopp erzählt, und bestenfalls eine handvoll aus ebenfalls diesen Motiv heraus darauf anspringen, dann kann man solche Erfahrungen kaum auf die zig Millionen anderen MMO Spieler ausweiten..

In Zeiten, in denen keinesfalls mehr nur einige hunderttausend Menschen mit großteils genug geistiger Reife (und Geld - gab mal Zeiten ohne Flatrates..) dem Hobby MMORPG nachgehen (mitte/späte 90er und max. ~2002), sondern in denen jeder Blödi ohne soziale Kompetenz vor Papas Rechner sitzt und die global chats zuspammt mit obigen Dünnpfiff, da braucht man sich nicht wundern das der prozentuale Anteil dieser Vollhorste genauso zunimmt, wie die allgemeine Spielerzahl..

Zumindest ich konnte bei daoc, eq2, swg, coh/cov, tabula rasa, wow, hdro, asherons call, anarchy online noch sonstwo irgendeinen auffallend stark verbreiteten hass gegen irgendwelche hipphopper, metaler, oder anderen anhängern irgendeiner musikrichtung ausmachen...


----------



## Falathrim (1. Oktober 2009)

Wizzle schrieb:


> Ey du bist ich bin die dämlichste Person die ich je gesehen hab hast ich habe keine AHnung von Hiphop/Rap aber must deien muss meinen Schmu dazu geben. Wenn ich dein Postig so lese würde ich eigentlich daruf schießen das su dich auf so lausigen Schreimetal beziehst für  den Metalfans  sich so schämen. unübersetzbar
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


fix'd

Du bedienst Klischees mein Freund, du bedienst Klischees  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Denn das ist das wahre Problem des "HipHop":
Wenn ich z.B. Langeweile habe, fällt es mir oft leicht auf die Idee zu kommen, irgendjemanden aus bildungsfernen Schichten zu provozieren und ihn so dazu zu bringen, sich selber durch übermäßiges Verwenden von Beschimpfungen aller Art einen Bann o.ä. einzufangen. Hierfür ist eigentlich immer ein probates Mittel, eine kritische Bemerkung über HipHop fallen zu lassen (ob sie nun ernstgemeint ist oder nicht ist da vollkommen gleichgültig). Innerhalb von SEKUNDEN hat man dann, unabhängig vom Chat o.ä., einen HipHop oder Rap hörenden Möchtegern-Gangsta (Hänfling im Unterhemd-Format) an der Backe kleben, der einen auf aggressivste Weise fragt, ob man denn ein Problem mit HipHop habe. Und dann braucht es nur noch ein "Nein, aber....(insert random Rapper + Critics)" um den Hopper aus der Raison zu bringen sowie seine "Chickas" und seine "Atzen" herholen zu lassen, auf dass diese einen aufs Gröbste beleidigen.

Das hat bei mir durchaus dazu geführt, dass meine Ansichten über diese Musik und ihre Hörerschaft ziemlich negativ waren, besonders von bestimmten Rap-Crews à la Aggro Berlin, Optik und Ersguterjunge und Konsorten.

Heute hör ich selber selten anderes als Rap oder Techno...allerdings nur Rap zum Feiern oder Spaß haben, à la KIZ ;D


----------



## neo1986 (1. Oktober 2009)

weil hip hop einfach keinen guten ruf hat.


----------



## Eisenschmieder (1. Oktober 2009)

Naja ich finde es gibt seeehr viele Metaler in der MMO szene aber auch Leute die andere Musik hören und mir is noch nie aufgefallen das jmd als "scheiß hopper" beschimpft worden ist da seh ich nur immer "gimp,noob,boon,kackboon,kacknoob,nap,bob,kiddie..."

aber sobald ich jmd seh der eben Gangsta is denk ich negativ weil ich echt NUR schlechte erfahrungen mit denen gemacht hab...

achso edit: Muschiflo die ham n lied gemacht die die Gangsta bisschen auffe schippe nimmt in einer strophe heißts "Wenn ich durch die straßen lauf denk ich ich bin gott" da denk ich immer dran wenn ich n paar seh die mit ihrem musikhandy denken sie müssten die ganze stadt beschallen mit ihrer musik...

PS:wer weiß wie ich das mit meiner signatur besser mach PM zu mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RDE (1. Oktober 2009)

Man muss nur an die Ursprünge von Hip Hop denken als die Kids der unteren Schichten nichts anderes hatten zum musizieren als ihre eigene Kreativität. Für Hip Hop / Rap braucht es keine teuren Instrumente oder gar Unterrichtsstunden. Jeder konnte seine eigenen Reime schreiben. Waren sie originell und komplex genug um die Menge zu begeistern warst du angesagt und hast entsprechend Anerkennung bekommen. Kinder aus der mittleren als auch oberen Schicht haben nunmal mehr Möglichkeiten und Eltern die ihren Kindern etwas bieten wollen werden ihre Freizeit dementsprechend gestalten. Daher ist es ganz normal dass der Grossteil der Hip Hop / Rap Fans nunmal ein niedrigeres Bildungsniveau und somit auch entsprechende Sprachkenntnisse hat. Das ist nichts verwerfliches. Verwerflich wird es erst wenn es so ausartet dass sie jeden mit Fäkalsprache konfrontieren wie es von den Helden aus Berlin so schön vorgezeigt wird. (Aggro Berlin und Konsorten.) Denn das ist genau das Gegenteil von dem was Rap einst war. Es ging um Eloquenz, Wortgewandheit, tiefgehende Texte die einen Menschen berühren und daraus etwas zu machen auch mit weniger Möglichkeiten. Ich höre wenn ich das Feeling wieder zurück haben möchte Songs von Curse, C.O.C., Tupac, Talib Kweli oder die ganz alten Sachen vom Wu-Tang Clan oder Jeru the Damajah. Danach verfluche ich diese Gestalten (in Deutschland und USA) die Hip Hop auf Frauen, Schmuck und Autos reduzieren. Aber was will man machen, das will die Jugend nunmal hören. Sie sehnen sich danach. Greifen nach den Sternen und eifern ihren Helden nach, leben über ihren Verhältnissen usw.
Diese Aversion gegen Hip Hop in MMOS allgemein habe ich auch beobachten können. Woher das kommt kann ich mir denken. Sicher gelangweilte Kinder die sich toll finden wenn sie auf anonymer Basis jemanden provozieren können ohne dafür die Konsequenzen tragen zu müssen. Die Version von Falathirim finde ich jedoch sehr originell und trifft auch den Nagel auf den Kopf. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (1. Oktober 2009)

Hihi bei Ohrchen merk ich so gut wie nie wann ers ernst und wann nicht meint


----------



## Skatero (1. Oktober 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Hihi bei Ohrchen merk ich so gut wie nie wann ers ernst und wann nicht meint


Ein bisschen ernst meint er es wahrscheinlich schon. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (1. Oktober 2009)

Ja, aber ganz sicher bin ich mir nie...


----------



## dalai (1. Oktober 2009)

Gute und schlechte Posts über HipHop/Metal:

Letzter HipHop vs. metal thread:



Carcharoth schrieb:


> *zückt den banhammer und guckt zu*
> 
> Wer will zuerst? :>



    Thread über Eminems neuestem Album, mit der Abstimmung "wie gefällt dir das Album?"



ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit der Auswahl "Ist mir egal, ich höre keinen HipHop/Rap"?


 
  Aus dem gleichen thread:


Minastirit schrieb:


> Es ist nix Besser. Hiphop oder Metal. Nur geschmack.






In einem hipHop Thread, kann mich nicht erinnern das soetwas auch im letzten metal-Thread gepostet wurde:



Natsumee schrieb:


> darf man hier auch posten wen man hip hop scheise findent?^^
> 
> also ich finds scheise
> 
> ...






Eben, es gibt Idioten unter den hipHop-Hörenden und unter den Metal-Hörern, wieso schliessen wir uns nicht zusammen und machen ziehen über klassische Musik her 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (1. Oktober 2009)

dalai schrieb:


> wieso schliessen wir uns nicht zusammen und machen ziehen über klassische Musik her
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Weils dann Streß mit mir kriegst Ò_ó


----------



## Agyros (2. Oktober 2009)

Naja, ich mag nur die Leute nicht, die meinen sie müssten dann auch einen auf Obergangsta machen. 
Was Hiphop angeht, da ist nicht alles total schlecht. Gibt nen paar Dinge die kann man sich ganz gut anhören - wobei das meiste aus den USA kommt ^^.  

In der MMO Szene ist eben Metal recht stark vertreten. . Liegt wohl an der Fantasy, Mittelalter Affinität.
Bei WoW allerdings etwas weniger als in LotRO, WAR, EQ2 oder AOC - bei CO oder CoH/V findet man dagegen deutlich weniger ...


----------



## Arosk (2. Oktober 2009)

Cornflakes schrieb:


> und wenn man sich WoW/AoC/GW PvP/instanzen Videos anschaut dann hört man auch nur Rock oder Techno.




Da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber sonst /sign 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (2. Oktober 2009)

dalai schrieb:


> Kannst du mir deine Telefonnummer geben? Denn wenn mir mal danach ist, eine sinnlose Diskussion ohne irgendeine Art von sinnvollen Argumenten zu führen, kann ich dann einfach dich anrufen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das missverstehst du 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich, als zu tiefst emphatischer Mensch versuche lediglich das Niveau meines Posts auf das einen HipHop Textes zu senk...ähh...anzupassen halt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



50cent
They say I walk around like got a 'S' on my chest
Naw, that's a semi-auto, and a vest on my chest
I try not to say nothin the D.A., might want to play in court
But I'll hunt or duck a nigga down like it's sport


Snoop
Bitch please, get down on your motherfuckin knees
We came to get the motherfuckin G's
Yeah, you fuckin' with some real O.G's
You dick-tease!



Wizzle schrieb:


> Ey du bist die dämlichste Person die ich je gesehen hab hast keine AHnung von Hiphop/Rap aber must deien Schmu dazu geben. Wenn ich dein Postig so lese würde ich eigentlich daruf schießen das su dich auf so lausigen Schreimetal beziehst für  den Metalfans  sich so schämen.
> 
> Schneid dir am besten deine Ohren ab und stopf sie dir in den Mund soviel Scheiße kann man echt nicht verzapfen...(Der Bann ist mir das Wert).



Na da hast du aber Glück gehabt bisher im Leben, wenn ich schon der Tiefpunkt bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zunächst dachte ich du bist nur wieder einer dieser jungen aufgeregten Hopper, die immer so böse Wörter sagen müsen, wenn jemand ihr..ääh..."Musik" schlecht macht. 
Aber beim genauen durchlesen war ich mir nicht mehr so sicher. Du gehst davon aus, dass ich mich auf Schreimetal beziehe und behauptest aber gleichzeitig, dass ich keine Ahnung von HipHop habe (was Gottseidank stimmt) Ja was denn nu ??

Ich bin verwirrt


----------



## llviktorj (2. Oktober 2009)

Dracun schrieb:


> I werds mal versuchen zu beantworten^^
> 
> 
> 1. Die *MEISTEN* Hopper sind kleine, pickelige, mega-gangsta-coole Kiddies die meinen sie wären die größten
> ...



Das sind Leute die einfach kein richtigen Hiphop zu stande bringen.
Die besten Songs kommen immer noch aus dem Underground und sind kostenlos!
Ich höre ausser, Hiphop und Rap, noch Shanson. Dass ist mal richtige Musik!


----------



## skyline930 (3. Oktober 2009)

Das kommt davon, dass einfach die meisten Hopper gleich beleidigend werden, und zwar eben auf die schon "bekannte" Art, so nach dem Motto: "f*ck dich doch du scheiß hu***sohn, alta", oder eben noch cooler mit dem "alda!". Dieser äußerst begrenzte Sprachwortschatz ist eben ein zeichen für einen Hopper, ich hab noch keinen Metaller/Raver/wasauchimmer getroffen der auch nur so ähnlich geredet hat.

Edit: LoL, da sieht mans wieder, wer hier gleich persönlich beleidigend wird ist unsere "Pro-HipHop-Gäng".


----------



## Gradius@PTR (3. Oktober 2009)

Der Hass auf Hopper kommt wahrscheinlich daher, dass Hip Hop und Techno keine Musik ist/bzw von vielen nicht als solche anerkannt wird. [Es gibt Leute die denken, dass] Musik ist wenn man mit Instrumenten spielt und oder dazu singt, und nicht wenn man irgendeinen Spaß digital zusammenbastelt. 
Natürlich Passt "Fantasy" Metal bedeutend besser zu epischen Schlachtzügen als z.b. Sido.

Ich bin eher schlecht auf Hip-Hop zu sprechen, weil ich fahr viel Bus und wenn in einem Vollbesetzten Bus irgendein Depp auf die Idee kommt Boxen auszupacken und "Musik" aufzudrehen, was ist das?

Hip-Hop, genau.


----------



## Pascal-Huneu (3. Oktober 2009)

Spiele WoW, und höre ausschließlich Oldschool Hiphop ala 2Pac, Biggie, Eazy-e und so was..

Ansonsten finde ich diese Musikrichtung auch ziemlich lächerlich.  (Bushido und diese, die den kurzen einreden nen echtes Ghetto wäre cool)

Und der Ami-Rap/Hip-Hop ist auch nur noch Party Mukke fürs Handy (Lil Wayne und so)

Verstehe es also durchaus.


----------



## Ohrensammler (3. Oktober 2009)

Ok grad Langeweile, daher mal ne seriöse (@ Dragon1: ja ernstgemeine) Abhandlung

Der iunge Mensch, der bis zu einem gewissen Alter Papa oder Mama als das Maß aller Dinge betrachtet, kommt irgendwann in die präpubertäre Phase, gefolgt von der pubertären und postpubertären.
Eines der wichtigen Dinge in diesen Phasen (ab gesehen von den neuen Haaren überall) ist die Entwicklung des Begriffes "ICH bin...."
Und das, was man da sein will ist möglichst etwas das die Eltern nicht sind. Denn in der Abgrenzung zu den Eltern beginnt man sich selber wahrzunehmen. 
(Das ist heute nicht mehr so  einfach, etwas zu finden, was die Eltern möglichst schockiert, aber HipHop, Techno und heftiger Metal funktionieren da noch ganz gut.)

Diese, erste Identifikation wird somit auch mit besonderer Vehemenz ausgelebt. Man IST das was man sich ausgesucht hat mit Leib und Seele und ganzem Herzen. Jeder Angriff dagegen ist folgerichtig ein Angriff auf die eigene Person oder wird zumindest so verstanden.

Aber mindestens genausowichtig wie die Angrenzung zu den Eltern ist auch die Abgrenzung zu gleichaltrigen Gruppen.
Man betrachte sich in der Tradition nur z.B. Rocker gegen Mods, Metalfans gegen Popper oder Punks gegen Skins.
Den zu der Feststellung. Ich BIN..  gehört zwangsläufig auch der Gegenpol: Ich BIN NICHT....
Und dieses "ich bin nicht" wird mit der gleichen Energie betrieben wie das " ich bin" 
Solche Prozesse sind nicht unwichtig und führen häufig irgendwann, wenn der pübertäre Energieschub vorbei ist zu der Erkenntnis, das man durchaus zu einer Gruppe gehören kann und trotzdem andere Gruppen dulden kann oder das ein Angriff auf die eigene Gruppe kein Angriff auf die eigene Person sein muß.

Naturgemäß bekriegen sich die Gruppen, die am wenigsten gemeinsam haben am ehesten.

HipHop: Kommt ursprünglich aus der afroamerikanischen Ghettoszene, die Fans und Musiker sind vornehmlich farbig und gehören der unteren Unterschicht an. Die Texte handeln häufig vom (extremen) Alltag, vom Kampf gegen die Polzei von Drogen und Gewalt und sind somit, gewollt oder nicht, auch politisch.
Häufig ist auch latenter Rassismus gegen Weisse Thema

Metal: kommt aus der weissen amerikanischen und englischen oberen Unterschicht bis Mittelschicht. Die Fans und Musiker sind zum allergrößten Teil Weisse.
Die Texte handeln häufug von Gewalt und/oder mystischen Themen. Die Musik ist nur sehr selten politisch, meist dann wenn sie sich mit Punk mischt.
Auch hier ist latenter Rassismus spürbar (Billy Milano, Danzig, Manowar, Slayer etc.)

Wie man sieht sind beide Richtungen höchst gegensätzlich.
In Verbindung mit den von mir anfangs geschilderten Abgrezungsbemühungen der meist jugendlichen (oder jungen Erwachsenen) Fans sind Konflikte vorprogrammiert.

Edit:
Meine persönliche Meinung (@ Dragon1 ernstgemeint):
Für mich ist HipHop (bzw Rap, denn HipHop ist gnaugenommen der Oberbergiff für die gesammt Szene) akustische´Körperverletzung.
Hail to Metal (und to vielem anderen auch, aber kein Hail to Rap, Sir No Sir   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Silenzz (3. Oktober 2009)

So auch mal bissi Senf von mir

Ich kann ja verstehn, dass hier einige was gegen die Typen haben, die im Bus/ in der Bahn ihr Handy anmachen, Musik hören und dann Leute anpöbeln aber Jungs, und ich weiß das tut hier jetzt einigen bestimmt ganz dolle weh, dass liegt bestimmt nicht an der Musik 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Es gibt genauso agressive Techno/Metal/Rock-hörer, die Leute anpöbeln und sich schlagen wollen. Nicht jeder Hopper, wobei nachwievor meiner Meinung nach diese Typen keine Hopper sind, bzw. die wenigsten machen soetwas, von 100 Bahnfahrten passiert das 1-2 mal, und schon verallgemeinert man das. Generell wurde ich schon mehrmals abends auch von typen mit längeren Haaren dumm angepöbelt, die bestimmt keine Hopper oder ähnliches waren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 á la," öhh guck dir mal den scheß Hopper dahinten an..." von daher, würde ich mal sagen, passt euer Argument da auch nicht ganz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wobei ich zugeben muss, dass es jetzt auch nicht so oft war. Anyway, es liegt sicherlich nicht an der Musik das Leute agressiv sind, Trottel wird man in jeder Musik-Szene finden, nicht nur im Hip-Hop bzw. Rap-Genre. Und ganz nebenbei wer behauptet das man sich Bushido als Vorbild nimmt o.Ô . 

@ Dracun:

1.) Die MEISTEN Rocker sind kleine hässliche "Sänger" mit langen fettigen Haaren
2.) Sind die Meisten Rocker einfach nur unnötig dumm und sterben beim saufen 
3.) Können die Meisten Rocker keine echte Musik produzieren und kreischen nur dumm ins Mic rein 

Wie du siehst auch deine 3 Top Antworten sind ein bisschen an den Haaren herbeigezogen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und noch ganz nebenbei, wen haben die Rocker denn als tolle "Vorbilder" hervorgebracht, etwa Curt Cobain? Der z.B. starb beim übermäßigen Drogenkonsum. 

Generell ist für mich Metal/Rock/Punk eine Vergewaltigung der Musik und wenn man sich nur ein klein wenig mit der Materie Hip-Hop/Rap auskennt dann weiß man sehr schnell, das nicht alle wie Bushido sind (wobei er ja nicht sooo pöse ist), sondern auch auch viel mehr Rapper da sind, die auch, in euren Augen jedenfalls, gute Musik releasen, aka Curse, Jonesmann etc 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hoffe mal ihr flamed und hasst mich jetzt nicht alle

Gruß Silenzz


----------



## BimmBamm (3. Oktober 2009)

Silenzz schrieb:


> @ Dracun:



Dir ist aber aufgefallen, daß Dracuns Post schon über ein Jahr alt ist und er das kaum mehr mitlesen wird?



> Wie du siehst auch deine 3 Top Antworten sind ein bisschen an den Haaren herbeigezogen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Cobain starb durch Selbstmord; nicht durch Drogenmißbrauch[1]. Er gehörte zur Grunge-Szene; nicht Metal. Und in dieser Richtung würde ich nicht so laut krakelen, weil einige Hopper/Rapper durch "Gangwars" umgekommen sind (siehe Notorious B. I. G.), was wunderbar in die Vorurteile mancher Leute passt.



> Generell ist für mich Metal/Rock/Punk eine Vergewaltigung der Musik [...]



Was vor allen Dingen manche Klassik-Experten (siehe hier Michael Kamen und seine Ansicht zu Metallica (von ihm stammten die Classic-Parts zu "S&M". Kamen - verantwortlich für einen Haufen klassischer Film-Soundtracks sowie Konzerte und sonstige Arbeiten - hat auch mit Orbital eine Verbindung von Klassik und elektronischer Musik geschaffen[2])) anders sehen dürften[3]. Du hast offensichtlich die selben undurchdachten Vorurteile gegen Metal, die andere Leute gegen den Hip-Hop haben.

Meine persönliche Ansicht zu HipHop: Ich find's stinklangweilig und nervend. Ich zitiere gerne eine Stelle aus "Last Boy Scout": "I want to hear you scream!" Bruce Willis: "Play some HipHop!"

[1] http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kurt_Cobain : "Er wurde mit einer dreifachen Überdosis Heroin und einem Kopfschuss aus seiner Schrotflinte aufgefunden. Er hinterließ einen Abschiedsbrief[...]"
[2] höre http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lXWQA_Xedj8
[3] siehe http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6KtF7ql3FJc


----------



## Skatero (3. Oktober 2009)

Silenzz schrieb:


> ...


Wenn du so denkst, bist du überhaupt nicht besser als er.

Übrigens ist Dracun gebannt und wir das wahrscheinlich nicht mehr lesen.


----------



## Silenzz (3. Oktober 2009)

BimmBamm schrieb:


> Dir ist aber aufgefallen, daß Dracuns Post schon über ein Jahr alt ist und er das kaum mehr mitlesen wird?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich glaube du missverstehst meinen Post, wie schon im vorigen wollte ich nur zeigen, wie lächerlich die Vorurteile sind und wie auch im vorigen Post, entschuldige ich mich, wenn es nicht klar und deutlich genug rüberkam.

Zu Cobain,
"Grunge wurde auch als „Seattle-Sound“ bezeichnet und greift verstärkt auf die Elemente des traditionellen Rock, Punk, Metal und Hard Rock zurück." (Wikipedia Auszug)
für mich war das im Grunde das selbe wie Rock, auch für dieses Unwissen möchte ich mich entschuldigen, und nehme die Aussage zurück, aber ich denke mal (zu Cobains tot) das die Drogen der Grund waren warum sich Cobain die Kugel gab.

Öhm ja. zu meinem eigenen Leidwesen muss ich zugeben, dass ich nicht bemerkt habe, dass Dracuns Post schon 1 Jahr alt ist, da 3-4 Posts über mir, jmd. ihn zitiert hat dachte ich, der Post wäre recht jung.

Gruß Silenzz


----------



## Wizzle (4. Oktober 2009)

Silenzz schrieb:


> So auch mal bissi Senf von mir
> 
> Ich kann ja verstehn, dass hier einige was gegen die Typen haben, die im Bus/ in der Bahn ihr Handy anmachen, Musik hören und dann Leute anpöbeln aber Jungs, und ich weiß das tut hier jetzt einigen bestimmt ganz dolle weh, dass liegt bestimmt nicht an der Musik
> 
> ...





Ich schließe mich dieser Aussage an.


----------



## neo1986 (4. Oktober 2009)

Mhh ich könnte jetzt auch einen Threat erstellen warum die meisten hopper ,metler und rocker hassen......


----------



## TheGui (4. Oktober 2009)

hm, eigentlich haben die meisten leute nicht was gegen "HipHop" das tut ja nimanden weh und muss sich ja keiner anhören.
sonder wohl eher was gegen Menschen wie
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MybMB8-RTNI
das
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lODKTPh-yKQ (ich hoffe das soll "witzig" sein)
und 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VGpm5IL65Dw (hier den gesellschaftskritischen und tiefgründigen Text beachten)

...da hör ich lieber StS, Dragonforce und Metallica während ich im Buss stehe weil ich ner alten Frau meinen Platz angeboten hab.


----------



## Kargaro (4. Oktober 2009)

Ich höre Metal und bin MMO'ler.... deswegen hasse ich Hip Hop noch lange nicht.  Jeder soll hören, was ihm gefällt.  Und mir ist auch noch nie aufgefallen, dass MMO'ler HipHop hassen sollen...


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (4. Oktober 2009)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> Ich weiß es leider auch nicht...
> Ich denke , die Metaller haben so einen hass auf electro/ Hip Hop , da es eben keine ,,mit instrumenten gemachte Musik,, ist.




alle menschen die noch nie mit einem synthesizer bzw. mit turntables gearbeitet haben und behaupten es wären keine musikinstrumente, sind einfach nur ahnungslos
btt. ich denke der hass auf die "hopper" beschränkt sich mehr auf diese möchtegern bushido und sido kiddys
mein freund hört auch hip hop also cypress hill oder mean machine und deutschen hip hop (da fallen mir die namen nur grade nicht ein) und der is auch kein assi


----------



## JiNi* (4. Oktober 2009)

ich höre selber hiphop auch deutschen wie taktloss, kks ect. Auch höre ich die US leute sehr gern vorallem N.W.A ,UGK Snoop und Ice Cube und nein ich schiebe auch kein hass auf Rockmusik oder auf Metal.

Mfg


----------



## Muggu (4. Oktober 2009)

gibt doch überall solche und solche :/

aber meiner meinung nach sind es vermehrt "hopper" die sich in der öffentlichkeit kloppen, handys laut stellen oder andere dumm anmachen
z.B. ich bin 5 minuten auf ner kerwe in nem nachbarort und seh die erste schlägerei zwischen zwei hoppern...

es mag auch solche rocker-metaller geben aber die sind für mich dann auch nur trottel :-/


----------



## DER Lachmann (4. Oktober 2009)

das ich hip-hop so gut wie gar nicht mag liegt nicht dadran das ich n mmo gespielt hab  .... dafür ham mein bruder,meine schule und vollidioten im bus für gesorgt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (4. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> das ich hip-hop so gut wie gar nicht mag liegt nicht dadran das ich n mmo gespielt hab  .... dafür ham mein bruder,meine schule und vollidioten im bus für gesorgt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hehe ja das leben lehrt einen immer noch die wichtigsten dinge!


----------



## Konov (4. Oktober 2009)

Ich muss sagen, mittlerweile bin ich wieder soweit, dass ich gerne auch mal Hiphop höre... aber es beschränkt sich auf einzelne Lieder. 
Man muss innerhalb einer Musikrichtung natürlich auch differenzieren...

Wenn Metallica was neues bringt, hör ich mir das IMMER gerne an, weil ich die Band einfach vergöttert habe und immer noch denke dass sie mega geil sind. ^^
Beim Hiphop hör ich ab an eben mal ein Lied, was mir gut gefällt, aber da muss dann eine schöne Melodie dahinterstecken. Hirnloses "Deine Mudder" Gesabbel im Standard Beat brauch ich mir nicht antun.


----------



## DER Lachmann (4. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> hehe ja das leben lehrt einen immer noch die wichtigsten dinge!



jap...war mein großer bruder doch noch für was gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hat mich vom hip-hop abgeschreckt und so kamm ich zum metal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Potpotom (5. Oktober 2009)

Ich mag Hip-Hop nicht, weil einige Hip-Hopper der Meinung sind, ich würde ihr Gestammel hassen obwohl ich es lediglich nicht mag. Allerdings bringen solche Trottel wie Bushido und wie sie alle heissen der Jugend von heute das Wort "Hass" so rüber, als wäre es das normalste auf der Welt und sofort allgegenwärtig - schade.

Was ein MMO damit zu tun haben soll verstehe ich allerdings nicht ganz...


----------



## Calathiel (5. Oktober 2009)

jeiii en aaargauer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

so btt

Ich hasse kein hip hop 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich mags nur ned 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber das die ganze Welt auf Klischees und Schubladen rumhackt, ist ja nix neues wa? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich habe schon einen Hass auf gewisse Leute, die auch meistens gangstarap hören, aber ich denke ich brauch hie rnicht zu erläutern wer die sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber ich trete jeder Person offen gegenüber, egal wie er ist und was er für Musik hört. Wenn ich dann halt, "ey digga, krasse musik wa? uiii die bitches da, die würd ich auch ma gerne knallen. ey alta hörst du zu? gugg mich nicht so doof an!" höre, dann lauf ich getrost weiter und ignorier ihn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Problem ist halt, dass das für 90 Prozent der "anti-hiphop"-Gesellschaft als Hip Hop angesehen wird, und nicht als verwahrloste, sozial inkompente und hirnrissige Mangelerscheinung an Respekt.


----------



## Gauloises24 (5. Oktober 2009)

Calathiel schrieb:


> Aber ich trete jeder Person offen gegenüber, egal wie er ist und was er für Musik hört. Wenn ich dann halt, "ey digga, krasse musik wa? uiii die bitches da, die würd ich auch ma gerne knallen. ey alta hörst du zu? gugg mich nicht so doof an!" höre, dann lauf ich getrost weiter und ignorier ihn
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Amen!


----------



## Shaxul (7. Oktober 2009)

Hip Hop bzw. Rapmusik pauschal abzuurteilen ist meiner Meinung nach ziemlich kurzsichtig. Hip Hop ist ja nicht dass, was ihr bei MTV als Hip Hop angeboten bekommt. Es gibt und gab immer sehr geile Rapmusik, einige meiner Lieblingsinterpreten sind z.B. Mos Def, The Roots, A Tribe called Quest, Jurassic 5 und die ganzen Sachen aus den 80ern (NWA, Grandmaster Flash, etc.).

Der "Hass von MMOlern auf Hip Hop" ist denke ich stark verallgemeinert. Aber da sich ja anscheinend viele MMO-Zocker für Metalheads halten (ich drücke das bewusst so aus), ist es halt "in Mode", Hip Hop runterzumachen. 
Dieser Hass bezieht sich, so wie ich das mitbekommen habe, halt größtenteils auf Attitüde und Image welche dem "deutschen Rap" zurzeit anhaften, nicht auf die Musik an sich.

Leider sind viele nicht immer dazu in der Lage, sich da differnziert auszudrücken: Man kennt halt Bushido, Azad und Sido und findet die doof, dann muss Hip Hop ja wohl generell total daneben sein.

edit: 
Um nochmal was an die ultra-trve Metallerschaft loszuwerden: Bei Signaturen wie "mimimi alle hören nur Rap, meine Band is viel besser" oder Sprüchen à la "Nur Metal ist Musik" krieg ich erstmal gepflegt das Kotzen, schämt euch mal was!


----------



## Skatero (7. Oktober 2009)

Shaxul schrieb:


> Hip Hop bzw. Rapmusik pauschal abzuurteilen ist meiner Meinung nach ziemlich kurzsichtig. Hip Hop ist ja nicht dass, was ihr bei MTV als Hip Hop angeboten bekommt. Es gibt und gab immer sehr geile Rapmusik, einige meiner Lieblingsinterpreten sind z.B. Mos Def, The Roots, A Tribe called Quest, Jurassic 5 und die ganzen Sachen aus den 80ern (NWA, Grandmaster Flash, etc.).
> 
> Der "Hass von MMOlern auf Hip Hop" ist denke ich stark verallgemeinert. Aber da sich ja anscheinend viele MMO-Zocker für Metalheads halten (ich drücke das bewusst so aus), ist es halt "in Mode", Hip Hop runterzumachen.
> Dieser Hass bezieht sich, so wie ich das mitbekommen habe, halt größtenteils auf Attitüde und Image welche dem "deutschen Rap" zurzeit anhaften, nicht auf die Musik an sich.
> ...


Also ich Hip Hopper sagen ja auch das Metal scheisse ist oder nicht? Natürlich gibt es Ausnahmen, aber die gibt es auf beiden Seiten. 
Und es gibt genug Leute die Metal hören, die auch ab und zu Hip Hop hören.

Und zum Edit:
Da steht oft oder meistens nichts von Metal und so oft gibt es diese Signaturen auch nicht. Und wenn du das Kotzen kriegst... Dein Pech. Man muss es ja nicht zu ernst nehmen.


----------



## Shaxul (7. Oktober 2009)

Das Grundproblem ist meiner Meinung nach, dass sich selten mal wer wirklich mit der Musik bzw. der Geschichte und den Ideen dahinter befasst. Da wird lieber verallgemeinert und abgestempelt, und das führt dann halt zu solchen dummen Vorurteilen.

Leider wahr ist die Tatsache, dass sich einige Leute "Hip Hopper" nennen, die ungefähr soviel Ahnung von Rap haben wie meine Uroma.
Macht euch mal den Spass, einen vermeintlichen dicke-Hose-Rapper auf ein paar ältere Rap-Legenden anzusprechen. Ich tippe jetzt mal, dass 99% von denen nicht wissen wer AC sind/waren.

Aber solche Typen haben ja mit der Musik an sich nix zu tun. 
"Ich mag keinen HipHop" ist nicht gleich "Ich mag keine Möchtegern-HipHopper"


----------



## Vetsu (7. Oktober 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Und es gibt genug Leute die Metal hören, die auch ab und zu Hip Hop hören.



*aufzeig*


----------



## Skatero (7. Oktober 2009)

Shaxul schrieb:


> Das Grundproblem ist meiner Meinung nach, dass sich selten mal wer wirklich mit der Musik bzw. der Geschichte und den Ideen dahinter befasst. Da wird lieber verallgemeinert und abgestempelt, und das führt dann halt zu solchen dummen Vorurteilen.


Warum sollte man sich auch mit Musik befassen, die man nicht mag? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathstyle (7. Oktober 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Warum sollte man sich auch mit Musik befassen, die man nicht mag?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Damit man auch über sie urteilen darf?


----------



## Selor Kiith (7. Oktober 2009)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Damit man auch über sie urteilen darf?



Wenn mir der Stil, die Attitüden per se nicht gefallen brauche ich mich nicht länger damit beschäftigen um sagen zu dürfen "Ne gefällt mir nicht"...


----------



## Deathstyle (7. Oktober 2009)

Es geht hier aber auch nicht um Leute die sagen "Ne gefällt mir nicht".
Das ist nicht Ansatzweise das worauf der TE hinaus wollte.


----------



## Shaxul (7. Oktober 2009)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Damit man auch über sie urteilen darf?


 
 Sehr richtig! Wer nicht weiß worum's geht und zu faul ist, sich zu informieren, der brauch auch nicht meckern!




Selor schrieb:


> Wenn mir der Stil, die Attitüden per se nicht gefallen brauche ich mich nicht länger damit beschäftigen um sagen zu dürfen "Ne gefällt mir nicht"...



Da muss ich Deathstyle ebenso Recht geben. Dem TE geht es nicht darum, ob den Leuten Hip Hop als Musik- und Lebensstil gefällt, sondern wieso er sich ständig dafür rechtfertigen muss, HipHop-Fan zu sein.


----------



## Elicios (7. Oktober 2009)

Jaja, der Zahn der Zeit.

erst mochten sich die Punker und Popper nicht, dann die Metal freaks mit ihren Gaylord-Leggins und die Technofutzis nicht. Jetzt eben die nicht hip Hop hörer die Hipp Hopper.

Es ist immer einfach etwas zu verteufeln, das man nicht mag!


----------



## Forby (8. Oktober 2009)

Ich hab jetzt nicht jede einzelne Seite gelesen, da es auch schon recht spät ist. Aber der hass von den MMO leuten kommt davon, dass sie uns mit allen andern leuten die auch gerne "Hip Hop" wären assoziieren.
Und wenn man sich nicht mit eine Musik befassen will, um mehr über sie raus zu kriegen, dann soll man auch nicht über sie, bzw. über die Leute, die diese Musik hören urteilen.  Ich kann auch behaupten: "Metaler wohnen auf dem Friedhof, lieben die einsamkeit und beten zu Satan" auch wen dem nicht so ist.  
Ich hab letztens eine Dokumentation über eine Metal Band auf youtube gesehen, die berühmt wurde, nachdem sie in Jugendzeiten einen Mord begangen haben und die werden gefeiert, ich kannte die Band vorher zwar nicht, schiebe nun aber einen richtigen Hass auf sie, ich sage aber trotzdem nicht das Metal sch... ist, da ich mir selber eine Meinung dazu gemacht hab und die Musik gut finde. Und wenn ich mir die Interviews der Deutschen Rapper ansehe und dann mit denen von einigen Metal band vergleiche, sind diese ehrlich gesagt auch nicht viel besser, in jedem satz kommt ein mal f*cking oder sonst war vor.
Was aber überhaupt nicht geht ist, wenn man die Leute dumm anmacht, wegen der Musik die sie hören. Es darf aufgrund der Musik nicht zu Gewalt kommen, da die Musik eher dazu gedacht ist die Leute zusammen zu bringen und nicht um sie in noch kleine Gruppen aufzuteilen. 

Ps. Lasst die kleinen möchtegern "gangster" ruhig glauben das es in Schweiz, Deutschland und Österreich "ghettos" gibt, vieleicht werden sie mal erwachsen, ziehen von zuhause weg um die grosse weite Welt zu entdecken und wünschen sich dann wieder zurück nach hause.


----------



## Bloodletting (8. Oktober 2009)

Forby schrieb:


> [...]



Die Band, die du meinst, heißt Absurd.
Ich kann die genauso wenig leiden. Ich denke, es gibt nur ganz wenige, die diese Band hören, weil ihnen die Musik gefällt.
Die meissten werden es hören, weil sie dadurch ganz böse sind und ja ach so "trve". (Bekannterweise mit V, anstatt mit U geschrieben)

Das ist exakt das gleiche wie bei Bushido, B-Tight oder was weiß ich. Die meissten hören es, weil sie glauben, dass sie dadurch die oben genannten Attribute erhalten. (Naja, nicht unbedingt "trve", aber ihr wisst, was ich meine^^)

Ich bleib aber weiter bei meinem schönen Metal. Der hat noch Sinn. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (Naja, ausser eventuell Debauchery, aber die Jungs sind einfach lustig)

Also opfert ein Schaaf, steckt die Hosen in die Socken (uuaaaah, Leute, das sieht SCHEISSE aus! o_O) und trinkt ein Bier. Was Alkohol angeht, scheinen sich beide Musikrichtungen ja einig zu sein.


----------



## Shaxul (8. Oktober 2009)

Forby schrieb:


> Ich hab letztens eine Dokumentation über eine Metal Band auf youtube gesehen, die berühmt wurde, nachdem sie in Jugendzeiten einen Mord begangen haben und die werden gefeiert [...]



"Gefeiert"? Absurd ist wohl mit die umstrittenste Band im Black Metal. Die haben schon ihre Anhängerschaft, aber das sind größtenteils Möchtegerns, die ihr Ego dadurch pushen müssen eine "böse" NSBM-Band zu hören.


----------



## Falathrim (8. Oktober 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> HipHop: Kommt ursprünglich aus der afroamerikanischen Ghettoszene, die Fans und Musiker sind vornehmlich farbig und gehören der unteren Unterschicht an. Die Texte handeln häufig vom (extremen) Alltag, vom Kampf gegen die Polzei von Drogen und Gewalt und sind somit, gewollt oder nicht, auch politisch.
> Häufig ist auch latenter Rassismus gegen Weisse Thema
> 
> Metal: kommt aus der weissen amerikanischen und englischen oberen Unterschicht bis Mittelschicht. Die Fans und Musiker sind zum allergrößten Teil Weisse.
> ...


Würde ich so nicht unbedingt unterschreiben. Ich glaube ein relativ essenzieller Unterschied zwischen den beiden Musikrichtungen ist, dass der Rock und dementsprechend auch Metal, Punk etc. ziemlich alt sind. Ich mein der Rock und Hardrock wie wir ihn kennen ist in den 50ern und 60ern aufgekommen, also zu Zeiten unserer Eltern und Großeltern (solls auch schon geben). Damals war der Rock die Musik um sich von der Parentalgeneration abzugrenzen, inzwischen ist Rockmusik in der Gesellschaft verankert wie Volksmusik und klassische Musik, zumindest die Eltern habens sicher schonmal selber gehört. Der HipHop ist da "neuer", stammt in der heutigen Form aus den 80ern, populär geworden ist er in den 90ern (zumindest in Europa). Das ist einfach eine Musik, die für die Eltern befremdlich ist mit ihrem elektronischen Sounds und der Musik die sehr geprägt ist von individuellen Basslines, wo sie noch die Gitarrensoli kennen ;D
Und von einem eher rechten Kern im Metal habe ich noch nicht wirklich etwas mitbekommen. 
Und zu den Lyrics die du eben gepostet hast:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W-1r_3sQ4Ks



> Meine persönliche Meinung (@ Dragon1 ernstgemeint):
> Für mich ist HipHop (bzw Rap, denn HipHop ist gnaugenommen der Oberbergiff für die gesammt Szene) akustische´Körperverletzung.
> Hail to Metal (und to vielem anderen auch, aber kein Hail to Rap, Sir No Sir
> 
> ...


Naja...es ist halt sehr basslastig, aber z.B. Kool Savas hat ja durchaus schon Gebrauch gemacht von melodischen Einlagen inklusive Kinderchor



Silenzz schrieb:


> Ich kann ja verstehn, dass hier einige was gegen die Typen haben, die im Bus/ in der Bahn ihr Handy anmachen, Musik hören und dann Leute anpöbeln aber Jungs, und ich weiß das tut hier jetzt einigen bestimmt ganz dolle weh, dass liegt bestimmt nicht an der Musik
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Es tritt immer wieder auf, und jeder kennt es, also sind es sicher keine Einzelfälle ;D


> Generell wurde ich schon mehrmals abends auch von typen mit längeren Haaren dumm angepöbelt, die bestimmt keine Hopper oder ähnliches waren
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Das ist ganz klar, das liegt auch einfach daran dass alle Szene-Kiddies eines gemeinsam haben: Sie sind Szenekiddies. Sie rotten sich in kleinen Rudeln zusammen, pushen sich immer weiter in ihren jeweiligen H&M/New Yorker-Style hinein und fühlen sich unglaublich cool dabei. Und coole Halbstarke habens immer nötig, andere Leute anzupöbeln etc. Da sind die "Emos" und "Metaler" dasselbe wie "Raver" und "Hopper"



> 1.) Die MEISTEN Rocker sind kleine hässliche "Sänger" mit langen fettigen Haaren
> 2.) Sind die Meisten Rocker einfach nur unnötig dumm und sterben beim saufen
> 3.) Können die Meisten Rocker keine echte Musik produzieren und kreischen nur dumm ins Mic rein


Lass ich mal so stehen und geb dir den Tipp, dir mal die Rockszene anzuschauen und Metal von Rock zu differenzieren ;D



> Und noch ganz nebenbei, wen haben die Rocker denn als tolle "Vorbilder" hervorgebracht, etwa Curt Cobain? Der z.B. starb beim übermäßigen Drogenkonsum.


Da kommt mir ganz impulsiv ein gewisser Herr namens "Bono" in den Kopf, der bei der Band U2 ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



> Generell ist für mich Metal/Rock/Punk eine Vergewaltigung der Musik


WTF?
Hör dir mal bitte ein Gitarrensolo von den Red Hot Chilipeppers an und sag mir dann dass das schlechte Musik ist o.0
Also was die Rockmusik musikalisch hervorbringt, was sie an Talent erfordert an allen möglichen Instrumenten um gut zu sein ist ziemlich unvergleichlich.



Sodele o.0
Schon eine Grundsatzdiskussion die hier läuft.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Übrigens mal aus ganz anderer Sicht gesehen als das was hier passiert: Zum Tanzen ist ja keine der Musikformen wirklich super. Gestern mal wieder das Extrembeispiel Abiparty gehabt:
Hiphop/Rap - Alles steht auf der Stelle und wippt hin und her, die Leute die die Lieder kennen singen mit, hin und wieder geht mal ein Arm hoch und wiegt hin und her
Rock - Irgendwelche Deppen fangen an wie bekloppt zu pogen und werden so richtig schön zusammengestaucht, weil sie dabei beinahe und nicht nur beinahe die Freundinnen von anderen umschubsen

Irgendwie beides nicht so geil zum Feiern  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodletting (8. Oktober 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Irgendwie beides nicht so geil zum Feiern
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Dann bist Du kein Metaler. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ein Metaler feiert auch alleine, wenn die Musik stimmt!


----------



## dalai (8. Oktober 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Das ist ganz klar, das liegt auch einfach daran dass alle Szene-Kiddies eines gemeinsam haben: Sie sind Szenekiddies. Sie rotten sich in kleinen Rudeln zusammen, pushen sich immer weiter in ihren jeweiligen H&M/New Yorker-Style hinein und fühlen sich unglaublich cool dabei. Und coole Halbstarke habens immer nötig, andere Leute anzupöbeln etc. Da sind die "Emos" und "Metaler" dasselbe wie "Raver" und "Hopper"


Ist zwar Off-Topic, aber H&M-Style ist echt scheisse, klar ist preiswert und so, aber ich gebe lieber etwas mehr geld aus, denn bei H&M sagt eh jeder "Oh, hast du eine neues T-Shirt, das kommt aus dem H&M oder, das hab ich auch gesehen", oder du begegnest garantiert jemanden auf der Strasse, der ein gleiches Kleidungsstück wie du an hast. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Woran erkennt man eine typische europäische Stadt? Alle 200 Meter ein H&M, alle 100 Meter ein Frauen-H&M, ist echt so  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  





Ich war letztes Jahr am Openair-Frauenfeld, da kam auch 50 Cent, ich bin extra bei diesem Konzert nicht weit vorne gestanden da ich genau wusste das irgendwelche 2 Meter (2 Meter Breit und lang 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) Leute kommen würden, die nur für dieses Konzert kommen, und sich mit jedem anlegen, nur um weiter vorne stehen zu können, aber das sind nur ganz wenige, die so etwas machen, weiter war alles recht friedlich, wie an jedem Metal-Festival sicher auch, es gibt einfach bei jeder Musik-Richtung, es gibt einfach immer Idioten nur auf probleme aus sind...


----------



## Manowar (8. Oktober 2009)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Ein Metaler feiert auch alleine, wenn die Musik stimmt!



Wie ich im Auto gerade zu einer Live Version von "Under Jolly Roger" mitgegröhlt habe..

Schön gesagt Schatzi *g*


----------



## Falathrim (8. Oktober 2009)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Dann bist Du kein Metaler.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ich feier auch gerne alleine, wenn ich alleine bin. Und dann moshe ich auch liebend gerne was das Zeug hält.
Aber wer meine Freunde und Freundinnen umpogt mit denen ich da bin kriegt eine geballert dass er keinen Spaß mehr hat  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich mein jetzt natürlich die Leute die einfach nicht zur Pogo-Gruppe gehören. Ich hab auch FreundInnen die es genauso hart treiben mit dem Moshen wie ich. Aber mit denen gehe ich dann zu den Metalpartys und -konzerten um das zu tun...wenn ich auf ne Mainstreamparty wie ne Abiparty gehe, hab ich halt andere Freunde dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT:


> Ist zwar Off-Topic, aber H&M-Style ist echt scheisse, klar ist preiswert und so, aber ich gebe lieber etwas mehr geld aus, denn bei H&M sagt eh jeder "Oh, hast du eine neues T-Shirt, das kommt aus dem H&M oder, das hab ich auch gesehen", oder du begegnest garantiert jemanden auf der Strasse, der ein gleiches Kleidungsstück wie du an hast.


Ich muss ehrlich sagen dass der Großteil meiner Kleidung auch vom H&M stammt. Aber ich trag eben nicht das, was die da als ihre tolle "Mode" verkaufen, sondern einfach nur die ganz normalen Jeans, T-Shirts, Pullis etc. Die passen mir einfach vom Schnitt und ich seh gut damit aus...mir gehts mehr um so Phänomene wie die X-Millionen Streifenpullis, die seinerzeit den Emostyle bestimmten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manowar (8. Oktober 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Ich feier auch gerne alleine, wenn ich alleine bin. Und dann moshe ich auch liebend gerne was das Zeug hält.
> Aber wer meine Freunde und Freundinnen umpogt mit denen ich da bin kriegt eine geballert dass er keinen Spaß mehr hat
> 
> 
> ...



Naja aus dem Alter bin ich raus *g*

Achja zum Thema Absurd. Die werden von mir nicht gefeiert,ganz im Gegenteil.
Habe nen Auto mit nem Absurd Aufkleber in Wacken gesehen und hab ihm erstmal in die Lüftung gepisst.


----------



## Silenzz (8. Oktober 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> ....



Wenn du dir meinen anderen Post durchgelesen hättest + die Post's über mir, dann hättest du sicher gemerkt dass das reiner Sarkasmus war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (9. Oktober 2009)

Das einzige was mir zu dem Thread noch in den Sinn kommt istn Zitat aus Crank:
"Und danach vergewaltigst du meine Grossmutter, blah, blah, fucking blah"

LEUTE ihr könnt aufhören zu posten -_- das Ende hatten wir bereits vor 20 Seiten, 2 Fronten die sich mit sinnlosen Vorurteilen bewerfen und genau 0 Tolleranz zeigen >.>

Ich misch dann auch mal mit:
Lol hip hoper sind doch alles "ich bums deine alde" Typen mit krassem ghettoblaster und so und das ist voll gar keine musik weil sie am pc gemacht ist lolololol keiner der hopper hat nen schulabschluss rofl!

Klische erfüllt?

Thx commander!


----------



## Deanne (9. Oktober 2009)

Diese ganze Diskussion baut doch nur auf Vorurteilen und Schubladendenken auf. Ich höre selbst Metal, aber ich gebe zu, dass es durchaus auch qualitativ hochwertigen Hip Hop gibt. So habe ich selbst kein Problem mit Hip Hoppern, sondern nur mit Menschen, die sich asozial benehmen. Wenn mir jemand in der Bahn mit seiner Gangster-Mucke auf die Nerven geht, dann ist das für mich in erster Linie ein Idiot, der keine Erziehung genossen hat. Welcher Szene dieser Mensch zugehörig ist, ist dabei eher nebensächlich.

Das Problem sind meiner Meinung nach eher die Klischees, auf die viele Leute auch dank der Medien reinfallen. 

1. Der Klischee-Hip Hop-Fan

Kommt aus der sozialen Untersicht und trägt seine Kleidung gerne mindestens 3 Größen zu groß. Vielleicht ist auch der Vater nach seiner Geburt abgehauen und die Mutter ist alkoholabhängig. Man weiß es nicht, da seine Mutter jede Woche einen anderen Kerl hat, der sie verprügelt. Sein Freundeskreis treibt sich den ganzen Tag auf der Straße herum und pöbelt Passanten an. Die meisten kommen aus Migrantenfamilien und stehen darauf, laut mit ihrem Handy Musik zu hören. 
Der durchschnittliche Hip Hop-Fan hat keine abgeschlossene Schulausbildung und ist dumm und gewaltbereit.

Gegenbeispiel: Eins Zwo, Blumentopf, die Sterne, Curse - Musiker, welche Texte produzieren, die Spaß machen und auch mal kritische Töne anschlagen.


2. Der Klischee-Rocker

Neigt zu Übergewicht, wäscht sich nur ungern und trägt seine Matte am liebsten frisch durchgefettet. Ernährt sich überwiegend von Bier und blutigem Fleisch. 
Sein Weibchen ist entweder mollig oder beunruhigend dünn. Schmückt sich gerne mit Pali-Tüchern und/oder Pentagrammen und ist den ganzen Tag betrunken. 
Der durchschnittliche Rocker steht auf nordische Mythologie, schändet Jungfrauen und schlägt in seiner Stammkneipe regelmäßig alles kurz und klein.

Gegenbeispiel: Rise Against und viele andere Bands, die überzeugte Vegetarier bzw. Veganer sind und auf Drogen und Alkohol verzichten. 
Und eben auch Bono von U2, der sich seit Jahren sehr stark sozial engagiert, wie auch viele andere Rockmusiker es tun.


Okay, das ist jetzt vielleicht etwas übertrieben und überzeichnet, aber leider gibt es wirklich Leute, die so denken. Besonders deswegen, weil vor allem Jugendliche dazu neigen, diese Klischees zu erfüllen, um dazu zu gehören. Immerhin vermitteln die Medien einem, wie man zu sein hat, damit man in einer gewissen Subkultur akzeptiert wird. 
Und dann wird auch gerne mal Watte gegessen, damit die "hübschen" Emo-Jungs einen bemerken.


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. Oktober 2009)

Deanne schrieb:


> 2. Der Klischee-Rocker
> 
> Neigt zu Übergewicht, wäscht sich nur ungern und trägt seine Matte am liebsten frisch durchgefettet. Ernährt sich überwiegend von Bier und blutigem Fleisch. Sein Weibchen ist entweder mollig oder beunruhigend dünn. Schmückt sich gerne mit Pali-Tüchern und/oder Pentagrammen und ist den ganzen Tag betrunken.
> Der durchschnittliche Rocker steht auf nordische Mythologie, schändet Jungfrauen und schlägt in seiner Stammkneipe regelmäßig alles kurz und klein.



is das etwa schlecht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (9. Oktober 2009)

Deanne schrieb:


> [...] schändet Jungfrauen [...]



Ich wusste das ich irgendwas noch vergessen hatte!


----------



## Thoor (9. Oktober 2009)

achja

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dFkXcpIe_Mw


----------



## Deanne (9. Oktober 2009)

Thoor schrieb:


> achja
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dFkXcpIe_Mw



Kalkofe passt eigentlich immer. ^^


----------



## grunzhart (9. Oktober 2009)

Eigentlich wird hier alles zum Verhältnis von Metal zu HipHop gesagt, was dazu zu sagen ist.


----------



## Deathstyle (9. Oktober 2009)

Also ich höre beides ungefähr zu gleichen Teilen, HipHop allerdings hauptsächlich deutschen (Maeckes, Blumio..) - bei englischen wüsst ich jetzt nur von D12 und The Streets welchen ich mehr höre, The Streets wär übrigens mal eine Empfehlung für diese Klischeetaucher hier Wert ;]. und Metal eher die härtere/spaßigere Schiene, das heisst Thrash und Death (d. h. Metallica, The Haunted, Carnifex, Black Dahlia Murderer und diese Hardcore Mixes - also Darkest Hour usw.).

Beide Genres haben Subkategorien denen ich garnichts abgewinnen kann, Power Metal *schüttel*, Black Metal *laaaaaangweilig* und diese komischen Sachen die ich nicht zuordnen kann wie Samsas Traum und ASP und so, beim HipHop sind das Gangsterrap, RNB, Ghettorap usw. 

Was ich eigentlich damit sagen will: jemand der ohne Klischeedenken an die Sache ran geht wird wahrscheinlich in beiden Genres gute Musik für sich selbst finden und zustimmen das man die Mucke nicht so ohne weiteres abstempeln kann.


----------



## Ohrensammler (9. Oktober 2009)

Deanne schrieb:


> Der Klischee-Rocker
> 
> Neigt zu Übergewicht, wäscht sich nur ungern und trägt seine Matte am liebsten frisch durchgefettet. Ernährt sich überwiegend von Bier und blutigem Fleisch.
> Sein Weibchen ist entweder mollig oder beunruhigend dünn. Schmückt sich gerne mit Pali-Tüchern und/oder Pentagrammen und ist den ganzen Tag betrunken.
> Der durchschnittliche Rocker steht auf nordische Mythologie, schändet Jungfrauen und schlägt in seiner Stammkneipe regelmäßig alles kurz und klein.



Ach du guten alten Zeiten



Deanne schrieb:


> Gegenbeispiel: Rise Against und viele andere Bands, die überzeugte Vegetarier bzw. Veganer sind und auf Drogen und Alkohol verzichten.
> Und eben auch Bono von U2, der sich seit Jahren sehr stark sozial engagiert, wie auch viele andere Rockmusiker es tun.



lol was hat den Gutmensch Bono mit Metal zu tun ?
Der ist weder dick noch hat er lange fettige Haare.


----------



## Camô (9. Oktober 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Es tritt immer wieder auf, und jeder kennt es, also sind es sicher keine Einzelfälle ;D



Und wer garantiert dir, dass es Hopper waren? Das steht ja inzwischen gar nicht mehr zur Debatte, die Ursachenforschung in Kinderzimmern beschränkt sich ja nur noch auf Killerspiele. Und "fragwürdige" Onlinespiele werden ja bevorzugt von Metallern gespielt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. Oktober 2009)

Camô schrieb:


> Und wer garantiert dir, dass es Hopper waren? Das steht ja inzwischen gar nicht mehr zur Debatte, die Ursachenforschung in Kinderzimmern beschränkt sich ja nur noch auf Killerspiele. Und "fragwürdige" Onlinespiele werden ja bevorzugt von Metallern gespielt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



das zeigt mal wieder wie trve wir metaler sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deanne (9. Oktober 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> lol was hat den Gutmensch Bono mit Metal zu tun ?
> Der ist weder dick noch hat er lange fettige Haare.



Deshalb ja. Erstens habe ich nicht explizit von "Metal" gesprochen, weil sonst einige der überzeugten Metaller wieder aufschreien, sondern von Rock. Für Leute mit anderem Musikgeschmack ist das aus Erfahrung teilweise das gleiche, weil die gerne alles in einen Topf werfen. Um von manchen Hop Hopper abgelehnt zu werden, braucht man nicht Immortal oder Burzum zu hören, da reichen schon weitaus eingängigere Sachen. 
Und zudem habe ich Bono aufgeführt, um ein Gegenbeispiel aufzuführen, dass nicht jeder Rock-Musiker ein ungebildeter (diese These wurde hier ja bereits aufgestellt), aggressiver Kneipenterrorist und Menschenfeind sein muss.


----------



## dragon1 (9. Oktober 2009)

*lacht*
Laut deiner Signatur musst du etwas falsch gemacht haben, ich beginn dich echt zu moegen^^


----------



## Camô (9. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> trve


Ich steh aufm Schlauch ...


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. Oktober 2009)

Camô schrieb:


> Ich steh aufm Schlauch ...



wieso?


----------



## Camô (9. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> wieso?


Was bedeutet trve?


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. Oktober 2009)

trve=true und so nennen sich die selbst ernnanten super mega tru/ve metaler
dabei gibts nur 4 leute die sich trve nennen können..... manowar


----------



## Bloodletting (9. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> dabei gibts nur 4 leute die sich trve nennen können..... manowar



Nö.


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. Oktober 2009)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Nö.



doch können sie
sie haben das schließlich erfunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodletting (9. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> doch können sie
> sie haben das schließlich erfunden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Die sind aber, nach Definition vieler Trve-Deppen, schon zu erfolgreich, um sich so nennen zu können.


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. Oktober 2009)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Die sind aber, nach Definition vieler Trve-Deppen, schon zu erfolgreich, um sich so nennen zu können.



mhh..... egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


manowar is trve ( nich wirklich die sind kacke aber egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) die hams schließlich erfunden ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodletting (9. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> mhh..... egal
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wenn einer Trve ist, dann ja wohl Linkin Park. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. Oktober 2009)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Wenn einer Trve ist, dann ja wohl Linkin Park.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



uha linkin park  nur das harte zeug wa? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (9. Oktober 2009)

Lp ist zwar ned trve, aber das macht sie nicht schlechter^^ Lp ftw!
Btw, ich freu mich schon auf mein apokalyptische reiter Tshirt^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. Oktober 2009)

nett 
hab mir letztens nen amon amarth t-shirt geholt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 viking ftw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (9. Oktober 2009)

Die sind mir zu trve^^ Ich mag den eher "soft" metal, desswegen ist mein lieblingslied gerade "Der Weg" "Nach der ebbe" von den Apokalyptischen reitern^^

/edit schreiben uns im Nachtschwaermer weiter^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. Oktober 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Die sind mir zu trve^^ Ich mag den eher "soft" metal, desswegen ist mein lieblingslied gerade "Der Weg" "Nach der ebbe" von den Apokalyptischen reitern^^



xD ach apokalyptische reiter sind auch cewl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodletting (9. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> nett
> hab mir letztens nen amon amarth t-shirt geholt
> 
> 
> ...



Ich steh ja auf meine 2 Iron Maiden Shirts. *streichel*

Iron Maiden sind Götter, wer was anderes sagt, ist entweder taub, schwul, Papst, oder alles zusammen. (Anspielung auf unseren Papst und seine sexuelle Orientierung?? Gut möööglich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. Oktober 2009)

will auch iron maiden t-shirt :<


----------



## Bloodletting (9. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> will auch iron maiden t-shirt :<



Musste Dir welche bestellen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber die, die ich habe, bekommste glaub ich nichtmehr. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *eben nachguck*

EDIT: Also bei EMP auf jeden Fall nichtmehr.


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. Oktober 2009)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Musste Dir welche bestellen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



FFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUU :<
naja dann müssen mich eben meine amon amarth,slipknot,disturbed,korn,system of a down t-shirts trösten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodletting (10. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> FFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUU :<
> naja dann müssen mich eben meine amon amarth,slipknot,disturbed,korn,system of a down t-shirts trösten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wuuuaaaah, alles so krass Untrve (Ausser Amoni). 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber was solls, mein Slipknot, Korn und Jonathan Davis Shirt (Von seiner Solotour - bekommt man nichtmehr *stolz*) ... örm ... die existieren nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. Oktober 2009)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Wuuuaaaah, alles so krass Untrve (Ausser Amoni).
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



das korn t-shirt warn fehlkauf und slipknot is nich vntrve :< soad is trve amon is trve disturbed is naja.....auch gut und das t-shirt sieht halt geil aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterXoX (10. Oktober 2009)

Ist Fresh-D auch ne Hoppermarke?


----------



## dragon1 (10. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> das korn t-shirt warn fehlkauf und slipknot is nich vntrve :< soad is trve amon is trve disturbed is naja.....auch gut und das t-shirt sieht halt geil aus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Disturbed IST trve!


----------



## Independent (10. Oktober 2009)

Warum schreibt ihr dann nicht einfach "true"?


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. Oktober 2009)

Independent schrieb:


> Warum schreibt ihr dann nicht einfach "true"?



es ist halt trve das u mit nem v zu ersetzen....verstehst?


----------



## Independent (10. Oktober 2009)

Ah, jetzt verstehe ich. Genauso wie Katzen mit toten Grillbacksteinen bewerfen. Jo ist gutes Wetter!


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. Oktober 2009)

ich sehe du verstehst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yaglan (10. Oktober 2009)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> Ich weiß es leider auch nicht...
> 
> Ich denke , die Metaller haben so einen hass auf electro/ Hip Hop , da es eben keine ,,mit instrumenten gemachte Musik,, ist.
> 
> ...



Es kommt einfach an wie die sich verhalten und Möchtegern Rapper verhalten sich meistans Affig und ganz erlich solche Meide ich. ich Finde das Verhalten unter aller Sau ich hasse die Music. Aber solange sie nur die Music hören sich aber nicht so verhalten ist alles ok.


----------



## Nawato (10. Oktober 2009)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Ich steh ja auf meine 2 Iron Maiden Shirts. *streichel*
> 
> Iron Maiden sind Götter, wer was anderes sagt, ist entweder taub, schwul, Papst, oder alles zusammen. (Anspielung auf unseren Papst und seine sexuelle Orientierung?? Gut möööglich
> 
> ...


NEEEE Iron Maiden sind keine Götter, sie sind die Götter der Götter.

Und wääää ich hab nur 1 Iron Maiden Shirt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. Oktober 2009)

du hgast wenigstens 1 :<


----------



## Nawato (10. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> du hgast wenigstens 1 :<


Ja aber das ist GELB hallo GELB !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. Oktober 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> Ja aber das ist GELB hallo GELB !!!!!!!!!!



oh.... das is nich so schön :<
meine band t-shirts sind zum glück alle schwarz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nawato (10. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> oh.... das is nich so schön :<
> meine band t-shirts sind zum glück alle schwarz
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ja so muss es sein ^^ Ich hab es halt mal geschenkt bekommen, anziehen tu ich es aber nicht ! Shirts müssen Schwarz, Schwarz/Rot, oder Weiß sein.


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. Oktober 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> Ja so muss es sein ^^ Ich hab es halt mal geschenkt bekommen, anziehen tu ich es aber nicht ! Shirts müssen Schwarz, Schwarz/Rot, oder Weiß sein.



jap 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bunt geht gar nich für metal t-shirts...die müssen dunkel oder so dunkel rot sein!


----------



## Nawato (10. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> jap
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


UND weiß auch !!!!! ^^ Ich find das hier so geil http://www.emp.de/bin/shop.php?prog=shop&a...;tc=BANDSBRANDS


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. Oktober 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> UND weiß auch !!!!! ^^ Ich find das hier so geil http://www.emp.de/bin/shop.php?prog=shop&a...;tc=BANDSBRANDS



nett


----------



## Shaxul (11. Oktober 2009)

Leute, geht's euch zu gut? Wäre cool wenn ihr einen eigentlich recht interessanten Thread nicht als Chatraum misbraucht..


----------



## Phash (11. Oktober 2009)

hehe ich finds eher nur lustig, wenn die mit ihren Schlafanzügen und komischen Mützen in der U-Bahn sitzen

gehört schon ne Menge Selbstbewusstsein dazu, sich so anzuziehen... dagegen ist irgendwie jeder Goth dezent gekleidet


----------



## Deathstyle (11. Oktober 2009)

Phash schrieb:


> hehe ich finds eher nur lustig, wenn die mit ihren Schlafanzügen und komischen Mützen in der U-Bahn sitzen
> 
> gehört schon ne Menge Selbstbewusstsein dazu, sich so anzuziehen... dagegen ist irgendwie jeder Goth dezent gekleidet



Es erfüllt aber nicht jeder HipHop hörende dieses "Style"-Klischee, zum Glück aber auch nicht jeder Metalhead.


----------



## Bloodletting (11. Oktober 2009)

Shaxul schrieb:


> Leute, geht's euch zu gut? Wäre cool wenn ihr einen eigentlich recht interessanten Thread nicht als Chatraum misbraucht..



Der Thread war nie wirklich interessant. O_o Ging schliesslich um HipHop. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Briefklammer (11. Oktober 2009)

Ich schätze mal der Hass auf HipHop/Rap kommt  durch die Frauenfeindlichen Texte
ich selber bin ein großer Rapfan und mach auch mal aus spaß freestylerap...
Früher habe ich mich noch extrem nach dieser Szene gekleidet also die Hose wirklich tief usw
aber jetze nicht mehr so stark, trage zwar noch baggy hoodie und ein cap nur in abgeschwächter Version
größten Teils aber nur wegen meiner Ausbildung zum Kinderpfleger da muss man ja ordentlich aussehen^^

Leider denken viele Kinder wenn sie Bushido Sido Kollegah Farid Bang usw. hören das sie tighte Gangstaaaaa sind
Ich selber höre auch noch Sido aber nicht jeden Song sein neues Lied ''Hey Du'' ist richtig gut geworden wie ich finde aber egal...würden sich diese möchtegern ''Gangster'' mit Rap Musik wirklich beschäftigen würden sie auch nicht Bushido oder Kollegah hören naja weil es so schön war drop ich doch mal ein paar lines 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sie dir die Jugend an wie sie von nichts eine Ahnung haben
Die wie Pferde den beliebten hinter her traben
Über so was kann ich nur lachen ,schmunzeln
Und meine Stirn dazu runzeln
Sie labern hier und da von ficken und Gangster sein
Aber fangen an zu heulen wenn man sie schlägt mitten in den Bauch rein
Sie spielen ihre Rollen fast perfekt 
Von außen hin sind sie die harten ein komischer Effekt


----------



## LordofDemons (11. Oktober 2009)

im grunde schlägt bushido damit seinen fans ins gesicht oO aber sie laufen ihm trotzdem noch nach was sagt uns das


----------



## Briefklammer (11. Oktober 2009)

> im grunde schlägt bushido damit seinen fans ins gesicht oO aber sie laufen ihm trotzdem noch nach was sagt uns das


naja früher als bushido noch seine texte selber geschrieben hat habe ich ihn auch noch gehört(habe so ziehmlich alles durch ausn deutschrap^^) aber wer übers ghettoleben rappt und in einer Villa wohnt verdient kein respekt und ist nicht real
und nochmal zu der sprache der meisten jugendlichen die rap hören viele wollen einfach nur so reden damit sie sich von der masse unterscheiden...


----------



## LordofDemons (11. Oktober 2009)

was defakto ja schwachsinn ist weil die masse in der sie sich bewegen (ihre Szene, Umfeld) whatever ja genau so reden^^

das ist so herrlich Schizo


----------



## Briefklammer (11. Oktober 2009)

naja da hast du schon recht aber beziehen wir es mal auf die ''normis'' die immer nur fachwörter benutzen solchen leuten kann ich nich zuhören bei so schwierigen wörtern macht mein kopf zu und ich denke an was anderes... aber bei welchen die so reden ''Ey gestern wars voll tight alta!!!'' kann ich viel besser zuhören
da sind mir die gangster doch lieber ^^


----------



## LordofDemons (11. Oktober 2009)

^^ jeder wie ers gewohnt ist.


----------



## Briefklammer (11. Oktober 2009)

ich mags halt einfach^^
aber ist es denn so schwer gebildet zureden ohne irgend welche fachwörter die ich nich verstehe zu benutzen?...


----------



## Bloodletting (11. Oktober 2009)

Briefklammer schrieb:


> ich mags halt einfach^^
> aber ist es denn so schwer gebildet zureden ohne irgend welche fachwörter die ich nich verstehe zu benutzen?...



Ohne Fremd- und Fachwörter würde man wie die Unterschicht reden, das kommt nicht gut. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Man will sich ja abheben und indem man Fachwörter benutzt, hebt man sich mehr ab als die ganzen "weissu" und "altah". 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Briefklammer (11. Oktober 2009)

ja klar fachwörter brauch man ohne sie wäre die deutschesprache nich vollständig aber es gibt halt viele die ich einfach nich verstehe


----------



## Bloodletting (11. Oktober 2009)

Briefklammer schrieb:


> ja klar fachwörter brauch man ohne sie wäre die deutschesprache nich vollständig aber es gibt halt viele die ich einfach nich verstehe



Das ist ja auch nicht schlimm, ich guck auch manchmal wie ein Emu, wenn ich irgendein Wort höre.
Aber Du z.B. hast den Vorteil, dass Du hier im Internet bist. Geh in ein Forum, fang ne Diskussion an und schon wirst Du Wörter aufschnappen. Die guckst du bei Wiki nach und dadurch erweitert sich dein Wortschatz.

Das geht dann über Narzissten zu Zynikern, dann zu Masochisten und unser Freund LoD, der kleine Misantroph. 
(Wir beide sind übrigens die Forenmisantrophen - Da wär eigentlich mal ne eigene Forengruppe angebracht, LoD was meinst du?) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (11. Oktober 2009)

Wie sie sich anmaßen zu reden, elendes Pack, nichts als verlumpte Stallburschen seien sie doch!


----------



## LordofDemons (11. Oktober 2009)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> (Wir beide sind übrigens die Forenmisantrophen - Da wär eigentlich mal ne eigene Forengruppe angebracht, LoD was meinst du?)
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


mach auf ich bin sofort drin!

edit: oh selor hat heut mittelaltermarkt bei sich :O


----------



## Selor Kiith (11. Oktober 2009)

Spricht es mich etwa an? So dumm kann es nicht sein, dies zu wagen... oder doch? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silenzz (11. Oktober 2009)

Briefklammer schrieb:


> Ich schätze mal der Hass auf HipHop/Rap kommt  durch die Frauenfeindlichen Texte
> ich selber bin ein großer Rapfan und mach auch mal aus spaß freestylerap...
> Früher habe ich mich noch extrem nach dieser Szene gekleidet also die Hose wirklich tief usw
> aber jetze nicht mehr so stark, trage zwar noch baggy hoodie und ein cap nur in abgeschwächter Version
> ...



o.Ô selten so gelacht über die Aussage:" Leider denken viele Kinder wenn sie Bushido Sido Kollegah Farid Bang usw. hören das sie tighte Gangstaaaaa sind" kommse vom Mars?
Wie kannst du dir anmaßen zu sagen, die und die Gruppe hört nur die und die Musik, weil die dadurch krass sein wollen....
Ich selbst hör z.B. Kollegah, Farid Bang etc. und trotzdem mach ich nicht auf hart oder fühl mich duch die Mucke hart, der Großteil meiner Freunde hört auch solche Musik und es ist genauso wie bei mir. Also wie kommst du bitte auf so eine Idee?


----------



## Selor Kiith (11. Oktober 2009)

Silenzz:

viele =/= alle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (11. Oktober 2009)

es sind viele jugendliche die sich dadurch cool fühlen dass sie krassen pornorap(?) oder gangstaaarap!!11 hören....ich könnt euch 548889235912349234 beispiele nennen wo ich z.b im bus sas und mit anhören mußte wie diese spacken irgendwelche fremden leute anmachen,das handy rausholen und dann diesen deutschen "rap" anmachen und dann so sagen :"ey alta deinä mudda kriegt paar aufs mowl alta ey und so farid bang man ey der f*ckt dein lebän" 
durft ich am freitag zuletzt noch erleben nach der schule im bus.....


----------



## TheGui (11. Oktober 2009)

Briefklammer schrieb:


> Sie dir die Jugend an wie sie von nichts eine Ahnung haben
> Die wie Pferde den beliebten hinter her traben
> Über so was kann ich nur lachen ,schmunzeln
> Und meine Stirn dazu runzeln
> ...


aüß ^_^



Silenzz schrieb:


> o.Ô selten so gelacht über die Aussage:" Leider denken viele Kinder wenn sie Bushido Sido Kollegah Farid Bang usw. hören das sie tighte Gangstaaaaa sind" kommse vom Mars?


sry aber er hatt recht... es is vor allem extrem schlimm wenn minderjährige (zb unter 10 Jährige) den Crap hören.... das is furchtbar was den Kindern angetan wird!

hast wohl noch nie nen 7Jährigen "spreiz deine Beine ...." singen gehört?


----------



## Silenzz (11. Oktober 2009)

Nee hab ich ehrlich gesagt noch nie gehört und ich mein ich chill hier schon mit den, Leuten mit immigrationshintergrund, also auch Albaner, Marrokaner, Türken, etc. aber halt auch mit Deutschen, Engländern (bin ja selbst einer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) etc. und mir ist das insgesamt vll. 2-3 mal in nem Bus/Bahn passiert, wo lebt ihr denn? In South-central LA? o.Ô


----------



## TheGui (11. Oktober 2009)

Silenzz schrieb:


> wo lebt ihr denn? In South-central LA? o.Ô


50k seelen kaff


----------



## Selor Kiith (11. Oktober 2009)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Nee hab ich ehrlich gesagt noch nie gehört und ich mein ich chill hier schon mit den, Leuten mit immigrationshintergrund, also auch Albaner, Marrokaner, Türken, etc. aber halt auch mit Deutschen, Engländern (bin ja selbst einer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Geh mal... Mittags oder Nachmittags durch die Stadt, bevorzugt dann, wenn Schulschluss ist... :-D


----------



## Briefklammer (11. Oktober 2009)

> o.Ô selten so gelacht über die Aussage:" Leider denken viele Kinder wenn sie Bushido Sido Kollegah Farid Bang usw. hören das sie tighte Gangstaaaaa sind" kommse vom Mars?
> Wie kannst du dir anmaßen zu sagen, die und die Gruppe hört nur die und die Musik, weil die dadurch krass sein wollen....
> Ich selbst hör z.B. Kollegah, Farid Bang etc. und trotzdem mach ich nicht auf hart oder fühl mich duch die Mucke hart, der Großteil meiner Freunde hört auch solche Musik und es ist genauso wie bei mir. Also wie kommst du bitte auf so eine Idee?


si ich sage ja viele und nicht alle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silenzz (11. Oktober 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Geh mal... Mittags oder Nachmittags durch die Stadt, bevorzugt dann, wenn Schulschluss ist... :-D


Ok touché ich muss mich geschlagen geben, wenn ich so an meine abendlichen Streifzüge durch Frankfurt denke, oder vonner Party komme ist es schon so das da n paar assis sitzen und palabber schieben, aber hier in Bonn (ok ist ja auch n bissi kleiner^^) ist mir sowas eig noch nie passiert und hier bin ich auch mal um 12 bzw. 1 uhr abends unterwegs, denke mal es liegt eher an der Stadt und wo man dann da ist....

&#8364;dith: Trotzdem verschmähe ich die Aussage, man hört Kollegah etc. um hart zu sein...


----------



## Selor Kiith (11. Oktober 2009)

Du hattest bisher einfach nur Glück...
Oder du kleidest dich so, dass diese jenen dich als "Rudelmitglied" sehen und deswegen keinen Streß machen xD

Du nicht... aber die 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silenzz (11. Oktober 2009)

Haha ok xD Picaldi-Jeans und Lederjacke.... ok ich bin ruhig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Briefklammer (11. Oktober 2009)

naja silenz leider kenne ich zuviele die dies denken das sie dann hart sind...


----------



## TheGui (11. Oktober 2009)

naja oder wie du schon sagst er einfach zu den zeiten unterwegs sind in denen die "Kleinen ganstors" schon im betchen liegen 

ich hab 6 Monate Praktikum auf ner Tagesgruppe für Problemkinder hinter mir.. und seit dem möchte ich Frauenarzt und Co. nurnoch irgendwo richtung Sonne ballern!


----------



## Briefklammer (11. Oktober 2009)

thegui willkommen im club dieses ganze frauenfeindliche zeug sollte man sowie so verbieten^^
aber es gibt etwas was noch schlimmer ist als ein möchtegern gangster
unzwar die 12 jährigen kinder die nach der schule an der bushalte sitzen mit einem sternburger einer bomber jacke springerstiefel und glaze....


----------



## Bloodletting (11. Oktober 2009)

Wohnt mal in Berlin ... hier ist es immer ein großer Spaß ... *hust*


----------



## Briefklammer (11. Oktober 2009)

^^ naja da hab ich ja noch glück das ich im harz wohne aber selbst hier ist es schlimm....


----------



## Silenzz (11. Oktober 2009)

Naja Frankfurts kriminalitätsrate liegt ja höher als die von Berlin (Frankfurt Hauptstadt des Verbrechens in Deutschland) und ich mein da bekomm ich abends halt in der Bahn gelegentlich was mit wenn ich wieder mal da bin. Aber so extrem schlimm hab ichs gefühl isses auch nicht :-s
Und Frauenarzt kann ich auch nicht ab, allein schon wegen seiner Reimqualität...-.-'


----------



## DER Lachmann (11. Oktober 2009)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Wohnt mal in Berlin ... hier ist es immer ein großer Spaß ... *hust*



pff berlin...langweilig :x
hier in gladbach isses lustig
in der stadt zu 90% nur so spasten mit ihrem handy wo dann halt sowas wie "häääy dasch gäht aaaab" raus kommt oder "isch fickä deinä mudda krass in *piep**  und als ob das noch nicht schlimm genug wär neeeein
dann kommen diese gruppen auf einen zu mit einem anführer das sieht man immer..das is der der seine mütze am weitesten übern kopf trägt(also fast kein kontakt mehr zum kopf) oder der mit dem größten vokuhila(schreibt man das so?) und dann irgendwelche wildfremden leute anmachen weil der sie ja komisch angekuckt hat
ooooooder
die 9 jährigen auf meiner schule die so krasses zeug hören und dann auf einen zu kommen (das is auch so ne sache..ich hätte mih in der 5,6,7 nicht getraut nen 10 klässler anzumachen aber naja...) und sagen ey alta guck nich ich fickä deinö mudda alter!!11

ja das is lustig...... <_<


----------



## Skatero (11. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> pff berlin...langweilig :x
> hier in gladbach isses lustig
> in der stadt zu 90% nur so spasten mit ihrem handy wo dann halt sowas wie "häääy dasch gäht aaaab" raus kommt oder "isch fickä deinä mudda krass in *piep**  und als ob das noch nicht schlimm genug wär neeeein
> dann kommen diese gruppen auf einen zu mit einem anführer das sieht man immer..das is der der seine mütze am weitesten übern kopf trägt(also fast kein kontakt mehr zum kopf) oder der mit dem größten vokuhila(schreibt man das so?) und dann irgendwelche wildfremden leute anmachen weil der sie ja komisch angekuckt hat
> ...


Und dann sagen sie immer sie holen ihre OVER NINETHOUSAND Cousins.


----------



## DER Lachmann (11. Oktober 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Und dann sagen sie immer sie holen ihre OVER NINETHOUSAND Cousins.



diese hip-hop gangztaas müssens ja wie die hasen treiben wenn die over nine thousand cousins haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (11. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> diese hip-hop gangztaas müssens ja wie die hasen treiben wenn die over nine thousand cousins haben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ja wenn die das so oft machen, wie sie das in den Songs sagen, könnte das stimmen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (11. Oktober 2009)

Was mich wundert, das bei uns auf der Gym genau 1 typ ist, der Hip hop hoert.
Vorurteile? Immer her damit^^


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (11. Oktober 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Was mich wundert, das bei uns auf der Gym genau 1 typ ist, der Hip hop hoert.
> Vorurteile? Immer her damit^^



hm i-wie is da schon was dran
1 typ mag vllt übertrieben sein aber die anzahl bei uns ist auch sehr übersichtlich


----------



## VHRobi (11. Oktober 2009)

Ey yo mein krass alter Fred. Da wird ja immernoch gelabert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


So jetzt geh ich mit meinen 5 Homeys krass Questen.
Weisst du ist voll krass alta wenn ich da so mit 5 Gangstaz gleichzeitig durch die Instanzen rushe..
Erfolg: [First Multiboxing Hoppa'rrrrrrrrrr]

Kodo mit krassen Felgen und so...


Immer freundlich bleiben Leute. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Fur das Allianz!


----------



## TheGui (11. Oktober 2009)

naja, das Thema und das Problem wird ja net alt.


----------



## DER Lachmann (11. Oktober 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Was mich wundert, das bei uns auf der Gym genau 1 typ ist, der Hip hop hoert.
> Vorurteile? Immer her damit^^



bei mir auf der hauptschule isses andersrum :x 
98% hip-hop/techno hörer und vllt 1% metal und 1% klassik 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (11. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> 1% klassik
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Die Lehrer? xD


----------



## DER Lachmann (11. Oktober 2009)

TheGui schrieb:


> Die Lehrer? xD



och nich nur lehrer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
es gibt immer ein paar merkwürdige die sowas hören O_o


----------



## LordofDemons (11. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> bei mir auf der hauptschule isses andersrum :x
> 98% hip-hop/techno hörer und vllt 1% metal und 1% klassik
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


und in der realschule wars ausgeglichen 33% hiphop 33% Metal und 33% kennen nur diese atzen musik


----------



## DER Lachmann (11. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> und in der realschule wars ausgeglichen 33% hiphop 33% Metal und 33% kennen nur diese atzen musik



ja ich hab jetzt mal keinen unterschied zwischen hip hop und diesem atzendreck gemacht....is für mich beides das gleiche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




aber da sieht man mal 
hauptschule/sonderschule = hip-hop verseucht
realschule/gesamtschule = ausgeglichen
gymnasium = metal & rock hat die oberhand 
...
mhhh
..... 
und was sagt uns das?
hip hop ist für dumme menschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (bitte nicht allzu ernst nehmen :x)


----------



## Bloodletting (11. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> aber da sieht man mal
> hauptschule/sonderschule = hip-hop verseucht
> realschule/gesamtschule = ausgeglichen
> gymnasium = metal & rock hat die oberhand
> ...



Ich war auf einer Gesamtschule und mit mir, meinem Kumpel und nem anderen waren wir die einzigen (offensichtlichen) Metalheads an der Schule ... verfickt nochmal. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Deine These hinkt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (11. Oktober 2009)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Ich war auf einer Gesamtschule und mit mir, meinem Kumpel und nem anderen waren wir die einzigen (offensichtlichen) Metalheads an der Schule ... verfickt nochmal.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



die is ja auch nur so ganz schnell und oberflächlich gemacht wurden  kann ja später noch ne ausführlichere und tiefgründigere vorstellen :<


----------



## dragon1 (11. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> und was sagt uns das?


Du bist auf der Hauptschule, das sagt alles 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auch nicht ernst nehmen^^ Ich bin doch nicht einer der Arroganten typen sie denken sie waeren etwas besseres nur weil sie cooler schlauer und ueberhaupt toller sind, ich bin doch die bescheidenheit in peroson...


----------



## Shaxul (12. Oktober 2009)

Sehr spassig mit anzusehen wie sich einige Leute hier aufgrund ihres Musikgeschmacks selbstgefällig als überlegen aufspielen, sich dabei aber als totale Vollpfosten entlarven. Lest euch bitte nochmal den Eingangsthread vom TE durch und versucht dann mal in euren Kopf zu bekommen, dass mit "HipHopper" nicht immer eure Handy- und Vokuhilatypen gemeint sein müssen. Aber wozu? Sich ohne nachzudenken über Klischees beäumeln macht ja viel mehr Spass.. 

Nochmal: der Thread heisst nicht "Wer schafft es die meisten Hopper-Vorurteile aufzuzählen" und auch nicht "Welche Bandshirts hast du letzte Woche bei emp bestellt?".
Ich bin kein Moderator, aber ich denke ich überschreite hier nicht meine Grenzen als normaler User wenn ich sage: Wer zum Thema nichts beizutragen hat, kann sich seinen Post auch mal verkneifen, oder? Es leidet halt total die Übersichtlichkeit, wenn auf 3 Seiten Thread ca. 2 Posts stehen, die was zum Thema aussagen...

@topic: Der Hass auf den HipHop kommt einfach daher, dass viele Menschen mit HipHop nur dieses MTV-Zeugs assozieren. Es gab auch vor Sido & Bushido schon Rapmusik in Deutschland, z.B. aus Hamburg.

Ich versuche jetzt einfach mal, ein bisschen Aufklärungsarbeit zu leisten. Bei Intersse einfach mal durchklicken:

The Roots - The next movement
Mos Def - Mathematics
Immortal Technique - Dance with the devil
Advanced Chemistry - Fremd im eigenen Land
Beginner - K2
Eins Zwo - Hand auf's Herz


Rap dreht sich nicht immer um Frauen, Autos und Fuffis im Club...

edit: noch ne Info obendrauf, ich würde mich selber als Metalhead bezeichnen - und das bin ich schon seit guten 10 Jahren. Ich wünsche es jedem, mal über dieses dumme Genre-Denken hinwegzukommen. Es gibt soviel gute Musik, auch von Bands und Künstlern von denen EMP keine T-Shirts verkauft : )


----------



## Independent (12. Oktober 2009)

Danke Shaxul.

Ich denke, dass viele hier Hass auf Hip-Hop haben, weil sie von solchen Leuten immer rumgeschubst werden. In der Onlinewelt gibt es ja schließlich auch nur hässliche, verpickelte Nerds... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Spaltendenken ist so ziemlich die größte Scheiße die es gibt. Das ist nicht erwachsen. 

Und das diese Musik viel an Hauptschulen gehört wird, liegt einfach daran, dass die Musik in ihrer Struktur einfach ist und diese auch Immigranten leicht verstehen. Ich würde mich nicht unbedingt als dumm bezeichnen, dennoch mag ich zb Bushido...einfach weil es hart klingt und ich Chauvinist bin. Es ist mir auch scheißegal 
ob der Typ nich wirklich ausm Ghetto kommt. Mir passen einfach die Beats und die Texte.

Wenn ich mal in der Metalerklischeekiste wühle, dann sollten sich hier einige für ihren Musikgeschmack schämen. 


Einigen wir uns darauf:


Die Metaler lassen die Hopper schön andere Leute im Bus mit Atzenmusik-Klingentönen nerven.

Die Hopper lassen die Metaler mit ihren Schwertern Drachen töten oder Monster besiegen.


Wobei ersteres wahrscheinlich realistischer klingt


----------



## Davatar (12. Oktober 2009)

Geb ich auch mal meinen Senf dazu:
Warum ich viele HipHoper in unseren Breitengraden nicht ernst nehmen kann? Weil sie mit ihren Texten das Gefühl zu vermitteln versuchen, sie würden in nem 3.Weltland leben, obwohl sie in Deutschland/Öreich/Schweiz wohnen, wo die einzigen Probleme die die meisten Leute haben, pure Luxusprobleme sind.
Zusätzlich siehts einfach übel aus, wenn jemand die Hose in den Knien trägt, aber über Geschmack lässt sich ja gut streiten.


----------



## Ogil (12. Oktober 2009)

Das Traurige ist ja die Entwicklung des Hiphops in Deutschland - von einer Eigenumsetzung der Hiphop-Idee (z.B. von den Leuten die Shaxul schon nannte, aber auch von einer Reihe anderer Leute in Zentren wie Hamburg, Stuttgart, Heidelberg...) wie wir sie vor 10-20 Jahren hatten, hin zum puren Nachahmen des US-Gangster-Raps (wer heut nicht aus Berlin kommt wird ja fast schon nicht mehr Ernst genommen). Schon Fanta4 sangen vor fast 15 Jahren "weisse Mittelstandskids ausm Ghetto, was ein Witz" - aber leider finden das die Kids heute offensichtlich cool. Mit deutschem Hiphop hat das nix mehr zu tun, das ist nur noch Gangsterrap mit deutschen Texten. Und um diesen "dt. Gangsterrap" geht es hier wohl auch eher...


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. Oktober 2009)

Shaxul schrieb:


> Sehr spassig mit anzusehen wie sich einige Leute hier aufgrund ihres Musikgeschmacks selbstgefällig als überlegen aufspielen, sich dabei aber als totale Vollpfosten entlarven. Lest euch bitte nochmal den Eingangsthread vom TE durch und versucht dann mal in euren Kopf zu bekommen, dass mit "HipHopper" nicht immer eure Handy- und Vokuhilatypen gemeint sein müssen. Aber wozu? Sich ohne nachzudenken über Klischees beäumeln macht ja viel mehr Spass..



oh....sry hast recht :x ich hab mich wohl unklar audgedrückt, mein fehler =/
mit hip-hop war eigentlich dieses gangster rap zeug gemeint...und ich weiß das es auch guten deutschen hip-hop gibt z.b. peter fox,ohrbooten,freundeskreis,blumio und seeed mag ich auch sehr...und nur weil ich metal hör komm ich mir auch nicht überlegen vor gegenüber hip-hop hörern :x


und ich stimm ogil zu es geht voll weniger um hip-hop als mehr um dieses gangster rap zeug was die leute so ankotzt (was auch verständlich ist ^.^)


----------



## Manowar (12. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> trve=true und so nennen sich die selbst ernnanten super mega tru/ve metaler
> dabei gibts nur 4 leute die sich trve nennen können..... manowar



5,bitteschön!
Ich fühle mich geehrt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (12. Oktober 2009)

entschuldige mal Iron Maiden und Motörhead sind aaber auch sowas von trve


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. Oktober 2009)

sind sie....
aber nur manowar darf sich trve nennen...die haben das schließlich erfunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manowar (12. Oktober 2009)

Ich glaube ihr versteht beide nicht, wie ich es gemeint habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. Oktober 2009)

doch doch manowar is schon angekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (12. Oktober 2009)

wie gesagt, manche rap-hiphop lieder mag ich.
Step up von linkin Park wuerd ich da mal aufzählen, aber auch y.b eminem hat trotz aggressiver texte coole musik.


----------



## Manowar (12. Oktober 2009)

Ok, Punkt für dich!
Aber der unromantische Kerl da, hats nicht verstanden.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (12. Oktober 2009)

haha du heißt manowar im buffed forum also sind 5 leute trvue -.- wie lustig


----------



## Manowar (12. Oktober 2009)

Pah!Du versuchst jetzt nur deine Scharm zu verstecken! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber damits nicht zu viel Spam hier wird..zum Thema..zu viele Provokationen von Hoppern, ergo -> alle plöd.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (12. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ja ich hab jetzt mal keinen unterschied zwischen hip hop und diesem atzendreck gemacht....is für mich beides das gleiche
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



jaja kaum wird in einem lied mal das wort atze fallen gelassen...römms und auf einmal sind alle atzen
echt lächerlich



DER schrieb:


> guten deutschen hip-hop gibt z.b. peter fox,ohrbooten,freundeskreis,blumio und seeed mag ich auch sehr...und nur weil ich metal hör komm ich mir auch nicht überlegen vor gegenüber hip-hop hörern :x



hm also genaugenommen sind peter fox, seeed und ohrbooten eig dancehall und kein hip hop^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. Oktober 2009)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> jaja kaum wird in einem lied mal das wort atze fallen gelassen...römms und auf einmal sind alle atzen
> echt lächerlich


vom vollhorst bis zur dümmsten bratze, 
jeder ist auf einmal atze


----------



## Bloodletting (12. Oktober 2009)

Ich hasse das Wort "Atze" ... ich hasse, hasse, hasse, verfickt hasse es!

Wollte ich nur gesagt haben ... weitermachen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (12. Oktober 2009)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Ich hasse das Wort "Atze" ... ich hasse, hasse, hasse, verfickt hasse es!
> 
> Wollte ich nur gesagt haben ... weitermachen!
> 
> ...



ich fühle mit dir^^


----------



## LordofDemons (12. Oktober 2009)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Ich hasse das Wort "Atze" ... ich hasse, hasse, hasse, verfickt hasse es!
> 
> Wollte ich nur gesagt haben ... weitermachen!
> 
> ...


dem kann ich mich nur anschließen


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. Oktober 2009)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> jaja kaum wird in einem lied mal das wort atze fallen gelassen...römms und auf einmal sind alle atzen
> echt lächerlich
> 
> 
> ...



tja mitgehangen mitgefangen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

naja is jetzt kein großer unterschied oder?


achja ich schließe mich bloodleetting an


----------



## Urengroll (12. Oktober 2009)

Ihr seit doch alles Atzen! Atzen Musik!



Atztehken usw..................^^


----------



## Thoor (12. Oktober 2009)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Ich hasse das Wort "Atze" ... ich hasse, hasse, hasse, verfickt hasse es!
> 
> Wollte ich nur gesagt haben ... weitermachen!
> 
> ...


/signed.


----------



## Independent (12. Oktober 2009)

Ne "Atze" is einfach ein guter Kumpel. Schon mein Berliner Cousin hat mich mit 6 Jahren so geschimpft. Das war vorm Mauerfall. Ist das heute immer noch so? 

Hm...ich kann z.b nichts mit den ganzen Fanta4-Kindergartenscheiß anfangen. Ich bin kultiviert, hab einen Job, ne hübsche Freundin, ne Affäre (huhu Haxxler), keine 8 WoW 80er, spiel im Verein, trag enge Klamotten, bin tolerant und....hör Gangsta-Rap

EDIT:

Achja, ich hab auch keinen Vokuhila und halte Iron Maiden ebenfalls für Götter


----------



## Deathstyle (12. Oktober 2009)

Für mich war Atze mal das gleiche wie Digga, nur kommt eben das eine aus Berlin und das andere aus Hamburg :x
/e du hast ne Affäre mit Haxxler? o_o


----------



## LordofDemons (12. Oktober 2009)

Independent schrieb:


> Ne "Atze" is einfach ein guter Kumpel. Schon mein Berliner Cousin hat mich mit 6 Jahren so geschimpft. Das war vorm Mauerfall. Ist das heute immer noch so?
> 
> Hm...ich kann z.b nichts mit den ganzen Fanta4-Kindergartenscheiß anfangen. Ich bin kultiviert, hab einen Job, ne hübsche Freundin, ne Affäre (huhu Haxxler), keine 8 WoW 80er, spiel im Verein, trag enge Klamotten, bin tolerant und....hör Gangsta-Rap
> 
> ...


du passt in kein schema ein fehler in der matrix!!!!


----------



## dragon1 (12. Oktober 2009)

Systhemfehler...Selbstzerstörung in 
10
9
8
7
6
5
4
3
2
1


----------



## dalai (12. Oktober 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Geb ich auch mal meinen Senf dazu:
> Warum ich viele HipHoper in unseren Breitengraden nicht ernst nehmen kann? Weil sie mit ihren Texten das Gefühl zu vermitteln versuchen, sie würden in nem 3.Weltland leben, obwohl sie in Deutschland/Öreich/Schweiz wohnen, wo die einzigen Probleme die die meisten Leute haben, pure Luxusprobleme sind.
> Zusätzlich siehts einfach übel aus, wenn jemand die Hose in den Knien trägt, aber über Geschmack lässt sich ja gut streiten.


Ich sage mal, 70% aller Rapper sind nicht so. Auf jeden fall in der Schweiz kenn ich keinen einzigen "richtigen" Rapper (jemand der selber Musik macht und auch ein bischen bekannt ist), der über Ghettos spricht in seinen Texten, klar, die gibt es auch nicht in der Schweiz.


----------



## LordofDemons (12. Oktober 2009)

in b4 doom!


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. Oktober 2009)

Der schrieb:


> Bushido gehört auch zu den schlechten.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



dann zeig uns mal beispiele für tollen hip-hop



es ist geschmackssache ob man peter fox oder fanta 4 gut findet.....die reden halt eher über lustige sachen und nicht immer nur bäähbäääh alles doof ich hab kein geld (leb aber in nem fetten haus) und alles kacke bääh bääh keiner mag mich aber ich scheiß auf eure meinung bääh bäääh.


also ehrlich instrumentalisch ist hip-hop nicht sehr anspruchsvoll und vom gesang her auch nicht.... und gute liedtexte mit ner guten aussage gibts in jeder musikrichtung nicht nur im hip-hop 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (12. Oktober 2009)

Der schrieb:


> Was ich aber gerne mal fragen wollte: Was soll an den Fantastischen Vier oder Peter Fox toll sein? Weder technisch noch lyrisch sind sie besonders gut und die Beats, naja, Geschmackssache. Über den Inhalt kann man natürlich streiten.



also zumindest lyrisch ist peter fox über jeden zweifel erhaben


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. Oktober 2009)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> also zumindest lyrisch ist peter fox über jeden zweifel erhaben



da sind wa doch mal einer meinung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Der Taktlosse Vernichter (12. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> dann zeig uns mal beispiele für tollen hip-hop
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Ich habe ja gesagt, dass der Inhalt Geschmackssache ist, aber rein objektiv betrachtet, sind sie lyrisch und technisch eher nicht so gut.


Und Hip-Hop ist keineswegs einfach: Ein Beat will gut produziert werden und ein guter Flow ist nicht einfach, gehört wahrscheinlich zu den anspruchvollsten &#8222;Gesängen" der Musikwelt.



Und was Humor angeht, sind viele Rapper Fanta4 deutlich überlegen.



Mal ein paar gute Rapper:



Taktloss: Der wahrscheinlich genialste Rapper Deutschlands, lyrisch einer der bessten, und seine Technik ist legendär

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bcj3tTpHwKg

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7SqlnUVsb2A



Kollegah: Gehört zu den technisch und lyrisch besten Rappern Deutschlands, inhaltlich aber nicht so toll



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GWND2OF8uNU





SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> also zumindest lyrisch ist peter fox über jeden zweifel erhaben



Würde ich nicht so sagen.


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. Oktober 2009)

Der schrieb:


> Ich habe ja gesagt, dass der Inhalt Geschmackssache ist, aber rein objektiv betrachtet, sind sie lyrisch und technisch eher nicht so gut.
> 
> 
> Und Hip-Hop ist keineswegs einfach: Ein Beat will gut produziert werden und ein guter Flow ist nicht einfach, gehört wahrscheinlich zu den anspruchvollsten „Gesängen" der Musikwelt.
> ...



naja is halt geschmackssache obs gut ist oder nicht aber das is ja auch egal.


naja ich kann mir nicht vorstellen was so schwer dadran ist en bisschen aufm computer rumzutippen und da nen guten beat rauszukriegen und was ist den so anspruchsvoll am gesang? 

naja ich mag den humor der fanta 4 und auch von vielen anderen hip-hop gruppen K.I.Z z.b

ich würd mir das jetzt gern anhören aber kann hier zurzeit leider keine musik hören :/


und ich find schon das peter fox gute lyrics hat aber ist halt geschmackssache


----------



## Der Taktlosse Vernichter (12. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> naja is halt geschmackssache obs gut ist oder nicht aber das is ja auch egal.
> 
> 
> naja ich kann mir nicht vorstellen was so schwer dadran ist en bisschen aufm computer rumzutippen und da nen guten beat rauszukriegen und was ist den so anspruchsvoll am gesang?
> ...




Auf den Computer rumtippen ist natürlich einfacher als ein Instrument zu spielen, aber mit ein Istrumentspielen oder Rumtippen ist noch nicht alles getan: Man muss damit erst Musik machen, und dann ist es egal, ob Computer oder Instrument, beides ist anspruchsvoll, wenn man etwas Gutes dabei rauskriegen will.


Edit:

Noch ein paar Beispiele:

Hollywood Hank
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xubjpk5Ncz8
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lWUdf6nROw8...feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yiu3mPqsIVE

Favorite
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VpjmBCNZfPw

Taktloss, MC Basstard
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7vkaCDXXgOg
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-S1bXHW--Fo...feature=related

MC Basstard

Schlafen gehn
Grau

Prinz Pi
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_8B1DKcB_tE
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hVF5vnbE0Os...feature=related


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (12. Oktober 2009)

Der schrieb:


> Mal ein paar gute Rapper:
> 
> Taktloss: Der wahrscheinlich genialste Rapper Deutschlands, lyrisch einer der bessten, und seine Technik ist legendär
> 
> ...




naja ob das gut ist, ist ja auch mehr "geschmackssache"

der einzige gute deutsche hip hop der mir gefällt ist Blumentopf


----------



## Der Taktlosse Vernichter (12. Oktober 2009)

Gut ist Taktloss ohne Zweifel. Ob er den eigenen Geschmack trifft muss natürlich jeder selber wissen. Allerdings empfehle ich jedem, er solle nich mal mit Takloss beschäftigen: Zuerst mochte ich ihn auch nicht wirklich, aber jetzt ist er mein Lieblingsrapper. Tighter underground shit triffts wohl am Besten.


----------



## Selor Kiith (12. Oktober 2009)

Der schrieb:


> Gut ist Taktloss ohne Zweifel



Sagt wer? Du? Schön für dich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Der Taktlosse Vernichter (12. Oktober 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Sagt wer? Du? Schön für dich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





Sagen Leute, die Ahnung haben und Musik objektiv bewerten können.


----------



## Selor Kiith (12. Oktober 2009)

Der schrieb:


> Sagen Leute, die Ahnung haben und Musik objektiv bewerten können.



Natürlich, war ja so klar, jeder der was anderes sagt hat natürlich keine Ahnung und ist auch sonst ungeeignet, gelle?
Schön wenn man die eigene Meinung für so wichtig empfindet!


----------



## Der Taktlosse Vernichter (12. Oktober 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Natürlich, war ja so klar, jeder der was anderes sagt hat natürlich keine Ahnung und ist auch sonst ungeeignet, gelle?
> Schön wenn man die eigene Meinung für so wichtig empfindet!



Es ist nunmal nicht von der Hand zu weisen, dass Takti Talent hat. Und ich bezweifle, dass sich hier irgendjemand, der seine unqualifizierte Meinung abgegeben hat, so weit mit Hip-Hop und auch Sprache allgemein auseinandergesetzt hat, um objektiv beurteilen zu können.


----------



## Selor Kiith (12. Oktober 2009)

Der schrieb:


> Es ist nunmal nicht von der Hand zu weisen, dass Takti Talent hat. Und ich bezweifle, dass sich hier irgendjemand, der seine unqualifizierte Meinung abgegeben hat, so weit mit Hip-Hop und auch Sprache allgemein auseinandergesetzt hat, um objektiv beurteilen zu können.



Du merkst es auch nicht mehr was?
Naja bei dem Namen auch nicht anders zu erwarten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So so und was sind diese "unqualifizierten" Meinungen? Meine? Deine? Oder all jene die dir nicht zustimmen? Mh? Was denn nu?
Glaub mir... schon allein die Texte sind unter aller Sau... (lyrisch unappetitlich und oftmals nur durch extreme Lautverschiebung passend) und das sage ich als Literat, Dichter und jemand der sehr oft Literaturwissenschaft und Sprachanalyse in der Universität belegen muss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathstyle (12. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> naja ich kann mir nicht vorstellen was so schwer dadran ist en bisschen aufm computer rumzutippen und da nen guten beat rauszukriegen und was ist den so anspruchsvoll am gesang?


Nein, einen Beat selber machen ist eben nicht einfach, probiers halt mal aus.

Wobei ich Kollegah ziemlich schlecht finde, also der Tune ist ganz okay, aber ich steh nicht so auf das Bossgehabe, dann lieber son retarded wie Fav, da hab ich persönlich mehr Spaß mit.
Gute deutsche Rapper? Mhn, imo: Meackes, Savas, Liquit Walker..


----------



## Shaxul (12. Oktober 2009)

Ich verabschiede mich dann mal endgültig aus dem Thread. Die paar brauchbaren Beiträge verschwinden hier unter ner Flut von Spam und unfundiertem Wissen - ich habs ehrlich versucht, werdet mal glücklick mit eurer eingeschränkten Weltsicht.


----------



## LordofDemons (12. Oktober 2009)

Shaxul schrieb:


> Ich verabschiede mich dann mal endgültig aus dem Thread. Die paar brauchbaren Beiträge verschwinden hier unter ner Flut von Spam und unfundiertem Wissen - ich habs ehrlich versucht, werdet mal glücklick mit eurer eingeschränkten Weltsicht.


schade ich mochte deinen beitrag


----------



## Der Taktlosse Vernichter (12. Oktober 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Du merkst es auch nicht mehr was?
> Naja bei dem Namen auch nicht anders zu erwarten
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LordofDemons (12. Oktober 2009)

dann gib uns mal ein beispiel seiner genialen texte


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. Oktober 2009)

Taktloss´ Texte gehören zu den besten, genialsten und anspruchsvollsten Texten, die die Musik zu bieten hat.


findest du 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich könnt ja auch sagen das cannibal corpse die anspruchsvollsten texte hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. Oktober 2009)

> Taktloss´ Texte gehören zu den besten, genialsten und anspruchsvollsten Texten, die die Musik zu bieten hat.



musik? jegliche, die es gibt?
sicher nicht...


----------



## Der Taktlosse Vernichter (12. Oktober 2009)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Nein, einen Beat selber machen ist eben nicht einfach, probiers halt mal aus.
> 
> Wobei ich Kollegah ziemlich schlecht finde, also der Tune ist ganz okay, aber ich steh nicht so auf das Bossgehabe, dann lieber son retarded wie Fav, da hab ich persönlich mehr Spaß mit.
> Gute deutsche Rapper? Mhn, imo: Meackes, Savas, Liquit Walker..




Ob man Kollegahs Stil mag, ist ja auch Geschmackssache, aber für micht ist er lyrisch und auch technisch einer der Besten. Fav find ich auch recht gut, Savas und Maeckes auch. Kannst du mir mal was von LW empfehlen?


----------



## LordofDemons (12. Oktober 2009)

oder In Flames!


----------



## LordofDemons (12. Oktober 2009)

jetzt  komm schon gib uns doch mal einen leckerbissen von Takti


----------



## Der Taktlosse Vernichter (12. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> Taktloss´ Texte gehören zu den besten, genialsten und anspruchsvollsten Texten, die die Musik zu bieten hat.
> 
> 
> findest du
> ...





Das wäre allerdings dreist gelogen.






Grüne schrieb:


> musik? jegliche, die es gibt?
> sicher nicht...


Der beste ist er villeicht nicht, aber zu den besten gehört er.


----------



## Der Taktlosse Vernichter (12. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> jetzt  komm schon gib uns doch mal einen leckerbissen von Takti





Hab ich doch schon.


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. Oktober 2009)

Der schrieb:


> Das wäre allerdings dreist gelogen.



nein das wäre dann die meinung das jenigen 
genauso wie du findest das taktloss die besten texte hat


----------



## LordofDemons (12. Oktober 2009)

âch du heilige scheiße das ist der hirnloseste scheißdreck den ich je gehört habe Oo dagegen atzen musik ja mit schiller gleich zusetzen

edit: 



> Artet die Party nicht in Gewalt
> aus war es keine gute, Nigga.
> Durchgeladen und entsichert, Nigga!
> Geld machen ist Priorität,
> ...


----------



## Deathstyle (12. Oktober 2009)

Liquit hat was aggressives an sich, ich mag: Lass Es Rollen Dikka, Berlin Tanzt Nicht (aber eig. nur seinen Part), Hör Auf Diese Stimme (ist so sein Aushängeschild), ziemlich gut rüber kommt aber sein FüD Movie gegen Sandy Solo und sein 16bars.


----------



## LordofDemons (12. Oktober 2009)

hier kommt lordies hiphoptip^^ 

das ist auch underground blumio kennen leider noch die wenigsten


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. Oktober 2009)

blumio <3


----------



## Deathstyle (12. Oktober 2009)

Blumio ist auch genial, wie konnt ich ihn nur vergessen <3


----------



## LordofDemons (12. Oktober 2009)

gibts eigendlich schon ne Blumio Frangruppe auf buffed?


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. Oktober 2009)

Der schrieb:


> Blumio und kennen die wenigsten?


ehrlich gesagt dacht ich mir das auch...
der war doch schon auch ma auf mtv oder? oO

und achja, 
sowas find ich sind gute/anspruchsvolle texte mit aussage.
auch wenns kein hiphop ist :S


----------



## Noxiel (12. Oktober 2009)

Offtopic entfernt.....

Ich möchte eigentlich nicht nochmal in den Thread schauen müssen um sowas zu löschen. Ja?!


----------



## dragon1 (12. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> hier kommt lordies hiphoptip^^
> 
> das ist auch underground blumio kennen leider noch die wenigsten


MAN IST DER GEIL xD
<3
Ich nehm alles zum Thema Hip Hop zurueck


----------



## LordofDemons (12. Oktober 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> MAN IST DER GEIL xD
> <3
> Ich nehm alles zum Thema Hip Hop zurueck


überleg dir das gut


----------



## dragon1 (12. Oktober 2009)

Ok, fast alles 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber der ist schon toll der Typ <3


----------



## Davatar (13. Oktober 2009)

Der schrieb:


> Sagen Leute, die Ahnung haben und Musik objektiv bewerten können.


O_o Als ob man Musik objektiv bewerten könnte. Musik ist etwas soooo extrem Subjektives, das wird grad mal noch knapp von Kunst übertroffen. Möchte man Musik tatsächlich objektiv bewerten gehört dann auch wesentlich mehr dazu als lediglich Texte zu bewerten. "Musik" beinhaltet normalerweise eine mehr oder minder anspruchsvolle Melodie (je nach Musikrichtung halt). So gibt es, man glaubt es kaum, sogar Musik bei der es NUR Melodie und keinen Gesang und/oder Text gibt. Dazu kommen dann noch Rhythmen, die, um ein Lied ein Bisschen anspruchsvoller zu machen, sich dann auch noch ab und zu ändern. So haben viele Lieder mit Gesang normalerweise einen Textteil in dem eine Botschaft vermittelt wird (völlig egal ob das eine vernünftige Botschaft oder eher ein "I'm a Barby girl"-Text ist) und zusätzlich ein wiederkehrender Refrain, der die Leute dazu bringt, sich an das Lied zu erinnern und auch mitsingen zu können. Normalerweise gibts auch ne Art "Höhepunkt" innerhalb des Liedes, bei dem rhythmisch, melodisch oder sonstwie jeder weiss, JETZT ist der Höhepunkt des Liedes erreicht, besser gehts nicht mehr.



Der schrieb:


> Es ist nunmal nicht von der Hand zu weisen, dass Takti Talent hat. Und ich bezweifle, dass sich hier irgendjemand, der seine unqualifizierte Meinung abgegeben hat, so weit mit Hip-Hop und auch Sprache allgemein auseinandergesetzt hat, um objektiv beurteilen zu können.


Talent hat jeder, nur obs Talent zum Musik machen ist, ist ne andere Frage. Lustig finde ich, dass Du behauptest, hier seien keine qualifizierten Meinungen dabei. Weder kennst Du die Hintergründe der Leute hier, noch hast Du Dich (vermutlich) ein Bisschen mit ihnen auseinandergesetzt. Wie erlangt man denn Deiner Meinung nach Qualifikation? Wenn man Musikproduzent ist? Wenn man selbst Musik "macht"? Wenn man den selben Musikgeschmack hat wie Du?

Ich habs mir, obwohl ich im Voraus gewusst hatte, dass ichs bereuen werde, jetzt auf Youtube ein "Lied" von Taktloss angehört und zwar Folgendes:

Gehen wir mal auf verschiedene musikalische Aspekte ein:
Melodie:
Die Melodie ist eine sich immer und immer wiederholende Anordnung der selben 5 (FÜNF!!!) Töne. Ja, es sind sage und schreibe fünf verschiedene Töne, nicht mehr und nicht weniger! Anspruchslosere Melodie ist ja fast gar nicht mehr möglich. Dazu gemischt werden ab und zu mal noch kürzere Soundeffekte wie sich nachladende Waffengeräusche, jedoch sind auch die nur seeeeehr selten gesät.

Rhythmen:
Es gibt sage und schreibe einen Rhythmus, der immer genau den selben Takt hat und weder schneller noch langsamer wird, noch sich sonst irgendwodurch ändert. Es gibt keinen "Höhepunkt" innerhalb des Liedes. Es gibt durchaus einen Refrain, diesen "Booyaka"-Part, immerhin hilft das ein Bisschen, dass man sich an das Lied erinnern und auch halbwegs mitgröhlen kann.

Text:
Tja, das ist genau das, was ich gemeint habe, das ist einfach nur totaler Mist, der da verzapft wird. Es fängt schon wahnsinnig anspruchsvoll an (sorry, wenn ichs grad nicht zitiere, darf der Mod übernehmen falls es zu heftig ist):
_"Schuss, Peng, ich ficke alle, aber nur meine Frau mit einem Orgasmus. Alle, auch die guten Rapper und die ohne Flow sowieso, die Show kann beginnen!"_
So und jetzt sag mir mal: was bitteschön soll dieser Text bedeuten? Ich sehe echt *NULL* Inhalt, das ist einfach nur sinnloses Gebrabbel, um cool zu wirken.

Wie war das nochmal, von wegen: Texte, bei denen es nicht drum geht, möglichst wie Ghetto-Rapper zu wirken? Ich mache mal auf folgenden Part aufmerksam:
_"Verschon mich mit Deinem beschissenen Dreck, wirklich niemand will wissen, wie beschissen Du rappst. Ey Du bist kein Rapper, Du bist nur ein Haufen Scheisse, ich scheisse auf Euch alle und zwar haufenweise. Man ich hab soviel Erfolg, ich schwimme im Gold. Ich wisch mir mit Geld den Arsch ab, na und was solls?"_
Tolle Sache...wie kann man sowas gut finden, wenn ein überheblicher Niemand, der ja nicht mal in Deutschland Erfolg hat, geschweige denn international, alle anderen Leute niedermacht und dabei noch behauptet er schwimme in Gold?

Dann gibts den Part, bei dem ich echt nur den Kopf schütteln kann. Der verstösst vermutlich auch gegen die Forenrichtlinien, naja, mal schaun was die Mods dazu meinen...
_"Mir ist alles egal, Hauptsache jemand geht Alk holn. Ich chill nur mit Typen, die aussehn wie Heiko. Ich fress soviele Pilze, ich denk ich würd im Wald wohnen. Versteck Dich ruhig, aber ich komme auch bald Dich holen! *Ich bin kein Rapnazi, ich bin der Rapgaddaffi. Jetzt wird nur noch gefoltert, wie einst bei der Stasi.*"_


Gut, müsste ich also jetzt objektiv Punkte verteilen auf ner Skala von 1-10 für die drei Kategorien "Melodie", "Rhythmen" und "Text", würde das dann wohl etwa so aussehen:
Melodie: 1 Punkt -> 5 Töne die sich permanent wiederholen kann jedes Kleinkind spielen.
Rhythmen: 4 Punkte -> Es gibt einen Textteil mit einer Botschaft, sowie einen Refrain, jedoch sind die Rhythmen immer die selben.
Text: Das ist echt schwer zu bewerten...ich geb zu, sich reimende Texte zu schreiben, die auch noch halbwegs Sinn ergeben ist nicht einfach, aber die Botschaft, die vermittelt wird ist nicht nur destruktiv, sie ist auch komplett sinnlos. Zudem ist es wie gesagt nur Rap, kein Gesang, keine Höhen und Tiefen, keine sich ändernden Stimmlagen, musikalisch insofern völlig unbrauchbar. Daher gibt das 2 Punkte
Zählen wir zusammen: 1+4+2 = 7 -> 7/30 = 0.23 -> da 1 das Minimum ist -> 1/10 Punkten, gewaltig.

Das war jetzt ne recht objektive musikalische Beurteilung, auch wenn ich zugeben muss, dass in der Kategorie "Text" noch eine persönliche negative Stimmung mit eingeflossen ist. Da könnte jemand anders dann eventuell ein Bisschen höher bewerten. Die Kategorien "Melodie" und "Rhythmen" sind rein grundsätzlich gar nicht höher bewertbar, wenn man objektiv sein will.

Nein aber echt, wer sich mal sowas anhört und dann immernoch nicht weiss, warum so ein schlechtes Bild gegenüber der Hiphop-Szene in den Köpfen der Leute ist, dem ist echt nicht mehr zu helfen.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (13. Oktober 2009)

du hast nen kleinen rechenfehler drinnen
30/30 sind auch nur 1^^ dh es sind eig 2/10
ansonsten kann ich dir aber nur zustimmen


----------



## Davatar (13. Oktober 2009)

Wah stimmt ^^ Naja, hör Dir das Lied mal 10x nacheinander an, um es musikalisch objektiv bewerten zu können, danach kannst Du auch nicht mehr richtig rechnen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber danke für die Verbesserung


----------



## Bloodletting (13. Oktober 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> [...]



Grandios! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Davi altes Haus, bewerte mal das Lied, du kannst es so schön: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RN1HAtuZve0 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (13. Oktober 2009)

Danke Davatar! 
Danke aus tiefstem herzen.
Hast endlich das geschrieben das viele (ich auch) nicht so perfeckt zu "Papier" bringen konnten!
Und das aufgrund der darauf volgenden Provokationen und Missverständnisse zu diversen Konflickten innerhalb des Threads führten.

Faireshalber solltest aber auch ein "brauchbares" HipHop Stück bewerten um deine Begründung zu untermauern!

vileicht das selbe auch mit eben "Metal" versuchen

würde dir da das Stück von StS Kleid aus Rosen vorschlagen, eins meiner Lieblingslieder!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fbiyJ12bbC8
leider ist hier der Schwerpunkt auf dem Text und nicht der Musik.


Ich weis is jetz vileicht zu viel verlangt, aber würde diese Art der Analyse nicht vielen anderen aus dem Forum zutrauen.


----------



## Artherk (13. Oktober 2009)

*seufzt tief*
muss ich jetzt wirklich noch meinen Senf dazu abgeben?
offensichtlich ja ...
*holt seine Oberproffesorenkutte aus dem keller*
so nun mimimimi...

Hiphop bzw. Rap ist im großen und ganzen erträglich (Wow hab ich das jetzt wirklich gesagt naja egal). Es geht mir hier nicht um den wirklich guten und gehaltvollen Hiphop und rap (auch wenn ich kein fan davon bin) den kann jeder je nach geschmack hören.

Es geht mir hier um den mist der sonst als hiphop und rap betitelt wird ala Sido Bushido etc Texte wie Sonnenbankflavour oder Mein block... Da vergeht mir schon mal die gute laune... Es ist mir schon klar das sie da genau den nerv der .. ich nenn sie jetz mal vorsichtig benachteiligteren schichten treffen... aber wie ich gelesen hab das sich leute so was zum vorbild nehmen da bin ich jedes mal geschockt... Sie singen wirklich über jeden mist und das soll ein vorbild sein? Nein danke und anständiges deutsch sieht auch anders aus aber naja in diesem sinne an alle möchtegern hip hopper da drausen ein herzliches bye 
flame on
ach ja ps früher nannte man es parkinson heute nennt man es hiphop
<leidenschaftlicher punkrocker
mfg arthi


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (13. Oktober 2009)

naja punk ist auch nitmehr das was es mal war
die ganzn oldschool sachen hör ich noch gerne aber diesen neueren gruppen wie anti-flag unso kann ich echt nix abgewinnen
aber egal das entfernt sich jetz zu weit vom thema


----------



## Bloodletting (13. Oktober 2009)

Für jede Musik gibt es einen Abnehmer. Das Problem: Gansterrap findet zu viele, die sich dann entsprechend verhalten.

Für eine Analyse von einem etwas primitiveren Stückes des Metalgenres empfehle ich Debauchery, Cannibal Corpse oder sowas. auf jeden Fall Death Metal, oder Grind ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. Oktober 2009)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Für jede Musik gibt es einen Abnehmer. Das Problem: Gansterrap findet zu viele, die sich dann entsprechend verhalten.
> 
> Für eine Analyse von einem etwas primitiveren Stückes des Metalgenres empfehle ich Debauchery, Cannibal Corpse oder sowas. auf jeden Fall Death Metal, oder Grind ...
> 
> ...



pff black metal ist viel primitiver als death metal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nur porngrind is noch primitiver xD


----------



## Bloodletting (13. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> pff black metal ist viel primitiver als death metal
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Black Metal? :O

Demmi Borgirs In sorte Diaboli is die Ausgeburt an genialem Black Metal! :X


----------



## TheGui (13. Oktober 2009)

was is mit Schlager?


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. Oktober 2009)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Black Metal? :O
> 
> Demmi Borgirs In sorte Diaboli is die Ausgeburt an genialem Black Metal! :X



ja....es kann auch schönen black metal geben aber es gibt auch schönen death metal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodletting (13. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ja....es kann auch schönen black metal geben aber das gibts beim death metal auch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja das stimmt ... aber die beiden Bands, die ich genannt habe, sind ziemlich primitiv. (Obwohl ich Debauchery auch höre, aber die geben sich so viel Mühe, böse zu wirken, dass es lächerlich ist - Cannibal Corpse sind einfach nur wiederlich ... und scheiß Metal^^)


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. Oktober 2009)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Ja das stimmt ... aber die beiden Bands, die ich genannt habe, sind ziemlich primitiv. (Obwohl ich Debauchery auch höre, aber die geben sich so viel Mühe, böse zu wirken, dass es lächerlich ist - Cannibal Corpse sind einfach nur wiederlich ... und scheiß Metal^^)



pff du hast doch keine ahnung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 CC is geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




das is doch einfach nur genial 



achja bevor ichs vergess 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


saubere arbeit davatar


----------



## LordofDemons (13. Oktober 2009)

danke @ Davatar das war wirklcih grandios am liebsten würd ich den ganzen text als sigi verwenden oder als poster ausdrcuken und übers bett hängen


----------



## Bloodletting (13. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> pff du hast doch keine ahnung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Da haste aber ne Ausnahme erwischt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich dachte eher an Lieder wie dieses:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TSk6F1kObV8

Mit Texten wie diesem: 

http://www.sing365.com/music/lyric.nsf/I-W...8256CE900836986


Und das is noch echt zahm. Ich denke da an Lieder mit Nekrophilie usw.^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. Oktober 2009)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Da haste aber ne Ausnahme erwischt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



hast schon recht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich hör auch nicht alles von CC das alte zeug ist mir (bis auf hammer smashed face) zu krank und zu beschissen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber seid dem neuen sänger hat sich CC ordentlich verbessert (der alte ist ja jetzt sänger bei six feet under)aber es gibt halt überall ausnahmen...bis auf gangsta rap!da nicht !nein!


----------



## Deathstyle (13. Oktober 2009)

Über lyrische Qualitäten braucht man garnicht reden, wie in jedem Genre gibt es gute und schlechte je nach Künstler und Stil, ich jedenfalls finde mehr gute Texte im Bereich HipHop als im Bereich Metal - bei schlechten geben sich beide Genres nichts, beim HipHop sinds verschiedene frauenfeindliche und drogenschmock Texte und beim Metal ist so gut wie alles vertreten, von menschenverachtendem, kriegsverherrlichenden und rassistischen bis zu einfach nur dummen Texten.
Gute Lyrics haben sowieso nur 3% aller Bands, nur weil Texte kritisch sind oder Probleme ansprechen sind sie eben noch lange nicht gut - viel leichter ist es gute Texte zu schreiben die nicht ernst gemeint sind (J.B.O., Die Ärzte, Excrementory Grindfuckers, Peter Fox usw.) - aber kann man die dann überhaupt mit ernsthaften Lyrics vergleichen? Tja.


Der Nachteil von Metal ist: das meiste ist englisch und ernsthaft - no offense aber die meisten die hier diskutieren interessieren sich eigentlich garnicht für die Texte und verstehen das meiste auch einfach nicht - was natürlich, gerade bei deutschen, HipHop weit leichter ist, da kann man dann auch leichter urteilen.


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. Oktober 2009)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Über lyrische Qualitäten braucht man garnicht reden, wie in jedem Genre gibt es gute und schlechte je nach Künstler und Stil, ich jedenfalls finde mehr gute Texte im Bereich HipHop als im Bereich Metal - *bei schlechten geben sich beide Genres nichts, beim HipHop sinds verschiedene frauenfeindliche und drogenschmock Texte und beim Metal ist so gut wie alles vertreten, von menschenverachtendem, kriegsverherrlichenden und rassistischen bis zu einfach nur dummen Texten.*
> Gute Lyrics haben sowieso nur 3% aller Bands, nur weil Texte kritisch sind oder Probleme ansprechen sind sie eben noch lange nicht gut - viel leichter ist es gute Texte zu schreiben die nicht ernst gemeint sind (J.B.O., Die Ärzte, Excrementory Grindfuckers, Peter Fox usw.) - aber kann man die dann überhaupt mit ernsthaften Lyrics vergleichen? Tja.



ich finde im bereich dumme texte sind beide seiten ausgeglichen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silenzz (13. Oktober 2009)

was mir so auffällt, keiner kennt z.B. Tone hört euch mal den an:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l7yGlJH2cb0

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=29jhf93NZNk


----------



## Deathstyle (13. Oktober 2009)

Seh ich anders, natürlich kann man sagen das dieses Posergehabe oder auch die frauenfeindlichen Sachen einfach dumm sind, aber in dem Kontext sollte >dumm< einfach nur solche Texte wie z. B. die von Manowar darstellen. - Oder soll das witzig sein? Oo

Also wenn du Texte als dumm abstempelst ist das durchaus nicht falsch, aber das dumm in meinem Post ist nicht als das Adjektiv als solches gemeint.


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. Oktober 2009)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Seh ich anders, natürlich kann man sagen das dieses Posergehabe oder auch die frauenfeindlichen Sachen einfach dumm sind, aber in dem Kontext sollte >dumm< einfach nur solche Texte wie z. B. die von Manowar darstellen. - Oder soll das witzig sein? Oo



manowar sind auch einfach dämliche poser ... die würd ich jetzt nicht unbedingt als beispiel für metal lyrics nehmen

und dieses posergehabe,frauenfeindliche texte,texte über drogen und dieses ich war ganz unten aber jetzt bin ich ganz oben!!11 texte zähle ich als einfach dumm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodletting (13. Oktober 2009)

Silenzz schrieb:


> was mir so auffällt, keiner kennt z.B. Tone hört euch mal den an:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l7yGlJH2cb0
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=29jhf93NZNk



Das is besser: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T_y9n3-FY9o...feature=related


----------



## Natar (13. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> manowar sind auch einfach dämliche poser ... die würd ich jetzt nicht unbedingt als beispiel für metal lyrics nehmen
> 
> und dieses posergehabe,frauenfeindliche texte,texte über drogen und dieses ich war ganz unten aber jetzt bin ich ganz oben!!11 texte zähle ich als einfach dumm
> 
> ...



Black Thunder from the sky. schalalalalalalaaaa

ach ja



> viel leichter ist es gute Texte zu schreiben die nicht ernst gemeint sind (J.B.O., Die Ärzte, Excrementory Grindfuckers, Peter Fox usw



nicht ernstzunehmen: ja
gut: nein


----------



## Silenzz (13. Oktober 2009)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Das is besser: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T_y9n3-FY9o...feature=related


Stimmt und leider gottes wahr....


----------



## Deathstyle (13. Oktober 2009)

Hä, Sinn? Deine Aussage würd ich vielleicht mal genauer erläutern, weil so wie sie da steht versteht sie kein Schwein.
Ich finde die meisten Texte davon auch nicht gut, aber z. B. Kopfhaut von den Ärzten ist einfach witzig, daher gut, ohne aber dabei nen ernsthafter Text zu sein.


----------



## Deathstyle (13. Oktober 2009)

Es gibt ja auch genügend rechten Black Metal (ich dachte mal Black Metal wäre gegen ALLES, aber scheinbar isses halt doch nicht so), so isses ja nicht.
Ich kann dir aber eins sagen, bei uns gibt es einen kleinen Club in dem regelmäßig ziemlich gute Bands spielen (President Evil, Drone, Mercenary usw.) und dort werd ich, wenn ich mit Kumpel und Anhang dort hingehe, teilweise auch angepöbelt - am Vorbeigehen darf ich mir dann von soner Gruftischnalle sagen lassen was ich hier verloren hätte usw. - aber in einem Ton der nichtmal gegen den argsten Fein angebracht gewesen wäre. Metaller sind definitiv nicht tolleranter, vorallem nicht anderer Musik gegenüber wie man hier ja ganz deutlich sehen kann, gerade die ersten Seiten zeigen dahingehend wirklich alles.
Das Vorurteil ist halt durch die, vorwiegend jüngeren, Fans der Musik entstanden, rechtfertigt aber keineswegs ein derartiges verhalten gegenüber der ganzen Szene.


----------



## dragon1 (13. Oktober 2009)

Natar schrieb:


> nicht ernstzunehmen: ja
> gut: nein


Die Aerzte SIND gut.

Und zu texten beim Metal: Ich pers. finde viele Texte von den Apokalyptischen Reitern gut.
Z.b Nach der ebbe, Es wird schlimmer, der Weg.

Naja, da gibts auch Texte wie "Die Sonne scheint" und "Vier Reiter stehen bereit", aber da gehts nimmer um die Texte^^


----------



## dragon1 (13. Oktober 2009)

Der Ultimative Typ xD
Ich uebersetze:

16:37er Taktlosse Vernichter:Ich habe recht, weil ich immer recht hab
16:37er Lachmann: warum denkst du das?
16:38er Taktlosse Vernichter: Weil ich immer recht habe


----------



## Skatero (13. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> sagt wer?


Er und *nachdenk* niemand.


----------



## Gauloises24 (13. Oktober 2009)

Davar, da hast du aber auch ein schlechtes Beispiel deutschen HipHops gewählt...


----------



## Skatero (13. Oktober 2009)

Gauloises24 schrieb:


> Davar, da hast du aber auch ein schlechtes Beispiel deutschen HipHops gewählt...


Er hat die Band gewählt, die der andere Typ als eine der besten Bands bezeichnet hat. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. Oktober 2009)

Gauloises24 schrieb:


> Davar, da hast du aber auch ein schlechtes Beispiel deutschen HipHops gewählt...



er hat das gewählt was der taktlosse vernichter ihm vorgelegt hat...und er hat ja damit auch nicht gemeint das der komplette deutsche hip-hop crap ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natar (13. Oktober 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Schund?
> Also ich finde ihr Videos haben interessante Botschaften, man sehe Lasse Reden oder Deine Schuld, oder auch "Nichts Gesehn"



hihi, was ist die interessante botschaft an "Lasse reden"?

Du bist ein Aussenseiter, du siehts anders aus, sie reden über dich, egal, bleib wie du bist --> alle anderen sind spiesser!! 

Seit Jahren das gleiche  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

um was gehts überhaupt? Der arme Vernichter
5vs1  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (13. Oktober 2009)

Natar schrieb:


> hihi, was ist die interessante botschaft an "Lasse reden"?
> 
> Du bist ein Aussenseiter, du siehts anders aus, sie reden über dich, egal, bleib wie du bist --> alle anderen sind spiesser!!


Nope.
Eher vorurteile, und sinnloses tratschen.
Ich hoer das jeden abend um 6 nach der schule bei der heimfart, beschissene alte knochensaecke, die ueber die schlechten freunde ihrer nichte, ueber ihrer Nachbarin stehlerische Katze, ueber die neusten Geruechte usw reden.


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. Oktober 2009)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Du beweisst einfach nur immerwieder das du nicht verstehst was du liest.
> Es geht ihm bei der Aussage nicht um die Inhalte der Lyrics sondern um den Klang. Sprich das Niveau bezieht nicht darauf das da von Bitches und Kanacken geredet wird sondern auf die Musikalische Umwandlung dessen. Ausserdem ist es ja nicht so das es nur solche Art von HipHop gibt.. Alte Sachen von Samy lassen grüßen, da kommt ziemlich gut das rüber was er damit ausdrücken wollte - auch ohne vulgären Sprachjagon - nämlich extrem guter gebrauch der deutschen Sprache.



ich weiß das es auch guten deutschen hip-hop gibt...ist ja nicht so als würde ich das zeug grundsätzlich ablehnen 

aber ist es den so ein unterschied ob man die beleidigungen gutklingen lässt oder man einfach paar wörter hintereinander setzt?


----------



## Deathstyle (13. Oktober 2009)

Thoor schrieb:


> Und ganz ehrlich, Rob Zombie ist jetzt auch nicht gerade das paradebeispiel für guten und kultivierten Metal =/


Und trotzdem nicht schlecht, was sagt uns das? Musik muss nicht immer kultiviert sein, sondern auch einfach mal nur unterhalten.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (13. Oktober 2009)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Du beweisst einfach nur immerwieder das du nicht verstehst was du liest.
> Es geht ihm bei der Aussage nicht um die Inhalte der Lyrics sondern um den Klang. Sprich das Niveau bezieht nicht darauf das da von Bitches und Kanacken geredet wird sondern auf die Musikalische Umwandlung dessen. Ausserdem ist es ja nicht so das es nur solche Art von HipHop gibt.. Alte Sachen von Samy lassen grüßen, da kommt ziemlich gut das rüber was er damit ausdrücken wollte - auch ohne vulgären Sprachjagon - nämlich extrem guter gebrauch der deutschen Sprache.



ja das es ausnahmen gibt haben wir -denke ich- zu genüge festgestellt. samy - diss wo ich herkomm finde ich auch sehr ansprechend... der song hat einfach eine aussage
leider kann man das nicht von allen seiner kollegen behaupten


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. Oktober 2009)

Thoor schrieb:


> Und ganz ehrlich, Rob Zombie ist jetzt auch nicht gerade das paradebeispiel für guten und kultivierten Metal =/
> 
> rob zombie ist nicht wirklich metal :<
> und warum rob zombie? wie kommste den jetzt bitte dadrauf?


----------



## Deathstyle (13. Oktober 2009)

Weil du es als Avatar hast.
Und ists: Metal / Rock
So beschreiben sie sich selbst auf Myspace.


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. Oktober 2009)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Weil du es als Avatar hast.
> Und ists: Metal / Rock
> So beschreiben sie sich selbst auf Myspace.



hellbilly deluxe war en bisschen metal aber er macht mehr rock als metal .....
und nur weil ich rob als avatar hab muß er direkt kultiviert und was weiß ich sein? hab ich nie behauptet und das ist auch nicht so aber ich mag ihn trotzdem <:


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (13. Oktober 2009)

Also ich denke die MMO´ler assoziieren Hip Hopper immer mit Angeber Spielern, die sich für was besseres halten.
Ich stelle mir auch noch ne Frage: Woher kommt der Hass von mir gegenüber Death Metaler? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Der Taktlosse Vernichter (13. Oktober 2009)

> Ey der Boss hängt voll Gold und das Volk folgt Kollegah so wie Demagogen mit Megaphon, folgt ihm auf dem Weg nach oben
> Der Wannabes killende Gee, sogar bei Minusgraden sonnenbebrillt,
> also wenn du lieber was zu lachen haben willst, dann kauf dir bitte Kinokarten fürn Comedyfilm
> Der Boss hängt voll Gold und das Volk folgt Kollegah
> ...


So, hier haben wir schonmal ein Wort, das nicht jedem bekannt ist: Demagogen.

Reime: Gold->Volk->folgt (ziemlich unrein, weiß auch nich, ob das wirklich ein Reim ist), Demagogen->oben, Wannabes->Gee->Minusgraden (Bes reimt sich auf Gee und Mi, falls es nicht jeder bemerkt), killt->sonnenbebrillt, sonnenbebrillt->Comedyfilm, Szene->Schore->Vene->Segel

Vergleich mit einem Spit am Ende.





> Ey ich bin der Rapperking und komm mit Butterfly wie'n Schmetterlingskokon
> und es ist scharf wie ein Pfefferminzbonbon, kuck auf die schimmernden Weißgoldketten,
> deine Arme gleichen stark dem Inhalt von Streichholzpäckchen
> Deine Freunde kippen sich bei der Barfrau Drinks rein,
> ...



Vergleich gleich in der ersten Zeile und ein Zweiter in der zweiten, gefolgt von einem Dritten in der dritten Zeile, sowie dem Reim Ketten->Päckchen.
Reime: Drinks->Pimps->Kinn, rein->ein.
Sowie einem richtig schönen Spit mit den Kindern.
Reime: Ostblockstaatler->Moskovskaya, japanische Kampfkunst machent->germanische Kampfhundstaffeln, anzufassen->anzupassen->Shampooflaschen
Nette Idee mit dem Schampus und dem Shampoo



> Die Leute fragen mich &#8222;Ey läufst du immer so rum, den ganzen Leib voll Weißgold?"
> &#8222;Nein, manchmal auch Gelbgold, goldgelb wie Maiskolben"
> K zum O, erbarmungslos wie Tschetschenenrebellen,
> und deine Ex dreht in Hotels Sexszenen für Geld
> ...



Vergleich in der dritten Zeile
Reime: Tschetschenenrebellen->Sexszenen, Zeiten->weiblichen, Rap->Geschlecht
Vergleich mit Spit (das mit Herden)
Reime: Style->weil->life, Muckibude->Guccischuhe, kuck->Schmuck->spuck



> Ey mit Tunnelblick wie Arbeiter im Bergbauschacht,
> betracht ich dich abfällig wie ein Herbstlaubblatt
> Und deine hässliche Crew bemerkt es jetzt, bitch ich suche ärger,
> und ist nur noch mit Beten beschäftigt wie Blumengärtner
> ...



Zwei Vergleiche in den ersten zwei Zeilen.
Reime: Bergbauschacht-> Herbtslaubblatt (übrings alle drei Silben, falls das nicht jedem auffält)
Wieder ein Vergleich mit Spit (Beten und Blumengärtner)
Reim: Ärger->Gärtner
Nette Idee mit waschechter Hippie und wasch dich mal Hippie
Noch ein Spit mit Vergleich (Griechen und Tunikas)
Reime: sauft->lauf, Tierzelte->Tierpelze, vierstellige, rum->Summen->dumm
Beste->Weste
Wieder ne schöne Idee mit der weißen Weste
Reime: King->Bling
Vergleich mit Ringen und Sumokämpfer
Und ne Killerreimkette am Ende: Kuhdorf->Schulsportschwänzer->Newyorkgangster->Moonwalktänzer->Sumokämpfer (wieder ein Mehrsilbiger Reim)


----------



## LordofDemons (13. Oktober 2009)

edit: lassen wir das


----------



## LordofDemons (13. Oktober 2009)

naja PRinz Pi lass ich mir noch eingehn ok damit kann ich leben

edit: der hat textlich wenigstens mehr drauf als taktloss


----------



## Teal (13. Oktober 2009)

Habe die betreffenden Beiträge gelöscht, Verwarnungen sind raus. Unterlasst Beleidigungen/persönliche Angriffe egal welcher Art.


----------



## Thoor (13. Oktober 2009)

Warum sollten meine Bands getrollt sein? Hat da etwa jemand Vorurteile...?

BTW Sprecht mich bitte ab jetzt mit "Goldbloworgasmbitschkillamcbastard" an ok? SONST GIBTS AUFSHACKBRETT


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. Oktober 2009)

Thoor schrieb:


> Warum sollten meine Bands getrollt sein? Hat da etwa jemand Vorurteile...?
> 
> BTW Sprecht mich bitte ab jetzt mit "Goldbloworgasmbitschkillamcbastard" an ok? SONST GIBTS AUFSHACKBRETT



er meinte dass in dem zusammenhang das du meintest es wären metal bands und ärzte und onkelz sind kein metal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (13. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> er meinte dass in dem zusammenhang das du meintest es wären metal bands und ärzte und onkelz sind kein metal
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Gratz du hast den Sarkasmus endteckt, hier hast n Goldstück kauf dir Orden >.<

:<


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. Oktober 2009)

Thoor schrieb:


> Gratz du hast den Sarkasmus endteckt, hier hast n Goldstück kauf dir Orden >.<
> 
> :<



damnd =/


----------



## Noxiel (13. Oktober 2009)

So ich habe mir erlaubt, neben den entfernten Kommentaren vom Kollegen Teal auch nochmal in der Zensurkiste zu kramen und diese unterirdische Schlammschlacht entfernt, die ihr euch auf den letzten 4 Seiten geliefert habt. Für einige bleibt das auch nicht ohne Konsequenzen. 

Wenn ihr nicht in der Lage seid, Euch gesittet und halbwegs manierlich zu benehmen, dann haltet Euch aus einer Debatte ganz raus.


----------



## Thoor (13. Oktober 2009)

Noxiel, bei allem Respekt, das Thema ist TOT du musst damit rechnen dass hier gespammt wird... vor ca 30 Seiten ist klar geworden das es 2 Fronten gibt die sich mit Vorurteilen überhäufen..... Close ihn doch bitte einfach ö.ö


----------



## Noxiel (13. Oktober 2009)

Thoor schrieb:


> Noxiel, bei allem Respekt, das Thema ist TOT du musst damit rechnen dass hier gespammt wird... vor ca 30 Seiten ist klar geworden das es 2 Fronten gibt die sich mit Vorurteilen überhäufen..... Close ihn doch bitte einfach ö.ö




Und damit den Leuten Recht geben, die glauben durch genügend Penetranz und Missachtung aller guten Sitten einen Threadverlauf zu bestimmen? Ganz sicher nicht, eher sperre ich die betroffenen User, als das ich zulasse, das Einzelne einen kompletten Thread diktieren.


----------



## Der Taktlosse Vernichter (16. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> worauf sollen wir da eingehn auf die schimpfwörter oder diesen frei erfunden grammatikstil?



Ich glaube zwar langsam, dass du ein Troll bist, aber ich gehe trotzdem mal darauf ein.

Welche Schimpfwörter? Die sind in diesem Text recht spärlich verwendet, Beleidigungen enstehen durch geniale Punchlines. Was du mit dem erfundenen Grammatikstil meinst, ist mir auch schleierhaft. Er ist vielleicht nich gängig, aber keinesfalls frei erfunden. Du scheinst dich wenig mit sowas auszukennen, weshalb du deine vor Unwissenheit strotzende Kommentare wohl lieber sein lassen solltest.





Silenzz schrieb:


> Öhm davor gings um Taktloss jetzt redest du von Kollegah o.Ô
> Die 2 kannse nich vergleichen wie Tokio Motel mit den Beatles, da sind 1000000000000000000000000000 Klassen zwischen denen.


Es wurde nunmal eine Analyse von Kollegah verlangt. Und zwischen Kolle und Takti sind sicher nicht so viele Klassen. Sicher, sie sind komplett verschieden, aber beide überaus talentiert und Takti vielleicht ein wenig besser.


----------



## Silenzz (16. Oktober 2009)

Der schrieb:


> Ich glaube zwar langsam, dass du ein Troll bist, aber ich gehe trotzdem mal darauf ein.
> 
> Welche Schimpfwörter? Die sind in diesem Text recht spärlich verwendet, Beleidigungen enstehen durch geniale Punchlines. Was du mit dem erfundenen Grammatikstil meinst, ist mir auch schleierhaft. Er ist vielleicht nich gängig, aber keinesfalls frei erfunden. Du scheinst dich wenig mit sowas auszukennen, weshalb du deine vor Unwissenheit strotzende Kommentare wohl lieber sein lassen solltest.
> 
> ...



Hahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahhahahahahahhahahah
ahahha   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also ganz ehrlich etwas dämlicheres hab ich noch nie gelesen, du willst mir wirklich sagen das Kollegah, schlechter ist als Taktloss?
1.) Allein schon der Flow von Kollegah topt den von Taktloss.
2.) Die Punchlines von Kolle sind auch schonmal viel besser als die von Taktloss
3.) Die Vergleiche von Kollegah sind legendär, die toppen sogar die von KKS der ja soziemlich einer der besten ist.
Das sind nur ein paar Punkte, gott wie kann man nur soetwas denken..... *kopfschüttel*

Also entweder hast du noch nie im Leben richtig Kollegah gehört und nur einen 1/3 eines Tracks oder aber du hast echt noch weniger Ahnung von Rap als ich bisher dachte, denn das wäre dann nämlich 0...
Und wo wurde bitte ne Analyse von Kollegah verlangt? oÔ


----------



## Der Taktlosse Vernichter (16. Oktober 2009)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Hahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahhahahahahahhahahah
> ahahha
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dalai (16. Oktober 2009)

Mal ein neues Thema, habt ihr eigentlich schon immer HipHop resp. Metal gehört oder habt ihr früher Mal die andere Musikrichtung gehört, oder hört sie immer noch regelmässig?

Ich höre schon sehr lange hipHop, weiss nur noch, dass ich auch eine Zeit lang viel Linkin Park gehört habe.


----------



## Deathstyle (16. Oktober 2009)

Ich hör beides zu gleichen Teilen.


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. Oktober 2009)

hab früher gerne eminen,linkin park,korn,slipknot (hör ich immer noch gern) und so gehört(alles damals durch meinen bruder der dann aber leider nicht staek geblieben ist und dem hip-hop verfallen ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )....aber in letzter zeit kaum noch  ich brauchs härter,schneller und lauter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




EDIT: ganz vergessen  ich hör heute auch noch ab und zu hip-hop wie z.b ohrbooten,blumio,peter fox (&#9829,seeed und so..... damnd ich bin vntrve =/


----------



## Der Taktlosse Vernichter (16. Oktober 2009)

Genre-Denken ist doof, wenn mich jemand fragen würde, was ich für Musik höre und ich kurz und knapp antworten will, würde ich gute Musik sagen. Und gute Musik ist in allen Genres zu finden.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (16. Oktober 2009)

Der schrieb:


> Genre-Denken ist doof, wenn mich jemand fragen würde, was ich für Musik höre und ich kurz und knapp antworten will, würde ich gute Musik sagen. Und gute Musik ist in allen Genres zu finden.



das sind wahre worte
allerdings ist es bei mir auch so das ich in manchen genres mehr Musik gut finde als in anderen
ich hab nach ner zeit einfach beobachtet das ich schnelleren und härteren liedern so gut wie immer den vorzug gebe
hip-hop ist mir da oft zu langsam (was jetzt nicht schlecht heissen soll)


----------



## Der Taktlosse Vernichter (6. November 2009)

Findet es ihr nicht auch lächerlich, dass hier Leute versuchen, über Hip-Hop zu urteilen, deren einziges Bewertungskriterium ist, ob darin unanständige Wörter vorkommen?

Dabei kann nix vernünftiges rauskommen.


----------



## Perfectenemy (6. November 2009)

Wer hat denn jetzt den Glaubenskriegthread wieder ausgegraben? Jetzt geht das gebashe wieder los. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich hör alles von ABBA bis Rammstein und mir ist es echt egal was andere davon halten. Hört was ihr wollt.


----------



## Lekraan (6. November 2009)

Warum pusht du das Schei* Thema wieder? xD


----------



## Der Taktlosse Vernichter (6. November 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Warum pusht du das Schei* Thema wieder? xD


Weil du Rise Against in deinem Avatar hast.


----------



## DER Lachmann (6. November 2009)

Der schrieb:


> Weil du Rise Against in deinem Avatar hast.



das thema war schon auf seite 10 erledigt
und zu deiner aussage
Findet es ihr nicht auch lächerlich, dass hier Leute versuchen, über Hip-Hop zu urteilen, deren einziges Bewertungskriterium ist, ob darin unanständige Wörter vorkommen?
wie ein freund von mir mal sagte
deutscher hip/hop und rap ist zu größtenteilen nur ne beleidigung auf CD,wenn ich will das mich jemand beleidigt muß ich kein geld ausgeben sondern nur die idioten an der sonderschule ansoprechen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Perfectenemy (6. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> das thema war schon auf seite 10 erledigt
> und zu deiner aussage
> Findet es ihr nicht auch lächerlich, dass hier Leute versuchen, über Hip-Hop zu urteilen, deren einziges Bewertungskriterium ist, ob darin unanständige Wörter vorkommen?
> wie ein freund von mir mal sagte
> ...



Musst du noch Öl ins Feuer giessen?


----------



## Der Taktlosse Vernichter (6. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> das thema war schon auf seite 10 erledigt
> und zu deiner aussage
> Findet es ihr nicht auch lächerlich, dass hier Leute versuchen, über Hip-Hop zu urteilen, deren einziges Bewertungskriterium ist, ob darin unanständige Wörter vorkommen?
> wie ein freund von mir mal sagte
> ...



Da hast du aber einen klugen Freund.


----------



## DER Lachmann (6. November 2009)

Der schrieb:


> Da hast du aber einen klugen Freund.



jep

aber ich denke es lohnt nicht weiter zu diskutieren, das thema war schon auf seite 15-20 geklärt


----------



## Der Taktlosse Vernichter (6. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> jep
> 
> aber ich denke es lohnt nicht weiter zu diskutieren, das thema war schon auf seite 15-20 geklärt



Wobei du aber nicht geholfen hast. Du hast hier eigentlich nur provoziert. Wobei, nein, ich glaub nicht, dass du provoziert hast, du hast das ernst gemeint.


----------



## Alion (6. November 2009)

Nicht schon wieder dieser Thred.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der hier hat schon mal ne Grube ausgehoben. Lasst uns den Thred ein für alle mal begraben.


----------



## Perfectenemy (6. November 2009)

Deckel drauf *lochbuddelbiszumerdkernkisteholthreadreinpackzunagelbetonmischerhol* Hoffe das reicht.


----------



## Ohrensammler (6. November 2009)

Der schrieb:


> Findet es ihr nicht auch lächerlich, dass hier Leute versuchen, über Hip-Hop zu urteilen, deren einziges Bewertungskriterium ist, ob darin unanständige Wörter vorkommen?
> 
> Dabei kann nix vernünftiges rauskommen.



jau, du hast völlig recht!

Hip Hop ist Körperverletzung egal was da für Wörter drin vorkommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





edit: @Perfectenemy

neeee muhahaha


----------



## Silenzz (6. November 2009)

Ich bete das dieser Thread geschlossen wird, der ist unsinnig, und ich mein ich als hopper sag das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Whitechapel (6. November 2009)

Ich würde das ja nicht an den Texten fest machen.
Metal hat auch nicht unbedingt nette und lebensbejaende Texte..
Aber der Anspruch dieser Musik ist einfach viel höher.. 
Da ist nicht 3 min lang ein und derselbe Beat (welcher meist
irgendwo geklaut wird.. gern auch bei Rock und Metal
-> Verweis auf Bushido und Dimmu Borgir) und irgendein
dummes Gequatsche drüber, sondern ein Zusammenspiel
von Instrumenten, welches sich in kaum einer anderen Musik-
richtung wiederfindet. Da könnt ihr auch rumlabern vonwegen
nur rumgekloppe auf den Instrumenten usw.. aber Fakt ist dass
das diese Leute sind die immer nur auf schön Gesang und tolle
Melodie achten und sich überhaupt keine Instrumente anhören..


----------



## Der Taktlosse Vernichter (6. November 2009)

Whitechapel schrieb:


> Ich würde das ja nicht an den Texten fest machen.
> Metal hat auch nicht unbedingt nette und lebensbejaende Texte..
> Aber der Anspruch dieser Musik ist einfach viel höher..
> Da ist nicht 3 min lang ein und derselbe Beat (welcher meist
> ...


Nein.


----------



## Whitechapel (6. November 2009)

Der schrieb:


> Nein.



Aha!


----------



## DER Lachmann (6. November 2009)

Whitechapel schrieb:


> Aha!



mit ihm zu diskutieren bringt nix, bei ihm gibts nur eine meinung : seine meinung! alles andere ist unwahr und doof
aber egal...der thread wird bestimmt eh noch geschlossen


----------



## Perfectenemy (6. November 2009)

Ich gebs auf schlagt euch die Köpfe ein was juckt mich das.


----------



## Der Taktlosse Vernichter (6. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> mit ihm zu diskutieren bringt nix, bei ihm gibts nur eine meinung : seine meinung! alles andere ist unwahr und doof
> aber egal...der thread wird bestimmt eh noch geschlossen


Nein.


----------



## Whitechapel (6. November 2009)

Perfectenemy schrieb:


> Ich gebs auf schlagt euch die Köpfe ein was juckt mich das.



Jo.. Eigentlich schon seltsam von dir überhaupt noch was hier rein zu
schreiben wenns dir doch so egal ist.. 



> Nein.



Deine überaus gekonnte Ausdrucksweise zeugt von sehr hohem Intellekt!

Darf ich schonmal für dich antworten?!
Ich mach's einfach mal.. 

[QUOTE date='6.11.2009, irgendwann im Laufe des Tages']Nein.[/QUOTE]


----------



## dalai (6. November 2009)

Whitechapel schrieb:


> Ich würde das ja nicht an den Texten fest machen.
> Metal hat auch nicht unbedingt nette und lebensbejaende Texte..
> Aber der Anspruch dieser Musik ist einfach viel höher..
> Da ist nicht 3 min lang ein und derselbe Beat (welcher meist
> ...



Ist dir schon Mal aufgefallen, dass wenn man bei deinem Text anstatt HipHop Metal schreibt und umgekehrt, und deine aufgezählten Klischees durch andere Klischees ersetzt, einen Text gegen Metal erstellen kann.

Ausserdem kannst du nicht mit deinem Beispiel Bushido über Hip Hop urteilen, darüber wirst du dir doch wohl im Klaren sein?!



Vorlage für den weiteren Verlauf dieser Diskussion: [deine Musikrichtung] ist das einzig Wahre!!! [die andere Musikrichtung] ist eh nur [beliebiges Klischee]!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Der Taktlosse Vernichter (6. November 2009)

Whitechapel schrieb:


> Jo.. Eigentlich schon seltsam von dir überhaupt noch was hier rein zu
> schreiben wenns dir doch so egal ist..
> 
> 
> ...





Was erwartest du? Du schreibst hier etwas, das mich nicht gerade schöne Sachen von deiner Intelligenz denken lässt und erwartest dann auch noch, dass man sinnvoll darauf ein geht.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (6. November 2009)

Ich höre selber "Gangster Rap" ich finden diesen Thread recht lustig!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Viele erwähnen hier bushido! sido etc... Ich selber als "Gangster rap"  hörender finde die scheisse, das ist kein rap sonder einer der redet ohne das sich was reimt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 echt lieber aber des Gangster rap hören 2Pac, Ice Cub.... ich persönlich höre auch neuer raper wie 50 cent etc... das kann man meistens noch als rap bezeichnen!!  und nicht das was Herr Bushido und Co meint als RAP zu bezeichnen zu können!!

Ich hab auch nix gegen andere Musik arten! ^^ ich hörer mir auch gerne mal die CD von ACDC Black ice an! ^^


----------



## Palatschinkn (6. November 2009)

Ich find eigentlich nur " Metal " zum kotzen. Alles andere hör ich gerne.


----------



## Varghoud (6. November 2009)

Toleranz ist in allen Lebensbelangen wichtig.

Ich persönlich kann deutschen Hip Hop/Rap auch nicht ab, habe aber nichts gegen die Leute die das hören. Jedem das Seine! Ich habe nur was gegen solche Leute, wenn sie selbst keine Toleranz gegenüber anderen Musikrichtungen haben oder sonst irgendwie sozial inkompetent sind. 

Ich selbst höre Metal und nie Rap, aber amerikanischen und französischen finde ich noch gut. Die wissen wenigstens, was das richtige Leben auf der Straße bedeutet. Würde einer dieser Gangsta-Rapper mal in eine französische Banlieue oder in bestimmte Viertel in LA gehen, würden ihm die dummen Sprüche im Halse stecken bleiben.


----------



## Selor Kiith (6. November 2009)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> "Gangster Rap"






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Für alle unwissenden Medienopfer und sonstige Niedrigwattleuchten... das ist Al Capone himself...


----------



## Camô (6. November 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"Im Neudeutschen wird dieser Begriff zudem auch für besonders auffällig gekleidete Anhänger der Hiphopkultur benutzt."

Aus dem gleichen Artikel. Dürfte ja nun nix Neues sein, dass man manche Worte "neu" definiert.

Zur Diskussion: Die 40 Seiten deuten darauf hin, dass es unmöglich scheint, zu einem beidseitigen Kompromiss zu kommen. Aber um die HipHop-Seite zu "verteidigen", muss man sagen, dass aufgrund der Wiederbelebung des deutschen HipHop's um 2004 herum (insbesondere durch Sido), mediale Aufmerksamkeit die Folge war. Das ist Fluch und Segen zugleich. Aufgrund der aufkommenden Popularität und Verständlichkeit der Sprache, waren natürlich jugendgefährdende Inhalte in den Mittelpunkt von Zensurbehörden geraten. Und somit auch (ungewollt) ins Rampenlicht. Erst vor wenigen Minuten habe ich eine Reportage über "polizeifreie Ghettos in Berlin" gesehen, natürlich untermalt mit hartem Deutschrap. Schließlich wirken beim deutschen Durchschnittsbürger Worte wie "Nutten" und "Knast" eher bedrohlich als "Bitches" und "Jail".
Um es auf den Punkt zu bringen: Metal ist unpopulär und dazu meist Englisch. Die Texte sind vielleicht nicht ganz so derb und anstößig, inhaltlich unterscheiden sie sich aber nur in ihrer Sprache.
Ich weiß zwar nicht genau, in welche Rocksparte Marilyn Manson gehört. Doch rebellieren hierzulande keine Eltern über die Obszönität seiner Texte, wie es in Amerika der Fall ist, und warum ... richtig! Ihn versteht in Deutschland einfach keine Sau.


----------



## Der Taktlosse Vernichter (8. November 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Das Weltwunder hat gesprochen!


----------



## LordofDemons (9. November 2009)

Camô schrieb:


> Um es auf den Punkt zu bringen: Metal ist unpopulär und dazu meist Englisch. Die Texte sind vielleicht nicht ganz so derb und anstößig, inhaltlich unterscheiden sie sich aber nur in ihrer Sprache.
> Ich weiß zwar nicht genau, in welche Rocksparte Marilyn Manson gehört. Doch rebellieren hierzulande keine Eltern über die Obszönität seiner Texte, wie es in Amerika der Fall ist, und warum ... richtig! Ihn versteht in Deutschland einfach keine Sau.


XD geil ja manchmal müssen wir echt froh sein das die Musik auf englisch ist dann störts keinen und diejenigen die sich für die Texte interessieren übersetztens sich einfach selber :>


----------



## Selor Kiith (9. November 2009)

Camô schrieb:


> Ich weiß zwar nicht genau, in welche Rocksparte Marilyn Manson gehört. Doch rebellieren hierzulande keine Eltern über die Obszönität seiner Texte, wie es in Amerika der Fall ist, und warum ... richtig! Ihn versteht in Deutschland einfach keine Sau.



Ich weiß nicht, es ist etwas... unpassend gerade Amerika auszuwählen, wenn es um "Obszönitäten" geht... da die Landschaft dort schon vollkommen durchdreht, wenn man nur ein kleinen Nippel irgendwo sieht...

Und soweit ich weiß regt sich in Großbritannien nicht wirklich jemand darüber auf, das ist wenigstens von der Mentalität in diesen Gesichtspunkten mehr mit uns zu vergleichen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mal ganz davon abgesehen: "Ihn versteht einfach keine Sau" ist eine... doch sehr vereinfachte Falschaussage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Es gibt hier genug Leute die sogar gut genug Englisch sprechen (mind. jeder Anglistikstudent).


----------



## LordofDemons (9. November 2009)

ich mag amiland waffen darf jeder haben aber wenn man nen nippel sieht ohhhhhh

bei uns siehst du nachmittags um 12 schon auf sat 1 bei arabella kiesbauer nippel aber wenn man gewalt in computerspielen zeigt ohhhhhhhh


----------



## Whitechapel (9. November 2009)

Der schrieb:


> Was erwartest du? Du schreibst hier etwas, das mich nicht gerade schöne Sachen von deiner Intelligenz denken lässt und erwartest dann auch noch, dass man sinnvoll darauf ein geht.



Geht's noch?
Ich hab mich vollkommen normal und sachlich ausgedrückt!
Hab keine Klischees angewendet oder sonstiges sondern Tatsachen..
Wie soll man durch meine Aussage auf einen Mangel an Intelligenz schließen?

Der andere Typ der meinte man könnte bei meinem Text einfach das Metal gegen
Hip Hop tauschen.. 

Welche Metal-Band klaut beim Hip Hop Beats oder sonstiges?
Abgesehen davon dass es beim Metal nicht die ganze Zeit die
gleiche melodisch/rhythmische Abfolge im Hintergrund ist und
nur der Text sich ändert.. 

Und bloß weil beim Hip Hop im Refrain mal ein anderes Sampel
mit reingehaun wird und sich der Takt den die Drums spielen
minimal abändert, sehe ich da keine große Bandbreite an musikalischem
Können, bloß weil jemand gerade mal so im Takt irgendwas auf den
Beat draufquatschen kann.


----------



## LordofDemons (9. November 2009)

wie ich bereits anfangs bemerkte ist der Künstler Taktloss eben genau unser User Taktloser Vernichter und wird sich und seine "Arbeit/Kunst/Whatever" bis aufs Blut verteidigen (würd ich auch machen) deshalb ist eine diskussion sinnlos (wärs bei mir auch)

edit: wobei ich ja jetzt grad schon bock hät öl ins feuer zu gießen :>


----------



## Whitechapel (9. November 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> edit: wobei ich ja jetzt grad schon bock hät öl ins feuer zu gießen :>



Tu's einfach =)

Edit: Ich glaub nicht, dass unser Taktlosser Volltrottel der echte Takti ist..
Hatte den etwas älter als 17 in Erinnerung.. Ich glaub der wäre auch 
etwas besser in der Lage sich hier mit mir zu Battlen =)


----------



## Silenzz (9. November 2009)

Whitechapel schrieb:


> Und bloß weil beim Hip Hop im Refrain mal ein anderes Sampel
> mit reingehaun wird und sich der Takt den die Drums spielen
> minimal abändert, sehe ich da keine große Bandbreite an musikalischem
> Können, bloß weil jemand gerade mal so im Takt irgendwas auf den
> Beat draufquatschen kann.



Sorry aber da muss ich dir leider vehement widersprechen, ich geb dir von mir aus etliche Beat-Programme und ich wette mit dir du hast nichtmal in 100 Tagen (ohne Tutorials jedenfalls) nen Beat raus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. November 2009)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Sorry aber da muss ich dir leider vehement widersprechen, ich geb dir von mir aus etliche Beat-Programme und ich wette mit dir du hast nichtmal in 100 Tagen (ohne Tutorials jedenfalls) nen Beat raus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



mag sein
aber ich denke mal schon (gut...ich kanns jetzt auch nicht so richtig beurteilen da ich so wie musikalisch 3m feldweg bin^^) das es schwerer ist mit ner gitarre,bass,schlagzeug,usw... schwerer ist ne ordentliche melodie,rythmus,etc. hinzukriegen und das dann noch mit den anderen instrumenten in einklang zu bringen^^


----------



## Camô (9. November 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, es ist etwas... unpassend gerade Amerika auszuwählen, wenn es um "Obszönitäten" geht... da die Landschaft dort schon vollkommen durchdreht, wenn man nur ein kleinen Nippel irgendwo sieht...
> 
> Und soweit ich weiß regt sich in Großbritannien nicht wirklich jemand darüber auf, das ist wenigstens von der Mentalität in diesen Gesichtspunkten mehr mit uns zu vergleichen
> 
> ...


"Ihn versteht einfach keine Sau." war natürlich auf den deutschen Durchschnittsbürger bezogen, der i.d.R. kein Englisch beherrscht. Und das du jetzt mit Anglistikstudenten kommst, ist pure Haarspalterei. Ich weiß, dass du des Öfteren mehr als allergisch auf "Verallgemeinerungen" reagierst, aber in diesem Fall war das völlig unangebracht.

Zum Manson-Punkt: Er ist in Amerika nunmal Zielscheibe Nummer 1 und ihm wird sogar eine gewisse Schuld am Columbine-Massaker unterstellt (s. Michael Moore's Doku). Und in Deutschland ist es nunmal der Deutschrap, der medial verteufelt wird (auch wenn die Rapper nicht ganz unschuldig daran sind).


----------



## corak (9. November 2009)

Camô schrieb:


> Ich weiß zwar nicht genau, in welche Rocksparte Marilyn Manson gehört. Doch rebellieren hierzulande keine Eltern über die Obszönität seiner Texte, wie es in Amerika der Fall ist


In den USA steht Oralverkehr selbst bei Ehepaaren in einigen Staaten unter Strafe. Ganz davon abgesehen, dass jede Art der Gewalt dargestellt werden darf, aber kein einziger Nippel




Camô schrieb:


> und warum ... richtig! Ihn versteht in Deutschland einfach keine Sau.


Falsch, weil die Amerikaner das prüdeste Volk sind, das es gibt. Und Marilin Manson ist btw ne Witzfigur



Whitechapel schrieb:


> Ich glaub der wäre auch etwas besser in der Lage sich hier mit mir zu Battlen =)



..sich mit dir zu was?


----------



## Thoor (9. November 2009)

Blah, Blah fucking Blah! Mehr gibts echt nicht mehr zu sagen...


----------



## dragon1 (9. November 2009)

Thoor schrieb:


> Blah, Blah fucking Blah! Mehr gibts echt nicht mehr zu sagen...


Doch!
und zwar...
/sign


----------



## Silenzz (9. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> mag sein
> aber ich denke mal schon (gut...ich kanns jetzt auch nicht so richtig beurteilen da ich so wie musikalisch 3m feldweg bin^^) das es schwerer ist mit ner gitarre,bass,schlagzeug,usw... schwerer ist ne ordentliche melodie,rythmus,etc. hinzukriegen und das dann noch mit den anderen instrumenten in einklang zu bringen^^


Und da sind wir am Knackpunkt angelangt, bzw. einer der vielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , die Rocker sagen es ist so, die Rapper sasgen es ist so.... ich denke beides ist kompliziert, und beides hat seine "Leichtigkeit" und seine "Schwierigkeit".. :-s


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. November 2009)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Und da sind wir am Knackpunkt angelangt, bzw. einer der vielen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



jep.... nja ^^
da wird man sich wohl niemals in der sache einig werden können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silenzz (9. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> jep.... nja ^^
> da wird man sich wohl niemals in der sache einig werden können
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Scheint so, oder wie Alliagtoah sagt:"Gott hat 2 Fehler gemacht, er erschuf 2 verschiedene Musik-Richtungen, Metal und Rap" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. November 2009)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Scheint so, oder wie Alliagtoah sagt:"Gott hat 2 Fehler gemacht, er erschuf 2 verschiedene Musik-Richtungen, Metal und Rap"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



jep 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (9. November 2009)

es gibt keinen gott :/ das lernt ihr au nimmer wah?


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. November 2009)

gott ist doof
odin ruleZ


----------



## LordofDemons (9. November 2009)

ich hab hier übrigens mal den link zu Taktloss

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Taktloss


----------



## BlackSun84 (10. November 2009)

Echte MMOGler hören halt kein Hip Hop. Das ist was für Konsolen-Kiddies *Startet WoW und das neue Rammsteinalbum*


----------



## Whitechapel (11. November 2009)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Sorry aber da muss ich dir leider vehement widersprechen, ich geb dir von mir aus etliche Beat-Programme und ich wette mit dir du hast nichtmal in 100 Tagen (ohne Tutorials jedenfalls) nen Beat raus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Da würde ich dir sogar zustimmen..
Gibste mir aber ne Gitarre, Schlagzeug, Bass oder Keyboard kann ich dir gerne was
hinzaubern, was nich nach elektronischer Scheiße klingt.. 

Wenn du mir fruity-loops gibts kann ich dir aber auch gerne am
rechner nen beat bauen.. auch ohne tutorials..

Und denkste einer von den krassen Rappern macht seine Beats selbst?
Die schaffens ja gerade mal so bei ihren derben Raps und Flows ihre Namen
richtig zu buchstabieren..


----------



## Davatar (11. November 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (11. November 2009)

XDD hahah omg is das bild geil XD


----------



## Manowar (11. November 2009)

Hab meine Finger mal genau so verkrüppelt,da kommt beim mir im Licht ne Ente raus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Rapper,Hiphopper etc mögen als einfach nur Schattenspiele..meine Güte,ich hab echt immer schlecht von solchen Menschen gedacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (11. November 2009)

ich möchte hier noch das youtubevideo 

How to be Gangster von niggahigga einwerfen (ich würds ja posten aber ich werde abteilungsintern diskriminiert ich bin der einzige der kein youtube hat :< )


----------



## DER Lachmann (11. November 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nawato (11. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Darauf sag ich nur EPIC Warlock  xD


----------



## alene85 (30. November 2009)

BlackSun84 schrieb:


> Echte MMOGler hören halt kein Hip Hop. Das ist was für Konsolen-Kiddies *Startet WoW und das neue Rammsteinalbum*




Das ist wahrscheinlich das bescheuertste was ich jemals gelsen habe, ich höre auch Hip Hop, Rap Ich höre eigentlich alles auser Techno Haus oder sowas und Volksmusik logischerweise auch nicht,  so und jetz bin ich kein MMOGler nur weil ich unter anderen auch Hip Hop und Rap höre Blödsinn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



P.S. Und nicht jeder der Hip Hop oder Rab hört ist gleich ein Schläger  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manowar (30. November 2009)

Naja..den Post von BlackSun84 kann man getrost übergehen.
Aber das ist mal wieder ein hervorragendes Beispiel dafür,das es auch "Metaller" gibt, die naja.. *hust* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathstyle (30. November 2009)

Ich möchte euch nicht die Euphorie nehmen, aber "Gangster" haben ungefähr soviel mit HipHop zu tun wie Gothics mit Metal.


----------

